# Révolution !!! (Chroniques d'une mort annoncée)



## molgow (4 Janvier 2005)

*Révolution !!!*








    Newbies, Membres, Modérateurs,

 Ne nous laissons plus impressionner et intimider par Sa Majesté Amok, et cessons de nous laisser traiter de newbie ! Unissons nous afin de faire cesser la terreur qui règne ici et sur les forums techniques ! Luttons ensemble pour l'égalité de tous les posteurs !
​


----------



## iMax (4 Janvier 2005)

Ça va chier


----------



## Foguenne (4 Janvier 2005)

J'en connais un qui ne verra pas 2006... pas Amok mais l'auteur de cet essai de mutinerie.


(Sérénissime Amok, j'arrive directement au conseil de guerre, ça va chier dans les foyers...   )


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2005)

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

:affraid: Molgow? Prêt à prendre tes cliques et tes claques.   :affraid: Tu as bu? 

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 
​
Bon, ben salut...  

PS: au service de Sa Majesté.   :love:


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2005)

Métro   Boulot   Modo

Mollo les modos, pas trop vite !
On compte les points !

Et qu'ça saigne !!!

     :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

qui a déménagé le forum des modos


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> qui a déménagé le forum des modos


 Pas moi


----------



## molgow (4 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (Sérénissime Amok, j'arrive directement au conseil de guerre, ça va chier dans les foyers...   )





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> PS: au service de Sa Majesté.   :love:


 
 Quel bande de lèche-cul


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

Paix sur vous, mes frères ! Frère paul, auriez-vous l'obligeance de déplacer ce post dans le forum idoine (tout en bas de vos listes), afin que nous expliquions gentiment les choses à l'helvète hérétique ?


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2005)

MODO   BOULOT   DODO
Une soupe

Un suppo

et au lit !

 :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi



shit      

z'arrivent comme un vol de sauterelles... :rateau:


----------



## molgow (4 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Paix sur vous, mes frères ! Frère paul, auriez-vous l'obligeance de déplacer ce post dans le forum idoine (tout en bas de vos listes)


 Ah non!!! Pas question de me laisser museler par le clergé !!


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Janvier 2005)

Un peu d'action ça fait du bien :sleep:
Bon, je me met dans l'équipe Ketchup :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> qui a déménagé le forum des modos






			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Frère paul, auriez-vous l'obligeance de déplacer ce post dans le forum idoine (tout en bas de vos listes), afin que nous expliquions gentiment les choses à l'helvète hérétique ?




la hiérarchie, y'a qu'ça d'vrai    :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2005)

Bon, alors c kan kon dessen?  

 :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Janvier 2005)

Tu descends une bière ?


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ah non!!! Pas question de me laisser museler par le clergé !!


 Toi, le calviniste hérétique, tu vas passer de l'état de tortue à celui de torturé !


----------



## molgow (4 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors c kan kon dessen?


----------



## molgow (4 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Toi, le calviniste hérétique, tu vas passer de l'état de tortue à celui de torturé !


 Je demande l'application des Conventions de Genève !!!


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu descends une bière ?



Vi, une Kwak?   

Amok... je sais où habite Molgow...  Tjrs à ton service.   :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors c kan kon dessen?
> 
> :love:


  Mackie


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mackie



  Qui m'a volé mon pass...   :love:   

Paul, tu me suis?  :love: Chausse ton bonnet, moi mes lunettes. Enfourchons nos montures et partons à l'aventure. Amok, nous volons vers toi. :love:


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

Remarque, tu seras mignone, empaillée... :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Janvier 2005)

moi j'suis d'accord


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> moi j'suis d'accord


 Avec qui ?


----------



## molgow (4 Janvier 2005)

Avec moi j'espère !! 

Te laisse pas intimider, Global


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Janvier 2005)

*T'ention, un loup *


----------



## Foguenne (4 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Paul, tu me suis?  :love: Chausse ton bonnet, moi mes lunettes. Enfourchons nos montures et partons à l'aventure. Amok, nous volons vers toi. :love:



C'est clair, je mets mon bonnet blindé, j'enfourche ma monture et je rejoins notre seigneur et dieu Amok.   

Les nioubies, je vous conseille vivement de rester en dehors de tout ça, des coups de boule rouge, des bans et autres joyeusetés vont se perdre...


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Avec moi j'espère !!
> 
> Te laisse pas intimider, Global





Bon faut que j'y aille, j'ai piscine demain


----------



## molgow (4 Janvier 2005)

Ouai c'est ça!! Mettez vos bonnets de tapettes!! J'ai les newbies avec moi !! Vous n'avez aucune chance !


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, je mets mon bonnet blindé, j'enfourche ma monture et je rejoins notre seigneur et dieu Amok.
> 
> Les nioubies, je vous conseille vivement de rester en dehors de tout ça, des coups de boule rouge, des bans et autres joyeusetés vont se perdre...



*  A l'ataaaaaaaaaaaaaaqqqqqqqqqqqqquuuuuuuuuueeeeeee *​
Chiant ces balises sous XP.


----------



## LiliTh (4 Janvier 2005)

Moi je veux bien m'allier a quelqu'un mais j'ai pas tout compris de quoi ki se passe ici...

Qui a dit que j'etais lente a comprendre ?? hein ??!


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2005)

Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce bordel ?!


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien m'allier a quelqu'un mais j'ai pas tout compris de quoi ki se passe ici...
> 
> Qui a dit que j'etais lente a comprendre ?? hein ??!


 Tiens, un chalutier polonais !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce bordel ?!



c'est les modos, m'sieu


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce bordel ?!



Ah, voilà... Votre Majesté, nous sommes confus.   Le petit Molgow fait ses dents, et vous comprenez...  

 

PS: tjrs à votre service...  (komment jenfaitro)


----------



## Foguenne (4 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien m'allier a quelqu'un mais j'ai pas tout compris de quoi ki se passe ici...
> 
> Qui a dit que j'etais lente a comprendre ?? hein ??!



Soit tu te rallies à l'élite de l'élite, la crème de la crème, soit tu vas bouffer une tortue crue, carapace comprise au petit déj.   
Tu peux aussi te planquer mais attention, il y a toujours des innocents qui payent...


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

Les dommages collatéraux, qui disent ! :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (4 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce bordel ?!



C'est juste une petite tortue qui va bouffer sa carapace.
Retournez à la fabrication de votre descendance tranquille. Avec WebO, nous veillons.


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

La direction vous annonce que le forum "Unix, Linux et autres joyeusetés" est fermé à compter de ce soir et jusqu'à nouvel ordre, faute de modérateur.


 Certes, tout le monde s'en bat l'½il, mais il faut tenir la populace informée.


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2005)

Ceci étant, chaque chose a du bon : je viens d'apprendre grace a ce fil que Molgow était modérateur !


----------



## LiliTh (4 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Soit tu te rallies à l'élite de l'élite, la crème de la crème, soit tu vas bouffer une tortue crue, carapace comprise au petit déj.
> Tu peux aussi te planquer mais attention, il y a toujours des innocents qui payent...



Euh... chui pas tres aidée la


----------



## macelene (4 Janvier 2005)

Dites vous avez pas un salon tranquille tout en bas pour nous laisser deviser peinards...? 

*Les Gugusses Violets et Verts...*



Ça commence à bien faire ce binzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

dommages collatéraux...


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> Euh... chui pas tres aidée la


 Il est instamment demandé aux civils de rester en dehors du champ d'opération. Aucune réclamation des familles de victimes ne sera prise en considération.


----------



## molgow (4 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ceci étant, chaque chose a du bon : je viens d'apprendre grace a ce fil que Molgow était modérateur !


 Regardez cet être si loin de son peuple ! Je suis co-modérateur avec lui de Développement Web et il ne me reconnaît même pas ! Honte à lui ! 

 Coupons lui la tête !!!


----------



## Foguenne (4 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ceci étant, chaque chose a du bon : je viens d'apprendre grace a ce fil que Molgow était modérateur !



Et là je vous apprend, Ô seigneur des forums, qu'il n'est même plus une tortue.
Je vous enverrais, un excellent assaisonnement à base de carapace de tortue, terriblement aphrodisiaque. (bon, ce n'est pas de la carapace bio non plus... )


----------



## macelene (4 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il est instamment demandé aux civils de rester en dehors du champ d'opération. Aucune réclamation des familles de victimes ne sera prise en considération.



Retournez donc dans votre cave, là on ne viendra pas vous enquiquiner...


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dites vous avez pas un salon tranquille tout en bas pour nous laisser deviser peinards...?
> 
> *Les Gugusses Violets et Verts...*
> 
> ...


 
 Pour nous laisser deviser peinards !??? Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre !
 Y'a personne dans ce bar! Dégun !
 Juste un pauvre nioubie qui veut relever la côte des français face aux suédois, et deux fils de quasi 30000 posts remplies de rien !  

 Heureusement qu'on est encore capable de montrer qu'après les fêtes, le corps des athlètes est toujours en forme compète, sinon on fermerait le Bar pour cause d'absence de clients !


----------



## molgow (4 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> blabla


 Les membres et newbies sont le bienvenus dans cette révolution ! Je défendrai leur cause dans les forums privés en cas de vils représailles de Sa Majesté et ses apôtres !


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Regardez cet être si loin de son peuple ! Je suis co-modérateur avec lui de Développement Web et il ne me reconnaît même pas ! Honte à lui !



Moi co-modérer avec un Suisse ?! Qui peut croire ca ?!


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dites vous avez pas un salon tranquille tout en bas pour nous laisser deviser peinards...?
> 
> *Les Gugusses Violets et Verts...*
> 
> ...


  T'as choisi ton camps ? 


  (pssst : tu le connais toi molgow ? Il est sympa ?  )


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Regardez cet être si loin de son peuple ! Je suis co-modérateur avec lui de Développement Web et il ne me reconnaît même pas ! Honte à lui !
> 
> Coupons lui la tête !!!


 On dit : "j'étais co-modérateur..."
 Ces suisses ne comprennent rien aux subtilités de la conjugaison.


----------



## loudjena (4 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> *Révolution !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, quand tu as fini tu met tout dans une boite et tu me l'envoie


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ces suisses ne comprennent rien aux subtilités de la conjugaison.



Tu disais mon grand?   :love:


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'as choisi ton camps ?
> 
> 
> (pssst : tu le connais toi molgow ? Il est sympa ?  )



Tellement sympa qu'il a dit tout à l'heure sur iChat à supermoquette (devant témoins) que une nana de 34 ans était "une vieille" (SIC). J'ai encore le fichier !


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> OK, quand tu as fini tu met tout dans une boite et tu me l'envoie


 
 Qui a rameuté les courtisanes au complet ?


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (4 Janvier 2005)

M. d'Hocquéville nous prie d'insérer :

Pardonnez-moi de sortir de ma réserve (naturelle), mais le Premier ministre Amok a tout mon soutien dans cette affaire. J'ajoute que, moi-même, je m'étonne que molgow soit modérateur : ça devient vraiment n'importe quoi. Pourquoi pas GlobalCut ou Modern_Chose tant qu'on y est !


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tellement sympa qu'il a dit tout à l'heure sur iChat à supermoquette (devant témoins) que une nana de 34 ans était "une vieille" (SIC). J'ai encore le fichier !



:affraid: :love: Il a 14 ans Molgow, faut comprendre aussi...    :love:   

Bon, qui le banni


----------



## molgow (4 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> OK, quand tu as fini tu met tout dans une boite et tu me l'envoie


 Je pensais couper uniquement la tête... mais si tu as des demandes particulières.....


----------



## macelene (4 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pour nous laisser deviser peinards !??? Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre !
> Y'a personne dans ce bar! Dégun !
> Juste un pauvre nioubie qui veut relever la côte des français face aux suédois, et deux fils de quasi 30000 posts remplies de rien !
> 
> Heureusement qu'on est encore capable de montrer qu'après les fêtes, le corps des athlètes est toujours en forme compète, sinon on fermerait le Bar pour cause d'absence de clients !



Heureusement que vous êtes là pour relever le niveau du bar...  :hein:

LA preuve chaque fois que vous vous pointez ya une ambiance de folie...   :style:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais couper uniquement la tête... mais si tu as des demandes particulières.....










pour le reste, ça suffira  :rateau:


----------



## macelene (4 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais couper uniquement la tête... mais si tu as des demandes particulières.....



Comme d'habitude pour les Courtisanes...   


Les oreilles et la queue...  :love:


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

Je sens qu'il va falloir infliger à la tortue le supplice de l'uttanakurmasana...


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :love: Il a 14 ans Molgow, faut comprendre aussi...    :love:
> 
> Bon, qui le banni


 Ben un p'tit suisse de temps en temps...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Janvier 2005)

Ce serait-y  pas un thread de flood pour verts que je vois? 
j'y crois pas


----------



## Nexka (4 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'habitude pour les Courtisanes...
> 
> 
> Les oreilles et la queue...  :love:



Je croyais que le thread sur la corrida avait été fermé??     


Bon sinon je veux bien une oreille moi :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben un p'tit suisse de temps en temps...



 :love:  :love: développez...  au choco croquant?


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait-y  pas un thread de flood pour verts que je vois?
> j'y crois pas



Silence le nioub !


----------



## molgow (4 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait-y  pas un thread de flood pour verts que je vois?


 C'est du flood pour la bonne cause !


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait-y  pas un thread de flood pour verts que je vois?
> j'y crois pas


 Sors, petit, sinon, tu pleureras tes abbatits.
 C'est une bataille entre gugusses, et seules les femmes sont autorisées à commenter.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait-y  pas un thread de flood pour verts que je vois?
> j'y crois pas



Relis bien les avertissements postés plus haut avant de venir faire le mariole dans un thread aussi sérieux.   
Ici, on n'est pas là pour rigoler.


----------



## macelene (4 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben un p'tit suisse de temps en temps...



Tu as bien raison... :love: en plus quand il faut le dérouler de son petit papier collant...


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (4 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sors, petit, sinon, tu pleureras tes abbatits.
> C'est une bataille entre gugusses, et seules les femmes sont autorisées à commenter.



Il aurait même suffit qu'elles se pâmassent...


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> OK, quand tu as fini tu met tout dans une boite et tu me l'envoie




 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien raison... :love: en plus quand il faut le dérouler de son petit papier collant...



Mode je m'auto-modère à fond...    :love:


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien raison... :love: en plus quand il faut le dérouler de son petit papier collant...


 C'est fini d'exciter webO, oui ? :hein:


----------



## loudjena (4 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais couper uniquement la tête... mais si tu as des demandes particulières.....



Hé ho pas de blague, hein, je veux TOUS les morceaux ! Après je me débrouille


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Silence le nioub !


 hein?


----------



## macelene (4 Janvier 2005)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> Il aurait même suffit qu'elles se pâmassent...




 Tu n'es pas *Vert ou Violet * toi que je sache. Que fais-tu donc là manant...


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est fini d'exciter webO, oui ? :hein:



Super, chui au boulot.    :love:   

mais je m'en vais...


----------



## macelene (4 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Hé ho pas de blague, hein, je veux TOUS les morceaux ! Après je me débrouille



N'oublie pas la Sécotine...    

:love:


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (4 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas *Vert ou Violet * toi que je sache. Que fais-tu donc là manant...



Manant je lis et je me marre. Mais je m'attendais à mieux (comme d'hab).


----------



## Nexka (4 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien raison... :love: en plus quand il faut le dérouler de son petit papier collant...



Ah oui tient au fait GlobalCut   T'as eu la réponse du service commercial au sujet des petits suisses et de leur papiers???  :hein:


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien raison... :love: en plus quand il faut le dérouler de son petit papier collant...


 J'avais oublié le papier ! je vais m'entraîner


----------



## molgow (4 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> hein?


 Bien! 
 C'est comme ça qu'il faut réagir! Continue!


----------



## Foguenne (4 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas *Vert ou Violet * toi que je sache. Que fais-tu donc là manant...



Monsieur Xavier-Moulia est notre conseiller juridique.

A ce titre, il est le bienvenu ici.   

Les autres non vert ou violet hormis les Demoiselles et autres Dames n'ont rien à faire ici.


----------



## Amok (4 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien raison... :love: en plus quand il faut le dérouler de son petit papier collant...



pas encore consommé, tu en as déjà plein les doigts, quoi !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas la Sécotine...
> 
> :love:



une goutte devrait suffire  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Bien!
> C'est comme ça qu'il faut réagir! Continue!


 Non, non:

Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! 


(Message réalisé sans trucage)


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> pas encore consommé, tu en as déjà plein les doigts, quoi !


 Tu veux dire par là que le petit suisse a l'extase rapide ?


----------



## molgow (4 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Les autres non vert ou violet hormis les Demoiselles et autres Dames n'ont rien à faire ici.


 Ne l'écoutez pas !

*Newbies venez ici pour vous battre !*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

je repasse quand je saura dans quel champ je dois m'aligner....  

en attendant...



BONNE NUIT !!!!!!      :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## loudjena (4 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas la Sécotine...
> 
> :love:



Qué sécotine !!! Rien que de me voir il a les morceaux qui vont se recoler tout seuls, le KingAmok


----------



## Foguenne (4 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ne l'écoutez pas !
> 
> *Newbies venez ici pour vous battre !*



Elle est quand meme comique cette tortue. 
On a bien fait de l'engager.

TortueClown, tu parles d'un métier.


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (4 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire par là que le petit suisse a l'extase rapide ?



Contrairement aux préjugés les plus répandus, le petit suisse n'est pas lent.


----------



## macelene (4 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur Xavier-Moulia est notre conseiller juridique.
> 
> A ce titre, il est le bienvenu ici.
> 
> Les autres non vert ou violet hormis les Demoiselles et autres Dames n'ont rien à faire ici.







			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sors, petit, sinon, tu pleureras tes abbatits.
> C'est une bataille entre gugusses, et seules les femmes sont autorisées à commenter.


----------



## mado (4 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ne l'écoutez pas !
> 
> *Newbies venez ici pour vous battre !*


 Moi je dis il a des arguments molgow !


----------



## molgow (4 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Non, non:
> 
> Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok ! Vive l'Amok !
> 
> ...


 
 Pitoyable


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

Carri Tortue

*Ingrédients
* 4 pers.) d'ail - 6 petites tomates - 1 bout de gingembre - 2 clous de girofle - 1 cuillère à café de curcuma - 1 botte d'oignons verts - 1 botte de persil - sel, poivre

*                                         Préparation
*Fendez la carapace de la tortue avec une hache aiguisée. Découpez la viande de tortue en petits cubes puis lavez et égouttez-les. Emincez les oignons et coupez les tomates en petits morceaux. Pilez le sel, le poivre, le gingembre et les clous de girofle. Hachez finement une partie des oignons verts et de persil. Mettez tous les ingrédients dans une marmite, recouvrez d'eau chaude et cuire à grand feu. Lorsque l'ébullition a commencé, passez à feu doux et laissez cuire pendant 1 /2 heure. S'il y a trop de sauce, réduisez à grand feu pendant quelques instants. Il faut que la sauce soit onctueuse. Parsemez le tout d'oignons verts et de persil finement hachés. 

&#8226; Recette de :* Gibier                                          *
                                           &#8226; Préparation : *1/4 d'heure*
                                           &#8226; Temps de cuisson :* 1 heure*
                                           &#8226; Niveau de difficulté :*                                          Difficile*
                                           &#8226; Gamme de prix : *Très cher*, sauf si vous disposez d'une tortue suicidaire                                          
(Informations indicatives)




​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pitoyable


----------



## Cillian (4 Janvier 2005)

Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur. 
(Message également réalisé sans trucage)


----------



## Foguenne (4 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ? Gamme de prix : *Très cher*, sauf si vous disposez d'une tortue suicidaire



héhé, elle est pas belle la vie.


----------



## poildep (4 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Les autres non vert ou violet hormis les Demoiselles et autres Dames n'ont rien à faire ici.


Ha ben ça me fait plaisir d'être acceptée parmi vous pour participer au débat.


----------



## loudjena (4 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Carri Tortue
> 
> *Ingrédients
> * 4 pers.) d'ail - 6 petites tomates - 1 bout de gingembre - 2 clous de girofle - 1 cuillère à café de curcuma - 1 botte d'oignons verts - 1 botte de persil - sel, poivre
> ...



Fais gaffe Molgow, tu vas passer à la casserole


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, elle est pas belle la vie.


 La vie, je ne sais pas, mais google, c'est pratique !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ha ben ça me fait plaisir d'être acceptée parmi vous pour participer au débat.


 Mets un casque, c'est mieux


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ha ben ça me fait plaisir d'être acceptée parmi vous pour participer au débat.



La folle du roi ?!


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2005)

j'ai vu le titre et je me dis "chouette une bataille rangée comme on en fait plus :love: "
Mais en fait c'est pas très rangé comme bataille... y'a plus de commentaires féminin que de passes d'arme. Tout commençait par du bien tranchant quand même. Pis y'a le cast qu'il faut : Noblesse, Clergé et Tiers-état. Mais ça a déja tourné au combat de fromage frais  comme à la cantine.

Ressaisissez vous, amis, avez vous la hampe brisée ? jpmiss aura bien un peu de scotch pour que s'élèvent haut vos étendard sanglants*.

Que monte des plaines la plainte du nioub pris entre les feux de vos haines. Hardis !





*pouf pouf


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (5 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe Molgow, tu vas passer à la casserole



Mackie vient de quitter iChat comme un fou... Son dernier message était : "Putain, ou ge vé trouvé un déguisemen de tortu a cet heure !"


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (5 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu le titre et je me dis "chouette une bataille rangée comme on en fait plus :love: "
> Mais en fait c'est pas très rangé comme bataille... y'a plus de commentaires féminin que de passes d'arme. Tout commençait par du bien tranchant quand même. Pis y'a le cast qu'il faut : Noblesse, Clergé et Tiers-état. Mais ça a déja tourné au combat de fromage frais  comme à la cantine.
> 
> Ressaisissez vous, amis, avez vous la hampe brisée ? jpmiss aura bien un peu de scotch pour que s'élèvent haut vos étendard sanglants*.
> ...



Franchement, je n'aurais pas mieux dit. Quite à me faire traiter encore de vieux réac, c'est plus c'que c'était (voir la Bataille de Stylandie entre autres).


----------



## poildep (5 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La folle du roi ?!


Qui a dit que j'étais celle du roi ?


----------



## molgow (5 Janvier 2005)

La bataille continue !


----------



## Cillian (5 Janvier 2005)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> Mackie vient de quitter iChat comme un fou... Son dernier message était : "Putain, ou ge vé trouvé un déguisemen de tortu a cet heure !"



Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur. 
(Message également réalisé sans trucage)


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2005)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, je n'aurais pas mieux dit. Quite à me faire traiter encore de vieux réac, c'est plus c'que c'était (voir la Bataille de Stylandie entre autres).



Il faut bien reconnaître que les enjeux étaient autrement plus important. Mais attention, les caméras et autres iSigths devront peut-être être utilisées suivant la tournure des choses.


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2005)

Le supplice de la tortue renversée.

   Partez de la position dite 
*Kurmasana*

_(Asana _de la tortue)

 S'asseoir précautionneusement en comprimant l'anus avec les deux talons en ordre inverse (le talon droit du côté gauche et le talon gauche du côté droit) cons*titue le _Kurmasana, _ainsi savent les connaisseurs du yoga.




*Uttanakurmasana*​ _(Asana _de la tortue renversée)



Lorsque, partant de la posture du _Kukkutasana*, _on joint les mains derrière la nuque, cela devient _Uttanakurmasana, _ressemblant à une tortue renversée sur le dos.






  *
_*Kukkutasana*_

_(Asana __du coq)_​ ​ _Ayant pris la position de __Padmasana, insérer les deux mains entre les cuisses et les mollets, et, les plaçant sur le sol, se soulever et se tenir en l'air, c'est le __Kukkutasana


_


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> La bataille continue !




 c'est à qui cette nouvelle baraque...?


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> *Newbies venez ici pour vous battre !*



Ben ca sera sans moi alors!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> S'asseoir précautionneusement en comprimant l'anus avec les deux talons en ordre inverse (le talon droit du côté gauche et le talon gauche du côté droit)



c'est plus un anus, mais une bouche de metro    :rateau:


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (5 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est à qui cette nouvelle baraque...?



Si je ne m'abuse, c'est la Bastille... Et ça tombe bien ! Nos révolutions d'aujourd'hui n'ont rien à envier à celles d'alors : elles s'embourgeoisent...


----------



## molgow (5 Janvier 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben ca sera sans moi alors!


 JP fais pô l'con ! On a besoin de sanitaires pour les blessés !


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2005)

MP reçu à l'instant. L'auteur souhaite rester anonyme. Il est CEO d'une grosse boite de materiel dont le logo est une pomme :

_ Mon cher Amok, et si j'osais : dear friend

Vous savez a quel point je vous trouve merveilleux et comme je regrette votre refus permanent de vouloir être mon bras droit. Pourtant vous êtes le meilleur_ (etc, etc : ca devient génant donc je passe a ce qui nous interresse ici).

(...)

_Tout ca pour vous dire que face à ce pauvre Suisse a la carapace mi-tortue mi-canard (que je viens de bannir de l'Apple Store) mon choix est vite fait. Vous êtes entourés de jolies femmes à l'élégance gracieuse et aux yeux de biches et d'hommes à l'intelligence reconnue sur les 5 continents alors que ce pauvre individu ne peut présenter que 3 pauvres nioubs a la queue basse.

Sachez, cher Amok_ (etc, etc).

Signé : S(édité).


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2005)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, je n'aurais pas mieux dit. Quite à me faire traiter encore de vieux réac, c'est plus c'que c'était (voir la Bataille de Stylandie entre autres).


Faut dire que les renégats stylandais font maintenant partie de la garde verte de SaM. Pour tenir tête au loup des crépis je ne vois qu'un bon vieux 3X7 et encore&#8230; une âme trublionne ne suffit pas à ébranler le rocher priapique de ces forums.

Ce n'est pas aux cris de "sus !" qu'il molira.

Qui donc s'érrigera en libérateur ?

Qui donc veut être libéré ?

Qui a planqué les clefs de la cave ?


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2005)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne m'abuse, c'est la Bastille... Et ça tombe bien ! Nos révolutions d'aujourd'hui n'ont rien à envier à celles d'alors : elles s'embourgeoisent...



tu ne t'abuses jamais...


----------



## poildep (5 Janvier 2005)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne m'abuse, c'est la Bastille... Et ça tombe bien ! Nos révolutions d'aujourd'hui n'ont rien à envier à celles d'alors : elles s'embourgeoisent...


 Comme tu dis. Et puis la révolution, c'est tourner en rond non ?


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu le titre et je me dis "chouette une bataille rangée comme on en fait plus :love: "
> Mais en fait c'est pas très rangé comme bataille... y'a plus de commentaires féminin que de passes d'arme. Tout commençait par du bien tranchant quand même. Pis y'a le cast qu'il faut : Noblesse, Clergé et Tiers-état. Mais ça a déja tourné au combat de fromage frais  comme à la cantine.
> 
> Ressaisissez vous, amis, avez vous la hampe brisée ? jpmiss aura bien un peu de scotch pour que s'élèvent haut vos étendard sanglants*.
> ...



Ah nan le scotch je le garde pour mes cartons (j -14). Et pis en plus moi, les dards, avec ou sanglants ca m'interesse pas plus que ca...


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> JP fais pô l'con ! On a besoin de sanitaires pour les blessés !


des sanitaires oui mais des sani-broyeurs


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu dis. Et puis la révolution, c'est tourner en rond non ?


 Certes, c'est pourquoi les gueux dansaient la carmagnole autour d'un truc rectangulaire !


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> JP fais pô l'con ! On a besoin de sanitaires pour les blessés !



Si ils peuvent plus s'assoir ils iront aux turcs!


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (5 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> des sanitaires oui mais des sani-broyeurs



Ah, non ! On avait dit "rien de perso" !


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas aux cris de "sus !" qu'il molira.



Ca c'est sûr ! Surtout en phonétique !


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2005)

Me revoilou... :love:

Amok tu es beau, Amok tu es grand, Amok tu es le plus fort, Amok nous t'aimons, Amok nous t'admirons, Amok tu as la plus belle voiture, Amok tu aimes les plus jolies femmes, Amok tu fais les plus belles photos, Amok tu es riche, Amok tu es bien monté, Amok tu as fait le tour du monde, Amok tu as trois avions, Amok tu chantes comme un dieu, Amok tu parques où tes yachts? Amok...  :love:


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est sûr ! Surtout en phonétique !



sinon, tu m'excuseras TaM. mais l'uniforme de ton armée&#8230;











_déjà posté je sais mais amok.ch c'est irrésistible_


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2005)

Y a des vieux fils de discussions à pas déterrer...


----------



## poildep (5 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Me revoilou... :love:
> 
> Amok tu es beau, Amok tu es grand, Amok tu es le plus fort, Amok nous t'aimons, Amok nous t'admirons, Amok tu as la plus belle voiture, Amok tu aimes les plus jolies femmes, Amok tu fais les plus belles photos, Amok tu es riche, Amok tu es bien monté, Amok tu as fait le tour du monde, Amok tu as trois avions, Amok tu chantes comme un dieu, Amok tu parques où tes yachts? Amok...  :love:


 Le pire, c'est que ce post a été VRAIMENT réalisé sans trucage !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2005)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> Mackie vient de quitter iChat comme un fou... Son dernier message était : "Putain, ou ge vé trouvé un déguisemen de tortu a cet heure !"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y a des vieux fils de discussions à pas déterrer...


 Ouais, vas-y!


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, vas-y!



Bah t'as trop nioub pour le trouver?   :love:



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Le pire, c'est que ce post a été VRAIMENT réalisé sans trucage !



Bah tant qu'à faire...


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y a des vieux fils de discussions à pas déterrer...


 La dernière mention n'est pas si ancienne... 





_Je fais l'archiviste, peux pas m'en empêcher !_


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2005)

quand je disais que c'était le cirque ici


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La dernière mention n'est pas si ancienne...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parlait pas de ça...  :love: j'ai aussi eu ma période "je fais la révolution, sus à l'Amok"...  :love: Mais bien sûr je me suis rangé du bon côté. Vive l'AMok


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _Je fais l'archiviste, peux pas m'en empêcher !_



 tu serais pas plutôt l'archi-vice de SaM.


----------



## poildep (5 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Parlait pas de ça...  :love: j'ai aussi eu ma période "je fais la révolution, sus à l'Amok"...  :love: Mais bien sûr je me suis rangé du bon côté. Vive l'AMok


 J'ai cherché un peu, j'ai trouvé qu'un "sus à l'Alèm".  Quelle fougue en tout cas !


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cherché un peu, j'ai trouvé qu'un "sus à l'Alèm".  Quelle fougue en tout cas !



T'es remonté trop loin.  Vive l'Alèm, Vive l'Amok. :love:


----------



## mado (5 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> tu serais pas plutôt l'archi-vice de SaM.


 Crime de lèche-majesté...


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> tu serais pas plutôt l'archi-vice de SaM.


 Tu as trop lu "façon grands peintres" ces derniers temps, toi !


----------



## poildep (5 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'es remonté trop loin.  Vive l'Alèm, Vive l'Amok. :love:



Alors, peut-être que tu parles de ça ?


----------



## poildep (5 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu as trop lu "façon grands peintres" ces derniers temps, toi !


 et toi tu y a trop parlé.     :love:


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2005)

J'ai toujours préféré les bandes dessinées


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Alors, peut-être que tu parles de ça ?



Ah, t'as trouvé ça où...  :love:  :love:


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et toi tu y a trop parlé.     :love:


 Trop ? Non, tout était pesé !


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, t'as trouvé ça où...  :love:  :love:


[air songeur]pensée émue pour Global[/air songeur]


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Trop ? Non, tout était pesé !


 Notez bien les nioubs : c'est l'étape obligatoire avant d'emballer :rateau:


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2005)

Bien, cette petite révolution n'aura pas duré trois heures. Tuée dans l'½uf (de tortue)  :rateau:   :love:


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2005)

y'a pas de lendemain qui chante alors ? on verra bien... bonne nuit m'en vais fourbir mes armes


----------



## poildep (5 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Notez bien les nioubs : c'est l'étape obligatoire avant d'emballer :rateau:


L'emballage étant l'étape obligatoire avant de déballer. 

_hum_ :rose:


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2005)

sans commentaires...   ​


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2005)

Tout ça parce qu'on s'est vautré sur la moquette d'une de tes galeries douillettes, ce que tu peux être rancunière ! :love:


----------



## mado (5 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sans commentaires...   ​


  Je m'disais qu'Amok il était différent  mais je savais pas vraiment pourquoi    merci macelene


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2005)

il est beau Notre Amok...


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça parce qu'on s'est vautré sur la moquette d'une de tes galeries douillettes, ce que tu peux être rancunière ! :love:



sache * Mon Bon Gugusse Violet * :love: que tu peux te vautrer avec tes acolytes où bon te semble...

Sans rancunes...  :love:


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu le titre et je me dis "chouette une bataille rangée comme on en fait plus :love: "
> Mais en fait c'est pas très rangé comme bataille... y'a plus de commentaires féminin que de passes d'arme. Tout commençait par du bien tranchant quand même. Pis y'a le cast qu'il faut : Noblesse, Clergé et Tiers-état. Mais ça a déja tourné au combat de fromage frais  comme à la cantine.
> 
> Ressaisissez vous, amis, avez vous la hampe brisée ? jpmiss aura bien un peu de scotch pour que s'élèvent haut vos étendard sanglants*.
> ...



<promo>

_Conseil en stratégie, location de mercenaires, guides "100 idées pour ma catapulte" et "mon jardin ma tourelle", n'hésitez plus, c'est les soldes en ce moment dans les forums MGZ !!! _ 

</promo>


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est du flood pour la bonne cause !



Bonne journée en perspective


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui tient au fait GlobalCut   T'as eu la réponse du service commercial au sujet des petits suisses et de leur papiers???  :hein:



Non, ils sont pas pressés ces Suisses


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> [air songeur]pensée émue pour Global[/air songeur]


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2005)

Bon alors, ils sont ou ces romains ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2005)

Mon blaster impérial mk IV rev.b est impatient de se joindre à la bataille


----------



## molgow (5 Janvier 2005)

Ahh je savais que je pouvais compter sur les gamerz !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2005)

T'aurais pas un casque en rab ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ahh je savais que je pouvais compter sur les gamerz !



Y'avait qu'à les appeler


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ahh je savais que je pouvais compter sur les gamerz !


 Yes, présent 

 A bas sa mINESTE !!!!! :casse:


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pas un casque en rab ?


 Euh, à force de prendre des coud'boules, j'en n'ai plus qu'un pas trop cabossé


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Janvier 2005)

La révolution est-elle toujours d'actualité?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2005)

Une fois que la machine est en marche il faut y aller


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> La révolution est-elle toujours d'actualité?



Plus que jamais nous sommes tous de grands démons


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2005)

t'as mis ton casque Tibo ? 

Ketchup ou mayo ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Plus que jamais nous sommes tous de grands démons


 Tibo! ça faisait longtemps qu'on ne t'avait vu dans les roder dans les parages. Viens faire un tour dans ma tranchée, j'ai fait un petit café.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

Bon alors de quoi ça cause ici ??

On peut abraser ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> t'as mis ton casque Tibo ?



La MGZ est mon fournisseur officiel  C'est du solide 



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ketchup ou mayo ?



J'hésite, mais je crois que je vais prendre Ketchup 

PS:  :love:





			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tibo! ça faisait longtemps qu'on ne t'avait vu dans les roder dans les parages. Viens faire un tour dans ma tranchée, j'ai fait un petit café.



Oui, je festoyais  Merci pour l'invitation


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors de quoi ça cause ici ??
> 
> On peut abraser ?


 [mode Sonny Boy on] Abrase au lieu de discuter... espèce de gonzesse. [Mode/off]


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2005)

molgow travaille TOUT près de mon labo, alors s'il vous plait règlez bien vos missiles, hein ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2005)

çà dépend : t'es de quel côté ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> çà dépend : t'es de quel côté ?



1.2 km à l'est, vent nord-nord-est de 15 km/h (au cas ou y a des ailettes sur le missile )


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2005)

Plus précisément : avec sa mINESTE ? ou avec les révolutionaires ? 



(C'est pour bien régler les aillettes ; )


----------



## appleman (5 Janvier 2005)

les  revolutionnaires ça sonne mieux non? ça fait plus...révolution!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> ​


   Y a-t-il un rapport avec ça ???  :mouais::hein:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Y a-t-il un rapport avec ça ???  :mouais::hein:



Bien essayé Lornav


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bien essayé Lornav


 :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2005)

Hier on a pu croire un instant que notre vie de posteur allait changer.

Aujourd'hui force est de constater que

la grande campagne de démodératisation part en sucette !

     :mouais: 

Réalisé avec trucage.


----------



## Cillian (5 Janvier 2005)

Avant de nous faire passer un savon


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Avant de nous faire passer un savon


Finalement, les modos sont tous des soldats de plomb,
liquides et avantageusement mis en évidence sur une étagère !

(liquides  pas  liquidés)


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2005)

Note : Bannir loustic


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, les modos sont tous des soldats de plomb,
> liquides et avantageusement mis en évidence sur une étagère !
> 
> (liquides pas liquidés)


et les laisser s'étouffer par la poussière?


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Note : Bannir loustic



Note : bannir Loustic si Rezba est occupé à bannir Yvos.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

Bon, va falloir remettre un peu d'ordre dans cette ville...


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2005)

Note : effacer Molgow de la base et nommer Sonnyboy modo de "linux".


----------



## gKatarn (5 Janvier 2005)

Note : être calife à la place du calife...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Janvier 2005)

posté par molgow a dit:
			
		

>



La couronne tiendrait-elle avec un système autofixant ? :mouais:  



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Note : Bannir loustic



Note  : commander un stock de couronnes autofixantes


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2005)

Rires...

Je viens de découvrir le forum linux !!!


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Rires...
> 
> Je viens de découvrir le forum linux !!!



Fais un tour, regarde un peu ce qu'il s'y passe : ce repère de nerds sera bientot ton terrain de jeu. 

Tu vas pouvoir bannir, prendre des pots avec les modos et les admins, jouer avec Mackie, avoir accès à la salle de repos des forums privés (et sa machine à whiskies de réputation mondiale), tu pourras éditer des posts, avoir des ristournes chez Ikéa, être acceuilli dans chaque aéroport par une fanfare et des majorettes, participer au jury de Miss France, aller coller le souk dans la [MGZ] sans être inquiété le moins du monde, rire avec benjamin (sous réserves), t'habiller en vert pour la soirée du préfet...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Rires...
> 
> Je viens de découvrir le forum linux !!!



ah ça, efficace...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Y a-t-il un rapport avec ça ???  :mouais::hein:





> "La tête de loup serait donc un produit recherché qui aurait entraîné la mise en place d'un lucratif trafic"



C'est vrai que pour enlever les toiles d'araignées dans les coins, on n'a pas fait mieux...
    :rateau:


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Rires...
> 
> Je viens de découvrir le forum linux !!!


 Je sens qu'ils vont rire aussi.


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2005)

ça va être un carnage


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

Bon...


On m'a dit :"rendez-vous en haut, 14 heures, c'est pour un remplacement suite à l'éradication d'un nuisible".

Moi je veux bien rendre service, mais va falloir prévoir quelques aménagements... J'aime pas les nioubs non plus et encore moins les léche-culs. Même si enrobés de papiers collants (comment ça surtout ? ). Bref. Prévenez moi quand la place sera nette, parce que j'ai pas que ça à foutre tout de même...

:king: :king: :king:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon...
> 
> 
> On m'a dit :"rendez-vous en haut, 14 heures, c'est pour un remplacement suite à l'éradication d'un nuisible".
> ...


tu tombes bien..



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...aller coller le souk dans la [MGZ] sans être inquiété le moins du monde...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Note : effacer Molgow de la base et nommer Sonnyboy modo de "linux".


On aura tout vu !!!

Et maintenant, m'sieurs dames, voici un modo de luxe !!!


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah ça, efficace...


Moqueur SM !


----------



## Spyro (5 Janvier 2005)

Bon alors c'est quand qu'on tire les rois ?


----------



## loustic (5 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors c'est quand qu'on tire les rois ?


Tirer dessus à bout portant ?

Demain peut-être ? Mais c'est mal barré.

Les dernières nouvelles du front ne sont guère encourageantes :

Amok est dans le koma

Molgow est dans le woglom

et vice versa ! :hosto:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> et vice versa ! :hosto:



  :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Janvier 2005)

Ma théorie : le forum n'était pas en panne toute l'après-midi, des rebelles l'ont hacké...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2005)

Ça ne sert a rien d'lui couper le coup à l'amok, a son âge. Soyez indulgent, il n'a plus que le ban pour s'exciter, les années sexe étant passées. Offrez lui plutot des biscuits.


Qui a dit Pinochet lui aussi est sénile, mais il paye ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

Ro les galériens !! ils mettent à mal la monarchie mais ils ne se rendent pas compte qu'ils vont devoir supporter pire !!! Vous n'avez rien compris à 1789 vous  Le roi est mort ? Vive le roi ! On vire le leader au sang bleu et on en installe un autre en lieu et place ! Moi je dis : laissez Amok à sa place ! Il finira bien par s'éteindre tout seul


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2005)

1789 ? m'en fous chuis tox, huh suisse


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ro les galériens !! ils mettent à mal la monarchie mais ils ne se rendent pas compte qu'ils vont devoir supporter pire !!! Vous n'avez rien compris à 1789 vous  Le roi est mort ? Vive le roi ! On vire le leader au sang bleu et on en installe un autre en lieu et place ! Moi je dis : laissez Amok à sa place ! Il finira bien par s'éteindre tout seul



Compte sur moi pour te renvoyer le compliment le jour venu, sale fourbe !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

Avoue quand même que c'était mi-figue mi-raisin  (c'est bon les figues... y'a pas d'os dedans )


----------



## Spyro (5 Janvier 2005)

Et puis il est si mignon avec ses cerises sur sa couronne, il faut le laisser vivre (le ridicule ne tuant pas).


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et puis il est si mignon avec ses cerises sur sa couronne, il faut le laisser vivre (le ridicule ne tuant pas).



Voila : j'ai trouvé le raisin !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voila : j'ai trouvé le raisin !




sec  ?    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Amok (5 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sec  ?    :love:  :love:  :love:



Ah je cherchais le mot ! c'est ca !


----------



## Bilbo (5 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ah non!!! Pas question de me laisser museler par le clergé !!


Mais si le clergé a décidé de te museler, tu n'as guère le choix mon brave.



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je demande l'application des Conventions de Genève !!!



Aux dernières nouvelles, Sa Majesté Sérénissime (les majuscules y sont  ) ne les a pas signées.



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tellement sympa qu'il a dit tout à l'heure sur iChat à supermoquette (devant témoins) que une nana de 34 ans était "une vieille" (SIC). J'ai encore le fichier !



Jusqu'alors, j'hésitais entre une neutralité de bon aloi ou un conservatisme aveugle. J'opte pour le conservatisme. Vive Sa Sublissime Majesté Amok (les majuscules y sont  ).



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> La bataille continue !



Tu ne touches pas à mes forums Internet.



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> sache * Mon Bon Gugusse Violet * :love: que tu peux te vautrer avec tes acolytes où bon te semble...



Le costume violet ne saurait être pris en référence quand il n'est plus sur les épaules. 

À+


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'alors, j'hésitais entre une neutralité de bon aloi ou un conservatisme aveugle. J'opte pour le conservatisme.


Normal, à ton âge canonique


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Le costume violet ne saurait être pris en référence quand il n'est plus sur les épaules.


 Insinuerais-tu que je me vautrais nu ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voila : j'ai trouvé le raisin !



ne te reste plus qu'à trouver les pépins    :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (5 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Normal, à ton âge canonique


Tu es lent à la comprenette supermoquette. Ton ban gratos, tu ne l'auras pas.  C'est pas le ban le problème, c'est le gratos.   

À+


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Insinuerais-tu que je me vautrais nu ?



sonny: viens-donc voir un peu par ici...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tu es lent à la comprenette supermoquette. Ton ban gratos, tu ne l'auras pas.  C'est pas le ban le problème, c'est le gratos.
> 
> À+



j'ai bien compris, justement, j'en profite


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'opte pour le conservatisme.



à son âge... affligeant    :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (5 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Insinuerais-tu que je me vautrais nu ?


Nu je ne sais pas, je n'étais pas là.  Pour le reste ... 

À+


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sonny: viens-donc voir un peu par ici...


 Pffff, sonny ne s'est jamais approché de moi, même pas de face !


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Nu je ne sais pas, je n'étais pas là.  Pour le reste ...
> 
> À+



moi non plus   je n'étais pas là


----------



## golf (5 Janvier 2005)

Je viens d'être prévenu qu'il y avait une chasse à la bête du Gévaudan ici 
T'as besoin d'aide mon molgounet   
Dès que tu l'aperçois, tu me fais signe, j'ai un Wurlitzer tout neuf pour lui  :rateau: 

Ah, çà ira, çà ira (air connu)


----------



## rezba (5 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus   je n'étais pas là


 Trismégisme n'est pas nécesairement synonyme de triolisme, vous le savez bien, madame ! :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (5 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sec  ?    :love:  :love:  :love:


Je ne suis pas encore racorni et ridé MOI, contrairement à je-ne-dirai-pas-qui qui usurpent la couleur violette alors qu'ils sont en rose et puis c'est tout !


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Avoue quand même que c'était mi-figue mi-raisin  (c'est bon les figues... y'a pas d'os dedans )






C'est ce qu'on risque de retrouver après la bataille...  des boules toutes sèches et toutes flétries...  

   

J'ai eu un mal fou...pour les...


----------



## Pitchoune (5 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'être prévenu qu'il y avait une chasse à la bête du Gévaudan ici
> T'as besoin d'aide mon molgounet
> Dès que tu l'aperçois, tu me fais signe, j'ai un Wurlitzer tout neuf pour lui  :rateau:
> 
> Ah, çà ira, çà ira (air connu)



Pff tu te rallies avec les nioubs... Et dire que tu es vert...

Vive Sa Majesté l'Amok!​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu un mal fou...pour les...



fermeture Eclair coincée    :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2005)

Ca manque de bulles


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca manque de bulles



  quoi les figues... ?

Mais tu sais bien que ça ne parlent pas ces petites choses là...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2005)

'Tain.. vous avez une façon d'accueillir les intérimaires vous !!! Bon ? J'm'installe où moi ?


----------



## macelene (5 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain.. vous avez une façon d'accueillir les intérimaires vous !!! Bon ? J'm'installe où moi ?




Tu n'es qu'un simple intérimaires toi...  flûte alors...  Sont vaches avec Toi


----------



## golf (5 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Pff tu te rallies avec les nioubs... Et dire que tu es vert...


Je soutiens le p'tit suisse face à une monarchie décadente et dégénérée 

Vive le bon docteur Guillotin


----------



## golf (5 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain.. vous avez une façon d'accueillir les intérimaires vous !!! Bon ? J'm'installe où moi ?


Ben écoute, d'un côté tu as la hache (ou le si SM traîne par là) et de l'autre le billot 
Ici, on rase gratos  :rateau:


----------



## molgow (5 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Pff tu te rallies avec les nioubs... Et dire que tu es vert...
> 
> Vive Sa Majesté l'Amok!​


 Toi ! La prochaine fois qu'on se croise....


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2005)

Au fait ça en est où ta révolution ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2005)

Je veux bien soutenir, mais un p'tit topo sur les scores serait le bien venu


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2005)

Comment ça c'est pas un thread de flood ?


----------



## molgow (5 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je soutiens le p'tit suisse face à une monarchie décadente et dégénérée


 Exactement ! Place aux jeunes ! 

 Nous aussi on veut pouvoir se faire toutes les newbies qui passent dans Présentez-vous et boire de l'alcool gratos aux frais de benjamin !


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2005)

> Désolé ! L'administrateur a spéficié que vous ne pouviez envoyer qu'un message toutes les 30 secondes.




Mouais  :mouais:


----------



## molgow (5 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Au fait ça en est où ta révolution ?


 J'aiguise la lame...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'aiguise la lame...


 Tu veux une corde aussi pour assurer le coup


----------



## molgow (5 Janvier 2005)

D'abord, on lui coupe la tête, et après on le pend, mais pas par la tête...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2005)

par les pieds ?


----------



## golf (5 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> D'abord, on lui coupe la tête, et après on le pend, mais pas par la tête...


Heu  :mouais: 
Je crois qu'il y a quelqu'un qui a demandé qu'on abîme pas les parties nobles du canidé  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heu  :mouais:
> Je crois qu'il y a quelqu'un qui a demandé qu'on abîme pas les parties nobles du canidé  :rateau:


 C'est beau la science


----------



## molgow (5 Janvier 2005)

Elle a dit qu'elle voulait récupérer les morceaux dans une boîte.. mais ce n'était pas précisé dans quel état


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2005)

Des couilles de taureau tué dans l'arène en entrée 
suivi de cuissots de loup sauce grand veneur


----------



## mado (5 Janvier 2005)

petits suisses ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2005)

merci 

Tu reprendras bien un coud'boule


----------



## Cillian (6 Janvier 2005)

Le raisin sec et les figues c'étaient pour l'apéritif ?


----------



## mado (6 Janvier 2005)

commence à être sympa ce banquet républicain !


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2005)

Vivement le gâteau :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es qu'un simple intérimaires toi... flûte alors...  Sont vaches avec Toi




Ben ouais... Je viens pour le poste royal vacant. Je fais le même job depuis 3 ans dans la cave au milieu des trolls, des limaces et autres bestiaux peu recommandables alors puisque que vous boutez l'Amok de sa chaise percée, je me suis dit que je pouvais pas vous laisser dans la mouise non plus


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2005)

C'est quoi le programme d'aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Pff tu te rallies avec les nioubs... Et dire que tu es vert...
> 
> Vive Sa Majesté l'Amok!​



Merci ma Pitchoune. Je n'oublierais pas ceux qui, en pleine tourmente, sont restés fidèles parmi les fidèles...


[apparté] _Dis donc, c'est mignon ce que tu portes là ! Ah bon, C'est de la soie sauvage ? Non? Fais voir de plus près...Oula..._


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2005)

c'est tout ce que tu avais à dire ?
Bien, préparez la guillotine


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2005)

Et mon blaster aussi ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2005)

Pan!


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pan!



Prout!  :rateau: 

oups... ya eut un raté....   :rose:


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

Après une grande virée montagneuse...  je rentre et apprends la décadence du Royaume de Sa Majesté L'Amok (avec les majuscules)!!!  :affraid: 

Après moulte minutes de reflexion et la lecture de la plupart des posts.... je ne sais quel camps choisir...   

PS: j'ai des Ecus de chocolat à récupérer si vous décapiter Sa Majesté...   :rose:


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

Après reflexion (et un peu de flood...  :rose: )


VIVE SA MAJESTE!!! :king:  

(ya toutes les majuscules...)


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2005)

Guillotine je veux bien, mais c'est qui qui me coupe les ongles ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Après reflexion (et un peu de flood...  :rose: )
> 
> 
> VIVE SA MAJESTE!!! :king:
> ...


 Vendu!


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2005)

pfffff


----------



## Bilbo (6 Janvier 2005)

Dis moi Molgow, il n'y a pas foule derrière ta bannière.  N'as tu jamais remarqué que la différence entre un chef reconnu et l'idiot du village n'est pas le discours mais le nombre de fidèles ? Tu en tires les conclusions que tu veux. 

À+


----------



## loudjena (6 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> PS: j'ai des Ecus de chocolat à récupérer si vous décapiter Sa Majesté...   :rose:



Heu... Trop tard !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Heu... Trop tard !



Même pas une morce, un morceau, une miette, une poussière?


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Vendu!



j'achète!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> PS: j'ai des Ecus de chocolat à récupérer si vous décapiter Sa Majesté...   :rose:


 Mackie, sors de ce corps tout de suite!


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Même pas une morce, un morceau, une miette, une poussière?



Si je comprends bien... le coffre-fort de Sa Majesté est vide?!?!?

ya de quoi retourner sa veste... non...?!?


----------



## Bilbo (6 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ya de quoi retourner sa veste... non...?!?


Qu'est ce que tu attends ? Molgow se sent un peu seul en ce moment. 

À+


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2005)

Molgow ? il est pas là


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Molgow ? il est pas là



Paix à son âme...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2005)

sa minauté non plus


----------



## molgow (6 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi Molgow, il n'y a pas foule derrière ta bannière.  N'as tu jamais remarqué que la différence entre un chef reconnu et l'idiot du village n'est pas le discours mais le nombre de fidèles ? Tu en tires les conclusions que tu veux.


 Dis moi toi, tu n'aurais pas du newbie à aller surveiller dans Mac OS X ou Internet ?! :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> sa minauté non plus



Sa Majesté (les majuscules y sont) est terrée dans sa tanière, prête à bondir. Tremblez...


----------



## molgow (6 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Molgow ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

>



Qui a volé le pass de tortue Ninja?


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Molgow ? il est pas là



Ah oui, c'est vrai.... Ca fait un moment qu'il est silencieux, le coudétatiste...


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi toi, tu n'aurais pas du newbie à aller surveiller dans Mac OS X ou Internet ?! :hein:


allez hop... je vais aller faire le nioubs dans Mac OS X pour que tu aies le temps de mettre au point ta révolution mon petit Molgow...


----------



## molgow (6 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qui a volé le pass de tortue Ninja?


 *Yiiihaaa!!!*




​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

Bon... Le loup est toujours là mais les nioubs continuent d'intervenir là où ils ne devraient pas... C'est quoi cette ingérence ????


----------



## Spyro (6 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu attends ? Molgow se sent un peu seul en ce moment.


Bah rien ne lui sert de courir... 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cette ingérence ????


T'as ingéré quoi exactement ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> *Yiiihaaa!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu programmes trop, oui tu programmes trop !


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2005)

_Chers amis fidèles,

le Molgow de sinistre mémoire est en train de méditer sa félonie dans le cachot des bannis. Mackie s'occupe personnellement de son cas.

Nanti de ses logs, je vais poster régulièrement des messages dans la même veine que ceux qu'il a commis depuis quelques temps. Un service spécial a bien étudié son utilisation des smilleys et autres tournures grammaticales Suisses. Ne craignez rien : ces posts, qui sont bien évidemment faux, sont destinés à pousser sa (maigre) troupe de rats et d'abrutis notoires (il suffit de voir la proportion de gammers) dans un piège.

Gardez le silence sur ce message hautement secret. Ceux qui me suivent seront récompensés. Ils auront le droit de se faire prendre en photo a mes côtés lors de la prochaine AES._

Amok 1er, dit : "le bannisseur".


----------



## KARL40 (6 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Ceux qui me suivent seront récompensés. Ils auront le droit de se faire prendre en photo a mes côtés lors de la prochaine AES._
> 
> Amok 1er, dit : "le bannisseur".


Je pourrais amener mamie, elle vous adore ! 
Déjà que votre interview dans Gala est exposée fièrement au-dessus de son trône. Faut dire que c'est là où elle passe le plus de temps.
Mais n'ayez crainte ! Elle a mis du plastique pour protéger le beau papier glacé des éclaboussures malencontreuses.

C'est qu'un Seigneur, on n'en croise pas tous les jours !


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sa Majesté (les majuscules y sont) est terrée dans sa tanière, prête à bondir. Tremblez...



Il y a tout de même les bouts de la couronne qui dépassent   


PS: Quels sont tous les avantages offerts par leurs deux Majestés à leurs mercenaires, à part la photo dans Gala ? Ce n'est pas pour moi, je fais juste de la prospection et il en va de l'étude des forces en présence


----------



## molgow (6 Janvier 2005)

Mon cousin Che Mol va venir nous aider !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

Amok _1er_ ?? Non... ne me dites pas que vous l'avez laissé se reproduire !!!!!!! :affraid: Plutôt que de rassembler les suce-roupettes autour de toi comme le ptit salé attire les lentilles, tu ferais mieux de flageller comme il se doit les nioubs qui traversent hors des clous !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Amok _1er_ ?? Non... ne me dites pas que vous l'avez laissé se reproduire !!!!!!! :affraid: Plutôt que de rassembler les suce-roupettes autour de toi comme le ptit salé attire les lentilles, tu ferais mieux de flageller comme il se doit les nioubs qui traversent hors des clous !



Tiens ça me rappelle un autre fil ça...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Mon cousin Che Mol va venir nous aider !


 T'es pas dans la merde


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Janvier 2005)

au fait je me mets avec les mayo moi


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2005)

Mais non, les mayo c'est les méchants


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> au fait je me mets avec les mayo moi


amok une mayo ? c'est toi qui l'a dit


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça me rappelle un autre fil ça...


 Ah tiens ? Lequel ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens ? Lequel ?



 

J'ai choisi mon camp: Vive Sa Majesté l'Amok.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2005)

Je me rends, et me joint à vous


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2005)

Ne sous-estimez jamais un samouraï...   :casse: :love: 

Pour Amok, hiphihip... Hourra!


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

Si on a dejà une photo avec Sa Majesté L'Amok.... ya qqch d'autre?   

avec les courants d'air que ya dans le coin... ma veste ne veut pas rester tranquille...


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Mon cousin Che Mol va venir nous aider !


C'est quoi ce fake ?  Cette imposture pourrait te faire perdre mon précieux soutien dans ton combat.


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Cette imposture pourrait te faire perdre mon précieux soutien dans ton combat.



Dites donc, le peintre officiel, vous bouffez à tous les rateliers je vois !


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, le peintre officiel, vous bouffez à tous les rateliers je vois !



j'attend aussi mon portrait officiel


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, le peintre officiel, vous bouffez à tous les rateliers je vois !


Que Votre Majuscule se rassure, je la tiendrai au courant de chaque mouvement des troupes ennemies.


----------



## Bilbo (6 Janvier 2005)

En attendant, le cas de Molgow n'est pas désespéré. Il prends sa tâche de modérateur à coeur. La preuve : il se documente.






  

À+


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, le cas de Molgow n'est pas désespéré. Il prends sa tâche de modérateur à coeur. La preuve : il se documente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est malin, c'est moi qui l'ai envoyé voir là !  Il va croire à un coup monté.


----------



## molgow (6 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, le cas de Molgow n'est pas désespéré. Il prends sa tâche de modérateur à coeur. La preuve : il se documente.


 C'est la faute à poildep


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

mutinerie dans la mutinerie?!?  

Sa Majesté L'Amok a beaucoup de chance.... tout ça de moins à exterminer si il le font entre eux...


----------



## FANREM (6 Janvier 2005)

On en est a 11 pages de thread, et il n'y a toujours pas eu une goutte de sang de versée

Ce n'est pas normal   

Dans toute révolution qui se respecte, il y a toujours des exactions incroyables qui ne sont révélées au petit peuple que bien des années plus tard - lors d'un procès baclé avec des avocats hautements médiatiques...

Alors, je demande solennellement a tous les reporters qui couvrent l'évènement de nous montrer des images horribles, des viscères, de la putréfaction... qu'ils rendent compte de la violence des combats quoi.

Et s'il y avait un editorialiste (pas forcément faux - cul ou lèche-bottes) qui pourrait faire un état des lieux après que les combattants se soient entretués, ce serait encore mieux. Je suis bien sur qu'en coulisses, vous etes impatients de prendre la relève  

Pour finir, est ce que Benjamin a préparé une nécrologie des forces en présence ?


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2005)

c'est clair que ça tourne en rond, là. 
Sa Majesté sera-t-elle renversée ou quoi? Apparemment, la haute caste des modos s'agenouille devant ce monarque d'un autre âge, alors c'est mal barré. 
on peut faire plus vicieux, mettre en évidence les viles pratiques, la décadence et tout le reste..le poison fera son chemin dans les esprits de chacun.

Allo, Stéphane Bern?...


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles d'une organisation à la mord-moi-le-jonc ! Bravo les Suisses !



Attention S M L'A.... tu va perdre de précieux "Chevaliers Servant" avec ce genre de propos Sur-Monarchiques....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

Bon à ce jour, j'ai pas tout suivi   (normal diront certains, je vous passe les détails !  )

      Je pensais que c'était une sombre histoire de trafic de têtes de loup ... :mouais:

      Mais comme ça, mon instinct de *chieuse©*, et qui plus est de *boudin*©, me pousse irrémédiablement à contre-courant ... j'aime le contre-courant moi :love:

*  Alors je brandis mon trident* o non WebO celui que t'as c'est un faux c'est pas le mien (j'ai autre à faire que de me promener en suisse !  )) ...

      Et je dis :

*MOLGOW : ch'uis avec **toi* (et  contre tous ces nioubs  lèche bottes de loup!  )


      PS : bon ch'uis déjà équipée, j'ai le casfque et le trident  : ça s'passe où ? 


  Non amok pas la peine de re modifier mon message ! 
  Non mais vous vous rendez pas compte, c'est la DICTATURE !!!!


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2005)

ouais bordel, je suis avec Lorna et Molgow...


ça fait 3...bon..: 


ya qqun?


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *  Alors je brandis mon trident*



pas trop haut quand même, les voisins vont encore râler


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Janvier 2005)

Sa Majesté est-elle éparpillée façon puzzle que ses partisanes et partisans récupèrent le moindre petit bout ?


----------



## Nephou (6 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ça s'passe où ?



 gente diablesse, ne craigniez vous pas, sauf le respect dû à votre rang, qu'il vous soit fait une réponse belliqueuse et animale vous faisant comprendre que vous ne seriez jamais assez souple pour oserver le théatre des opération par vous même ?

non 

bon ben faites comme si je n'avais rien dit


----------



## molgow (6 Janvier 2005)

Merci Lorna 

Le loup se déplaçant constamment, il est difficile de l'attraper. Il semblerait même qu'il voyage beaucoup à en croire cette page qui lui sert de repère. Cherchons encore !


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et je dis :
> 
> *MOLGOW : ch'uis avec **toi* (et  contre tous ces nioubs  lèche bottes de loup!  )



Mon pauvre Molgow.... T'es vraiment pas aidé !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouais bordel, je suis avec Lorna et Molgow...
> 
> 
> ça fait 3...bon..:
> ...


  Aaaaah voila le camp de ceux qui sont pas dégonflés ! 

  Pas grave si on est que trois me sens d'humeur massacrante aujourd'hui !  :love:


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sa Majesté est-elle éparpillée façon puzzle que ses partisanes et partisans récupèrent le moindre petit bout ?


c'est possible d'en avoir un bout?


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais comme ça, mon instinct de *chieuse©*, et qui plus est de *boudin*©, me pousse irrémédiablement à contre-courant ... j'aime le contre-courant moi (...)
> 
> Et je dis :
> 
> *AMOK : ch'uis avec **toi* (et  contre tous ces nioubs !  )


T'appelles ça un contre-courant ? 


Fais comme moi, choisis le *COURANT ALTERNATIF* 


[edit] ah ben voilà, t'as compris !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Merci Lorna
> 
> Le loup se déplaçant constamment, il est difficile de l'attraper. Il semblerait même qu'il voyage beaucoup à en croire cette page qui lui sert de repère. Cherchons encore !


  moi j'ai bien une idée, mais la charte m'interdit d'en parler ouvertement ...  je vous fais part de mes stratégies par mp ...


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Merci Lorna
> 
> Le loup se déplaçant constamment, il est difficile de l'attraper. Il semblerait même qu'il voyage beaucoup à en croire cette page qui lui sert de repère. Cherchons encore !


Sa Majesté doit bien avoir une petite faim


----------



## molgow (6 Janvier 2005)

Pour ceux qui l'apercevrait, utilisez les indications ci-dessous afin de déterminer son humeur :



 
 Le but étant évidemment de le contraindre à être en position de soumission.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> T'appelles ça un contre-courant ?
> 
> 
> Fais comme moi, choisis le *COURANT ALTERNATIF*


  :hein: Poildep ... tu dors aujourd'hui ...?  ta livraison de café n'est pas arrivée ? 

  C'est le dictateur (appelons un loup un loup !) qui a modifié mon message, que j'ai remodifié depuis longtemps !  

  Tu m'déçois toi aussi, avant tu suivais un peu mieux ! 

  Peut mieux faire !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2005)

J'ai fini ma binche alors je vais aller surveiller les arrières de lorna


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est possible d'en avoir un bout?



un poisson qui mange du loup... on aura tout vu....    :affraid:


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui l'apercevrait, utilisez les indications ci-dessous afin de déterminer son humeur :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça marche aussi sur les Amok ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui l'apercevrait, utilisez les indications ci-dessous afin de déterminer son humeur :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  là encore j'ai ma p'tite idée !


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fini ma binche alors je vais aller surveiller les arrières de lorna



une paire de gant en latex ?


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le but étant évidemment de le contraindre à être en position de soumission.




T'as interêt a me choper un jour où j'ai la rougeole alors, parce que c'est loin d'être la position habituelle, surtout au reveil !


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

Où sont passé les Chevaliers de S M L'A?!?!?    :hein: 

Ya encore des partisans de S M L'A ou je dois tourner ma veste?!?  :rose:


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> un poisson qui mange du loup... on aura tout vu....  :affraid:


tu veux que je t'explique le problème de la vache folle 

d'abord, je suis pas un poisson et je fais au bas 8m d'envergure


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une paire de gant en latex ?


Oui il m'en faut deux ! tu connais bien mes gouts toi !


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui il m'en faut deux ! tu connais bien mes gouts toi !



on est frere je te dit  :love:


----------



## macelene (6 Janvier 2005)

FAut s'habiller comment...?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2005)

Arg (air réussi son suicide)


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> FAut s'habiller comment...?



très court pour les femmes  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> FAut s'habiller comment...?


tiens, un bout de ficelle


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu veux que je t'explique le problème de la vache folle
> 
> d'abord, je suis pas un poisson et je fais au bas 8m d'envergure




la vache folle je connais....   et d'ailleurs.. je me demande si le fait de se ronger les ongles ou d'avaler le goulayant jus d'une délicieuse pi.., peut, à long terme, créer de nouvelles maladies que nous pourrions injecter aux récalcitrant de la dictarure Amokesque?!?    :hein:  :affraid:  :casse:  :bebe: 

et concernant le mot "poisson" utilisé à ton égard... je suis navré... mais on fait tellement la faute à mon sujet... que je m'y suis habitué...   (pauvre petit oiseau d'eau douce de 8cm...)


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> la vache folle je connais....  et d'ailleurs.. je me demande si le fait de se ronger les ongles ou d'avaler le goulayant jus d'une délicieuse pi.., peut, à long terme, créer de nouvelles maladies que nous pourrions injecter aux récalcitrant de la dictarure Amokesque?!?  :hein: :affraid: :casse: :bebe:
> 
> et concernant le mot "poisson" utilisé à ton égard... je suis navré... mais on fait tellement la faute à mon sujet... que je m'y suis habitué...  (pauvre petit oiseau d'eau douce de 8cm...)


c'est pas le temps de nous diviser


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> FAut s'habiller comment...?


ce ne sera pas nécessaire...


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :hein: Poildep ... tu dors aujourd'hui ...?  ta livraison de café n'est pas arrivée ?
> 
> C'est le dictateur (appelons un loup un loup !) qui a modifié mon message, que j'ai remodifié depuis longtemps !
> 
> ...


hum :rose: 

Je vais me refaire un café, donc.


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas le temps de nous diviser



T aussi avec SML'A???


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2005)

que nenni


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2005)

lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est le dictateur (appelons un loup un loup !) qui a modifié mon message



Non seulement nous sommes plus nombreux, discobolement mieux équipés mais de plus nous maîtrisons la technologie. Nous pouvons intervenir sur chacun de vos messages et les détourner à notre avantage.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2005)

Un vrai scandale quoi...

Et moi quand est ce que je serai modérateur ??


----------



## gKatarn (6 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> que nenni


 Tiens, t'as fini ton palier à l'O2 ?


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non seulement nous sommes plus nombreux, discobolement mieux équipés mais de plus nous maîtrisons la technologie. Nous pouvons intervenir sur chacun de vos messages et les détourner à notre avantage.


c'est une dictature, mais il faut reconnaître qu'elle bien rodée 


mais bon, on va pas s'arrêter là


----------



## rezba (6 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non seulement nous sommes plus nombreux, discobolement mieux équipés mais de plus nous maîtrisons la technologie. Nous pouvons intervenir sur chacun de vos messages et les détourner à notre avantage.


 C'est là l'illustration d'un des problèmes fondamentaux de cette tentative de coudétas : son manque absolu de dimension spirituelle et son absence totale de logique de mobilisation collective. Que propose le nouveau prétendant ? Oncque ne le sait ! Dans quel autre but que d'être calife à la place du calife ? Point de dessein tracé, nulle nouvelle ère annoncée.
 L'actuel monarque, avec tous ces défauts, marque néanmoins son ambition : la maîtrise absolue du progrès technologique, et son adaptation à nos besoins. Ça ne fait pas bander tous les matins, certes, mais ça a le mérite de faire rêver pendant qu'on est dans le bain.
 Bref, tout ça ne me détournera pas de ma théologie de la libération. :rateau:


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2005)

quand il sera prouvé que l'un des modos pourra renverser Sa Majesté, le poison du complot se développera doucement  et ce sera la fin de cette caste d'un autre temps.



non mais! 


(heu sinon, ça va? )


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un vrai scandale quoi...
> 
> Et moi quand est ce que je serai modérateur ??



quand Amok se fera renverser  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un vrai scandale quoi...
> 
> Et moi quand est ce que je serai modérateur ??



un jour


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> discobolement mieux équipés .


 discobolement tu repasseras


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non seulement nous sommes plus nombreux, discobolement mieux équipés mais de plus nous maîtrisons la technologie. Nous pouvons intervenir sur chacun de vos messages et les détourner à notre avantage.


  Voilà tout est dit, votre force réside seulement dans votre pouvoir. 
  Vous essayez de nous faire peur ...? 
  Et ben c'est pas gagné !  
  Le nombre peu importe un troupeau reste un troupeau le nombre de têtes après tout je m'en balance le trident !
  Ce qui est sûr c'est que je ne suivrai pas le troupeau aveuglément, moi j'ai un principe :  c'est *être contre* (non pas tout contre, j'ai dit contre  ), j'ai horreur des majorités, c'est d'un banal ! 

  Je me fous aussi des motivations réelles de Molgow quand je vois ça :

*Yiiihaaa!!!*








j'me dis que de toute façon ça ne peut être que plus cool !   ​ 

Vive Molgow !!!​


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> la maîtrise absolue du progrès technologique, et son adaptation à nos besoins.


tu parles pour toi là, amok technologique ? mouarf


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2005)

En même temps si c'est une diablotine qui dirige la rébellion... le changement de camp est tentant...


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En même temps si c'est une diablotine qui dirige la rébellion... le changement de camp est tentant...



ya denouveau du vent dans la veste?  :mouais:  :hein:  

moi je suis alléger de L'Amok!!! (ce que je veux dire... c'est que je lui doit allégeance) et il me le répète sans cesse de peur que je le quitte.... :rose: 

Que dois-je faire??? 

Je suis perdu dans ce grabu!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En même temps si c'est une diablotine qui dirige la rébellion... le changement de camp est tentant...


webo, j'ai deja pris la place : je surveilles ses arrières


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En même temps si c'est une diablotine qui dirige la rébellion... le changement de camp est tentant...


 T'es en manque?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ya denouveau du vent dans la veste?  :mouais:  :hein:
> 
> moi je suis alléger de L'Amok!!! (ce que je veux dire... c'est que je lui doit allégeance) et il me le répète sans cesse de peur que je le quitte.... :rose:
> 
> ...



Choisis bien ton camp... 



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> T'es en manque?



Note: bannir Ed_the-Head



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> webo, j'ai deja pris la place : je surveilles ses arrières



Mode je m'auto-modère à fond bis.


----------



## molgow (6 Janvier 2005)

Le soutien à l'Amok s'effrite, la libération est proche, mes amis !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Note: bannir Ed_the-Head



SonnyBoy t'attends si tu veux 


  :love:


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le soutien à l'Amok s'effrite, la libération est proche, mes amis !



C bô comme l'espoir fait vivre.... 

Mais attention... la naïveté peut être mortelle..... (ne te laisse pas dupper mon Molgow :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En même temps si c'est une diablotine qui dirige la rébellion... le changement de camp est tentant...


  Mes amis, l'ennemi est faible !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2005)

Comme c'est mignon... regardez-les s'agiter...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le soutien à l'Amok s'effrite, la libération est proche, mes amis !


 Tu crois pas si bien dire mon ami  (voir plus haut  )


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mes amis, l'ennemi est faible !


t'aurais pas exagéré ta poitrine ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'aurais pas exagéré ta poitrine ?



Note: réenvoyer les photos à SM...  

PS: tu en as fait quoi?


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'aurais pas exagéré ta poitrine ?



c'est une nouvelle génération de wonderbras :love:


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En même temps si c'est une diablotine qui dirige la rébellion... le changement de camp est tentant...



Parfait, parfait : la prochaine fois que tu pointeras ton cul du côté de Grenoble, tu pourras toujours dormir chez Molgow, face de rat ! Ou alors attends toi à laisser une trace de peinture blanche dans ton sillage


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

*JE* n'ai rien exagéré ! ce tableau n'est pas de moi mais de Mister Poildep, il date oui certes, mais je le trouve d'actualité !!   


note : après avoir réglé son compte au vieux roi, s'occuper sérieusement de la Moquette !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parfait, parfait : la prochaine fois que tu pointeras ton cul du côté de Grenoble, tu pourras toujours dormir chez Molgow, face de rat ! Ou alors attends toi à laisser une trace de peinture blanche dans ton sillage



Sa Majesté a-t-elle la vue qui baisse (voir message édité)?   Je ne saurai changer de camp d'un claquement de doigts... Je vous suis(se). 

Avec Vous.


----------



## LeSqual (6 Janvier 2005)

moi aussi ... vu que je suis(se) allégé...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> note : après avoir réglé son compte au vieux roi, s'occuper sérieusement de la Moquette !


Ben c'est le moment !


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> note : après avoir réglé son compte au vieux roi, s'occuper sérieusement de la Moquette !



mon intronisation est proche :love:


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est le moment !


 Un début d'érection ?


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *JE* n'ai rien exagéré ! ce tableau n'est pas de moi mais de Mister Poildep, il date oui certes, mais je le trouve d'actualité !!


Je suis un avant-gardiste ! :love:


----------



## mado (6 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mes amis, l'ennemi est faible !


 

    Bon l'heure est au choix. Crucial, c'est le cas de le dire . Mais je crois que je vais rompre mes voeux et rejoindre le Contre Courant. Ni Dieux, ni Maîtres. 
  Mais je te préviens molgow, je suis pour une limitation des pouvoirs des verts et des violets   . Ou une redéfinition en tous cas .
    J'ai bossé sur La Direction Participative Par Objectifs aujourd'hui...  . Faudra penser à organiser la concertation quand la Bastille s'effritera   .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bon l'heure est au choix. Crucial, c'est le cas de le dire . Mais je crois que je vais rompre mes voeux et rejoindre le Contre Courant. Ni Dieux, ni Maîtres.


 *Yessssssss !!!!! *:love: :love: :love: 

  Ni Dieux Ni Maîtres, elle me plait celle-là !!  Adoptée ! :love:



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mais je te préviens molgow, je suis pour une limitation des pouvoirs des verts et des violets   . Ou une redéfinition en tous cas .
> J'ai bossé sur La Direction Participative Par Objectifs aujourd'hui...  . Faudra penser à organiser la concertation quand la Bastille s'effritera   .


  Waouuuu voila ce qu'il nous fallait : une ORGANISATION ! 


  On avance


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2005)

J'ai encore un peu de savon pour le trône et la planche 
Qui n'en veut


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2005)

C'est pas tout, mais je commence vraiment à me tâter... :love:   


... mais non...   _Paul, du boulot nous attend... La résistance s'organise, faiblement, mais elle s'organise...   _


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Yessssssss !!!!! *:love: :love: :love:
> 
> Ni Dieux Ni Maîtres, elle me plait celle-là !!  Adoptée ! :love:




Hum ! 


_et si vous voulez qu'il n'y en ai pas, n'ajoutez pas de X à dieu, ni de S à maïtre.  Et je ne parle pas des Majuscules*... 




* ah ben si !  _


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2005)

nids d'yeux, m'y mettre
quand à ces soudars qui font rien qu'a mugir dans nos compagnes, c'est des coups à reclamer plus fermement l'ablation des priviléges !


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

Il est con ce poisson !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Il est con ce poisson !   :love:



l'est tout rose le poildep     :rateau:


----------



## mado (6 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Hum !
> 
> 
> _et si vous voulez qu'il n'y en ai pas, n'ajoutez pas de X à dieu, ni de S à maïtre.  Et je ne parle pas des Majuscules*...
> ...


  Ni Dieux, ni MaÎtres, en ce qui me concerne .


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2005)

Pas évident de mettre un poisson


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ni Dieux, ni MaÎtres, en ce qui me concerne .


 ATARI TEENAGE RIOT


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ATARI TEENAGE RIOT


ouais mais alec empire


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2005)

j'ai perdu le lien 

 debout les anars


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2005)

Bon j'vais aller me coucher comme les vieux  à 10h


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'vais aller me coucher comme les vieux  à 10h



nan: comme les poules


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ni Dieux, ni MaÎtres, en ce qui me concerne .


Cette révolution va mourir dans son oeuf. Il y a trop de divergences dans les opinions de ses instigateurs.


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nan: comme les poules


Traiter Global de "poule", gonflé l'ancien


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Traiter Global de "poule", gonflé l'ancien



t'as pas vu sa chute de reins    :affraid:


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2005)

Ca va  Lemmy est Ketchup aussi :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas vu sa chute de reins    :affraid:


 M'en parles pas, depuis que j'ai arrêté de fumer


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2005)

plus sérieusement  :hosto: :hosto: t'as plus le lien vers les vidéos d'Atari ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2005)

J'vais être obligé de lire les 13000 posts de l'ULTRAFLOOD pour retrouver le lien :hosto: :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> plus sérieusement  :hosto: :hosto: t'as plus le lien vers les vidéos d'Atari ?


fuck nan perdu aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2005)

j'en suis à la page 10, toujours rien :sleep:


----------



## Cillian (6 Janvier 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur, Amok avec toi pour un monde meilleur.
> (Message également réalisé sans trucage)



Voici l'original non truqué par ceux qui voulaient m'acheter :

*Âmes s'trament drames,

Pic et pic et collent et brament,

Bourré, bourré rate ta gamme,

Âmes s'trament drame, pouf ! Blâmes.*


  ​
Je choisi donc de défendre les causes perdus :
- Premièrement parce que j'aime défendre les causes perdues (pas les _traitements_ de texte)
- deusièmement parce que je suis nioub (bin oui j'vais pas le _cachet_)
- troisiemement parce que je me _vante_, mais on ne m'achète pas (ou alors faut _payer_ content )

* Vive Molgow ! *

  ​


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'vais être obligé de lire les 13000 posts de l'ULTRAFLOOD pour retrouver le lien :hosto: :casse:


chiche


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'vais être obligé de lire les 13000 posts de l'ULTRAFLOOD pour retrouver le lien :hosto: :casse:


 evidement ranger tes liens dans ce thread c'etait l'idée du siecle.


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> evidement ranger tes liens dans ce thread c'etait l'idée du siecle.



 je m'étais dis qu'avec la recherche... mais bon, c'est plus fastidieux que ce que je croyais  :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> * Vive Molgow ! *​



ouai c'est ça :sleep: rejoint donc les M4k ou les Ketchup


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> je m'étais dis qu'avec la recherche... mais bon, c'est plus fastidieux que ce que je croyais  :hein:


indice


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> indice



Oh un vieux sujet  :love: 
Y'a moins de pages que dans l'UltraFlood


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ouai c'est ça :sleep: rejoint donc les M4k ou les Ketchup


 Hehooo !! faut pas tout mélanger non plus !! chuis indépendant moi ! Intérimaire du tissus d'hermine, souverain d'Ici, d'Ailleurs et d'Où-Que-Ce-Soit aussi, seul dépositaire de la couronne à taille unique adaptée à mon royal crâne (ouh qu'il est bôôôôôô). Moi les mous du genou, ça m'défrise le postiche, ça m'aplatit la fraise, ça m'raccourcit la redingotte. Je suis contre Amok par principe, parce qu'il aime ça mais aussi parce qu'il le veau bien. LA VACHE ! . Mais bon... une rébellion supportée par des nioubes qui lèvent même pas le doigt avant d'oser demander s'ils ont le droit d'écrire plus de 3 lettres.... rien ne va plus ! Foutez le bordel sinon, j'retourne faire ma sieste !

Sans blaaaaaague. Meeeeeeeeeeeeerde.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

Bref... sinon, moi j'opterais déjà plus pour la moutarde... rapport au gaz ou au colonel. Allez savoir !


----------



## poildep (7 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bref... sinon, moi j'opterais déjà plus pour la moutarde... rapport au gaz ou au colonel. Allez savoir !


 Et moi ce serait plutôt béarnaise. :love: Va savoir pourquoi...    



Salutations.


----------



## rezba (7 Janvier 2005)

Message secret à l'attention de sa seule majesté - code de sécurité 3

 [/i]Pascal, je m'occupe des deux gonzesses pas plus tard que ce week-end. Vont comprendre leur douleur. Je vais leur faire une ordonnance, et une sévère.[/I]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Message secret à l'attention de sa seule majesté - code de sécurité 3
> 
> [/i]... blabla...[/I]



ça te rend aphone de dormir les fesses à l'air...    :rateau:


----------



## poildep (7 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Message secret à l'attention de sa seule majesté - code de sécurité 3
> 
> [/i]Pascal, je m'occupe des deux gonzesses pas plus tard que ce week-end. Vont comprendre leur douleur. Je vais leur faire une ordonnance, et une sévère.[/I]


Et Sa Majuscule s'occupe du reste ? :hein: Sympa le cardinal... partageur et tout et tout... :mouais: Moi si j'étais le roi je me méfierais.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Quel enfoiré, ce type !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




c'est une atteinte aux libertés fondamentales


----------



## golf (7 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Message secret à l'attention de sa seule majesté - code de sécurité 3
> 
> [/i]Pascal, je m'occupe des deux gonzesses pas plus tard que ce week-end. Vont comprendre leur douleur. Je vais leur faire une ordonnance, et une sévère.[/I]



_Et en plus, il ne sait pas coder les messages ce James Bide !...
Cardinal, tu déshonores ta fratrie, Monsieur de Richelieu est retourné sans sa tombe et Mazarin est écroulé de rire _


----------



## rezba (7 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et Sa Majuscule s'occupe du reste ? :hein: Sympa le cardinal... partageur et tout et tout... :mouais: Moi si j'étais le roi je me méfierais.


 héhé © 
 Trois fois grands sont les trois pouvoirs réunis.

 Telle est la puissance de la force des forces.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> héhé ©
> Trois fois grands sont les trois pouvoirs réunis.
> 
> Telle est la puissance de la force des forces.



une 'tite verveine, peut-être


----------



## poildep (7 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> héhé ©
> Trois fois grands sont les trois pouvoirs réunis.
> 
> Telle est la puissance de la force des forces.


Le retour du Jedi ?


----------



## golf (7 Janvier 2005)

Heu, au fait pour la mijesté est ses cardinalettes :


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heu, au fait pour la mijesté est ses cardinalettes :



rien à dire: le langage des signes


----------



## WebOliver (7 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heu, au fait pour la mijesté est ses cardinalettes :



Je le prends aussi pour moi.  :love: Plus que jamais fidèle à Sa Majesté, à son doux pelage et à sa truffe humide et odorante. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je le prends aussi pour moi.  :love: Plus que jamais fidèle à Sa Majesté, à son doux pelage et à sa truffe humide et odorante. :love:



s'rait pas un peu peloteur ce WebO


----------



## WebOliver (7 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> s'rait pas un peu peloteur ce WebO



Ah, le doux ronron de Sa Majesté le matin... :love:   


Je vais aller dormir


----------



## poildep (7 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> s'rait pas un peu peloteur ce WebO


 non, il est Suisse. Juste Suisse.   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> non, il est Suisse. Juste Suisse.   :love:



Ce qui en soit est déjà assez énorme.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> non, il est Suisse. Juste Suisse.   :love:



j'oubliais: le fameux papier qui colle


----------



## golf (7 Janvier 2005)

Remarque mon bon WebO, aussi haut qu'il fut assis, la mijesté, ne l'est que sur son Q 
Retire l'échelle de son bidet et tu verras


----------



## poildep (7 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui en soit est déjà assez énorme.


J'en sais rien, j'en ai jamais eu en moi.   


bon, il est tard:rose:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Janvier 2005)

Oui, il est tard... On fera la révolution demain.  

Bonne nuit.


----------



## Bilbo (7 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heu, au fait pour la mijesté est ses cardinalettes :


Fatigué. Vais me coucher. :sleep: Mais tu ne perds rien pour subir ton juste châtiment. 

À+


----------



## macelene (7 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Message secret à l'attention de sa seule majesté - code de sécurité 3
> 
> [/i]Pascal, je m'occupe des deux gonzesses pas plus tard que ce week-end. Vont comprendre leur douleur. Je vais leur faire une ordonnance, et une sévère.[/I]








Te voilà promu à un nouveau poste...?  * Homme Médecine*...  

  

*Vous êtes tous une Bande de NAins... *​


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heu, au fait pour la mijesté est ses cardinalettes :



Un peu de sport le matin me fait le plus grand bien  :love:


----------



## rezba (7 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Te voilà promu à un nouveau poste...?  * Homme Médecine*...


    Ce n'est pas parce que j'ai longtemps revé d'être vétérinaire qu'il faut éviter de faire des efforts en me lisant.
  Que vous ne connaissiez rien à l'hermétisme trismégique, soit. Vous êtes des béotiens et on le sait, ça ne nous empêche pas d'être bienveillants.
 Mais que vous ne puissiez pas reconnaître dès le premier battement de cil un vers du seul écrivain français du siècle dernier, Michel Audiard, c'est désolant. 

​


			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> *  Vous êtes tous une Bande de NAins... *


  Et tu comptes postuler pour le rôle de Blanche-neige ? :rateau:





    A part ça, ça va, ton bégayement de majuscule ?


----------



## Spyro (7 Janvier 2005)

_Oh moins fort là, y en a qui viennent de se lever ! :sleep: :sleep:
 C'est vrai quoi c'est d'un bruyant ces révolutions, aucun respect pour les voisins !_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Je suis contre Amok par principe, parce qu'il aime ça mais aussi parce qu'il le veau bien. LA VACHE ! . Mais bon... une rébellion supportée par des nioubes qui lèvent même pas le doigt avant d'oser demander s'ils ont le droit d'écrire plus de 3 lettres.... rien ne va plus ! Foutez le bordel sinon, j'retourne faire ma sieste !
> 
> Sans blaaaaaague. Meeeeeeeeeeeeerde.


  Ah non ah non ah non je suis pas d'accord, y'à pas que des nioubs, y'à des diablotines (enfin une  ), et crois moi le trident je lève haut (oui bon d'accord pas tant que ça, je fais c'que j'peux ! :rose: )  et c'est pas pour demander l'uatorisation de prendre la parole ! 

 Par contre avant de commencer cette révolution (parce qu'elle a pas commencé hein ?) ben j'ai un fusible à changer alors si vous permettez ...  )


----------



## gKatarn (7 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> golf a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ouais, vive le sport :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heu, au fait pour la mijesté est ses cardinalettes :



ce qui se conçoit bien s'énonce clairement


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, vive le sport :casse:


 Demain, on fait avec l'autre bras :sleep:


----------



## LeSqual (7 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je le prends aussi pour moi.  :love: Plus que jamais fidèle à Sa Majesté, à son doux pelage et à sa truffe humide et odorante. :love:



Ce que je préfère... c'est quand Il (avec la Majuscule) nous récompense de grands coups de langue (qu'Il a d'ailleurs si chaude et si tendre...)   

Vive SML'A!!!!


----------



## macelene (7 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas parce que j'ai longtemps revé d'être vétérinaire qu'il faut éviter de faire des efforts en me lisant.
> Que vous ne connaissiez rien à l'hermétisme trismégique, soit. Vous êtes des béotiens et on le sait, ça ne nous empêche pas d'être bienveillants.
> Mais que vous ne puissiez pas reconnaître dès le premier battement de cil un vers du seul écrivain français du siècle dernier, Michel Audiard, c'est désolant.




Oui c'est ça... des béotiens... Et puis bienveillants...  ah bon...!!  

Oui bon ça va... je sais je sais... 





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et tu comptes postuler pour le rôle de Blanche-neige ? :rateau:



OUI OUI        mais dans celui de    *Blanche-neige et les 7 MAins.*   :rateau:







			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, ça va, ton bégayement de majuscule ?


 Et puis mon bégayement de MAjuscules j'aime ça...


----------



## Amok (7 Janvier 2005)

Je ne sais pas ce que tu en penses (quoique j'ai bien une petite idée !) mon cher Rezba, mais cette pseudo révolution me semble bien pitoyable. On a déja vu mieux. Il faut dire que les meneurs n'étaient pas une bande de nioubs a la petite semaine, épaulés par deux ou trois femelles hystériques dont certaines n'hésitent pas à parler de "principe" dès qu'il s'agit d'attraper un manche qu'elle pensent etre le bon, comptant probablement sur le pardon au moment de la rédition annoncée de ces pauvres ères.

On voit bien là l'absence de culture forumesque évidente de ceux qui se targuent d'offrir des jours meilleurs : l'histoire leur est inconnue. Ils ne tirent pas les leçons des évenements passés et imaginent, du haut de leurs maigres cous frippés de pleurodires mettre à bas ceux qui leur ont offert (mais pour combien de temps encore ?) la possibilité de s'exprimer sans aucune censure. Car que d'horreurs impunies postées dans des forums pervers tels que Linux ou OSX ?

Quand je pense à ceux qui ont sacrifié une partie de leur anatomie, tel Zebig dans l'héroïque bataille de Stylandie, quand je me remémore les actes de bravoure, le sang, les larmes, le peuple libéré chantant la stylandaise je ne suis pas prêt d'oublier la perfidie en cours et la force du chatiment sera inversement proportionnelle à la bassesse des attaques que nous pouvons subir actuellement.

Les femmes se rangent du côté du Molgow sous pretexte qu'il possède un prépuce neuf ? N'ayez crainte ! Demain d'autres -et de qualités bien supérieures- seront à nos côtés ! Nombreux MP de professionnelles m'assurent de leur soutien (et quel soutien) se proposant de délasser, au propre comme au salace, ceux qui rejoignent nos rangs. Et que les pasionarias du coquillard ne viennent pas implorer notre clémence en se tortillant à nos bottes comme des vers coupés : elles peuvent se gratter l'os.

Laissons le Molgow dans ses sables émouvants de fougue adolescente promettre l'élévation au fur et à mesure de son enfoncement. Une pichenette et la carapace grillera au soleil. Il sera alors bien temps de faire défiler sous les rires moqueurs des enfants les traitres en route pour le ban.


----------



## LeSqual (7 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Laissons le Molgow dans ses sables émouvants de fougue adolescente promettre l'élévation au fur et à mesure de son enfoncement. Une pichenette et la carapace grillera au soleil. Il sera alors bien temps de faire défiler sous les rires moqueurs des enfants les traitres en route pour le ban.



Longue Vie A Sa Majesté L'Amok​


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2005)

ça avait l'air bien ce thread, dommage j'ai rien compris, et ça a l'air d'être la fin là...

mais j'aurais du m'y interesser plus tôt.


----------



## macelene (7 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Hehooo !! faut pas tout mélanger non plus !!  royal crâne (ouh qu'il est bôôôôôô).
> 
> une rébellion supportée par des nioubes qui lèvent même pas le doigt avant d'oser demander s'ils ont le droit d'écrire plus de 3 lettres.... rien ne va plus !
> Sans blaaaaaague. Meeeeeeeeeeeeerde.




et je ne lève pas le doigt Môa....    


:love:   

* Bon anniversaire BAckCAt *


:love:   :love:   :love:​


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> OUI OUI        mais dans celui de    *Blanche-neige et les 7 MAins.*   :rateau:



c'est toi qui a ma cassette ?  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heu, au fait pour la mijesté est ses cardinalettes :



Ho là !    c'est quoi ce tuto en image ?    c'est pas macbidouille ici


----------



## sonic snake (7 Janvier 2005)

Etrange cette soit-disante révolution....


----------



## Nephou (7 Janvier 2005)

*dernière minute*




_Selon des sources proches de la rébellion son initiateur -- molgow pour ceux qui auraient aublié -- se documenterait sur les arts et techniques de SaM._


----------



## macelene (7 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *dernière minute*
> 
> 
> 
> _Selon des sources proches de la rébellion son initiateur -- molgow pour ceux qui auraient aublié -- se documenterait sur les arts et techniques de SaM._





      no coments...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...Laissons le Molgow dans ses sables émouvants de fougue adolescente promettre l'élévation au fur et à mesure de son enfoncement. Une pichenette et la carapace grillera au soleil...



Comme disait le regretté Desproges :
«La jeunesse, toutes les jeunesses, sont le temps kafkaïen où la larve humiliée, couchée sur le dos, n'a pas plus de raison de ramener sa fraise que de chances de se remettre toute seule sur ses pattes.»


----------



## Amok (7 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Selon des sources proches de la rébellion son initiateur -- molgow pour ceux qui auraient aublié -- se documenterait sur les arts et techniques de SaM.



Visiblement il y a encore du boulot pour arriver à ca :


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2005)

Ô mon seigneur et Dieu, une photo de moi sur votre table, c'est trop d'honneur.

(n'oubliez pas de brancher la webcam, que je me régale de vos ébats. )


----------



## poildep (7 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais que vous ne puissiez pas reconnaître dès le premier battement de cil un vers du seul écrivain français du siècle dernier, Michel Audiard, c'est désolant.


C'était pas dans le Retour du Jedi ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Janvier 2005)

foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (n'oubliez pas de brancher la webcam, que je me régale de vos ébats. )


Plus tard donc...




Un peu plus tard...





   ...


----------



## poildep (7 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes se rangent du côté du Molgow sous pretexte qu'il possède un prépuce neuf ?


Pas du tout : c'est parce qu'elles pensent que je suis dans son camp.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2005)

Sympa la dernière image d'Amok, il y a régulièrement des trucs qui se rajoutent.


----------



## poildep (7 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sympa la dernière image d'Amok, il y a régulièrement des trucs qui se rajoutent.


 arf, en effet ! Il expérimente l'image animée manuellement sur forum.


----------



## Silvia (7 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes se rangent du côté du Molgow sous pretexte qu'il possède un prépuce neuf ? N'ayez crainte ! Demain d'autres -et de qualités bien supérieures- seront à nos côtés !



Je me suis bien entendu "derrière-vous" Monseigneur Amok.    :love:  :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Janvier 2005)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis bien entendu "derrière-vous" Monseigneur Amok.    :love:  :love:



 :love:  :rose: 

(chuuuuut !  )


----------



## poildep (7 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement il y a encore du boulot pour arriver à ca :


Sa Majesté se met à la peinture ! :affraid: Mon rôle de Peintre Officiel de la Cour  touche à sa fin !


----------



## WebOliver (7 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sympa la dernière image d'Amok, il y a régulièrement des trucs qui se rajoutent.



_Cher Paul,

Je crois que la délivrance est proche, la petite révolution dans un verre d'eau déclenchée par quelques vils nioubies et jouvencelles n'a eu aucun effet sur nos personnes estimables, si ce n'est d'effrayer ses propres initiateurs qui sont désormais réduits au silence. Vive Sa Majesté, vive l'Amok. 

PS: Rappelez vous cher Paul lorsque séjourniez dans les profondeurs froides et humides de la géôle Amokienne. Nous avons trouvé la raison. Des seigneurs en devenir nous sommes.  _ 



Amok...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Cher Paul,
> 
> Je crois que la délivrance est proche, la petite révolution dans un verre d'eau déclenchée par quelques vils nioubies et jouvencelles n'a eu aucun effet sur nos personnes estimables, si ce n'est d'effrayer ses propres initiateurs qui sont désormais réduits au silence. Vive Sa Majesté, vive l'Amok.
> 
> ...




Cher Webo, vous oubliez le chevalier d'Éon qui batailla au péril de son pelage :hein:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _PS: Rappelez vous cher Paul lorsque séjourniez dans les profondeurs froides et humides de la géôle Amokienne. Nous avons trouvé la raison. Des seigneurs en devenir nous sommes.  _
> 
> 
> 
> Amok...



Je m'en souviens comme si c'était hier. 
Pour ceux qui ne s'en rappele pas, quelques images boulversantes ici.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2005)

et si on passait à UBBthreads ?


----------



## Amok (7 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Sa Majesté se met à la peinture ! :affraid: Mon rôle de Peintre Officiel de la Cour  touche à sa fin !



Dans votre cas Monsieur Poildep, sous réserves que vous rentriez dans le droit chemin je peux être indulgent, mon nouveau peintre officiel ne me donnant pas vraiment satisfaction (même si il y a un style).




(Mais que cela reste entre nous, il est très fier de cette oeuvre)


"Amok 1er "le bannisseur" et son destrier". Peinture à l'eau sur carton (400 X 300 cm). Musée Stylandais d'art populaire.


----------



## LeSqual (7 Janvier 2005)

Si on a gagné..... on peut faire pêter la Bière alors?!?!      :casse:  :sick:  :bebe:  :king:


----------



## Nephou (7 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> on peut faire pêter la Bière alors?!?!



 pour enterrer molgow ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> pour enterrer molgow ?



Pour le mettre en bière non?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en souviens comme si c'était hier.
> Pour ceux qui ne s'en rappele pas, quelques images boulversantes ici.



le "vive gribouille" témoigne sans équivoque de la rudesse du traitement infligé et de ses conséquences totalement inhumaines (heu.. lobotomiser, ça prend bien un seul m ??)...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dans votre cas Monsieur Poildep, sous réserves que vous rentriez dans le droit chemin je peux être indulgent, mon nouveau peintre officiel ne me donnant pas vraiment satisfaction (même si il y a un style).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un faux : il n'y a aucun attribut sexuel représenté...


----------



## mado (7 Janvier 2005)

Y'en a marre du c'était mieux avant (je vous laisse remplacer les noms propres)!!
 

  La gérontocratie mène toujours à l'immobilisme, même maquillée de l'expérience irremplaçable. 



  (PS : Lorna, ils en sont à la bière. T'as pensé à prendre du Champagne ?)


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Janvier 2005)

Toujours pas fini ces querelles de pouvoir, ces petites revolutions de palais?
 Une révolution qui n'est pas le fait du peuple ne me dit rien qui vaille.:mouais:
 Que vont y gagner les nioubies?

 prevenez moi si la direction tombe.


----------



## loudjena (7 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes se rangent du côté du Molgow sous pretexte qu'il possède un prépuce neuf ?



Ha bon ? Il a ça Elle ? Mais ça sert à quoi ce truc qui fini en uce ?   :mouais:


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Ha bon ? Il a ça Elle ? Mais ça sert à quoi ce truc qui fini en uce ?   :mouais:



il semble que Amok te délaisse on dirait


----------



## loudjena (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il semble que Amok te délaisse on dirait



MDR


----------



## LeSqual (7 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour le mettre en bière non?



tout juste Auguste!!!   

et madonna qui croit que c'est pour la boire....  :mouais:   

Nous on à les grands Bordeaux de Sa Majesté.....  :king:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il semble que Amok te délaisse on dirait


Vlan !    :love:


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2005)

il est passé où Naas ? (pas connecté depuis le 14-12-04 ...) pas concerné par la populace qui gronde ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Janvier 2005)

Chouette bientôt le week-end :love:
on va pouvoir festoyer :rose:


----------



## Amok (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il semble que Amok te délaisse on dirait



Si quelqu'un croise mackie (il a disparu), dites lui de passer me voir : j'ai un cadeau pour lui ! 


PS : Mackie, je t'ai déjà dit que ce truc ne servait à rien


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> MDR



c'est décidé, en cas de divorce c'est toi qui me garde :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si quelqu'un croise mackie (il a disparu), dites lui de passer me voir : j'ai un cadeau pour lui !



je suis bientôt a avignon 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> PS : Mackie, je t'ai déjà dit que ce truc ne servait à rien



j'ai trouvé le mode d'emploi


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est décidé, en cas de divorce c'est toi qui me garde :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>




Oui, hein ?   

Une forme olympique le Mackie !


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis bientôt a avignon
> 
> 
> 
> j'ai trouvé le mode d'emploi



Autant en prendre un vrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tiens je vais réviser un peu moi...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2005)

de dieu le braquemart que j'me paye


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Autant en prendre un vrai





le mieux est illustré par plein de photos de détailler


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le mieux est illustré par plein de photos de détailler


t'as vraiment besoin d'avoir un nom sur toutes les pièces détachées, langue agile ?


----------



## mado (7 Janvier 2005)

Ça y'est nous en sommes déjà à _Faites l'amour pas la guerre_ ?
 :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> de dieu le braquemart que j'me paye



Autant d'afflux sanguin dépensé pour rien


----------



## loudjena (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est décidé, en cas de divorce c'est toi qui me garde :love:



Sûr, sûr ? Pas de regrets ? Même pas une garde alternée ? Tu as bien réfléchis en ton âme et conscience ? Pesé le pour et le contre ?
Bon alors c'est d'accord   :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as vraiment besoin d'avoir un nom sur toutes les pièces détachées, langue agile ?



c'est toujours bien de ce remettre a niveau


----------



## Amok (7 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Sûr, sûr ? Pas de regrets ? Même pas une garde alternée ? Tu as bien réfléchis en ton âme et conscience ? Pesé le pour et le contre ?
> Bon alors c'est d'accord   :love:



Je réserve la première portée !


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors c'est d'accord   :love:



YESSSS !!!!!  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est toujours bien de ce remettre a niveau



Tient si tu veux vraiment te mettre à niveau, voir même monter ton édifice de quelque étages, je te conseille celui là


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je réserve la première portée !



pas touche


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tient si tu veux vraiment te mettre à niveau, voir même monter ton édifice de quelque étages, je te conseille celui là



tu me l'envoie ?


----------



## loudjena (7 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je réserve la première portée !



Pas question, je vais le couver comme une mama italienne, une louve, la première qui le touche pour se reproduire avec risque le pire !!!


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Pas question, je vais le couver comme une mama italienne, une louve, la première qui le touche pour se reproduire avec risque le pire !!!



ça sous entend que tu veux me garder pour toi ? :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le mieux est illustré par plein de photos de détailler



Voilà c'est malin : il est tout enervé maintenant.


----------



## Nexka (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu me l'envoie ?



Bah si je viens le 20, je te l'aménes...


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà c'est malin : il est tout enervé maintenant.



je suis dans mon état normal :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah si je viens le 20, je te l'aménes...



j'y serai  :love:


----------



## loudjena (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça sous entend que tu veux me garder pour toi ? :love:



Oui, oui en toute chasteté je veillerais sur toi, à ton éducation, et surtout, surtout à ce qu'aucune femelle en rut ne t'approche pour te pervertire et t'écarter du droit chemin, celui que t'a tracé ton père spirituel de toujours, le bien nomé Son Altesse Sérénissime Amok.

Vien vite, je t'attends, avec moi tu seras en sécurité.

Ta maman dévouée qui t'embrasse sur le front.


----------



## Amok (7 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah si je viens le 20, je te l'aménes...



Tu veux le tuer ?! :affraid:


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Ta maman dévouée qui t'embrasse sur le front.



sur le front, c'était pas là la dernière fois :love:


----------



## Nexka (7 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux le tuer ?! :affraid:



Non mais j'ai déjà prété le bouquin à mes petites internes...  Alors si il veut être à la hauteur...  :hein:


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux le tuer ?! :affraid:



il m'en faut plus  rappel toi l'histoire chez les bonnes soeurs :love:


----------



## loudjena (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sur le front, c'était pas là la dernière fois :love:



Ha oui tu as raison, c'était sur ta tête après t'avoir enfoncé ton bonnet sur les oreilles pour que tu ne prennes pas froid.


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Non mais j'ai déjà prété le bouquin à mes petites internes...  Alors si il veut être à la hauteur...  :hein:



je suis preneur du live  avec une petite internes aussi :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Ha oui tu as raison, c'était sur ta tête après t'avoir enfoncé ton bonnet sur les oreilles pour que tu ne prennes pas froid.



je parle de cette autre fois sous la douche


----------



## Nexka (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je parle de cette autre fois sous la douche



sous la bouche???    :hein:

Sur le menton quoi...


----------



## loudjena (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je parle de cette autre fois sous la douche



Je file chercher ton père à l'aéroport, sois bien sage, ton gouter est sur la table de la cuisine, ne met pas du Nutella partout (pas comme leSqual, merci) et on tirera ça au clair avec ton père, tu fera moins le malin !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Je file chercher ton père à l'aéroport, sois bien sage, ton gouter est sur la table de la cuisine, ne met pas du Nutella partout (pas comme leSqual, merci) et on tirera ça au clair avec ton père, tu fera moins le malin !!!



Oula, sèvère   Pauvre Mackie


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sur le front, c'était pas là la dernière fois :love:



faut bien commencer quelque part


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Je file chercher ton père à l'aéroport, sois bien sage, ton gouter est sur la table de la cuisine, ne met pas du Nutella partout (pas comme leSqual, merci) et on tirera ça au clair avec ton père, tu fera moins le malin !!!



tu n'avais pas dit non pour la suite  a quelle étreinte sous la douche :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> faut bien commencer quelque part



puis on descend tout doucement pour ce rapprocher des lèvres  de sa partenaire :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu n'avais pas dit non pour la suite  a quelle étreinte sous la douche :love:



Et c'est pile à ce moment là que le père noel est arrivé par la cheminé ?!


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> puis on descend tout doucement pour ce rapprocher des lèvres  de sa partenaire :love:



lesquelles?


----------



## Nexka (7 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> lesquelles?



Rhhhaaalalalal  :hein:   

Je la voyais venir gros comme une maison celle là


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est pile à ce moment là que le père noel est arrivé par la cheminé ?!



non, lui il était dans le piège a loup


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> lesquelles?



celles de sa bouche bien sur :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhhhaaalalalal  :hein:
> 
> Je la voyais venir gros comme une maison celle là



il manque de romantisme


----------



## Amok (7 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> lesquelles?



Vu que le loustic s'entraîne sur une demi pastèque passée au micro-ondes, tu vas l'embrouiller là. Laisse le faire son truc tranquille. Je l'entends crier d'ici : dans 5 mns il dort et on aura la paix !


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je l'entends crier d'ici : dans 5 mns il dort et on aura la paix !



non c'est loudjena que tu entend la  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il manque de romantisme



Moi pas romantique?  

Excuse moi, mais ça peut aussi etre très romantique sur ces lèvres là...   :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vu que le loustic s'entraîne sur une demi pastèque passée au micro-ondes, tu vas l'embrouiller là. Laisse le faire son truc tranquille. Je l'entends crier d'ici : dans 5 mns il dort et on aura la paix !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2005)

ptain le mot couver j'ai bien lu couver, le braquemart !


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

binche moins quoi SM ?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2005)

Bon alors, qu'est ce que c'est que ce bordel ???


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Janvier 2005)

Quel bordel ? :sleep:


----------



## Spyro (7 Janvier 2005)

Bon si personne relance "là maintenant" c'est moi qui le fais (ce sera ma révolution à moi).


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors, qu'est ce que c'est que ce bordel ???



le bordel royal n'est pas encore ouvert, il nous manque une mère maquerelle


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon si personne relance "là maintenant" c'est moi qui le fais (ce sera ma révolution à moi).



bravoooooooo     

si on doit attendre le cardinal rosacée 
on est pas pret  a poster


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Janvier 2005)

C'était bon ?


----------



## Pitchoune (7 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon si personne relance "là maintenant" c'est moi qui le fais (ce sera ma révolution à moi).



Mon bien cher Spyro,

J'ai pris note de ta désolation. Cependant, je te prie de bien vouloir éviter de flooder dans le post dédier à la défense de Sa Majesté L'Amok...  

En te remerciant de prendre note de ceci, je te transmets, Monsieur Spyro, mon soutien dans cette épreuve difficile que tu vit.

Pitchoune


----------



## sonic snake (7 Janvier 2005)

Ca devient n'importe quoi cette révolution et, en plus, cela dérive dans tout les sens.....
 Il nous faut quelqu'un pour nous remettre dans le droit chemin


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2005)

Mais qui donc en sera capable ??!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2005)

Zavez qu'à tomber le futal, tous !!

Se sera déjà ça...

Moi j'suis en place !!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bravoooooooo
> 
> si on doit attendre le cardinal rosacée
> on est pas pret  a poster



Surtout que ce n'est pas le créateur de ce thread


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Zavez qu'à tomber le futal, tous !!
> 
> Se sera déjà ça...
> 
> Moi j'suis en place !!



Ya pas plus serviable que SonnyBoy, c'est bien connu


----------



## Spyro (7 Janvier 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Mon bien cher Spyro,
> 
> J'ai pris note de ta désolation. Cependant, je te prie de bien vouloir éviter de flooder dans le post dédier à la défense de Sa Majesté L'Amok...
> 
> ...


Ah zut tu as remarqué ?
Pourtant j'avais tout fait pour le faire passer pour un message en rapport avec la révolution


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ya pas plus serviable que SonnyBoy, c'est bien connu



Exact !


----------



## sonic snake (7 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah zut tu as remarqué ?
> Pourtant j'avais tout fait pour le faire passer pour un message en rapport avec la révolution


 En plus, l'ursupation d'identité peu couter très cher :rateau:
 Mais ca ne risque pas d'arriver tant que molgow ne sortira pas ca tête de sa carapace


----------



## Cillian (7 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que ce n'est pas le créateur de ce thread



Tu veux dire que je soutient une ombre ?

AH! NON !   

Les causes perdues OUI, il suffit de bien chercher, on finit toujours par les retrouver. 

Les ombres NON, ça prend la fuite dès les extinctions de feux.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

Bon... ben c'est quand même un ptit peu une révolution de baltringues. Aucun suivi, rien. en bref, on m'a dérangé pour rien. En attendant, si vous aviez voulu conforter la place de Celui que vous affirmez combattre, vous n'auriez pas pu mieux faire 

Bon. Vu qu'il n'y a pas grand'chose d'autre à faire qu'à lire des tirades nioubiques et regarder des futals ne pas tomber (bordel !!!!!), j'vais retourner fouetter mes ouailles, ça va me mettre en appétit 

Cher Collègue et néanmoins Sire, manifestement, et en dépit des premières apparences, il semblerait que votre trône vous colle au cul  A moins que ce soit l'inverse ? :mouais:

PS : ah oui, au fait ! J'exècre les nioubes mais vous Mesdames, vous ne fûtes (tombez le !!!!) aucunement concernées par mes invectives  Comment pourrais-je ? A bientôt tous et merci pour vos messages d'aujourd'hui. Le cap a été moins dur à passer


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vu que le loustic s'entraîne sur une demi pastèque...


De quoi ? De quoi ?

Des preuves ! On veut des preuves !

Espèce de quart de pastok toi-même !

Non mais sans blague !!!


----------



## sonic snake (7 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon... ben c'est quand même un ptit peu une révolution de baltringues. Aucun suivi, rien. en bref, on m'a dérangé pour rien. En attendant, si vous aviez voulu conforter la place de Celui que vous affirmez combattre, vous n'auriez pas pu mieux faire
> 
> Bon. Vu qu'il n'y a pas grand'chose d'autre à faire qu'à lire des tirades nioubiques et regarder des futals ne pas tomber (bordel !!!!!), j'vais retourner fouetter mes ouailles, ça va me mettre en appétit
> 
> ...


 Sympa pour les nioubes!!!!!!:mouais:
 Mais sache que dans tout Occupation, il y a Résistance.....mais elle attendra cette fois-ci :hein: (normal, c'est le week-end)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

Moi la seule résistance que je connais aux nioubes, c'est celle qui retarde la séparation des membres lors des écartèlements publics qu'organise Amok


----------



## loudjena (7 Janvier 2005)

Faites une pause, allez voir Arte, c'est le manga qui a inspiré les flims Matrix


----------



## sonic snake (7 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi la seule résistance que je connais aux nioubes, c'est celle qui retarde la séparation des membres lors des écartèlements publics qu'organise Amok


  Mouais....bon....il est tant pour moi d'aller courir vite fait ailleur .....je rigole, je rigole.
  VIVE "La Résistance contre Amok"


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2005)

D'un côté :

Gargouille molle gogo.

De l'autre :

L'Amok haut qu'a disent les admiratrices.


----------



## loudjena (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu n'avais pas dit non pour la suite  a quelle étreinte sous la douche :love:



Stupéfiant, Supermoquette ne doit pas y être pour rien, il en fait des progrès en orthographe   ça me laisse toute chose


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Stupéfiant, Supermoquette ne doit pas y être pour rien, il en fait des progrès en orthographe   ça me laisse toute chose


C'est ça la vraie véritable révolution !

Chapeau bas !


----------



## macelene (7 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Stupéfiant, Supermoquette ne doit pas y être pour rien, il en fait des progrès en orthographe   ça me laisse toute chose



En fait il a peur de l'interro de Lou Samedi soir...   

   alors il s'applique


----------



## loudjena (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non c'est loudjena que tu entend la  :love:



Range ta chambre !!! Ça fait 10 fois que je te le répète !!!

Et c'est pas la peine d'enlever la photo ! 

C'est juste ça que vous avez entendu !


----------



## Spyro (7 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Faites une pause, allez voir Arte, c'est le manga qui a inspiré les flims Matrix


MOUARF  

Les inspirations de Matrix sont à n'en pas douter très nombreuses _et franchement parler de GITS en l'appelant "le manga qui a inspiré les flims Matrix" ça me fait mal au c..  :casse: _


----------



## loustic (7 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> MOUARF
> 
> Les inspirations de Matrix sont à n'en pas douter très nombreuses _et franchement parler de GITS en l'appelant "le manga qui a inspiré les flims Matrix" ça me fait mal au c..  :casse: _


De plus Satrix m'attriste et me crispe;  :affraid:


----------



## loudjena (8 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> MOUARF
> Les inspirations de Matrix sont à n'en pas douter très nombreuses



Évidemment, personne ne dis le contraire.



> _et franchement parler de GITS en l'appelant "le manga qui a inspiré les flims Matrix" ça me fait mal au c..  :casse: _



Si tu es un grand spécialiste du sujet, fais nous donc profiter de ta culture  Moi je suis newb alors... c'est un début


----------



## poildep (8 Janvier 2005)

Dites donc, c'est pas bientôt fini de troller ce beau sujet avec vos histoires de mangas ?


----------



## loustic (8 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, c'est pas bientôt fini de troller ce beau sujet avec vos histoires de mangas ?


Que veux-tu, les mangas les rendent gagas.


----------



## sonic snake (8 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Faites une pause, allez voir Arte, c'est le manga qui a inspiré les flims Matrix


  Punaise, j'ai loupé un manga  .... honte sur moi 
  Tant pis, je me rattraperais sur les rediff (si il y'en a bien sur )


----------



## molgow (8 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon... ben c'est quand même un ptit peu une révolution de baltringues. Aucun suivi, rien. en bref, on m'a dérangé pour rien.


 Ahhh ces gamerz... il faut toujours que ça aille vite avec eux ! :sleep:


 Comme dit précédemment, la proie est rapide et furtive. Difficile de l'approcher. Il flaire l'embrouille à des kilomètres. Il nous faut donc un stratagème afin de pouvoir l'approcher et avec un peu de chance, le capturer. Bien qu'en apparence infaillible, nous avons malgré tout pu identifier un de ses points faibles. Regardez cette image, vous comprendrez...





​


----------



## molgow (8 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, c'est pas bientôt fini de troller ce beau sujet avec vos histoires de mangas ?


 Pour rappel : il est possible de cliquer sur le petit bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 présent en dessous du pseudo de loudjena afin de signaler toute dérive inappropriée du sujet aux modérateurs...


----------



## sonic snake (8 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, c'est pas bientôt fini de troller ce beau sujet avec vos histoires de mangas ?


  Faut bien combler les blancs parfois, les protagonistes du threads sont aussi silencieux que des tombes ce soir!!!!!

  Note : oupssss, molgow est de retour, vite une modif


----------



## loudjena (8 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc, c'est pas bientôt fini de troller ce beau sujet avec vos histoires de mangas ?



Mais si mais si, mais apparement la nuit ça mollit cette révolution, donc un peu de divertissement


----------



## loudjena (8 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pour rappel : il est possible de cliquer sur le petit bouton
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'es rien qu'une grosse cafteuse


----------



## macelene (8 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Mais si mais si, mais apparement la nuit ça mollit cette révolution, donc un peu de divertissement



tu as tout àa fait raison Loujena... c'était l'intermède comique destiné à détendre l'atmosphère     



Encore, encore, encore


----------



## loudjena (8 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh ces gamerz... il faut toujours que ça aille vite avec eux ! :sleep:
> 
> 
> Comme dit précédemment, la proie est rapide et furtive. Difficile de l'approcher. Il flaire l'embrouille à des kilomètres. Il nous faut donc un stratagème afin de pouvoir l'approcher et avec un peu de chance, le capturer. Bien qu'en apparence infaillible, nous avons malgré tout pu identifier un de ses points faibles. Regardez cette image, vous comprendrez...
> ...



Alors là si vous arrivez à le berner avec ce genre d'appat...  :mouais:


----------



## poildep (8 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> ​


     :love:


----------



## Spyro (8 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

>


C'est rezba en rose/violet ?


----------



## poildep (8 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Mais si mais si, mais apparement la nuit ça mollit cette révolution, donc un peu de divertissement


J'ai pas Arte.


----------



## mado (8 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est rezba en rose/violet ?


 Encore un agent double, voire triple alors !


----------



## Amok (8 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es un grand spécialiste du sujet, fais nous donc profiter de ta culture  Moi je suis newb alors... c'est un début



Euh ? J'ai le droit de réviser ma position sur les nioubs ?  ? (si on me passe l'expression hein ? En tout bien tout honneur quoi )


----------



## LeSqual (8 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



Je vois que SML'A s'est emparé cette nuit d'un allier de taille et de force.... notre cher petit dragon violet....    (mais comment va-t-il atterire sans sabots...???)


----------



## loudjena (8 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas Arte.



Tu as raison, Arte + MacGé, ça ferait trop


----------



## gKatarn (8 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh ces gamerz... il faut toujours que ça aille vite avec eux ! :sleep:



Ben vi, au fond, c'est assez rustre et pastrès finaud  un gamer


----------



## Silvia (8 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi, au fond, c'est assez rustre et pastrès finaud  un gamer



Même ceux qui jouent à Holiday Express ?


----------



## gKatarn (8 Janvier 2005)

Beuarrrrrhhhh, c'est pas un jeu pour gamer çà  

Un gamer, çà veut de l'action, de l'hémoglobine, euh voilà quoi


----------



## Grug (8 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Beuarrrrrhhhh, c'est pas un jeu pour gamer çà
> 
> Un gamer, çà veut de l'action, de l'hémoglobine, euh voilà quoi


 pis quand ça a fini, on le range dans sa boite.
c'est simple quoi


----------



## molgow (8 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Bilbo (8 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

>


Ça sent la reddition.



À+


----------



## sonic snake (8 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent la reddition.
> 
> 
> 
> À+


  Mais non, mais non, c'est juste un compliment sur le fake d'Amok.....


----------



## golf (8 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent la reddition.


Tu rêves Herbert


----------



## Amok (8 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Spyro (8 Janvier 2005)

Ça fait vraiment pas sérieux un "dossier sans titre" sur le bureau


----------



## sonic snake (8 Janvier 2005)

a mon avis, c'est plutot du genre ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..... ok , je sort


----------



## Foguenne (8 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



Excellent.


----------



## golf (9 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait vraiment pas sérieux un "dossier sans titre" sur le bureau


Mais la mijesté est une dilettante


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Janvier 2005)

sonic snake a dit:
			
		

> ..... ok , je sort



Moi je reste


----------



## sonic snake (9 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moi je reste


 
  Vu le nombre de personne qui reste dans ce thread, tu risque bien d'être tout seul à l'interieur 
  P.S.: je vois .... tu as un sacré doigté


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Janvier 2005)

Ca me dérange pas


----------



## sonic snake (9 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca me dérange pas


 

  J'suis pas salaud, j'vé te tenir compagnie le temps que la révolution redémarre (  quoi que ....... )


----------



## Grug (9 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>


 La fuite à Varenne, dejà :affraid:

c'est plus une révolution, c'est une abdication


----------



## sonic snake (9 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> La fuite à Varenne, dejà :affraid:
> 
> c'est plus une révolution, c'est une abdication


 
 Si je me souviens de mes cours d'histoires(que c'est loin tout ca  ), on peut commencer à affuter la guillotine


----------



## loustic (9 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ...c'est plus une révolution, c'est une abdication


Une irrévolution.

Une sorte de révolution guimauviette.

Ils ont tous la trouille.

Quelle déception !

Vouloir prendre la Bastille pour faire le malin
et s'arrêter en chemin, pourquoi ? 
 :hein:    Pourquoi ?
Parce que la place a été désertée
par les marchands de frites et de merguez !

*Remboursez !   Remboursez !*


----------



## LeSqual (9 Janvier 2005)

Prout! 

:affraid:   :mouais:  :rose: 

Veuillez excuser mon cheval...

mais suivre L'Amok en vadrouille lui a donner des gaz....

SML'A daigne-t-elle nous dire ou elle est pour que l'on puisse l'y rejoindre (la servir) et participer à la festoyerie?!?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Janvier 2005)

l'est nase ce tshirt jaune


----------



## loustic (9 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> l'est nase ce tshirt jaune


Tout est nase de chez nase !

Y compris les visiteurs de ce tradada.


----------



## rezba (9 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh ces gamerz... il faut toujours que ça aille vite avec eux ! :sleep:
> 
> 
> Comme dit précédemment, la proie est rapide et furtive. Difficile de l'approcher. Il flaire l'embrouille à des kilomètres. Il nous faut donc un stratagème afin de pouvoir l'approcher et avec un peu de chance, le capturer. Bien qu'en apparence infaillible, nous avons malgré tout pu identifier un de ses points faibles. Regardez cette image, vous comprendrez...


 

 J'allais m'endormir, et soudain, un post m'a réveillé. Il était temps de rire un peu ! 
 "Point faible" ! Quelle nioubie, cette tortue !  

 Il n'y a pas de moment oû le loup dominant est plus concentré que lorsqu'il chasse. Et c'est à ce moment-là que tu espères tromper sa vigilance ? Serait-il donc avéré que l'on apprend pas à chasser, en Suisse ? Et, sans concertation, tu rallies à tes stratagèmes de cour de récréation l'élite de tes artilleuses ? Quelle drole de conception de la démocratie, pour un porteur d'avant-garde pleine de promesses ! 
 C'est tout ce que tu as à proposer à tes ouailles ? Il est plus que temps de leur proposer le pardon. Les pauvres sont attérées mais leur erreur fut courte. Qu'elles se rallient donc, et je serais le garant de leur sauf-conduit au royaume terrestre.
 Il est temps pour toi, petit suisse, de songer aux conditions de ta réddition. Ne te couvres plus de ridicule inutilement, ne poses pas de conditions éxubérantes, et la vie te sera accordée, aux confins des codes machines. 
 Je sais combien peut être difficile de découvrir enfin la vie, lorsque, comme toi, le Code fut l'univers, et le clavier l'instrument de tes réalités uniques.
 Emmerveillé par le souffle nouveau de cette "vie qui était ailleurs", tu t'es grisé. Tu t'es vu en héros, tel le powerbooker de _microserfs _quittant enfin les limbes du kernel.
 C'est une erreur de jeunesse. Elle ne sera pas inscrite dans ton karma. Essuie le fromage blanc que tu as sous le menton, et tu seras pardonné.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2005)

J'ai vomi, c'est trop triste...


----------



## Grug (9 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vomi, c'est trop triste...


 si vraiment ça te deprime trop, t'es pas obligé de le reconnaitre, tu peux le laisser à l'assitance publique.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vomi, c'est trop triste...



Tant que t'as pas la chiasse, c'est pas une gastro... :affraid:


----------



## Grug (9 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tant que t'as pas la chiasse, c'est pas une gastro... :affraid:


 c'est toujours comme ça une revolution, ça commence bien et rapidement c'est la merde


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2005)

et puis après c'est le retour à la normale. Ca sert à rien une révolution en fait...


----------



## macelene (9 Janvier 2005)

Aujourd'hui, dans les calanques dans le sud, 5b°Sa Majesté[/b] nous a suivi toute l'après midi... marquant son territoire sur tous les buissons... mettant sa truffe partout , tandis que son fiston...


----------



## sonic snake (10 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, dans les calanques dans le sud, 5b°Sa Majesté[/b] nous a suivi toute l'après midi... marquant son territoire sur tous les buissons... mettant sa truffe partout , tandis que son fiston...



Mais il est tout mimi  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2005)

sonic snake a dit:
			
		

> Mais il est tout mimi  :love:



L'est tout frétillant...


----------



## LeSqual (10 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



Pauvre Molgow.....  

Si on regarde la position de la queue..... Sa Majesté n'est pas prête à capituler....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

borborygme du forum...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

re - borborygme du forum...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

>



mais qui a bien pu tuer la femme de Sa Minesté


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Janvier 2005)

rezba recycleur devant l'Éternel a dit:
			
		

> proposer le pardon. Les pauvres sont attérées mais leur erreur fut courte. Qu'elles se rallient donc, et je serais le garant de leur sauf-conduit au royaume terrestre.



Rien ne se perd, tout se transforme ? Je reconnais bien là votre bon "coeur" de violet 





			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mais qui a bien pu tuer la femme de Sa Minesté



L'Amok a sorti ses défenses ? Tu es sûr ? :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2005)

cette révolution s'étiole quelque peu ; ça manque de coups bas et d'information. Ainsi, il se peut que, comme pour les princes d'antan, l'image de SaM. soit un peu "retravaillée"


*Amis voyez plutôt :siffle*




d'ailleurs les caisse de l'état n'ont pas l'air en forme : SaM. fait des extras on dirait​


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Janvier 2005)

Nephou Lephou a dit:
			
		

> cette révolution s'étiole quelque peu ; ça manque de coups bas et d'information. Ainsi, il se peut que, comme pour les princes d'antan, l'image de SaM. soit un peu "retravaillée"
> 
> 
> *Amis voyez plutôt :siffle*
> ...



L'Amok tondu, en collants, faisant des entrechats  et avec la langue qui pendouille   :rateau:  :mouais: C'est un fake  Vous n'aviez pas d'auto-fixants ? 

PS: signé l'ordre de la jarretelle


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne se perd, tout se transforme ? Je reconnais bien là votre bon *"coeur" de violet*



Non... le violet n'a pas de coeur :



> Le Violet commun, Microcosmus sabatieri ("figue de mer")
> 
> Ce violet est l'espèce comestible bien connue des amateurs de fruits de mer. Mis à part la collerette caractéristique de son siphon oral, le corps des Microscomus bénéficie d'un mimétisme très efficace ("microcosme" car leur tunique est couverte de nombreux organismes). Le siphon latéral ou cloacal est moins visible, mais porte également 8 stries roses et pourpres.
> 
> ...








     
ok, je sors...


----------



## mado (10 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> cette révolution s'étiole quelque peu ; ça manque de coups bas et d'information. Ainsi, il se peut que, comme pour les princes d'antan, l'image de SaM. soit un peu "retravaillée"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Cochez la réponse exacte    :
(de mon boulot je n'ai pas accès à ce lien !!)

*L'accès à cette page n'est pas autorisé*

_Des filtres détectent le caractère illicite des sites Internet consultés au vu des dispositions légales françaises et européennes : _

_





 Troubles à l&#8217;ordre public (provocation des crimes et délits divers, à la discrimination, à la haine ou à la violence en raison de la race, de l&#8217;ethnie, de la nation, etc,)_
_





 Pédopornographie _
_





 Protection de l&#8217;intérêt privé (atteintes aux droits d&#8217;auteur liées au téléchargement de certains logiciels ou oeuvres musicales) _


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2005)

Dorénavant je e l'appelle plus Rezba mais Vulva


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Cochez la réponse exacte    :
> (de mon boulot je n'ai pas accès à ce lien !!)
> 
> *L'accès à cette page n'est pas autorisé*
> ...







la violence de certaines scènes est tout bonnement  insupportable : "modérateurs !"


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2005)

Sinon: une publication illustrée intitulée _Amok du mythe à la réalité_ va sortir aux éditions de midi

Amok : du mythe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





à la réalité


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Janvier 2005)

Double post


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dorénavant je e l'appelle plus Rezba mais Vulva



T'es sur ?    :affraid: 



> ...Taille moyenne adulte: 15 à 20 cm...Tunique dure ou coriace, souvent épaisse, à consistance de cuir... Manteau opaque coloré. ... une gonade de chaque côté du corps...


   :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ...
> la violence de certaines scènes est tout bonnement  insupportable : "modérateurs !"


C'est vrai que ça fou les chtons !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske prêt à dégorger a dit:
			
		

> Non... le violet n'a pas de coeur :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais un siphon latéral et cloacal avec de stries pour éviter le dérapage d'où la fonction :rateau: Rien que ça !  

PS: c'était un secret pourtant :hosto:


----------



## macelene (10 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dorénavant je ne l'appelle plus Rezba mais Vulva



:mouais: :hein: :affraid:   t'as pas peur toi


----------



## golf (10 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Si on regarde la position de la queue..... Sa Majesté n'est pas prête à capituler....


Heu, y a gourance dans l'interprétation là  :rateau: 
Les oreilles démentent 

nb : pour ce qui est de la queue, la minesté l'a toujours en étendard mais rien à voir avec sa fonction trônesque  :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça fou les chtons !!



les "chtons", je ne sais pas, mais les jetons, oui!


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> nb : pour ce qui est de la queue, la minesté l'a toujours en étendard mais rien à voir avec sa fonction trônesque  :mouais:


Alors le modo non plus ne pourrit pas par la queue ?  (ou le contraire)
Curieux !


----------



## LeSqual (10 Janvier 2005)

:rose:


----------



## LeSqual (10 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heu, y a gourance dans l'interprétation là  :rateau:
> Les oreilles démentent
> 
> nb : pour ce qui est de la queue, la minesté l'a toujours en étendard mais rien à voir avec sa fonction trônesque  :mouais:



Va falloir acheter un cache oreilles à SML'A pour qu'il puisse fanfaronner tranquillement sans soulever des doutes plus que médisant!   Mais laissons sa queue tranquil pour le moment...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir acheter un cache oreilles à SML'A pour qu'il puisse fanfaronner tranquillement sans soulever des doutes plus que médisant!   Mais laissons sa queue tranquil pour le moment...


 Double post!


----------



## LeSqual (10 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Double post!



C'est toi le double-Post!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi le double-Post!!!


 C'est celui qui dit qu'y est, non mais 

Modos!!! 



:rose:


----------



## Luc G (10 Janvier 2005)

Pour en revenir aux violets, le terme "violet" a d'autres acceptions, comme le signale le TLF :

a) BOT. Violet (d'évêque, pourpre). Champignon au chapeau violet, du genre cortinaire. Le violet est un champignon délicat (COLETTE, Képi, 1943, p. 92). Violet de Rennes. ,,Variété de topinambour, de haut rendement à l'hectare`` (VAUGE 1980). Pour épargner à ce turbercule new look la désastreuse image de marque du topinambour de grand-papa, on a même pris soin de le rebaptiser: on parlera désormais du « violet de Rennes » (Le Nouvel Observateur, 21 janv. 1980, p. 48, col. 1).

Ceci dit, personnellement, ne tenant pas à traiter les violets ici présents de "topinambours ayant un gros rendement à l'hectare"     , je donnerais ma version personnelle, celle souvent parfois utilisée dans le midi profond : les violets, ce sont aussi les petits artichauts vendus en bouquet.

C'est-y pas joli, tous ces coeurs d'artichauts dans le bar.


----------



## macelene (10 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir aux violets, le terme "violet" a d'autres acceptions.
> 
> Ceci dit, personnellement, ne tenant pas à traiter les violets ici présents de "topinambours ayant un gros rendement à l'hectare"     ,
> 
> ...



Surtout en bouquets...


----------



## golf (10 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir acheter un cache oreilles à SML'A pour qu'il puisse fanfaronner tranquillement sans soulever des doutes plus que médisant


Heu...
Avec les oreilles, il peut pas soulever grand chose 



			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Mais laissons sa queue tranquil pour le moment...


Mais tu fais ce que tu veux et nous on critique ce qu'on veut et ce qu'on voit  :rateau: 



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est celui qui dit qu'y est, non mais


----------



## poildep (11 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> nb : pour ce qui est de la queue, la minesté l'a toujours en étendard mais rien à voir avec sa fonction trônesque  :mouais:


On sait tous que la fonction trônesque n'est pas toujours bandante.


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est celui qui dit qu'y est, non mais
> 
> Modos!!!
> 
> ...



Ya un fil qui s'appelle... "le bassin à enfants"...  On va s'y chamailler un moment?    :rateau:   (ici c la guerre...) faudrai pas trop la déranger....    :mouais:  :hein: bon... cvrai qu'y se passe pas grand chose et que l'on peut confondre l'endroit avec un terrain de jeux ... mais quand même....


----------



## Amok (11 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Sinon: une publication illustrée intitulée _Amok du mythe à la réalité_ va sortir aux éditions de midi
> 
> Amok : du mythe
> 
> à la réalité



*Note : bannir Nephou.*


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Janvier 2005)

C'est pas fini ici :sleep: ?


----------



## gKatarn (11 Janvier 2005)

Note : bannir Amok... 


























Ah merde, j'ai pas le droit


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *Note : bannir Nephou.*



Je savais que ça te plairait


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heu...
> Avec les oreilles, il peut pas soulever grand chose
> 
> 
> Mais tu fais ce que tu veux et nous on critique ce qu'on veut et ce qu'on voit  :rateau:


  je suis là, je suis là


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas fini ici :sleep: ?



C'est devenu un terrain de jeux pour enfants....   

tu fais un chateau de sable avec moi? Comme ça... le Molgow pourra aller jouer dedans...    :rateau:   :rose:


----------



## sonic snake (11 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas fini ici :sleep: ?



Je crois bien que cette révolution devient une vrai guerre de tranché, cela risque de durer pendant un bon bout de temps  
Vivement une attaque sanglante !!!!!


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Note : bannir Amok...


Banniramok   

Bachibouzouk


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2005)

Note : me bannir


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Bon j'y suis j'ai retrouvé le chemin !!! :hein:

    Déjà que c'est pas facile d'être une "révolutionnaire" à mi-temps, mais si en plus on m'enlève ma charette  comment voulez-vous que j'arrive à suivre cette révolution moi ? !!! 

    Le stop c'est plus c'que c'était, les diablotines font peur je crois  ... aucun automobiliste ne s'est arrêté !!!  j'ai dû forcer un manant à me prêter son carrosse (oui autant prendre mieux !) et là je dis merci mon trident ! :love:

A ce propos j'en profite pour passer une annonce  (aidez une pauvre révolutionnaire dans le besoin !  )
Echange charette de *collection*, très rare, modèle Wolf ... bleu marine, avec *véritables impacts de balles* garantis d'*origine basque (à 100% )*, ayant transporté quelques *célibrités* comme, *moi-même , Lo ... madonna* (tadaaaam ) et *Rezba* (oui oui ) : une charette certes, mais pas d'la merde© !!! 

   En contre-partie, un petit carosse familial serait le bienvenu ...  faire offre par mp, merci 


   Pour en revenir au sujet : 
 Bon moi je dis que Sa Minesté a intérêt de se méfier de certains de ses _fidèles_ serviteurs ... 
    oui oui ... y'à des agents en voie de devenir doubles ... 


    Ça a bien changé tiens, depuis votre bon vieux temps


----------



## golf (11 Janvier 2005)

Bon, il est passé où l'Iznomolgoud


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> y'à des agents en voie de devenir doubles ...


 ça c'est juste quand tu bois trop :mouais:

*Lorna, la seule diablotine pouvant à la fois abuser de l'Izarra et de Lo   *


----------



## sonic snake (11 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il est passé où l'Iznomolgoud



Il prépare un plein diabolique contre Amokalif


----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2005)

sonic snake a dit:
			
		

> Je crois bien que cette révolution devient une vrai guerre de tranché, cela risque de durer pendant un bon bout de temps
> Vivement une attaque sanglante !!!!!


 
Genre bataille d'Azincourt ?
Avec un meneur d'hommes siffle: ) à la Kenneth Branagh ? :love: 




			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir au sujet :
> Bon moi je dis que Sa Minesté a intérêt de se méfier de certains de ses _fidèles_ serviteurs ...
> oui oui ... y'à des agents en voie de devenir doubles ...
> 
> ...


 
Quoi ? tu partages pas toutes tes informations..  ...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna, ma pauvre, tu es cernée...   :affraid: Entre le Paul et l'Amok, certains en rêvent...  Et Rezba, pas loin, qui veille...


----------



## sonic snake (11 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Genre bataille d'Azincourt ?



Ben pas vraiment, elle n'a durée qu'une seule journée avec, au bas mot, plus de 10000 morts (surtout coté français  :mouais: ) 



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Avec un meneur d'hommes siffle: ) à la Kenneth Branagh ? :love:



Pourquoi pas après tout, tant qu'il nous le la fait pas à la Hamlet


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Iznomolgoud


Banniramok     

Bachibouzouk   

Molagowvre     

La bataille fait rage !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

... désespoir... vieillesse et demie...

Pire qu'en Suisse ! S'passe jamaaaiiiis rieeeeen iciiii....


----------



## sonic snake (11 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ... désespoir... vieillesse et demie...
> 
> Pire qu'en Suisse ! S'passe jamaaaiiiis rieeeeen iciiii....



Mais si, mais si!!! Le silence n'est que le préliminaire à la bataille


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ... désespoir... vieillesse et demie...
> 
> Pire qu'en Suisse ! S'passe jamaaaiiiis rieeeeen iciiii....



*Révolution de pacotilles...   *


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, ma pauvre, tu es cernée...   :affraid: Entre le Paul et l'Amok, certains en rêvent...  Et Rezba, pas loin, qui veille...



Et nous on se sert les coudes pour soutenir Sa Majesté!


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ... désespoir... vieillesse et demie...
> 
> Pire qu'en Suisse ! S'passe jamaaaiiiis rieeeeen iciiii....



 




j'avais cru entendre passer un train  :mouais: 



bon je vais à la sieste :sleep:


----------



## Amok (11 Janvier 2005)

[Reuters / 11.01.05 :: 13:34]
_* La révolution en déroute !*
Au terme d'une nuit de combats héroiques, la révolution semble avoir perdu toute chance de s'emparer du pouvoir. Le fourbe Molgow et son quarteron de femelles sont en fuite ! Amok 1er "le bannisseur", sur terre comme dans les airs maîtrise la situation et les quelques bastions encore aux mains des vils devraient tomber dans la journée.  

Image jointe : SAS l'Amok aux commandes de Air Amok Oane rentre à la base après un duel aérien._


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> [Reuters / 11.01.05 :: 13:34]
> _* La révolution en déroute !*
> Au terme d'une nuit de combats héroiques, la révolution semble avoir perdu toute chance de s'emparer du pouvoir. Le fourbe Molgow et son quarteron de femelles sont en fuite ! Amok 1er "le bannisseur", sur terre comme dans les airs maîtrise la situation et les quelques bastions encore aux mains des vils devraient tomber dans la journée.
> 
> Image jointe : SAS l'Amok aux commandes de Air Amok Oane rentre à la base après un duel aérien._




 À qui est donc cette queue qui pend lamentablement devant ton pupitre de commandes...?    et ya des hôtesses et des stewarts dans ton truc *Air Amok Oane volant...*?


----------



## Grug (11 Janvier 2005)

pas d'hotesses pour sa Minesté.


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pas d'hotesses pour sa Minesté.



Ben voyons...    :mouais:  :hein:  ça ne m'étonne qu'à moitié ce qui lui ai arrivé... 

   :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... ya des hôtesses et des stewarts dans ton truc *Air Amok Oane volant...*? ...



Oui, mais ils ne sont pas tous à la fête apparemment... !!   






Forcemment, aprés l'atterrissage, il faut nettoyer un peu... ils le savent pourtant qu'il est préférable de voyager l'estomac vide sur Air Amok... 






    :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> [Reuters / 11.01.05 :: 13:34]
> _* La révolution en déroute !*
> Au terme d'une nuit de combats héroiques, la révolution semble avoir perdu toute chance de s'emparer du pouvoir. Le fourbe Molgow et son quarteron de femelles sont en fuite ! Amok 1er "le bannisseur", sur terre comme dans les airs maîtrise la situation et les quelques bastions encore aux mains des vils devraient tomber dans la journée.
> 
> Image jointe : SAS l'Amok aux commandes de Air Amok Oane rentre à la base après un duel aérien._


même pas en rêve


----------



## sonic snake (11 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> [Reuters / 11.01.05 :: 13:34]
> _* La révolution en déroute !*
> Au terme d'une nuit de combats héroiques, la révolution semble avoir perdu toute chance de s'emparer du pouvoir. Le fourbe Molgow et son quarteron de femelles sont en fuite ! Amok 1er "le bannisseur", sur terre comme dans les airs maîtrise la situation et les quelques bastions encore aux mains des vils devraient tomber dans la journée.
> 
> Image jointe : SAS l'Amok aux commandes de Air Amok Oane rentre à la base après un duel aérien._



Ne jamais sous estimer l'adversaire, c'est un des premiers principe de la guerre!!!!!!!

Image jointe : Attaque de Molgow sur Air Amok Oane [11.01.05 || 14:35]


----------



## Amok (11 Janvier 2005)




----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Eh, dites voir les p'tits révolutionnaires...  faudrait déjà apprendre à orthographier juste le pseudo de votre pseudo-«chef» de meute...  




Vive Sa Majesté.  ... on ferme?   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oui oui ... y'à des agents en voie de devenir doubles ...



Tu veux des lunettes ? 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Image jointe : SAS l'Amok aux commandes de Air Amok Oane rentre à la base après un duel aérien.[/i]



L'Amok est spécialiste du rase motte et du piqué !  Il faut dire que les tortues volent bas en ce moment


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est juste quand tu bois trop
> 
> Lorna, la seule diablotine pouvant à la fois abuser de l'Izarra et de Lo


 

 une diablotine n'abuse de rien, sauf de l'eau ... 


			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? tu partages pas toutes tes informations.. ...


 
  J'ai les détails qui arrivent ...  ...

  Faut se méfier des papiers qui collent ...  c'est tout c'que j'peux dire ! 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, ma pauvre, tu es cernée... Entre le Paul et l'Amok, certains en rêvent... Et Rezba, pas loin, qui veille...


 
  :affraid: mon dieu ! :affraid:

  En tout cas celui-qui est juste au dessus doit avoir quelques marques et douleurs forts gênantes ... sa position n'est pas des plus agréables !

  Aaaaah il est beau votre Minestrone , le trône de monsieur est affûté ! :sick:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Faut se méfier des papiers qui collent ...  c'est tout c'que j'peux dire !



Non, non ça c'est un tue-mouche et pas un post-it


----------



## sonic snake (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eh, dites voir les p'tits révolutionnaires...  faudrait déjà apprendre à orthographier juste le pseudo de votre pseudo-«chef» de meute...



Une erreur????! J'en vois pas moi .....


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

sonic snake a dit:
			
		

> Une erreur????! J'en vois pas moi .....



C'est petit, tout petit...  Et même pas corrigé en entier.


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



je le trouve pas sur le P2P


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



rméno ! y a pas un mixre, yo ?


----------



## poildep (11 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> rméno ! y a pas un mixre, yo ?


 T'as encore trop forcé sur la dose, je comprend rien à ce que tu dis.


----------



## sonic snake (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est petit, tout petit...  Et même pas corrigé en entier.



Ah oui, un petit inversement de rien du tout . L'Homme n'est pas une perfection dans ce bas monde


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (11 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>



Molgow choisirait peut être quelque chose de plus tonique






Pas la peine d'aller sur le P2P c'est en écoute ici

  :king:


----------



## molgow (11 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Molgow choisirait peut être quelque chose de plus tonique
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## molgow (11 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il est passé où l'Iznomolgoud


 
 Il bosse et il boit histoire de se redonner du courage !


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Il bosse et il boit histoire de se redonner du courage !


Iznomolgoud     

Banniramok      

Bachibouzouk    

Molagowfre       

Ectoplasmok      

Ces invectives devraient redonner de la vigueur aux adversaires.


----------



## poildep (11 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Il bosse et il boit histoire de se redonner du courage !


Ouaiiiiiiiis ! Vas-y molgow ! Te décourage pas !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ouaiiiiiiiis ! Vas-y molgow ! Te décourage pas !


 

   


  Houla ... impressionnant le molgow !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

c'est quoi ce gode ? molgow s'attaque a sonnyboy maintenant ?


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ouaiiiiiiiis ! Vas-y molgow ! Te décourage pas !



bof  encore une production américaine a 2 balles


----------



## molgow (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Houla ... impressionnant le molgow !


 
 Tu pourras toucher si tu veux


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourras toucher si tu veux


 
  Juste avec le trident ... ça t'dérange pas ?


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Juste avec le trident ... ça t'dérange pas ?



fais gaffe à ne pas le percer, sinon va devenir tout raplatplat...


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe à ne pas le percer, sinon va devenir tout raplatplat...



ah la gonflette ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

bon c'est officiel 

 Rezba je trouve petit d'avoir saboté ma boîte de vitesses !!! 
   Tu vas voir, toi aussi t'auras droit au trident la prochaine fois que je croise ton chemin 

   Les Z'amis, cher molgow, l'ennemi est fourbe !


----------



## KARL40 (11 Janvier 2005)

Bon ... c'est bien gentil tout ça, mais la révolution, on la fait quand ?
C'est que j'ai du boulot moi !!


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ... ma boîte de vitesses !!!


Pas facile à trouver une boîte à 3 dents !
On cherche.  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pas facile à trouver une boîte à 3 dents !
> On cherche.  :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ... c'est bien gentil tout ça, mais la révolution, on la fait quand ?
> C'est que j'ai du boulot moi !!



Oh le vilain menteur  Tu viens d'écrire dans un autre thread que tu préférais flooder que bosser.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pas facile à trouver une boîte à 3 dents !
> On cherche.  :hein:


 
  

  oui mais les 3 dents ...elles ont 2 pieds


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pas facile à trouver une boîte à 3 dents !
> On cherche.  :hein:



tu a regardé dans l'argus ........du 1930 ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Rezba je trouve petit d'avoir saboté ma boîte de vitesses !!!


rezba je t'aime  :love:


----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> rezba je t'aime  :love:


 
 Toutes mes condoléances


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> rezba je t'aime  :love:


 
    Bon :mouais: c'est à toi que je vais envoyer la facture* ! 


   * avec Lo


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Notre plan semble fonctionner à merveille...


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Notre plan semble fonctionner à merveille...



C pas notre plan.... c juste que les femmes c comme ça....  

 

ok...... je repasserai....  :rose:


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oui mais les 3 dents ...elles ont 2 pieds


Résultat des recherches :

- Une lueur d'espoir du côté de mon dentiste.
Il a une patiente âgée qui n'a plus que trois dents
et par un hasard incroyable elle s'appelle Madame Boîte
et de plus elle claudique !!!

- En dernier recours, demander à Golf de prêter 3 dents.


----------



## Grug (11 Janvier 2005)

bon, c'est pèpére cette jacquerie.


----------



## Grug (11 Janvier 2005)

où qu'elles sont les brioches ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Notre plan semble fonctionner à merveille...


elle s'ra pas cap'


----------



## Grug (11 Janvier 2005)

sur ! !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C pas notre plan.... c juste que les femmes c comme ça....
> 
> 
> 
> ok...... je repasserai....  :rose:




quoi les femmes ??????


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quoi les femmes ??????


ah oui la mauvaise haleine du matin ou quand ca a pas bouffé


----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2005)

Bien joué Lorna .
  Pas mal le coup du prétendu sabotage en temps de trève...:love: Te voilà dédouanée 


 Bon tu reviens quand la chercher la Golf ?! Il faut que je prévienne la baby-sitter. Vendredi soir il y a Swayzac à la Villa Rouge par exemple !


----------



## Grug (11 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quoi les femmes ??????


 Dors minette,  il est parti le mechant loup.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Notre plan semble fonctionner à merveille...


 
   Qué plan ? :mouais: 

 Lo va se charger de la livraison de la facture à Supermoquette, avec *accusé de réception* ... certes ...

   Mais ... moi je reste avec quelques potes ...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bien joué Lorna .
> Pas mal le coup du prétendu sabotage en temps de trève...:love: Te voilà dédouanée
> 
> 
> Bon tu reviens quand la chercher la Golf ?! Il faut que je prévienne la baby-sitter. Vendredi soir il y a Swayzac à la Villa Rouge par exemple !


dédouané ? il s'amuse bien le Vulva dis-donc


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Qué plan ? :mouais:
> 
> Lo va se charger de la livraison de la facture à Supermoquette, avec *accusé de réception* ... certes ...
> 
> Mais ... moi je reste avec quelques potes ...


tu as des potes ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bien joué Lorna .
> Pas mal le coup du prétendu sabotage en temps de trève...:love: Te voilà dédouanée
> 
> 
> Bon tu reviens quand la chercher la Golf ?! Il faut que je prévienne la baby-sitter. Vendredi soir il y a Swayzac à la Villa Rouge par exemple !


 
  Dédouanée ... :mouais: 

Ben euh ... va falloir que je dépouille quelques braves gens avant de pouvoir payer les réparations ... j'ai été à la pêche aux pigeons ce matin, ça n'a pas mordu !! pfff je retente demain ... je te dis ça bientôt ...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Qué plan ? :mouais:
> 
> Lo va se charger de la livraison de la facture à Supermoquette, avec *accusé de réception* ... certes ...
> 
> Mais ... moi je reste avec quelques potes ...



Ouarf, des p'tits zizis...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dédouanée ... :mouais:
> 
> Ben euh ... va falloir que je dépouille quelques braves gens avant de pouvoir payer les réparations ... j'ai été à la pêche aux pigeons ce matin, ça n'a pas mordu !! pfff je retente demain ... je te dis ça bientôt ...


ça jalouse les minettes ? comme d'hab ?


----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dédouanée ... :mouais:


 

 Innocentée si tu préfères... 
 Pfff quel esprit mal tourné SM !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouarf, des p'tits zizis...


 
  les zizis  on s'en fout, mais des gros bras ...  :casse:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> les zizis  on s'en fout,



Tu notes, SM?


----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> les zizis  on s'en fout, mais des gros bras ...  :casse:


 
 tatoués surtout


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu notes, SM?


Oui ! très révélateur !


----------



## poildep (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> les zizis  on s'en fout, mais des gros bras ...  :casse:


Des heures et des heures de zizi-building pour lire ça...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! très révélateur !



Tu disais lapsuce révélateur...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu disais lapsuce révélateur...


pire que moi, au secours !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Mais c'est pas bientôt fini oui ! :hein:

  Pour me défendre d'une attaque éventuelle d'un p'tit suisse double face et d'un autre prêt à tout ... :mouais: vaut mieux des gros bras ... 



pff bandes d'obsédés du zizi sexuel va !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pire que moi, au secours !


 
  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: non c'est pas possible !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

faut bien admettre que le zizi pas sexuel, ça a un goût bien différent...


----------



## poildep (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> pff bandes d'obsédés du zizi sexuel va !


Pour la petite note historico-géographique : Titeuf (dont est issue cette spirituelle réplique) est suisse. 


_Moi j'dis ça comme ça hein ! _


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> pff bandes d'obsédés du zizi sexuel va !



On connaît ses classiques, suisses de surcroit...  









			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: non c'est pas possible !!!





--- grillé par poildep ---


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On connaît ses classiques, suisses de surcroit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   c'est ma fille qui lit ça ! 

  :hein: enfin on y apprend des choses quand même   :rose:


----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> c'est ma fille qui lit ça !


 


 
 Et c'est maintenant que tu dis ça !!!


 Je comprends mieux les questions _délicates_ au repas de ce soir 
 Merci encore !!


----------



## poildep (11 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> c'est ma fille qui lit ça !
> 
> :hein: enfin on y apprend des choses quand même   :rose:


Allez, à nous tu peux le dire que c'est toi qui lit "ça". 

T'as appris quoi, alors ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Janvier 2005)

Il part en sucette ce fil...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est maintenant que tu dis ça !!!
> 
> 
> Je comprends mieux les questions _délicates_ au repas de ce soir
> Merci encore !!


 
  La tienne s'y est mise aussi ?


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Il part en sucette ce fil...




 ben normal... Manque son Altesse et le Gugusse violet ( tu sais celui à la grande cape violette...  )


----------



## poildep (11 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Manque (...) le Gugusse violet ( tu sais celui à la grande cape violette...  )


Bilbo ?  Bah, on ne le voit jamais par ici. 
 :love:


----------



## mado (12 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Allez, à nous tu peux le dire que c'est toi qui lit "ça".
> 
> T'as appris quoi, alors ?


 


 Page 13 : 
 Des _bittes_ et de leurs dé(in)clinaisons !!


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bilbo ?  Bah, on ne le voit jamais par ici.
> :love:



  ma non pas Bilbo... *Le Gugusse ...!!!  *


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ma non pas Bilbo... *Le Gugusse ...!!!  *


benjamin ?


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> benjamin ?





 :mouais:  :mouais:   sans doute... c'est ça...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Page 13 :
> Des _bittes_ et de leurs dé(in)clinaisons !!


 
   oui ça :rose: et pi j'savais pas qu'il y en avait de si .. :rose: ... colorées


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> tatoués surtout


 Ah ? On m'appelle ?


----------



## mado (12 Janvier 2005)

T'es un chat tatoué ?
 Je t'imaginais plutôt sauvage !


----------



## LeSqual (12 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> quoi les femmes ??????



non....   rien....  :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Janvier 2005)

les tatoués :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Il part en sucette ce fil...


C'est agréable ! les bras croisés derrière la tête


----------



## loudjena (12 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>



Bouh, lé mocheMoche !   
Mais ça ne suffit pas pour gagner une révolution.


----------



## loudjena (12 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est agréable ! les bras croisés derrière la tête



Mais qu'es-ce que tu dis toi ? Tu suces des fils les bras croisés derrière la tête ?  Et c'est ça qu'est si bon ?   :mouais:


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2005)

Les révoltés révolutionnaires donnent de plus en plus
des signes de fatigue...
Les voici carrément amokaput et ramolgow !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> T'es un chat tatoué ?
> Je t'imaginais plutôt sauvage !


 oulaaa !! si tu savais à quel point  :love:

Mes tatouages sont du genre "témoignages guerriers", pas du genre "immatriculatoire"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> les tatoués :rose:


  Global !!!!


----------



## Grug (12 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Global !!!!


 :affraid:
y' se lave pas Global ??


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'es-ce que tu dis toi ? Tu suces des fils les bras croisés derrière la tête ?  Et c'est ça qu'est si bon ?   :mouais:


oups, la charte


----------



## Grug (12 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oups, la charte


 quoi ? t'as  marché dedans ?


----------



## mado (12 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> oulaaa !! si tu savais à quel point  :love:
> 
> Mes tatouages sont du genre "témoignages guerriers", pas du genre "immatriculatoire"


 

 Vaut mieux en cette période révolutionnaire ! 
 et puis_ aristoca_t ça collait vraiment pas.


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2005)

Faudrait voir à voir !

La Révolution est une chose sérieuse,
surtout avec un R.

Reprenons nos armes, braillons, chantons,
marchons, marchons et les scions.
(scions-les)
Qui ça ? Les autres !

   :hein:    :mouais:  :affraid:


----------



## sonic snake (12 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait voir à voir !
> 
> La Révolution est une chose sérieuse,
> surtout avec un R.
> ...



Euh.... il manque un p'tit quelque chose......

Reprenons nos armes, braillons, chantons,
_*buvons, mangeons, ("baisons" pour les pervers)*_, marchons, marchons, _*torturons, ecartelons*_ et les scions.
(scions-les)
Qui ça ? Les autres ! Les partisants d'Amokalif!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> les zizis  on s'en fout, mais des gros bras ...  :casse:



Hmmm... Lorna, t'es là? Des déclarations à faire?...



			
				TheGrandlebowsky  a dit:
			
		

> Bon ! s'il vous plaît on arrête les MP agressifs et tonitruants maintenant !
> 
> ps pour Nexka et Lorna : j'ai effacé vos MP avant de les lire !!!!! moralité oblige !!!


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2005)

Quand les chats ne sont pas là... les souris dansent...


----------



## loustic (12 Janvier 2005)

sonic snake a dit:
			
		

> Reprenons nos armes, braillons, chantons,
> _*buvons, mangeons, ("baisons" pour les pervers)*_, marchons, marchons, _*torturons, ecartelons*_ et les scions.
> (scions-les)
> Qui ça ? Les autres ! Les partisants d'Amokalif!!!!


Enfin ! Un guerrier qui se réveille.
Tout espoir n'est pas perdu.
Surtout, il ne faut rien perdre du spectacle
fabuleux qui se prépare.
Une bataille rangée titanesque.
Genialement super.
   :love: 
Qui peut me préter des jumelles (optiques)
parce que regarder les autres se catagner,
c'est rigolo !


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> quoi ? t'as  marché dedans ?


du pied gauche, ça porte bonheur


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Global !!!!


   BackCat


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> y' se lave pas Global ??


 Tu veux que je te brosse ton étoile  :rose:


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2005)

c'est mou, mais c'est mou cette révolution...


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Janvier 2005)

une véritable désolation :sleep:


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

Ils ont descendu molgow.


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont descendu molgow.



 :mouais: cette langue...   c'est louche... à mon avis l'a trop sucé sa plume...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: cette langue...   c'est louche... à mon avis l'a trop sucé sa plume...



Pour coller les timbres c'est carrément du gachis un outil pareil...


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: cette langue...   c'est louche... à mon avis l'a trop sucé sa plume...


Montrez-moi votre langue et je vous dirai ce que vous avez sucé.


----------



## molgow (12 Janvier 2005)

Molgow ne meurt jamais !!! 




​


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Molgow ne meurt jamais !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu vois, quand tu veux, on pourrait presque te prendre au sérieux.


----------



## molgow (12 Janvier 2005)

Avec cette tenue de combat, Amok va claquer des couilles de peur !  _(air méchant)_


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Janvier 2005)

[aire méchant] avec une voix un peu plus grave ça pourrais le faire [/aire méchant]


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Avec cette tenue de combat, Amok va claquer des couilles de peur !  _(air méchant)_



En tout cas, notre plan fonctionne à merveille.


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, notre plan fonctionne à merveille.




waouuuuuu t'es trop fort Poildep      tu l'as eu jusqu'au trognon...


----------



## poildep (12 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> waouuuuuu t'es trop fort Poildep      tu l'as eu jusqu'au trognon...


Ne vendons pas la peau du loup. Dans la tenue que je porte, j'ai peur que cette histoire de trognon ne tourne à mon désavantage. :rose:


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ne vendons pas la peau du loup. Dans la tenue que je porte, j'ai peur que cette histoire de trognon ne tourne à mon désavantage. :rose:




 n'oublie pas que ça peut faire une superbe descente de lit... :style: devant une cheminée


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Quand les chats ne sont pas là... les souris dansent...


 Comment ? Une souris qui danserait en mon absence ? Alors que je suis et de loin le plus qualifié pour apprécier à leurs justes valeurs les évolutions graciles de votre engeance ? Dansez mesdames, dansez, et faites nous oublier ce fiasco ! Le révolutionnaire est un intermittent bloqué sur la phase extinction et la personne à renverser est partie culbuter un peintre déguisé en mère maquerelle dont le fonds de commerce aurait tari.

Non... ne me boudez pas  Divertissons-nous :rose: :love:


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Comment ? Une souris qui danserait en mon absence ? Alors que je suis et de loin le plus qualifié pour apprécier à leurs justes valeurs les évolutions graciles de votre engeance ? Dansez mesdames, dansez, et faites nous oublier ce fiasco ! Le révolutionnaire est un intermittent bloqué sur la phase extinction et la personne à renverser est partie culbuter un peintre déguisé en mère maquerelle dont le fonds de commerce aurait tari.
> 
> Non... ne me boudez pas  Divertissons-nous :rose: :love:




Une danse avec Le Chatderrière....  :love:  moi je préfère ça


----------



## poildep (13 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> la personne à renverser est partie culbuter un peintre déguisé en mère maquerelle dont le fonds de commerce aurait tari.


Comment ça ? J'ai mis ma plus jolie robe et c'est tout ce que tu trouves à dire ? :hein:


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Une danse avec Le Chatderrière....  :love:  moi je préfère ça


----------



## golf (13 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Avec cette tenue de combat, Amok va claquer des couilles de peur !  _(air méchant)_


La cucaracha aux casatagnettes


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça ? J'ai mis ma plus jolie robe et c'est tout ce que tu trouves à dire ? :hein:



c'est parceque t'as pas la lingerie en dentelle qui va avec


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Comment ? Une souris qui danserait en mon absence ? Alors que je suis et de loin le plus qualifié pour apprécier à leurs justes valeurs les évolutions graciles de votre engeance ? Dansez mesdames, dansez, et faites nous oublier ce fiasco ! Le révolutionnaire est un intermittent bloqué sur la phase extinction et la personne à renverser est partie culbuter un peintre déguisé en mère maquerelle dont le fonds de commerce aurait tari.
> 
> Non... ne me boudez pas  Divertissons-nous :rose: :love:



Votre oreille a été titillée par le son des griffes sur le plancher. Dans un jet vous vous êtes précipité pour pousser tapettes et pièges à ragondins prêt à happer cette engeance toute frétillante. C'est tout à votre honneur de venir ainsi réchauffer le plat déjà froid de votre vengeance à coup d'entrechats avec les courtisanes du premier cercle. Le révolutionnaire tel le canon du char est en plein recul avant d'expulser, c'est à n'en pas douter, toute la puissance de son feu nourri de légumineuses... Quant à la crème, elle n'est guère fouettée et comme vous le soulignez, pas encore renversée. Telle la gelée royale, elle promet sans doute à qui la goutera une cure de jouvence à toute jouvencelle ou mère maquerelle si déguisée soit-elle. Pour en avoir confirmation, il va falloir attendre le retour de l'équipée sauvage et demander au peintre si le ravalement de la façade a bien suffit à leurrer l'oeil perçant... Le loup dissimule l'omnivoyance qui l'habite derrière la fumée de ses verres mais sa truffe est toujours vive, du moins le semble t-il... Mais où est donc la diablotine aux trois dents meneuse de rêve?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Votre oreille a été titillée par le son des griffes sur le plancher. Dans un jet vous vous êtes précipité pour pousser tapettes et les pièges à ragondins prêt à happer cette engeance toute frétillante. C'est tout à votre honneur de venir ainsi réchauffer le plat déjà froid de votre vengeance à coup d'entrechats avec les courtisanes du premier cercle. Le révolutionnaire tel le canon du char est en plein recul avant d'expulser, c'est à n'en pas douter, toute la puissance de son feu nourri de légumineuses... Quant à la crème, elle n'est guère fouettée et comme vous le soulignez, pas encore renversée. Telle la gelée royale, elle promet sans doute à qui la goutera une cure de jouvence à toute jouvencelle ou mère maquerelle si déguisée soit-elle. Pour en avoir confirmation, il va falloir attendre le retour de l'équipée sauvage et demander au peintre si le ravalement de la façade a bien suffit à leurrer l'oeil perçant... Le loup dissimule l'omnivoyance qui l'habite derrière la fumée de ses verres mais sa truffe est toujours vive, du moins le semble t-il... Mais où est donc la diablotine aux trois dents meneuse de rêve?



et sinon, ça va?


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2005)

bon, on s'eloigne du sujet (de sa minesté)
reprenons  la turlutte de notre camarade mongol !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> et sinon, ça va?


ben on dirait pas


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2005)

houla vraiment pas


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mais où est donc la diablotine aux trois dents meneuse de rêve?


Elle cherche une boîte de vitesses à trois dents.
 :mouais:


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

mais que c'est mou mais mou...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais que c'est mou mais mou...



euh...   

non... rien  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais que c'est mou mais mou...


oui bon enleve ta main de la steupl


----------



## macelene (13 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui bon enleve ta main de la steupl




 dis c'est quoi le petit * carré * bleu en bas...?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> dis c'est quoi le petit cerré bleu en bas...?


 Un "?"


----------



## mado (14 Janvier 2005)

Même avec *carré* je comprends pas


----------



## macelene (14 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Même avec *carré* je comprends pas



Message destiné à détendre l'atmosphère...       :love:

Le petit carré bleu se trouvant dans la signature de SM


----------



## Grug (14 Janvier 2005)

et la revolution dans tout ça ?
- mais, mais, mai...
-juin, juin juin comme disait Malraux


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Janvier 2005)

La révolution est-elle toujours en marche ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2005)

La quelle ?


----------



## sonic snake (14 Janvier 2005)

Je crois que c'était une certaine révolution d'un certain Molgow contre un certain Amok.
 Mais j'en suis pas certain.....


----------



## loustic (14 Janvier 2005)

*Golmow >< Akom    ?*     ou le contraire ?


----------



## rezba (14 Janvier 2005)

Pitoyable. Cette révolution était pitoyable. Mou du genou à ce point, c'est à mériter du bannissement.


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pitoyable. Cette révolution était pitoyable. Mou du genou à ce point, c'est à mériter du bannissement.


 ouai, dommage que je puisse pas au Bar


----------



## macelene (14 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pitoyable. Cette révolution était pitoyable. Mou du genou à ce point, c'est à mériter du bannissement.



C'est bien ce que je dis depuis des lustres...   blando como nunca... nada... pétole...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pitoyable. Cette révolution était pitoyable. Mou du genou à ce point, c'est à mériter du bannissement.



Comment veux-tu réussir une révolution avec une truite, un poulpe, une panthère, un moustachu, une nana dont le rouge à lèvres déborde de la bouche et un mec aux cheveux oranges... :mouais: :sleep:

Un peu de sérieux, voyons


----------



## golf (15 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Votre oreille a été titillée par le son des griffes sur le plancher. Dans un jet vous vous êtes précipité pour pousser tapettes et pièges à ragondins prêt à happer cette engeance toute frétillante. C'est tout à votre honneur de venir ainsi réchauffer le plat déjà froid de votre vengeance à coup d'entrechats avec les courtisanes du premier cercle. Le révolutionnaire tel le canon du char est en plein recul avant d'expulser, c'est à n'en pas douter, toute la puissance de son feu nourri de légumineuses... Quant à la crème, elle n'est guère fouettée et comme vous le soulignez, pas encore renversée. Telle la gelée royale, elle promet sans doute à qui la goutera une cure de jouvence à toute jouvencelle ou mère maquerelle si déguisée soit-elle. Pour en avoir confirmation, il va falloir attendre le retour de l'équipée sauvage et demander au peintre si le ravalement de la façade a bien suffit à leurrer l'oeil perçant... Le loup dissimule l'omnivoyance qui l'habite derrière la fumée de ses verres mais sa truffe est toujours vive, du moins le semble t-il... Mais où est donc la diablotine aux trois dents meneuse de rêve?


T'as fumé quoi, là 
Les reliquats de ton taille-crayon :affraid:


----------



## golf (15 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais que c'est mou mais mou...


Moui, au début, mais persiste et tu verras  :rose: 

M'enfin  :mouais: 

Quoi que, hé, macloud


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pitoyable. Cette révolution était pitoyable. Mou du genou à ce point, c'est à mériter du bannissement.


Arrête de me faire rêver ! agit ! je mouille !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Moui, au début, mais persiste et tu verras  :rose:
> 
> M'enfin  :mouais:
> 
> Quoi que, hé, macloud



On avait dit pas de détails sur cette AES


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2005)

Dans toute révolutions il y a des heures occultes.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2005)

Ouch  :love:


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouch  :love:


 RhÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂââââââââ :love:


----------



## macelene (15 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> RhÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂââââââââ :love:




Lovelyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...


----------



## golf (16 Janvier 2005)

Où qu'il est encore passé le Guillaume Tell des forums :affraid:


----------



## rezba (16 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Où qu'il est encore passé le Guillaume Tell des forums :affraid:


 





 Il s'entraine. Mais il faut encore qu'il mange de la soupe...


----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il s'entraine. Mais il faut encore qu'il mange de la soupe...




 Mince c'est un Nain...?


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mince c'est un Nain...?



ils sont tous petit en suisse


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Alors que Sa Minesté était partie s'aérer ses incisives au grand air montagnard ...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Janvier 2005)

Diouuu... la révolution ne cesse de progresser :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Janvier 2005)

On est à fond


----------



## poildep (16 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Diouuu... la révolution ne cesse de progresser :sleep:


 ça ne floode pas assez ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Janvier 2005)

c'est sur que ces week-end casse tout élan


----------



## poildep (16 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur que ces week-end casse tout élan


 c'est gromanche


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça ne floode pas assez ?


 Non, non.


----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Alors que Sa Minesté était partie s'aérer ses incisives au grand air montagnard ...




vu ce que Lorna vient de faire subir à Sa Minesté l'Amok...    

pas prêt de revenir...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Janvier 2005)

c'est pas oui-oui ?


----------



## poildep (16 Janvier 2005)

ça dépend-ça dépend


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas oui-oui ?


Non non


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Janvier 2005)

Facile, facile.


----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2005)

ya même plus ni les Verts ni le Violet ...


----------



## golf (17 Janvier 2005)

Mais si mais si 

Mais c'est sur que quand le "chef" est pas là :affraid:


----------



## golf (17 Janvier 2005)

Bon, voilà, j'ai trouvé un appât :






Mais pour qui :affraid:

L'ignoble Izmolgoud ou l'inénarable minesté    :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Alors que Sa Minesté était partie s'aérer ses incisives au grand air montagnard ...


C'est donc vrai ces rumeurs sur ta petite poitrine


----------



## gKatarn (17 Janvier 2005)

Au moins, elle ne s'est pas fait gonfler comme dans le post de Golf


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2005)

Lorna l'edelweiss au bout du canon a dit:
			
		

> Alors que Sa Minesté était partie s'aérer ses incisives au grand air montagnard ...



Bon, alors toi qui le suis dans ses déplacements, il revient quand parce qu'il y a tout de même une révolution sur le feu    :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors toi qui le suis dans ses déplacements, il revient quand parce qu'il y a tout de même une révolution sur le feu    :sleep:



Vu le peu que ça mijote, ça tient plus ddu pot-au-feu que de la révolution...


----------



## loustic (17 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Vu le peu que ça mijote, ça tient plus ddu pot-au-feu que de la révolution...


Cette révolution *molmok* sera une véritable révélation !


----------



## lumai (17 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Alors que Sa Minesté était partie s'aérer ses incisives au grand air montagnard ...


 


 C'est un pied dans la tombe ? :rateau:

 Ou de la purée de tortue verte ????


----------



## molgow (17 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Alors que Sa Minesté était partie s'aérer ses incisives au grand air montagnard ...


 
 Bravo Lorna !  
 Je donnerais pas cher de sa peau !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Moi non plus en même temps c'est pas de la peau de serpent.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ou de la purée de tortue verte ????



Enfin ce qu'il en reste...  C'est mignon de les voir s'agiter...


----------



## LeSqual (18 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Enfin ce qu'il en reste...  C'est mignon de les voir s'agiter...



ça gigotte comme un ver de terre sur une plaque de glace..... y vont y resté collé si ça continue... 
   :love:


----------



## mado (20 Janvier 2005)

_Je me souviens _que nous sommes le 21 janvier demain...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> _Je me souviens _que nous sommes le 21 janvier demain...





c'est un jour exceptionnel demain ?


----------



## loustic (20 Janvier 2005)

_Je me souviens _que nous sommes le 21 janvier demain... 

Madonna je me souviens aussi de l'évènement sanglant... qui n'a pas empêché la prolifération des privilèges.


----------



## gKatarn (20 Janvier 2005)

Merci Mr Guillotin


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est un jour exceptionnel demain ?


 La veille du week-end :love:


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (20 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Merci Mr Guillotin


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

Le texte de Victor Hugo auquel se réfère la couv de ce bouquin n'a en tout cas rien perdu de sa pugnacité (le dernier jour d'un condamné à mort)


----------



## rezba (21 Janvier 2005)

Ah làlà, cette révolution ! Plus qu'un jour, et Que Faire !?


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah làlà, cette révolution ! Plus qu'un jour, et Que Faire !?



;Si pour cette revolution vous avez besoin d'un newbie qui met des claques,n'hesitez pas.....je suis dipo.    

Sinon,c'est quoi cette histoire.....Amok roi de quoi....???
On me dit de me prosterner devant sa majeste (vous remarquez que je n'ai pas mis de majuscule) .....moi,me prosterner     
enfin.....quoi qu'il en soit.......bonne nuit.si il reste un jour je reviendrais faire la revolution demain...là il est tard. 




 Un salut à tous les Anars. de ce forum


----------



## golf (21 Janvier 2005)

- Qu'est ce qui se passe ici ? Voilà, tu t'absentes quelques temps et hop, c'est le souk :affraid: 
- Bof, rien, on m'a dit que c'est un ch'tit chuisse du pays d'en haut qui fait sa révolution ​


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - Qu'est ce qui se passe ici ? Voilà, tu t'absentes quelques temps et hop, c'est le souk :affraid:
> - Bof, rien, on m'a dit que c'est un ch'tit chuisse du pays d'en haut qui fait sa révolution ​



T'es pas encore couché à cette heure là, toi? :mouais:


----------



## LeSqual (21 Janvier 2005)

Prout! 

Un pet dans l'eau cette révolution.... 

A quand du sang!!?!?


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Prout!
> 
> Un pet dans l'eau cette révolution....
> 
> A quand du sang!!?!?



Tu sais, faire des révolutions, par définition, c'est tourner en rond.


----------



## LeSqual (21 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, faire des révolutions, par définition, c'est tourner en rond.



C'est donc un act révolutionnaire que de faire un tour de manège dans une foire?!?    :rateau: ou est-ce le manège qui est révolutionnaire?????   :mouais:


----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc un act révolutionnaire que de faire un tour de manège dans une foire?!?    :rateau: ou est-ce le manège qui est révolutionnaire?????


Les deux !

De toute manière, c'est la foire !


----------



## LeSqual (21 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Les deux !
> 
> De toute manière, c'est la foire !




on a de la chance que la terre face une élipse.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Janvier 2005)

Mais,on coupe des tetes ou quoi?????

Parce que cette revolution me semble un peu frileuse depuis quelques temps


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, faire des révolutions, par définition, c'est tourner en rond.



Mais c'est vrai ca......Je peux donc en conclure que je suis le plus grand revolutionnaire de tout les temps....  
ET hop....une de plus....


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est vrai ca......Je peux donc en conclure que je suis le plus grand revolutionnaire de tout les temps....
> ET hop....une de plus....



Et sinon, ça va les chevilles?


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, ça va les chevilles?



Ben...oui....je vais que tourner sur moi meme tout le temps...(a ne pas faire sans entrainement ça file le vomi!)
D'ailleur c'est pour ca que j'ai tant de mal a taper sur l'ordi......blugh!!! 
hoops,pardon.....blurps....


----------



## rezba (21 Janvier 2005)

Certains d'entre vous, parmi les plus lettrés, ont cru bon de faire allusion à la date du jour comme étant un rendez-vous important de votre petite côterie. Il parait que c'est en effet un 21 janvier que les français assurèrent pour la postérité leur réputation de régicides.

C'est oublier qu'avant d'en arriver là, ils le capturèrent, l'enfermèrent, le jugèrent, leur roi. Bref, la décapitation n'était que l'aboutissement d'un acte révolutionnaire déja accompli.

Vous êtes bien loin de là, mes petits chéris. Bien loin. 
Et votre roi n'est pas un horloger de seconde zone, monté sur le trone parce qu'il y était né. On ne destitue pas comme ça les vrais monarques.

Alors, puisqu'il faut vous remuer les neurones pour qu'il en sorte quelque chose, il est temps de vous le dire : *ce jour là est bien celui de la fin de la révolution*.

Car la révolution est morte, il y a 80 ans jour pour jour.

Le 21 janvier 1924, la révolution mourrait avec son leader historique. Vladimir Illitch Oulianov, dit Lénine.

Aujourd'hui, votre petit révolutionnaire, qui n'a de commun avec le grand Lénine que sa résidence helvète, est descendu de son piédestal avant même que d'avoir triomphé.

La révolution est morte, votre petit Lénine de pacotille chute. Ses partisans ont le choix entre la reddition à moindre souffrance, ou la célébration d'un troisième anniversaire, qui ne laissera aucun survivant.









Allez en paix, mes frères et mes s½urs. 
 :rateau:


----------



## madlen (21 Janvier 2005)

Cette fois c'est fait, le "King" est tombé


----------



## rezba (21 Janvier 2005)

Qu'est-ce qu'il dit, le nioubie ? :mouais:


----------



## Amok (21 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ses partisans ont le choix entre la reddition à moindre souffrance...



Ca dépendra uniquement de mon humeur du moment et de leur implication dans cette révolte de ténias de papier, bien entendu !

Si on ne peut même plus s'amuser avec les prises de guerre, où va t-on ? Et que faire des 1000 kilos de peinture blanche qui sont stockés dans les caves royales ?

De gros chaudrons bouent déjà, attendant les tendres bourses tremblantes des révolutionnaires dont la peau va se ramollir aussi rapidement qu'une terrine de rillettes sur un radiateur.

Concernant les attributs du Molgow* Monsieur Doqueville -taxidermiste de son état- va en extraire les noisettes et, au terme d'un traitement spécial (réalisé of course le félon toujours éveillé), un parchemin en forme d'ailes de papillon sur lequel sera signée la reddition. Pas besoin de beaucoup de place : "pardon et adieu" suffira.

Pour les partisanes, c'est une autre histoire... Ca va couiner.
 

* il court actuellement comme un lapinowsky, mais ses heures sont comptées. LeSqual, au commandes de Air Amok Ouane vient de prendre l'air et est a ses trousses, ou plutôt : a ses bourses. Le voyou va pleurer des larmes de sang. L'Amok est juste, mais très très sévère.


----------



## madlen (21 Janvier 2005)

c'est pas un forum de "revolution"?!


----------



## rezba (21 Janvier 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un forum de "revolution"?!



Là révolution est finie, on te dit. Allez, rentre chez toi pendant que ma mansuétude t'épargne.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...
> La révolution est morte, votre petit Lénine de pacotille chute. Ses partisans ont le choix entre la reddition à moindre souffrance, ou la célébration d'un troisième anniversaire, qui ne laissera aucun survivant....


Il est donc temps pour les futurs ex "révolutionnaires" (mouhahaha)... d'apprendre cette chanson    
_ 
Je suis pour le communisme
Je suis pour le socialisme
Et pour le capitalisme
Parce que je suis opportuniste

Il y en a qui contestent
Qui revendiquent et qui protestent
Moi je ne fais qu'un seul geste
Je retourne ma veste, je retourne ma veste
Toujours du bon côté

Je n'ai pas peur des profiteurs
Ni même des agitateurs
J'fais confiance aux électeurs
Et j'en profite pour faire mon beurre

Il y en a qui contestent
Qui revendiquent et qui protestent
Moi je ne fais qu'un seul geste
Je retourne ma veste, je retourne ma veste
Toujours du bon côté

Je suis de tous les partis
Je suis de toutes les partys
Je suis de toutes les cauteries
Je suis le roi des convertis

Il y en a qui contestent
Qui revendiquent et qui protestent
Moi je ne fais qu'un seul geste
Je retourne ma veste, je retourne ma veste
Toujours du bon côté

Je crie vive la révolution
Je crie vive les institutions
Je crie vive les manifestations
Je crie vive la collaboration

Non jamais je ne conteste
Ni revendique ni ne proteste
Je ne sais faire qu'un seul geste
Celui de retourner ma veste, de retourner ma veste
Toujours du bon côté

Je l'ai tellement retournée
Qu'ell' craqu' de tous côtés
A la prochain' révolution
Je retourn' mon pantalon

Jacques Dutronc_


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

C'est quand la révolution de façade, celle qui fait du bruit, est terminée, que la vraie commence.


----------



## madlen (21 Janvier 2005)

Bien en tout cas comme d'habitude le peuple et les "nioubie" l'on dans l'os, il à même pas duré 1 minute mon dessin, snif


----------



## rezba (21 Janvier 2005)

Continuez comme ça, et je vais inaugurer mon nouveau titre de prêtre guerrier.


----------



## Amok (21 Janvier 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Bien en tout cas comme d'habitude le peuple et les "nioubie" l'on dans l'os, il à même pas duré 1 minute mon dessin, snif



C'est l'évidence : les batailles sont toujours gagnées par ceux qui possèdent la technologie la plus avancée. Si votre "chef" à la mord moi les radis n'est même pas foutu d'éditer un message au bar, a vous d'en tirer les conséquences ! 

A l'heure actuelle la flotte d'engins Telstar Ouane, Tou et Tri (modifiés 49/57) en orbite géostationnaire est braquée sur toi, le nioub. Cesse de te mettre les doigts dans le nez et de te gratter l'entrejambes en postant. Nous avons une résolution de 2 cms au sol et je vois tes carries.


----------



## madlen (21 Janvier 2005)

Même pas de carries moi  

Par contre je vous ai eu toi et ton fidel Rezba  
Je vais devoir faire vite...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Alors que Sa Minesté était partie s'aérer ses incisives au grand air montagnard ...





Ça on en parle pas hein !!!  

vais pas me faire oublier comme ça moi, c'est pas parce que ch'uis malade, que Webo n'arrête pas de me soudoyer, de me harceler avec ses propositions indécentes chocolatées, que j'vais me laisser faire !!!! 


Mais en même temps :hein: elle me fatigue cette révolution :sleep: , elle est molle, Molgow t'es où ?????  :hein:

Quoiqu'il advienne, ch'uis toujours contre la royauté


----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'évidence : les batailles sont toujours gagnées par ceux qui possèdent la technologie la plus avancée. Si votre "chef" à la mord moi les radis n'est même pas foutu d'éditer un message au bar, a vous d'en tirer les conséquences !
> A l'heure actuelle la flotte d'engins Telstar Ouane, Tou et Tri (modifiés 49/57) en orbite géostationnaire est braquée sur toi, le nioub. Cesse de te mettre les doigts dans le nez et de te gratter l'entrejambes en postant. Nous avons une résolution de 2 cms au sol et je vois tes carries.


Enfin ça enclenche.
Vas-y le Senatus !
Vas-y le Populus !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

c'est ça, la démocratie   

il a le choix, désormais: fusillé ou pendu    :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> de me harceler avec ses propositions indécentes chocolatées, que j'vais me laisser faire !!!!



 ça va marcher, ça va marcher, ça va marcher, ça va marcher, ça va marcher...   Pis t'as déjà craqué  hein...




			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> elle est molle, Molgow t'es où ?????  :hein:



Pour rappel...   



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> les zizis  on s'en fout


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ça va marcher, ça va marcher, ça va marcher, ça va marcher, ça va marcher...   Pis t'as déjà craqué  hein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WebO :mouais: t'as fini de détourner tout ce que je dis :mouais:

 Tu fais de l'intox !  c'est pas bien ça !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> WebO :mouais: t'as fini de détourner tout ce que je dis :mouais:
> 
> Tu fais de l'intox !  c'est pas bien ça !



Même pas vrai... t'as bien pris de mon chocoLo...


----------



## mado (21 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> WebO :mouais: t'as fini de détourner tout ce que je dis :mouais:
> 
> Tu fais de l'intox !  c'est pas bien ça !



Laisse Lorna, leurs méthodes sont indignes !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Continuez comme ça, et je vais inaugurer mon nouveau titre de prêtre guerrier.



On sait tous depuis fort longtemps que le clergé se laisse facilement soudoyer par la royauté, tout est donc pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes. Mêmes les révolutionnaires, portant jupes et culottes avec ou sans dentelles, pactisent en sous-marins avec la royauté espèrant quelques compliments fermement déclarés  Décidément, c'est bientôt carnaval


----------



## rezba (21 Janvier 2005)

Ah, les égéries françaises du révolutionnaire suisse !  Laquelle est Ines, laquelle est Elizabeth, nul ne le sait.


----------



## madlen (21 Janvier 2005)

Rezba tu es le pire!!! whhhhaaafffff :mouais:


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, les égéries françaises du révolutionnaire suisse !  Laquelle est Ines, laquelle est Elizabeth, nul ne le sait.


 moi je veux bien faire Raspoutine. :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Rezba tu es le pire!!! whhhhaaafffff :mouais:



Quel est ce masque de Janus ?


----------



## rezba (21 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Laisse Lorna, leurs méthodes sont indignes !



Tiens, tu vois, c'est ton message 1924, c'est un signe qui ne trompe pas !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, les égéries françaises du révolutionnaire suisse !  Laquelle est Ines, laquelle est Elizabeth, nul ne le sait.



Vous "plombez" l'ambiance Votre Violitude


----------



## rezba (21 Janvier 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Rezba tu es le pire!!! whhhhaaafffff :mouais:



Oui, je sais, c'est pourquoi on m'appelle SSII, Sa Saloperie Inique et Impitoyable.


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> et je vois tes carries.



C'est un film d'épouvante, c'est bien ça ?


----------



## rezba (21 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux bien faire Raspoutine. :love:



Non, celui-là est déja mort. Essaye de faire Trostky, j'ai un piolet !


----------



## madlen (21 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je sais, c'est pourquoi on m'appelle SSII, Sa Saloperie Inique et Impitoyable.



Ok, je m'en souviendrais... je t'ai à l'oeil
Bon weekend tout de même


----------



## macelene (21 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour les partisanes, c'est une autre histoire... Ca va couiner.


 

       et bla et bla et bla....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Janvier 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je m'en souviendrais... je t'ai à l'oeil...



fais gaffe quand même avec rezba =>


----------



## sioux (21 Janvier 2005)

vous l'avez ratée, la dernière révolution,
c'est microsoft qu'il l'a faite    
si si, 96 % de la population le dit


----------



## mado (21 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tu vois, c'est ton message 1924, c'est un signe qui ne trompe pas !



Compte tenu des supers pouvoirs qui vous sont dévolus, votre SSII, ceci ne constitue en rien une preuve ! :rateau:

Et rappelle toi, je ne meurs jamais moi.


----------



## rezba (21 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Compte tenu des supers pouvoirs qui vous sont dévolus, votre SSII, ceci ne constitue en rien une preuve ! :rateau:



Ah encore ! J'aime ça. "votre SSII", hummm :love:



> Et rappelle toi, je ne meurs jamais moi.



Je sais, tu es immortelle.


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (21 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et votre roi n'est pas un horloger de seconde zone, monté sur le trone parce qu'il y était né.



C'est un raccourci.


----------



## molgow (21 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Molgow t'es où ?????  :hein:



 

Là je suis vraiment trop à la bourre pour pouvoir continuer activement la Révolution, mais je ne désespère pas d'avoir réussi à lancer un mouvement et donné espoir aux newbies, membres et même modos qui croyaient l'Amok inébranlable* ! 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Quoiqu'il advienne, ch'uis toujours contre la royauté



  
_

* attention à ne pas oublier le "é"..._


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis vraiment trop à la bourre pour pouvoir continuer activement la Révolution, mais je ne désespère pas d'avoir réussi à lancer un mouvement et donné espoir aux newbies, membres et même modos qui croyaient l'Amok inébranlable* !


C'est le message du leader pour motiver les troupes, ça ? :hein: :sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis vraiment trop à la bourre pour pouvoir continuer activement la Révolution, mais je ne désespère pas d'avoir réussi à lancer un mouvement et donné espoir aux newbies, membres et même modos qui croyaient l'Amok inébranlable* !



En gros tu te casses, et tu laisses ta dissidence se demmerder...   Bravo...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> l'Amok inébranlable* !
> .[/i][/color]



Inné, je ne sais pas, mais branlable, d'après certaines, oui


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En gros tu te casses, et tu laisses ta dissidence se demmerder...   Bravo...


 Je savais qu'on pouvait pas faire confiance à un modo pour mener une révolution. :mouais:


----------



## Bilbo (21 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je savais qu'on pouvait pas faire confiance à un modo pour mener une révolution. :mouais:


Rien à voir.  Une révolution ne peut être menée que par des révolutionnaires. Je te rappelle que molgow est Suisse.  

À+


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je savais qu'on pouvait pas faire confiance à un modo pour mener une révolution. :mouais:



Nuance, on ne peut pas faire confiance _du tout_ à un modo... et en plus s'il est Suisse...


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (21 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Nuance, on ne peut pas faire confiance _du tout_ à un modo... et en plus s'il est Suisse...



J'ai confiance en Foguenne.

En l'Amok aussi bien sûr. Mais je serre les fesses.


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> J'ai confiance en Foguenne.
> 
> En l'Amok aussi bien sûr. Mais je serre les fesses.


 Normal. Ils ne sont pas Suisses.


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (21 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Normal. Ils ne sont pas Suisses.



Je ne dis plus de mal des Suisses en public. D'abord parce qu'il sont susceptibles. Ensuite parce que ce n'est pas très joli-joli de tirer sur les ambulances.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Normal. Ils ne sont pas Suisses.



Remarque, Belge c'est mieux?   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Rien à voir.  Une révolution ne peut être menée que par des révolutionnaires. Je te rappelle que molgow est Suisse.
> 
> À+



Et en plus pour qu'il y ait une révolution, il faut qu'il y ait quelque chose à faire tomber voire à décapiter. On a déjà au bas mot deux rois et moultes courtisanes pour assurer la descendance  Donc normalement ce n'est pas une histoire de capétiens et tant mieux pour leurs minestées, parce qu'on sait comment ça a fini !


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, Belge c'est mieux?   :love:


Le Belge est sobre, lui ! 



_non ?_


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (21 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, Belge c'est mieux?   :love:



Qu'est-ce que je disais !  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je disais !  :love:



Enfoiré...   (les smilies y sont) 



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Le Belge est sobre, lui !
> 
> 
> 
> _non ?_


----------



## loustic (21 Janvier 2005)

Suisses ?
Belges ?

Les uns sont enfermés dans leurs coffres-forts !   

Les autres sont englués dans la friture !  :rose: 

La Révolution ne sera qu'une triste rémolution !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis vraiment trop à la bourre pour pouvoir continuer activement la Révolution, mais je ne désespère pas d'avoir réussi à lancer un mouvement et donné espoir aux newbies, membres et même modos qui croyaient l'Amok inébranlable* !
> _
> * attention à ne pas oublier le &quot;é&quot;..._



:mouais: :mouais: yeaaaah ! youpiiiii c'est super ! :mouais: :mouais:



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est le message du leader pour motiver les troupes, ça ? :hein: :sleep:


Ouais ! :hein:


			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En gros tu te casses, et tu laisses ta dissidence se demmerder...   Bravo...



 ce que je m'apprête à dire me coûte beaucoup  , oui beaucoup je mets ma fierté de côté ... (ppffff pas facile) et je dois reconnaître (nooon pas ça c'est trop duuuuur !  ) que WebO a raison !!!   (j'ai dit ça moi ?  je l'ai vraiment dit ? :affraid: ) 



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je savais qu'on pouvait pas faire confiance à un modo pour mener une révolution. :mouais:



 c'est pas moi l'ai dit c'est Poildep !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ce que je m'apprête à dire me coûte beaucoup  , oui beaucoup je mets ma fierté de côté ... (ppffff pas facile) et je dois reconnaître (nooon pas ça c'est trop duuuuur !  ) que WebO a raison !!!   (j'ai dit ça moi ?  je l'ai vraiment dit ? :affraid: )



Ah, quand même... le retour à la raison...  Bon, asseyez-vous là.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, quand même... le retour à la raison...  Bon, asseyez-vous là.



:modo: Attention attention pas si vite là !!! :mouais:

J'ai dit que vous aviez raison pour *cette phrase* (uniquement), pour ce qui est du roi, vous ne m'aurez pas aussi facilement !


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

Bon, Lorna, on la mène cette révolution ?


----------



## Bilbo (21 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On a déjà au bas mot deux rois




Ah. Heu, il y a quelque chose qui a dû m'échapper. Il y a encore un usurpateur qui est en état de clamer quelque chose ? 

À+


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :modo: Attention attention pas si vite là !!! :mouais:
> 
> J'ai dit que vous aviez raison pour *cette phrase* (uniquement), pour ce qui est du roi, vous ne m'aurez pas aussi facilement !



 Je suis confiant...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Lorna, on la mène cette révolution ?



Moi j'veux bien mais pour aller où ?  parce que bon j'ai des trucs prévus moi c'week-end  
 D'ailleurs pour commencer j'ai une révolution à mener auprès d'un sale virus ! 
J'lui règle son compte et on en reparle ? :love:


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'veux bien mais pour aller où ?  parce que bon j'ai des trucs prévus moi c'week-end
> D'ailleurs pour commencer j'ai une révolution à mener auprès d'un sale virus !
> J'lui règle son compte et on en reparle ? :love:


 bon... :mouais: Je vais p'têt bien devenir monarchiste, moi...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs pour commencer j'ai une révolution à mener auprès d'un sale virus !
> J'lui règle son compte et on en reparle ? :love:



-> Forums techniques...  

Elle a fière allure la rébellion... Se cassent les uns après les autres...  :love:


----------



## Amok (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Inné, je ne sais pas, mais branlable, d'après certaines, oui



 :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ah. Heu, il y a quelque chose qui a dû m'échapper. Il y a encore un usurpateur qui est en état de clamer quelque chose ?
> 
> À+



Tu oublies BackCat, le bien nommé ! Et puis le clergé pourrait vouloir retourner la situation à son avantage ! Va savoir... Le royaume de Dieu est quand même au dernier étage et tout ascenseur est donc pour l'échafaud dans ce cas précis !  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon... :mouais: Je vais p'têt bien devenir monarchiste, moi...



Et oh l'aut' comment y s'défile ! :mouais:

Pfff si les révolutionnaires ne peuvent même plus être malades mais où allons-nous, j'vais faire grève moi ! 

Pardon téléphone je reviens .....  :rose:


pause balablablablablabla



Poildep ? t'es toujours là ? 

ouais bon faut qu'on agisse et vite j'ai eu [Biiiiiiip] au téléphone !


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Poildep ? t'es toujours là ?
> 
> ouais bon faut qu'on agisse et vite j'ai eu [Biiiiiiip] au téléphone !


Plus tard, y'a un film à la télé.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> -> Forums techniques...
> 
> Elle a fière allure la rébellion... Se cassent les uns après les autres...  :love:



ahahah :mouais: Webo, la prochaine fois que tu seras malade :mouais: compte pas sur moi pour te plaindre   !

Dès que mon trident sera requinqué, là par contre compte sur moi pour reprendre les entraînements d'attaque tridentesques sur les suisses comme toi

o non pas SM lui il aime ça ce serait trop facile  )!!!


----------



## Amok (21 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Elle a fière allure la rébellion... Se cassent les uns après les autres...



Entre un roi branlable (de naissance) et un révolutionnaire en débandade, une femme de goût n'hésite pas : si ce n'est par intelligence*, c'est par raison !



* Non, rien


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ahahah :mouais: Webo, la prochaine fois que tu seras malade :mouais: compte pas sur moi pour te plaindre   !



J'ai une santé éclatante... très rarement malade...  



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dès que mon trident sera requinqué, là par contre compte sur moi pour reprendre les entraînements d'attaque tridentesques sur les suisses comme toi



Mais je n'attends que ça...   Rappelle-toi je suis pire que SM...  :love:  

Que Sa Majesté soit bénie.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Entre un roi branlable (de naissance) et un révolutionnaire en débandade, une femme de goût n'hésite pas : si ce n'est par intelligence*, c'est par raison !
> 
> 
> 
> * Non, rien



 moi j'préfère la brandade !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi j'préfère la brandade !



c encore un truc béarnais?


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi j'préfère la brandade !


 C'est une spécialité de Marlon Brando ?


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> c encore un truc béarnais?


la béarnaise façon Brando.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> c encore un truc béarnais?





			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est une spécialité de Marlon Brando ?






_
Un petit clik sur le smiley pour votre culture_


----------



## Amok (21 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi j'préfère la brandade !



Non, ce serait trop facile..... Je ne le dirais pas !


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Entre un roi branlable (de naissance) et un révolutionnaire en débandade, une femme de goût n'hésite pas : si ce n'est par intelligence*, c'est par raison !


N'étant ni une femme, ni de goût, ni intelligent, ni raisonné, *JE CONTINUE LA LUTTE !*  SEUL, s'il le faut. (De préférence, même, si je dois être assisté d'une équipe de bras cassés.) 

Suce au Roi, vive la raie publique !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> N'étant ni une femme, ni de goût, ni intelligent, ni raisonné, *JE CONTINUE LA LUTTE !*  SEUL, s'il le faut. (De préférence, même, si je dois être assisté d'une équipe de bras cassés.)
> 
> Suce au Roi, vive la raie publique !


*
Et oh* et moi et moi et moi 

j'ai pas le bras cassé d'abord  , c'est juste un virus qui a enrhumé mon trident . 



Poildep c'est  : *quand tu veux où tu veux* :love:*


_* euuh pour la révolution hein ! :mouais:  :love:_


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

Lorna, je te nomme *Général en chef du corps des Diablotines.*


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et oh* et moi et moi et moi
> 
> j'ai pas le bras cassé d'abord  , c'est juste un virus qui a enrhumé mon trident .
> ...



Moi et mon sabre lazer sommes aussi avec vous     

Luttons pour les droits de l'homme (et surtout de la femme!!!)


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, je te nomme *Général en chef du corps des Diablotines.*



Et ben... z'êtes bien barré...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, je te nomme *Général en chef du corps des Diablotines.*



ouééééééé youpiiiiiii!!!  



* merciiiii* :love: :love: :love:



Au fait ? c'est bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et ben... z'êtes bien barré...  :love:



Non je ne dirais rien ... c'est trop facile


----------



## Nephou (21 Janvier 2005)

Ouais enfin faut pas se réjouir trop vite, regardez à qui elle ressemble votre généraline






tsssss elle s'épile pas en plus _vous aurez noté la main de sa Sérrénissimité repoussant l'ennemi_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin faut pas se réjouir trop vite, regardez à qui elle ressemble votre généraline
> 
> tsssss elle s'épile pas en plus _vous aurez noté la main de sa Sérrénissimité repoussant l'ennemi_



Toi tu as fait une recherche avec "Lorna" dans google image :mouais:


----------



## Amok (21 Janvier 2005)

Laisse tomber, Web'O, on s'en fout : celles qui font plus de 30, bonnet A sont de notre côté !   :love:


----------



## Nephou (21 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu as fait une recherche avec "Lorna" dans google image :mouais:


:ciel démasqué: :rose: ben vi   


_pis avec mon pseudo je risque pas grand chose_


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin faut pas se réjouir trop vite, regardez à qui elle ressemble votre généraline
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arffff    T'es trop mimi sans ton casque Lorna :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber, Web'O, on s'en fout : celles qui font plus de 30, bonnet A sont de notre côté !   :love:



 :love: La sagesse... j'oublie toujours la sagesse...  :love: 

+30 powahh...  :love:


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber, Web'O, on s'en fout : celles qui font plus de 30, bonnet A sont de notre côté !   :love:


Le problème, c'est que leur QI, lui, ne fait pas plus de 30.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, c'est que leur QI, lui, ne fait pas plus de 30.



ça c'est petit...  C'est simplement qu'elle savent se fondre et se mettre au niveau de leurs ennemis.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Vous passez à côté de véritables concentrés de jeunesse ! :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber, Web'O, on s'en fout : celles qui font plus de 30, bonnet A sont de notre côté !   :love:



Mais vous avez des filles de votre coté???  :hein:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (21 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Vous passez à côté de véritables concentrés de jeunesse ! :rateau:



Je croyais qu'ils passaient entre


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Vous passez à côté de véritables concentrés de jeunesse ! :rateau:



Toi, t'as plus que quelques mois avant de passer la barrière...   :love: 



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais vous avez des filles de votre coté???  :hein:  :mouais:  :mouais:



Et comment...  Y a même des agentes-doubles  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Laisse tomber, Web'O, on s'en fout : celles qui font plus de 30, bonnet A sont de notre côté !   :love:





oki, + de 30 ans et bonnet A , le compte est bon pour moi 


mais :   




			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus pour qu'il y ait une révolution, il faut qu'il y ait quelque chose à faire tomber voire à décapiter. On a déjà au bas mot deux rois et
> 
> *moultes courtisanes pour assurer la descendance *





pour la descendance compte pas sur moi, 
j'ai depassé la date limite !!!


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est petit...  C'est simplement qu'elle savent se fondre et se mettre au niveau de leurs ennemis.


Pourquoi faire ?


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est petit...


J'avais lu _c'est ça, petit_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Toi, t'as plus que quelques mois avant de passer la barrière...   :love:




Ouais mais laisse moi ces quelques mois !  




			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et comment...  Y a même des agentes-doubles  :love:



Des noms !!! :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais laisse moi ces quelques mois !



ça sera encore mieux après... :love: :love:   



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Des noms !!! :mouais: :mouais:



Bien que Suisse, je ne pratique pas la délation (avec un d!)...


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

Bien, cette révolution, jusqu'ici un peu molasse, a besoin maintenant d'un meneur d'envergure. J'ai donc décidé de changer d'avatar. 

   

_Du coup j'ai une chance de rallier les Corses du bar avec moi.   :love:_


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2005)

Sus à la marionette tex avery, minesté dont le pouvoir illusoire ne repose que sur des mots :rateau: :hosto:
Renversons cette monarchie tyrannesque prete à tout, même à l'adoption, pour sauvegarder ses privilèges d'un autre temps.
Unissons nous dans la joie et l'allegresse pour crier tous ensemble : "Suçe !"

:hosto: :modo: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Toi, t'as plus que quelques mois avant de passer la barrière...   :love:
> 
> 
> 
> Et comment...  Y a même des agentes-doubles  :love:



t'as pas remarqué que c'était seulement à partir de 2L de bière que tu les voyais     :rateau:


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> "Suçe !"


La cédille, c'est pour accentuer la connotation sexuelle ?


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bien, cette révolution, jusqu'ici un peu molasse, a besoin maintenant d'un meneur d'envergure. J'ai donc décidé de changer d'avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> _Du coup j'ai une chance de rallier les Corses du bar avec moi.   :love:_



Euh si on laisse tomber le royaume pour passer à l'empire, je crois que je vais creer un troisiéme camp moi...  :hein:    :mouais: 

Faut pas oublier que je fais partie des rebelles


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> votre roi n'est pas monté sur le trone parce qu'il y était né.



pourquoi, alors   un besoin pressant     :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bien, cette révolution, jusqu'ici un peu molasse, a besoin maintenant d'un meneur d'envergure. J'ai donc décidé de changer d'avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> _Du coup j'ai une chance de rallier les Corses du bar avec moi.   :love:_


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> La cédille, c'est pour accentuer la connotation sexuelle ?


  parlons en de la revolution sexuelle, c'est un peu mou non ? 

:rateau:


----------



## poildep (21 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> parlons en de la revolution sexuelle, c'est un peu mou non ?
> 
> :rateau:


 oui mais maintenant on a un sans-culotte avec nous.      :love:


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Je voudrais pas abuser..  :rose: Mais je peux avoir un chapeau moi aussi ??     :love:


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais pas abuser..  :rose: Mais je peux avoir un chapeau moi aussi ??     :love:



et un casque, pour les manifs !


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et un casque, pour les manifs !



Arffff    

Pffff rose en plus   

Nan mais dans l'idée, un casque comme les pilotes de la rebellion dans Star Wars, avec le symbole sur le coté


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'il dit, le nioubie ? :mouais:



Hein :hein: ?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Janvier 2005)

Révolution... ?  



Mon ©ul


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

Côté maternel j'ai parmi mes lointains parents quelques vieux durs à cuire du Sinn Fein     si ça peut aider, Mais je suis très partagé ayant d'autre part à la fois des anarchistes et des royalistes parmi mes autres ascendants


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Côté maternel j'ai parmi mes lointains parents quelques vieux durs à cuire du Sinn Fein



   


REVOLUTION


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Janvier 2005)

Tiens, au fait  j'ai retrouvé la vidéo d'ATARI :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macelene (21 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, au fait  j'ai retrouvé la vidéo d'ATARI :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:





 Global....


Et...???


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Janvier 2005)

et??? et j'suis content


----------



## Spyro (22 Janvier 2005)

Ah ça y est j'ai compris d'où viennent les chapos...
Franchement, c'est ridicule.
Le seul couvre-chef acceptable est la KASKETTE bien sûr !!


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça y est j'ai compris d'où viennent les chapos...
> Franchement, c'est ridicule.
> Le seul couvre-chef acceptable est la KASKETTE bien sûr !!


 meuh non hé ! C'est has been, la kaskette.


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

moi a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, je te nomme *Général en chef du corps des Diablotines.*


Chapeau !


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Chapeau !


 Et c'est celui de l'Amiral Nelson. Excusez du peu.


----------



## Spyro (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> meuh non hé ! C'est has been, la kaskette.


LA KASKETTE VINKRA !!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> B_Du coup j'ai une chance de rallier les Corses du bar avec moi.   :love:_



Ben ; t'as pas besoin de te déguiser en nain caractériel pour ça, mon Poildep... :love:
Ou alors fais toi un avatar Pascal Paoli...
T'as un contrat à me donner?


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> LA KASKETTE VINKRA !!!!!


Spyro, je te nomme *général en chef des bataillons de kaskettes*


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> T'as un contrat à me donner?


La cible ultime est l'Amok, mais j'ai peur que tu aies du mal à en venir à bout seul.  
En attendant je te nomme *chef des troupes kamikazes*. Je te préviendrai lorsque tu devras effectuer ta première et dernière mission. _Rompez !_


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Chapeau !



Deux chapeaux? Ça fait pas un peu beaucoup pour la Diablotine en chef?   Le cafsque doit tomber...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> En attendant je te nomme *chef des troupes kamikazes*. [/i]



Heuuuuu... Y'a une prime de risques au moins? :mouais:


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuu... Y'a une prime de risques au moins? :mouais:


 Bien sûr. Tu la toucheras dès ta première mission effectuée.


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Deux chapeaux? Ça fait pas un peu beaucoup pour la Diablotine en chef?   Le cafsque doit tomber...


Si quelquechose doit tomber, suivant toute logique, ce sera le chapeau.  Vos basses attaques ne sauraient destabiliser ma généraline en chef, Môssieur Webo.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr. Tu la toucheras dès ta première mission effectuée.


... Ca me parraît honnête...


----------



## Dedalus (22 Janvier 2005)

fais gaffe, Patochman, tu sais ce qui peut arriver aux exécuteurs des basses ½uvres manipulés par de cyniques postulants dictateurs...


----------



## Bilbo (22 Janvier 2005)

Le clergé observera l'évolution des événements pour se décider comme à son habitude. Cela dit, un Belge avec le chapeau de Nelson qui aime la bière, c'est quand même autre chose qu'un Suisse calviniste qui parle de renverser l'ordre établi. En bref, on a peut-être vraiment une révolution sur les bras. 

À+


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> de cyniques postulants dictateurs...


De qui tu parles ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> fais gaffe, Patochman, tu sais ce qui peut arriver aux exécuteurs des basses ½uvres manipulés par de cyniques postulants dictateurs...



... Non... ça fait mal?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Si quelquechose doit tomber, suivant toute logique, ce sera le chapeau.  Vos basses attaques ne sauraient destabiliser ma généraline en chef, Môssieur Webo.



J'al lu Géraldine...   M'en parles pas stp.


----------



## Dedalus (22 Janvier 2005)

ben, ça dépend de ce qu'on entend par faire mal... T'as entendu parler des bains de pied en ciment liquide ou des baignoires remplies de chaux vive ?


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

Au fait Poildep, je débarque un peu depuis le temps que je suis pas revenue, mais c'est quoi cet accoutrement? T'as décidé de devenir Napo-poildep? T'as des crampes d'estomac en ce moment?


----------



## Dedalus (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> De qui tu parles ?




du général Vendémiaire


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr. Tu la toucheras dès ta première mission effectuée.



après la "mission kamikaze"    :rateau:


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, *un Belge avec le chapeau de Nelson* qui aime la bière, c'est quand même autre chose qu'un Suisse calviniste qui parle de renverser l'ordre établi. En bref, on a peut-être vraiment une révolution sur les bras.


1. Je ne suis pas Belge. _(mais merci du compliment)_ :love:
2. C'est ma Généraline qui a un chapeau de Nelson. Le mien est de Bonaparte. 


_Sinon, tout le reste est bien observé..._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> ben, ça dépend de ce qu'on entend par faire mal... T'as entendu parler des bains de pied en ciment liquide ou des baignoires remplies de chaux vive ?



Oui. Les bains de pied au ciment prompt ; on connait, par chez nous... En plus je vaux pas une bille, en apnée... :affraid:


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> LA KASKETTE VINKRA !!!!!


 Elle vaincra, elle vaincra... ça dépend beaucoup des japonais, je te rappelle que c'est nous qui lançons les modes 

Pis de toute façon, t'as les antennes qui dépassent de la casquette, c'est une marque déposée de la Jap ça... t'auras jamais des belles antennes naturelles comme moi


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> après la "mission kamikaze"    :rateau:


 chuuuuut !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> chuuuuut !



oups


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> je te rappelle que c'est nous qui lançons les modes


Moi aussi je lance les modes.  _A la poubelle._ :love:


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

Ah? Bah zut alors, tu dois pas bien viser... ou alors c'est mes antennes qui gênent pour rentrer dans la corbeille


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> chuuuuut !



On m'aurait menti à l'insu de mon plein gré???? :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Bilbo (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> 2. C'est ma Généraline qui a un chapeau de Nelson. Le mien est de Bonaparte.


Et tu t'étonnes d'avoir des coups de Trafalgar.  Je crains que tu ne finisses comme Napoléon, une courte période au zénith puis l'amertume et l'oubli.  Je te rassure, ce n'est qu'une crainte, je changerai d'avis en temps voulu si c'est nécessaire. 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> je changerai d'avis en temps voulu si c'est nécessaire.


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

C'est nécessaire? Réellement?


----------



## golf (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr. Tu la toucheras dès ta première mission effectuée.


Rectification, ta veuve la touchera


----------



## Dedalus (22 Janvier 2005)

Rappelle-toi des fossés de Vincennes


(bon, je sais, le duc d'Enghien n'était pas le duc de Nevers, mais quand même...)


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

Vous parlez que de toucher... c'est pas bientôt fini bande de pervers?


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Vous parlez que de toucher... c'est pas bientôt fini bande de pervers?



Et Golf qui en rajoute une couche avec la veuve.

Franchement, ces modos, aucune tenue


----------



## Bilbo (22 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Rectification, ta veuve la touchera


Du tout, les biens des saints vont à l'église.  Je me chargerai personnellement de canoniser PATOCHMAN. 

À+


----------



## golf (22 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> ... un Belge avec le chapeau de Nelson ...


Un gelbe, encore, ç'eut prêté à sourire, mais celui là est Vosgien et c'est une autre paire de manche


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Du tout, les biens des saints vont à l'église.  Je me chargerai personnellement de canoniser PATOCHMAN.
> 
> À+


 ça m'étonnerait. Tu es la cible de la mission kamikaze que je projette de lui confier.


----------



## golf (22 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, ces modos, aucune tenue


re-


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça m'étonnerait. Tu es la cible de la mission kamikaze que je projette de lui confier.


 Kamikaze? Ah nan, là tu te trompes de culture stp


----------



## Bilbo (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça m'étonnerait. Tu es la cible de la mission kamikaze que je projette de lui confier.


Parce que tu t'imagine qu'il va la réussir.  À l'impossible nul n'est tenu et pourtant quelque chose me dit qu'il va essayer. Un saint je vous dis. :love:

À+

PATOCHMAN, tu as beaucoup de biens ? :rateau:


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un gelbe, encore, ç'eut prêté à sourire, mais celui là est Vosgien et c'est une autre paire de manche


Pile-poil entre Belgique et Suisse. :love: Du point de vue stratégique, c'est parfait.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça m'étonnerait. Tu es la cible de la mission kamikaze que je projette de lui confier.



Au fait ; pour la mission... Je met ma chemise bleue ; ou la noire? Hmm? T'en penses quoi?


----------



## Spyro (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais dans l'idée, un casque comme les pilotes de la rebellion dans Star Wars, avec le symbole sur le coté


C'est pour qui le joli cafsque ? Hmmmmm ?







Bon en 80x80 c'est un peu petit quand même  :hein:
En plus grand on verrait mieux le logo de la rébellion :rateau: 
T'es sûr que tu veux pas une kaskette ?


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Au fait ; pour la mission... Je met ma chemise bleue ; ou la noire? Hmm? T'en penses quoi?


 Demande à ta veuv...pardon, à ta femme.  _mais selon moi, le noir est moins salissant._


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

Noir, c'est plus seyant


----------



## golf (22 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Unissons nous dans la joie et l'allegresse pour crier tous ensemble : "Suçe !"


:affraid: C'est un mot d'ordre :affraid:
C'est moyennement mobilisateur ça :mouais: 
M'enfin, les goûts et les couleurs  :rateau:​


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

En tout cas je ne suivrai pas le mouvement   

Dommage diront certains...


----------



## Bilbo (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pile-poil entre Belgique et Suisse. :love: Du point de vue stratégique, c'est parfait.


Si je te disais ce que cette remarque m'inspire, je me mettrais les Belges et les Lorrains à dos. Or, il s'avère que j'adore les premiers. Par conséquent, je m'abstiendrai. 

À+


----------



## golf (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> _mais selon moi, le noir est moins salissant._


Noir ou bleu, c'est *avant la mission   
Après*, c'est kaki dehors et .a.a dedans  :modo:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Noir, c'est plus seyant



J'en ai une très belle de chez Kenzo ; jolie niponne :love:


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Si je te disais ce que cette remarque m'inspire, je me mettrais les Belges et les Lorrains à dos. Or, il s'avère que j'adore les premiers. Par conséquent, je m'abstiendrai.


Je ne te demanderai pas ce que tu penses des deuxièmes, _orchlor._   :love:


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

On demande une ambulance, après la sortie précipitée de golf, qui s'est crashé en flammes après cette blague...


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour qui le joli cafsque ? Hmmmmm ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comme ça peutêt ?


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai une très belle de chez Kenzo ; jolie niponne


Mmmmmm... tu m'intéresses là  :love:


----------



## golf (22 Janvier 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> On demande une ambulance, après la sortie précipitée de golf, qui s'est crashé en flammes après cette blague...


Toi le nippon à la moutarde, je vais m'occuper de ton cas


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmmm... tu m'intéresses là  :love:


Cochonne !


----------



## Bilbo (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> _orchlor._




 :love:


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Toi le nippon à la moutarde, je vais m'occuper de ton cas


 Déjà la nipponne l'ami... aurais-je des attributs sous mon kimono, placés plus bas que mes glandes mammaires? 

Sinon à la moutarde c'est pas bon, ou alors au Wasabi


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Cochonne !


 Ah non, pas cochonne, juste envie d'un beau kimono    

Tant que je paie pas...


----------



## Spyro (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça peutêt ?


T'as oublié la visière


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié la visière


 Bah nan, sinon elle voit plus rien


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> :love:


À+ ? 


   :love:


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié la visière


Maiiiiiis, c'est pas une kasketteuuuuuuu !


----------



## golf (22 Janvier 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Déjà la nipponne l'ami... aurais-je des attributs sous mon kimono, placés plus bas que mes glandes mammaires?
> 
> Sinon à la moutarde c'est pas bon, ou alors au Wasabi


Mouarfff  :rateau: 
Ah non, c'est vrai, là, c'est la sauce au champagne


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff  :rateau:
> Ah non, c'est vrai, là, c'est la sauce au champagne


 Hips...


----------



## Spyro (22 Janvier 2005)

Là, voila, avec la visière ! C'est important les visières, pour pas se prendre des mouches dans les yeux des fois qu'on aie oublié de fermer son cockpit !


----------



## Spyro (22 Janvier 2005)

_Fichu forum qui rame _


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

Alors là vous etes trop fort les gars!!!     

Merci :love: :love: :love: 


Je vais m'y croire à donf moi maintenant!!!      Attention voila la princesse MarLeia !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

me voila parée Super Commandant Poildep ! 



Ps : Yessssssss :love: :love: :love:


----------



## golf (22 Janvier 2005)

Mouarfff, quelle armée de révolutionnaires naires nerfs 

Izmolgoud, vient voir çà :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

BAZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAÏÏÏÏÏÏÏÏÏ!!!!!! .......................... SCHPLAFFFFFFF! .... Merde! encore loupé. Putain ; ça fait mal... Heu... M'sieur Poildep?... Vot' grandeur?... Mon adjudant? ... Hoooo!!!
Je voulais vous dire ; kamikaze ; rien qu'à l'entrainement c'est migrainogène... Si vous aviez plutôt un poste de plagiste ; ou même de maitre nageur?... Barman?... Danseur mondain... Taxi boy?...
Non?... Heuuuuu... Parce que là je sens que je vais pas tenir le coup. J'ai un de ces putains de mal de tronche... :rateau:  :casse:


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> BAZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAÏÏÏÏÏÏÏÏÏ!!!!!! .......................... SCHPLAFFFFFFF! .... Merde! encore loupé. Putain ; ça fait mal... Heu... M'sieur Poildep?... Vot' grandeur?... Mon adjudant? ... Hoooo!!!
> Je voulais vous dire ; kamikaze ; rien qu'à l'entrainement c'est migrainogène... Si vous aviez plutôt un poste de plagiste ; ou même de maitre nageur?... Barman?... Danseur mondain... Taxi boy?...
> Non?... Heuuuuu... Parce que là je sens que je vais pas tenir le coup. J'ai un de ces putains de mal de tronche... :rateau:  :casse:



Au fait tu as réussit à récupérer la cargaison au fond de la seine????   


Euh la monarchie la!!   Vous devriez quand même vous en faire un peu!!   Je vous signale que vous avez les Corses et les Basques contre vous!!!


----------



## Bilbo (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euh la monarchie la!!   Vous devriez quand même vous en faire un peu!!   Je vous signale que vous avez les Corses et les Basques contre vous!!!


Pour l'instant les Corses ont la migraine. 

À+


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Au fait tu as réussit à récupérer la cargaison au fond de la seine????
> 
> 
> Euh la monarchie la!!   Vous devriez quand même vous en faire un peu!!   Je vous signale que vous avez les Corses et les Basques contre vous!!!



L'union sacrée, cocote  Comme aux journées de Corte...
Les calach' sont en train de sêcher dans la buanderie et j'ai mis les Glock dans le sêche linge... Putain! il fait un raffut d'enfer et j'ai un de ces mal de tronche...  :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant les Corses ont la migraine.
> 
> À+



Tant mieux, c'est là qu'ils sont les plus dangeureux


----------



## loustic (22 Janvier 2005)

C'est effrayant tout ça !

Un archloch qui traite un autre de orchlor  !!!

Un kamikaze encore en vie après une séance d'entraînelent  !!!

Un généralissime mégalo qui sort directement d'un asile de dingues  !!!

   :mouais:     

Et la Raie Molle Ution ?   Qui s'en occupe ?


----------



## Dedalus (22 Janvier 2005)

Révolution : trahison, disait (paraît-il) un mien grand-père catalan et vrai-anarchiste condamné à mort par le Poum pendant la guerre d'Espagne


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Révolution : trahison, disait (paraît-il) un mien grand-père catalan et vrai-anarchiste condamné à mort par le Poum pendant la guerre d'Espagne




Pour pépé     tout commentaire supplémentaire serait déplacé


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> C'est effrayant tout ça !
> 
> Un archloch qui traite un autre de orchlor  !!!
> 
> ...


 C'est vrai que si tous les kamikazes s'entraînaient à conditions réelles, y'aurait plus beaucoup de risques pour leurs cibles


----------



## Spyro (22 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant les Corses ont la migraine.





			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tant mieux, c'est là qu'ils sont les plus dangeureux


Non là tu confonds avec Psykokwak 

_J'ai un pote qui trouve ça tellement drôle qu'il m'envoie des extraits de la série  :hein:  :rateau:   _


----------



## Grug (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un a enfin eu l'Amok ?


 

Y'a des signes qui ne trompent pas : la victoire est proche, la monarchie par en couille dans ses boxer shorts, le petit prince lache son mentor.
Vu les traces de pneu ça ressemble à un virage ! :rateau:


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

T'as raison, vive la démocratie ! Je suis de tout c½ur avec toi... euh... c'est quoi ton nom déjà? Jeanne Grug?


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

Bon   

Juste comme ça...   Quand il n'y a plus de resistance en face, (comme ça semble le cas   ) C'est que l'on a gagné non???


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon
> 
> Juste comme ça...   Quand il n'y a plus de resistance en face, (comme ça semble le cas   ) C'est que l'on a gagné non???


 Ne crions pas victoire trop tôt. En ce week-end, c'est le calme avant la tempête... :mouais: Mais ces gogos du pouvoir en place ne font que m'accorder le temps nécessaire pour élaborer une stratégie imparable. (niek niek !) 

En attendant, Nexka, je te nomme *Commandant en chef des escadrons rebelles !*  _la classe, hein ?_  :love:


----------



## macelene (22 Janvier 2005)

Poildep au tricorne... a dit:
			
		

> Ne crions pas victoire trop tôt. En ce week-end, c'est le calme avant la tempête...  Mais ces gogos du pouvoir en place ne font que m'accorder le temps nécessaire pour élaborer une stratégie imparable. (niek niek !)




n'oublie pas de nous faire parvenir les plans de ta stratégie...   même si je reste dans l'ombre je n'en suis pas moins solidaire...


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3001964&postcount=1915
> 
> Y'a des signes qui ne trompent pas : la victoire est proche, la monarchie par en couille dans ses boxer shorts, le petit prince lache son mentor.
> Vu les traces de pneu ça ressemble à un virage ! :rateau:


Grug, je te nomme *Grand Amiral de la flotte Répubicaine* et *secrétaire général attaché au maintien du niveau de connerie*  _C'est pas beau ça ?_ :love:


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie pas de nous faire parvenir les plans de ta stratégie...   même si je reste dans l'ombre je n'en suis pas moins solidaire...


 J'ai une mission pour toi d'intrigante à la cour.  :love:


----------



## macelene (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une mission pour toi d'intrigante à la cour.  :love:



vais les faire bouillir...  seront rouges comme des homards sortant d'une casserole d'eau bouillante...

    :love:


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu auras tout essayé.
> 
> :rose:


 Roberto Vendez, il est temps de choisir ton camp.  J'ai une mission sur mesure à te proposer. 
Si tu nous rejoins, je te ferai *Capitaine*.  _Sinon, je ne donne pas cher de ta peau quand le pouvoir en place sera renversé. _


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Sue ce, je vais regarder mon feuilleton à la télé. 
 :love:


----------



## Grug (22 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça je connais !
> 
> :rose:  :love:  :love:



choisis ton camp camarade !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Sue ce, je vais regarder mon feuilleton à la télé.
> :love:



... un grand bol de Banania... Une savane de Papy brossard... L'harmonie n'est pas exclue d'une révolution... :love:


----------



## lumai (22 Janvier 2005)

Etant moi-même actuellement très hautement contagieuse, je vous offre mes services pour toute infiltration des lignes ennemies.
Bien sur l'indisponibilité d'un minimum de 80 % des troupes ennemies est garantie pendant au moins 2 jours.

J'accepte tout versement sous forme d'anti-nauséeux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Etant moi-même actuellement très hautement contagieuse, je vous offre mes services pour toute infiltration des lignes ennemies.
> Bien sur l'indisponibilité d'un minimum de 80 % des troupes ennemies est garantie pendant au moins 2 jours.
> 
> J'accepte tout versement sous forme d'anti-nauséeux.



Gastro!?!?    Vade retro Chapi moisie     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

je suis un peu perdue là   

on est où avec cette revolution?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis un peu perdue là
> 
> on est où avec cette revolution?



Merci pour la bouboule... J'ai dépassé le cota/24h...
Sinon ; les corses ont toujours été des mercenaires sans foi ni loi... Depuis la république de Genes ; et même sous François 1er...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la bouboule... J'ai dépassé le cota/24h...
> Sinon ; les corses ont toujours été des mercenaires sans foi ni loi... Depuis la république de Genes ; et même sous François 1er...





mais qui sont ces ignobles personnages ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais qui sont ces ignobles personnages ?



Qui? Les Corses? ... de simples humains qui assument leur basse humanité... Mais on doit pas être les seuls...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euh la monarchie la!!   Vous devriez quand même vous en faire un peu!!   Je vous signale que vous avez les Corses et les Basques contre vous!!!



 Euh Nexka et les _Béarnais_   (enfin moi c'est déjà ça !!!  , parce que bon à Orthez ça préfère les rois je suppose ! :mouais: )
Là les rebelles ils commencent à avoir d'la gueule :love: 

D'ailleurs Monsieur le *Leader Charismatique de la Révolution en marche* ... faudrait penser à compter vos troupes !  la liste s'allonge


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

C'est sur Lorna  On a plus peur du grand méchant loup nous!!!


----------



## Gabi (22 Janvier 2005)

Je suis pour le vainqueur auquel j'accorde tout mon soutien ainsi que ma loyauté eternelle.
(j'veux bien être celui qui dessine les cartes des plans d'attaque)


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

Mais si Poldep on a gagné!!!   Regarde, j'ai la preuve!! Même le tout petit chaperon rouge il a matté le Amok


----------



## macelene (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais si Poldep on a gagné!!!   Regarde, j'ai la preuve!! Même le tout petit chaperon rouge il a matté le Amok




   et il a gardé tout ses attributs.....


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et il a gardé tout ses attributs.....



il sera bientôt castré


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Capitaine ?*
> :mouais:
> Je peux pas être... F.U.S.I.S.A.M.E.D.E. *(Formateur Ultra-Spécial d'Intrigantes Secrètes avec Mouche et Décolleté Emouvant) ???*
> 
> ...


Bon, d'accord. Mais tu seras capitaine en même temps.  Je trouve que ça sonne bien _Capitaine Vendez_ :love:


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il sera bientôt castré


 Quand à toi, prince Macinside, si tu trahis ton père illégitime et rejoins nos forces, je te nommerai *Grand Administrateur*.  _Qui dit mieux ?_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Quand à toi, prince Macinside, si tu trahis ton père illégitime et rejoins nos forces, je te nommerai *Grand Administrateur*.  _Qui dit mieux ?_





prevoir une seconde revolution....  

celle de la famille royale !!!


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et il a gardé tout ses attributs.....



Ah vivi 

Bah il n'y aurait aucune gloire à la vistoire sinon!! Ca serait trop facile  :love:


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Etant moi-même actuellement très hautement contagieuse, je vous offre mes services pour toute infiltration des lignes ennemies.
> Bien sur l'indisponibilité d'un minimum de 80 % des troupes ennemies est garantie pendant au moins 2 jours.
> 
> J'accepte tout versement sous forme d'anti-nauséeux.


L'état major prend note votre très intéressante proposition.


----------



## Gabi (22 Janvier 2005)

L'epilogue ? Peut-être... ou pas...


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> L'epilogue ? Peut-être... ou pas...


Certainement pas. Le déserteur Molgow, en tout cas, n'a pas à figurer dans ce montage.


----------



## Gabi (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Certainement pas. Le déserteur Molgow, en tout cas, n'a pas à figurer dans ce montage.



Arff... L'a deserté ? Le lâche ! (en même temps, une tortue face au danger... ça se carapate.).


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

Heee!!!     

On pourait régler ça une bonne foi pour toute par un Burger Quizz!!!    :love:  :rateau:   


Les rebelles :love: :love: contre les autres!!   

Faudrait des neutres pour arbitrer


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait des neutres pour arbitrer


Pas des Suisses, hein !


----------



## Gabi (22 Janvier 2005)

Edité


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Edité


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>



Ça n'en vaut pas la peine...  

_Glisse-le sur une fenêtre de Safari.  _


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'en vaut pas la peine...
> 
> _Glisse-le sur une fenêtre de Safari.  _





merci    


bravooo gabi


----------



## Gabi (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bravooo gabi



Merciii !


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Edité



Bah et moi alors??? Je suis la commandante en chef des escadrons rebelles!!!  :hein: C'est important!!   J'ai mis un casque exprés et tout!!  :hein:   


Sinon bravo


----------



## Gabi (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah et moi alors??? Je suis la commandante en chef des escadrons rebelles!!!  :hein: C'est important!!   J'ai mis un casque exprés et tout!!  :hein:
> 
> 
> Sinon bravo



Humm... attends.


----------



## Gabi (22 Janvier 2005)

Re-edité


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

Arfffff    

Exelent!!!   Bravo!!!!! 

Merci


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2005)

Signature de poildep a dit:
			
		

> Futur empereur des forums.



Futur empereur ?

Il nomme à tout va : capitaine de ceci, général de cela, grand administrateur de mes choses... Vous savez pourtant comment cela se termine toujours : l'empereur une fois en place expédie les généraux aux galères, les capitaines au cachot, les administrateurs sentent dans leurs côtes l'acier des lames et les intrigantes filent dans des maisons fermées sur d'autres continents ou dans des couvents. Certaines vont connaitre les mirages de l'Afrique ou de l'Asie, croyez moi.

Ca hurle, ca remue : "A bas le roi ! Vive la république !" Que voyons nous au terme de plusieurs jours de remue-méninges révolutionnaires ? certains ont le sommet du crane couvert d'un ridicule accessoire qui ne leur permet que de branler le chef avec plus de vigueur, d'autres désertent, les porteuses de jupettes et de casques à cornes s'excitent comme dans une réunion Tupperware et.... Et bien, c'est tout !

Le palais est calme et le pouvoir serein. L'ordre règne en Stylandie, glorieuse et eternelle. Bientôt le peuple aura ses jeux : Poildep et ses félons, les testiboules passées à la Ripolin danseront la gigue sur la pelouse du Stade "BigLebowski", les attributs des uns dans les oreilles des autres.

J'ai chargé mon fidèle Rezba d'organiser les réjouissances. Il y aura de l'alcool, des femmes et de la musique pour les partisans de l'ordre. Ma garde Suisse est en place, l'assemblée est dissoute. Un gouvernement restrein est au travail pour faire cesser cette horde de louveteaux qui arrosent tous les réverbères sur leur chemin en riant grassement.

Nous allons écrire l'histoire d'encre rouge sang, de l'hémoglobine des couards aux galures de clown qui jappent dans les arrière-cours mais font demi-tour, la queue basse, lorsqu'au loin apparaissent les tours du pouvoir.

En vérité je vous le dis : l'heure du pardon est passée et des têtes vont rouler dans la sciure.

Amok 1er, "le bannisseur"
Palais de Stylandie.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En vérité je vous le dis : l'heure du pardon est passée et des têtes vont rouler dans la sciure.
> 
> Amok 1er, "le bannisseur"
> Palais de Stylandie.




 du poisson pané ?


----------



## Gabi (22 Janvier 2005)

Rhââa lala... Quelle méthode démagogique ! Crois-tu canaliser la rage du peuple dans des divertissements de masse ? Pfff... Devant de telles basseses, je m'engage pleinement dans la révolte :
A bas le tyran Amok !


----------



## molgow (22 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Re-edité



Je proteste ! 

Je fais également partie de cette révolution, sans moi on ne serait même pas en train d'en parler ! Non mais ! 

Et je n'ai pas déserté, je vous soutiens juste d'une manière plus passive


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je fais également partie de cette révolution, sans moi on ne serait même pas en train d'en parler ! Non mais !



Tu avais pas filé en douce?   Ou comme un voleur...



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Et je n'ai pas déserté, je vous soutiens juste d'une manière plus passive



Voilà qui va rassurer tes troupes.


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voilà qui va rassurer tes troupes.



Mais nous n'avons pas peur!!   Nous sommes en confiance....  :love: 


Bon je suis un peu d'accord avec Amok sur le fait que quitter un roi pour tomber sur un empereur c'est pas top top  :hein:    :mouais: Mais il sera toujours possible de refaire une revolution aprés


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour la descendance compte pas sur moi,
> j'ai depassé la date limite !!!



En temps de guerre tout le monde doit faire corps ! La chanteuse de Sa Majesté ferait-elle opposition ? Sa Majesté compte peut être sur vous pour détourner PoildEmpereur autrement dénommé Mikoléon 1er de son objectif, non pas comme une Cléôpartre s'offrant à son Jules, mais telle Judith coupant la tête d'Holopherne !


----------



## appleman (22 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> A bas le tyran Amok !



je serai toujours impréssioné par le dévouement sans limite des soldats qui n'ont pas peur de prendre des coups hosto:  :hosto:  :casse:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2005)

appleman fils de Guillaume Tell a dit:
			
		

> je serai toujours impréssioné par le dévouement sans limite des soldats qui n'ont pas peur de prendre des coups hosto:  :hosto:  :casse:



Kelkoo ? Oups :rose:


----------



## molgow (22 Janvier 2005)

Voici une photo d'Amosh prise lors de l'un de ses derniers discours de propagande anti-newbie !​ 





Un extrait de son discours fait froid dans le dos :
_
« C'est grâce à l'esprit des posteurs MacGéens, à la détermination de notre coalition et à la puissance des SuperModos de MacGé que nous avons réalisé ces progrès (ndlr: l'éradication des newbies). Lorsque j'ai mobilisé Bilbo et Rezba, je l'ai fait avec une confiance totale en leur courage et en leur compétence, et c'est grâce à eux que nous gagnons la guerre contre les Newbies. Les SuperModos et les Modos de l'équipe de modération ont transmis un message qui est maintenant clair à tous mes ennemis : même à dix mille posts de flood, par-delà le forum Mac OS X et le Bar MacGé, en post-it de Rendezvous et au fond du Jurassic Mac, ils n'échapperont pas à ma justice. »

_​


----------



## Gabi (22 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je proteste !
> 
> Je fais également partie de cette révolution, sans moi on ne serait même pas en train d'en parler ! Non mais !
> 
> Et je n'ai pas déserté, je vous soutiens juste d'une manière plus passive



Re-re-edité


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2005)

Euh poildep !!! ... j'ai fourbi tout ce que j'avais à fourbir depuis plus de deux heures.... Un petit titre ou un petit grade pour un petit vieux peut-être........ ?????? :rose: :rose:


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Voici une photo d'Amosh prise lors de l'un de ses derniers discours de propagande anti-newbie !​
> 
> 
> 
> ​




un bâtiment de ma marine personnel a coulé ce navire


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un bâtiment de ma marine personnel a coulé ce navire



Ca y est??? T'es passé de notre coté??


----------



## Gabi (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un bâtiment de ma marine personnel a coulé ce navire



Ca m'a donné une idée


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est??? T'es passé de notre coté??



le coté obscure c'est marrant 5 minutes  j'en ai profité pour clouer au sol l'aviation d'amokuine


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh poildep !!! ... j'ai fourbi tout ce que j'avais à fourbir depuis plus de deux heures.... Un petit titre ou un petit grade pour un petit vieux peut-être........ ?????? :rose: :rose:


thebiglebowsky, je te nomme *Officier suprême de l'ordre des nases !*  _
c'est pas rien, ça !_ :love:


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je proteste !
> 
> Je fais également partie de cette révolution, sans moi on ne serait même pas en train d'en parler ! Non mais !
> 
> Et je n'ai pas déserté, je vous soutiens juste d'une manière plus passive


Tout cela sera plaidé lors de ta comparution devant le tribunal du peuple.


----------



## Bilbo (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Quand à toi, prince Macinside, si tu trahis ton père illégitime et rejoins nos forces, je te nommerai *Grand Administrateur*.  _Qui dit mieux ?_




Si le soutien des cléricaux ne t'est pas encore acquis, il serait cependant sage de ne pas se les mettre à dos. 

À+


----------



## golf (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on est où avec cette revolution?


Bah, c'est la phase révolution des mots 
Et comme le meneur est un Suisse, cela se hâte...
... lentement   :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bah, c'est la phase révolution des mots
> Et comme le meneur est un Suisse, cela se hâte...
> ... lentement   :mouais:  :rateau:



on envisage de recruté sur la défense et ces environs


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> patati patata



L'apparente sérénité du discours du Roy ne trompera personne. Son inquiétude est évidente et il fait menaces et promesses _(qu'il sait lourdes de conséquences)_ dans la seule fin d'intimider le peuple. 
Il espère écraser la révolte tant que l'Armée du Peuple n'est pas complétement en place, mais il est trop tard. L'action est en marche et nous ne faiblirons pas !

*Patience, camarades, le jour de gloire va bientôt arriver !*





_c'était un communiqué du général poildep._


----------



## casimir (22 Janvier 2005)

étant une espèce en voie de disparition, j'apporte mon soutient a cette révolution,


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

Je soutiens... *AMOK*, je n'oublierai pas son humanite dans les gros moments de besoin et de sa gueule de legionnaire .

Aie pas taper pas taper...


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Si le soutien des cléricaux ne t'est pas encore acquis, il serait cependant sage de ne pas se les mettre à dos.



Une révolution implique des prises de positions difficile (elle ne sont même pas dans le kamasutra ). Je me doutais que l'église ne me soutiendrait pas, _(l'opinion du cardinal rezba semble claire sur le sujet)_ et je suis près à faire front contre toute attaque.


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Je soutiens... *AMOK*, je n'oublierai pas son humanite dans les gros moments de besoin et de sa gueule de legionnaire .
> 
> Aie pas taper pas taper...



Poildepp !!!! nous avons un invité pour la péniche, notre superbe salle d'interrogatoire  ça ton bien, il est a mass :love:


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> étant une espèce en voie de disparition, j'apporte mon soutient a cette révolution,


casimir, tu seras *Commandant de la Garde Révolutionnaire des Monstres Gentils !*


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Poildepp !!!! nous avons un invité pour la péniche, notre superbe salle d'interrogatoire  ça ton bien, il est a mass :love:


 Je resisterais tel un.. euh.. non... attendez. :love:

*AMOK n'est pas toc *

_ Merci Mr Martini pour ce genre de slogan :rose:_


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Poildepp !!!! nous avons un invité pour la péniche, notre superbe salle d'interrogatoire  ça ton bien, il est a mass :love:


 bonne idée. On va voir ce qu'on peut en tirer...


----------



## casimir (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> casimir, tu seras *Commandant de la Garde Révolutionnaire des Monstres Gentils !*



au passage, la péniche m'a commandé du gloubiboulga a base de chanvre


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Poildepp !!!! nous avons un invité pour la péniche, notre superbe salle d'interrogatoire  ça ton bien, il est a mass :love:



Je vois que le porte parole de la révolution est au top de sa forme !


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bonne idée. On va voir ce qu'on peut en tirer...


 Gna gna :love:, le Mr Amok viendra a ma rescousse. _ I have faith _


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que le porte parole de la révolution est au top de sa forme !


 Il a parle!! :rose: :love:

Je vous protegerais!! (malgre mon mauvais francais)

PS. Merci Mr Martini BIS


----------



## Cillian (22 Janvier 2005)

... me voici.

 à tous les révolutionnaires !

Oui, je sais on est encore Samedi soir pour une petite heure et alors ?


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Je resisterais tel un.. euh.. non... attendez. :love:
> 
> *AMOK n'est pas toc *
> 
> _ Merci Mr Martini pour ce genre de slogan :rose:_


mr Martini ne peut plus rien pour toi. Ni l'Amok, d'ailleurs. Tu seras emmené dans les calles des péniches de ta cité pour y subir les pires tortures imaginées par Mackie lui-même, et à qui je confère immédiatement le nouveau titre de *Bourreau Officiel de la colère du Peuple*.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bah, c'est la phase révolution des mots
> Et comme le meneur est un Suisse, cela se hâte...
> ... lentement   :mouais:  :rateau:



 golf !!! :mouais: t'as rien suivi toi !

 le meneur il est plus suisse, parce que le suisse est devenu passif  , et donc un belge _d'adoption_ a pris les commandes de cette révolution en marche, fort bien soutenu par une armée rebelle :love:



 Et pendant ce temps le prétendu roi, écrit des discours, tout en caressant dans le sens du poil son ego enflé de narcissime maladif.

Du matin au soir il se regarde dans son miroir : "miroir mon beau miroir dis-moi que je suis le plus beau" "miroir mon beau miroir dis-moi que je suis le plus intelligent" "miroir mon beau miroir dis-moi que je suis le plus foooooort" (à ce moment-là en général il atteint les sommets de l'extase autosatisfactionnelle )

Il lustre ses boules, époussette les galons de son costume acheté en soldes à Emmaüs, que la veuve d'un général nain avait pris soin de conserver dans son armoire à l'odeur de naphtaline, des années durant ... pour finalement s'en débarrasser le jour où elle a trouvé dans la doublure de la veste la photo de sa grand-mère nue aux côtés de son très regretté mari vêtu d'une simple couche culotte, et tenant un hochet à la main droite.

Personne ne voulait d'un tel costume aux mensurations étranges ... seul un loup pouvait le revêtir.
Un vieux loup en quête de pouvoir virtuel.

Ceci dit je vous passe certains détails  ...

Bon golf c'est plus clair comme ça ?


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Il a parle!! :rose: :love:
> 
> Je vous protegerais!! (malgre mon mauvais francais)
> 
> PS. Merci Mr Martini BIS



Mon bon Immelman, reste par devers moi : le Poildep est trouillard et n'ôsera pas te toucher.


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Gna gna :love:, le Mr Amok viendra a ma rescousse. _ I have faith _


N'y compte pas, il ne te voit même pas.  


edit : ah ben si.  L'Amok va chercher le soutien près des nioubes, c'est le début de sa fin.


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> mr Martini ne peut plus rien pour toi. Ni l'Amok, d'ailleurs. Tu seras emmené dans les calles des péniches de ta cité pour y subir les pires tortures imaginées par Mackie lui-même, et à qui je confère immédiatement le nouveau titre de *Bourreau Officiel de la colère du Peuple*.


 Je ne prends pas d'ordre d'un leader en papier mache:love:... euh... t'as pas le droit de taper c'est mon anniversaire aujourd'hui :rose:  ... Et puis la revolution, regardez l'histoire Anglaise(vous tiendra occupe pendant que je m'echappe pour rejoindre *Mr Amok* )


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bonne idée. On va voir ce qu'on peut en tirer...



tire pas trop fort sur le bout, il faut faire tourner


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Gna gna :love:, le Mr Amok viendra a ma rescousse. _ I have faith _



depuis quand amok ce préoccupe des nioubies ?


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> depuis quand amok ce préoccupe des nioubies ?


 ah AH!  Tes propos viennent juste de perdre toutes portees.


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> le meneur il est plus suisse, parce que le suisse est devenu passif



Passif, c'est bien aussi... 




			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et pendant ce temps le prétendu roi, écrit des discours, tout en caressant dans le sens du poil son ego enflé de narcissime maladif.



Note : faire subir a la Lorna les pires sévices. Je vais l'éplucher comme une pomme de terre...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> ... me voici.
> 
> à tous les révolutionnaires !
> 
> Oui, je sais on est encore Samedi soir pour une petite heure et alors ?




une petite question :rose:


pourquoi tu as habillé Sa Majesté en rayé?   




savait pas qu'il etait fait prisonier.......


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> depuis quand amok ce préoccupe des nioubies ?


 depuis qu'il a peur.


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon bon Immelman, reste par devers moi : le Poildep est trouillard et n'ôsera pas te toucher.


 Je vous fait confiance mon bon sire :love:

_ Je vais changer ma signature de ce pas _


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> depuis quand amok ce préoccupe des nioubies ?




Toi, pour l'héritage tu peux toujours te brosser avec une brosse à bougies. A partir de ce jour, le nom "Mackie" est frappé d'infamie....


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Et puis la revolution, regardez l'histoire Anglaise(vous tiendra occupe pendant que je m'echappe pour rejoindre *Mr Amok* )



justement, dans l'histoire anglaise, ils ont décapiter un roi pour en mettre un autre a la place


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Toi, pour l'héritage tu peux toujours te brosser avec une brosse à bougies. A partir de ce jour, le nom "Mackie" est frappé d'infamie....


 Aucune importance, il sera *Grand Administrateur*.


----------



## mado (22 Janvier 2005)

Un petit résumé ? 
Je me sens un peu perdue !
Et une connexion pire que d'habitude, pas le temps de tout lire..


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Toi, pour l'héritage tu peux toujours te brosser avec une brosse à bougies. A partir de ce jour, le nom "Mackie" est frappé d'infamie....



je viens de toucher l'héritage de la tante bengilli, il est plus gros que le tiens  je vais pouvoir financer la révolution


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement, dans l'histoire anglaise, ils ont décapiter un roi pour en mettre un autre a la place


 Ah oui mais là c'est pas une révolution anglaise hein !  Moi je propose le pain et la liberté pour le peuple.  _j'éxagère ?_


----------



## casimir (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui mais là c'est pas une révolution anglaise hein !  Moi je propose le pain et la liberté pour le peuple.  _j'éxagère ?_



:love: et gros coup de queue pour les dignitaires de l'ancien régime :love:


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

*Mr AMOK* propose deja cela (avec quelques restrictions pour empecher l'anarchie de detruire les bases de ce pur royaume :love: )


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> *Mr AMOK* propose deja cela (avec quelques restrictions pour empecher l'anarchie de detruire les bases de ce pur royaume :love: )



pur royaume c'est vite dit ! tu connais l'état catastrophique des comptes ? tu sais combien de nioubie finissent dans sont lit chaque jours ? combien de sosies il a ? quelle est la couleur du cheval blanc d'henry IV ?


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

vert?  et puis la mort des nioubies est une casualite avec des quotas respectable auquels *Mr Amok* s'empresse de tenier.


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un petit résumé ?
> Je me sens un peu perdue !
> Et une connexion pire que d'habitude, pas le temps de tout lire..


Le mieux c'est que tu regardes le magnifique résumé de Gabi 

Tu comprendras tout...    



Résumé de la révolution


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> vert?  et puis la mort des nioubies est une casualite avec des quotas respectable auquels *Mr Amok* s'empresse de tenier.



tu est le prochain sur la liste au faite


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Passif, c'est bien aussi...
> 
> 
> Note : faire subir a la Lorna les pires sévices. Je vais l'éplucher comme une pomme de terre...



Sa minesté ne pourra résister 

(les gars on est sur la bonne voie  )


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Sa minesté ne pourra résister
> 
> (les gars on est sur la bonne voie  )



_ça ira ! ça ira ! l'amok on l'aura _


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un petit résumé ?
> Je me sens un peu perdue !
> Et une connexion pire que d'habitude, pas le temps de tout lire..


Vite fait.
Molgow a déserté ses responsabilités de leader. Je prend en main la révolution, assisté à ce jour des personnes suivantes :

Lorna : *Général en chef du corps des Diablotines*
Spyro : *Général en chef des bataillons de kaskettes*
PATOCHMAN : *Barman des troupes kamikazes*
Nexka : *Commandant en chef des escadrons rebelles*
Grug : *Grand Amiral de la flotte Répubicaine* et *secrétaire général attaché au maintien du niveau de connerie*
macelene : *sombre intrigante*
Roberto Vendez : *Capitaine formateur des jeunes sombres intrigantes*
mackie : *Grand Administrateur*
thebiglebowsky : *Officier Suprême de l'ordre des Nases*
casimir : *Commandant de la Garde Révolutionnaire des Monstres Gentils*

_et ce n'est qu'un début... _


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux c'est que tu regardes le magnifique résumé de Gabi
> 
> Tu comprendras tout...
> 
> ...


 Propagande!!!


----------



## mado (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Vite fait.
> Molgow a déserté ses responsabilités de leader. Je prend en main la révolution, assisté à ce jour des personnes suivantes :
> 
> Lorna : *Général en chef du corps des Diablotines*
> ...


 
Et moi tu me nommes quoi ?


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et moi tu me nommes quoi ?


 Rejoins la royaute *Amok*... On est sponsorise par Mr Martini (y'a du rose!!)...  :love:


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et moi tu me nommes quoi ?


*Responsable des services secrets*, ça te branche ?


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et moi tu me nommes quoi ?



Tu es de notre coté aussi???  :rateau:      :love: 


Bon je voudrais pas insister, mais il reste qui en face à part Amok et les deux messieurs violets????    (et puis un ou deux nioubies)

Est ce que ça sert bien à qqch de continuer!! On a gagné!!!   

Oui c'est vrai quoi, soyons gentil, on peut les laisser vivre dans leurs rêves de monarchie... Si ils ont encore envie d'y croire aprés tout  :hein:   

Nous on connait la vérité !!    :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un petit résumé ?
> Je me sens un peu perdue !
> Et une connexion pire que d'habitude, pas le temps de tout lire..



Alors pour bien comprendre la situation voivi le topo :

Molgow, à l'origine de cette révolution, se dorant la carapace sur une ile lointaine :style:, s'est donc éclipsé du côté _actif_, pour devenir _passif_. (En gros : bon les gars maintenant que j'ai bien foutu la merde j'vous regarde faire j'me mouille pas trop on sait jamais) 

Sur ce poildep a pris la tête du mouvement rebelle. :love: (ouééé Poildep lé trop fooort !) 

Sa minesté, ben elle commence à avoir les chocottes (comme ça ---> :affraid: ) mais comme tout bon politicien, continue à écrire de beaux discours que personne ne lit, ou ne croit (au choix).

les rebelles commencent à se faire nombreux ... :love:


voila 


Chère collègue, je vous fais prochainement parvenir de plus amples informations. 


_Edit : ben tas aussi le résumé de poildep ! _


----------



## mado (22 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Rejoins la royaute *Amok*... On est sponsorise par Mr Martini (y'a du rose!!)...  :love:


Je n'aime que le blanc, dans un grand verre avec des olives.



Particulièrement à Arcachon


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Rejoins la royaute *Amok*... On est sponsorise par Mr Martini (y'a du rose!!)...  :love:


Il faudra que tu en boives beaucoup, pour supporter les tortures que t'infligera Mackie dans les cales du Mississipi.


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Il faudra que tu en boives beaucoup, pour supporter les tortures que t'infligera Mackie dans les cales du Mississipi.



chut, c'est la surprise du chef


----------



## mado (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *Responsable des services secrets*, ça te branche ?


 
Va pour Mata Hari


----------



## poildep (22 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _Edit : ben tas aussi le résumé de poildep ! _


Le tiens est plus rigolo. :love:


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aime que le blanc, dans un grand verre avec des olives.
> 
> 
> 
> Particulièrement à Arcachon


 Y'a du blanc, y'a de tout! , avec les olives per la signora, signorina?


----------



## Immelman (22 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Il faudra que tu en boives beaucoup, pour supporter les tortures que t'infligera Mackie dans les cales du Mississipi.


 C'est bon je suis bien parti la


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Il faudra que tu en boives beaucoup, pour supporter les tortures que t'infligera Mackie dans les cales du Mississipi.



Je pense que "Mississipipi" serait plus judicieux...    :rateau:


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que "Mississipipi" serait plus judicieux...    :rateau:


 What has 4 "eyes" and still can't see?

Mississipi...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Le tiens est plus rigolo. :love:



Merci :rose: oooh Leader :love:

Madonna, bienvenue au sein de cette nouvelle équipe ! 

Bon on reprend et ça donne (à ce jour) :


Poildep: *Leader Charismatique de la Révolution en marche*
 Lorna : *Général en chef du corps des Diablotines*
 Spyro : *Général en chef des bataillons de kaskettes*
 PATOCHMAN : *Barman des troupes kamikazes*
 Nexka : *Commandant en chef des escadrons rebelles*
 Grug : *Grand Amiral de la flotte Répubicaine* et *secrétaire général attaché au maintien du niveau de connerie*
 macelene : *sombre intrigante*
 Roberto Vendez : *Capitaine formateur des jeunes sombres intrigantes*
 mackie : *Grand Administrateur*
 thebiglebowsky : *Officier Suprême de l'ordre des Nases*
 casimir : *Commandant de la Garde Révolutionnaire des Monstres Gentils*
 madonna : *Responsable des services secrets*
_et ça continue... _


une suggestion :
Molgow : *Directeur de l'Observatoire de la Garde Révolutionnaire Passive  *


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> une suggestion :
> Molgow : *Directeur de l'Observatoire de la Garde Révolutionnaire Passive  *


suggestion acceptée, général Lorna. 
:love:


----------



## Gabi (23 Janvier 2005)

Et moi, j'peux avoir un titre ? Chef de la propagande ?


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, j'peux avoir un titre ? Chef de la propagande ?


Non, j'ai besoin de quelqu'un de plus féroce et plus efficace. :mouais: Tu seras *Secrétaire délégué aux affaires imaginaires*.  :love:


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

We are the Village Green Preservation Society. 
God save Donald Duck, vaudeville and variety.
We are the Desperate Dan Apreciation Society.
God save strawberry jam and all the different varieties.

Preserving the old ways from being abused.
Protecting the new ways, for me and for you.
What more can we do?

We are the Draught Beer Preservation Society.
God save Mrs. Mopp and good old Mother Riley.
We are the Custard Pie Appreciation Consortium.
God save the George Cross, and all those who were awarded them.

We are the Sherlock Holmes English-speaking Vernacular.
God save Fu Manchu, Moriarty and Dracula.
We are the Office Block Persecution Affinity.
God save little shops, china cups, and virginity.
We are the Skyscraper Condemnation Affiliates.
God save Tudor houses, antique tables, and billiards.

Preserving the old ways from being abused.
Protecting the new ways, for me and for you.
What more can we do?

God save the village green!

_Comment ca aucun rapport?? Je deroute les adversaires messire_


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> _Comment ca aucun rapport?? Je deroute les adversaires messire_


Tu ne déroutes rien du tout. Tu ne fais que desservir ton Roy en montrant à tout le monde la pauvreté du discours de son seul partisan.  _Merci, au passage._


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Petit rappel pour Immelman 

 pour plus de clarté j'ai mis en gras ce qui me parait important ... 

Et ceci n'est qu'une rapide sélection !




			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> *Révolution !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, je mets mon bonnet blindé, j'enfourche ma monture et je rejoins notre seigneur et dieu Amok.
> 
> * Les nioubies, je vous conseille vivement de rester en dehors de tout ça,* des coups de boule rouge, des bans et autres joyeusetés vont se perdre...





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> *Silence le nioub !  *




Alors ... ? on a vraiment bien choisi son camp ...?


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

On va pas cracher sur les kinks non plus 

Je vais participer au diebrifing du *Mr AMOK* moi


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Petit rappel pour Immelman
> 
> pour plus de clarté j'ai mis en gras ce qui me parait important ...
> 
> ...


 *Mr AMOK*? Je me considere pas un nioub vu que j'etais la sous un autre nom avant toi... Je ne poste pas assez je lis trop . Et je suis de bonne humeur


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> suggestion acceptée, général Lorna.
> :love:



 Mon cher Leader, je me dois de vous faire remarquer que nous formons une sacrée belle équipe !
Votre Généraline Diablotine la plus dévouée !




ps :  :love:


----------



## Gabi (23 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> We *a*re the Vil*l*age Green Preserv*a*tion Soc*i*ety.
> God save Donald Duck, vau*d*eville and vari*e*ty.
> We are the Desperate Dan Apreciation Society.
> God save strawberry jam and all the different varieties.
> ...



Quelle tentative desesperée... utiliser un code aussi rudimentaire !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> *Mr AMOK*? Je me considere pas un nioub vu que j'etais la sous un autre nom avant toi...



Ah les double jetons n'ont effectivement rien à faire chez lnous ! ouste !


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah les double jetons n'ont effectivement rien à faire chez lnous ! ouste !


Et de toutes façons, comme l'a dit un jour le cardinal rezba (avec lequel je suis, pour une fois, d'accord) : _être nioub n'est pas une affaire de temps ni de nombre de posts. On l'est ou on ne l'est pas._


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

Je ne le suis pas, nah 
J'attends les dire de *Mr AMOK* pour vous taire a jamais

PS>Merci Martini pour la construction hasardeuse de cette phrase...


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> J'attends les dire de *Mr AMOK* pour vous taire a jamais


J'attend aussi.


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'attend aussi.


 Je pense que je vais aller dormir entre temps et vous laissez revasser sur votre revolution... :love:

Bonne nuit les rebelles!


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Quelle tentative desesperée... utiliser un code aussi rudimentaire !


 Bien vu. :mouais: Je vais aussi te nommer *chef des services de contre-espionnage*. :style:


----------



## Spyro (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Spyro : *Général en chef des bataillons de kaskettes*


Houla houla, attention hein les kaskettes c'est pacifique, et puis c'est pas Napoleon qui a fait la révolution, hein bon, d'autant que je suis quand même plus corse que toi. 

Moi j'enseigne le pilotage aux fées de la rébellion (_j'ai vraiment écrit ça ? _), en toute neutralité hein, et puis bien sur, en bon professeur, je serai toujours là pour mon élève si il faut panser des blessures, apporter un soutien psychologique, lui remonter le moral, _lui inventer des mots insensés qu'elle comprendra, ou me cacher là à la regarder danser et sourire et à l'écouter chanter et rire, etc.   _

Parce que franchement plutôt que de rejoindre un empire, je préférerais faire un domaine où l'amour sera roi, où elle sera reine, _mais tu connais la chanson, d'ailleurs c'est ta faute si je l'ai encore en tête _


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Parce que franchement plutôt que de rejoindre un empire, je préférerais faire un domaine où l'amour sera roi, où elle sera reine, _mais tu connais la chanson, d'ailleurs c'est ta faute si je l'ai encore en tête _




la nuit decidement sa te rend .......romantique ?      :love:


----------



## Nexka (23 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Houla houla, attention hein les kaskettes c'est pacifique, et puis c'est pas Napoleon qui a fait la révolution, hein bon, d'autant que je suis quand même plus corse que toi.
> 
> Moi j'enseigne le pilotage aux fées de la rébellion (_j'ai vraiment écrit ça ? _), en toute neutralité hein, et puis bien sur, en bon professeur, je serai toujours là pour mon élève si il faut panser des blessures, apporter un soutien psychologique, lui remonter le moral, _lui inventer des mots insensés qu'elle comprendra, ou me cacher là à la regarder danser et sourire et à l'écouter chanter et rire, etc.   _
> 
> Parce que franchement plutôt que de rejoindre un empire, je préférerais faire un domaine où l'amour sera roi, où elle sera reine, _mais tu connais la chanson, d'ailleurs c'est ta faute si je l'ai encore en tête _




:love: :love: :love: 

Bon ok pour le pilotage, mais on monte pas trop haut, j'ai encore mal aux oreilles   

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (23 Janvier 2005)

Monsieur le Premier ministre,
Mon cher Amok,
Ma couille,

À l'heure où la révolte gronde à nouveau à nos portes et où les rebelles semblent s'être trouvé un chef en la personne du général Poildep, il ne me semble pas inutile de vous rappeler qu'aux heures les plus sombres de notre histoire, mon soutien ne vous a jamais manqué. Pourtant, aujourd'hui, je ne combattrai pas à vos côtés.
Avant toute chose, je veux vous dire que, n'étant pas votre allié dans ce nouveau conflit, je n'en deviens pas pour autant votre ennemi. Je n'ai nullement l'intention de rejoindre les rangs de la rébellion où rien ne m'appelle, et je vous prie de croire que n'ai pas pour habitude de renier mes amis. Simplement, en ces temps de lutte, ma place est ailleurs.
Elle est auprès du peuple stylandais qui, en silence, paye le lourd tribut de ces années de guerre. Elle est auprès de ceux qui souffrent et se souviennent encore que la Stylandie fut, il n'y a pas si longtemps, une république heureuse.
Car, si je ne suis pas votre ennemi, mon devoir, mon honneur de citoyen est aujourd'hui d'être votre opposant.
En tant que membre du Gouvernement, j'ai cautionné votre politique. Plus encore, je l'ai ardemment défendue contre vos ennemis. Je sais assez ce que la dérive monarchique du régime doit à mon zèle d'alors. Pour autant, je ne pense pas avoir été lâche. Je crois avoir été loyal et bête aussi passionnément que je vous aimais, que je vous aime, aveuglé que j'étais par les feux de votre gloire et votre chaude amitié.
Mais à présent, mes yeux se sont ouverts. À présent, ils ont vu la souffrance du peuple et sa colère. Ils ont vu, dans ses yeux, la fatigue et la peur.
L'avènement d'une monarchie arbitraire et autoritaire, le culte de la personnalité et la terreur auxquels les services de votre police soumettent les citoyens de ce pays ont achevé de me convaincre de mes erreurs et de l'absolue nécessité qu'il y a à s'élever contre eux.
Il m'apparaît donc clairement que seul le rétablissement de la République peut garantir la paix, à l'intérieur comme à l'extérieur de nos frontières, et assurer le respect des libertés individuelles que votre régime a gravement bafouées.
C'est pourquoi ma place ne saurait être au côté d'une rébellion bâtisseuse d'empires, dont le chef distribue les titres comme autant de moyens d'asseoir sa suprématie. C'est aussi pourquoi je ne puis rester auprès de vous.
Ainsi, Monsieur le Premier ministre, j'ai l'honneur et le regret de vous demander d'accepter ma démission de tous les postes et fonctions dont j'ai la charge. Cette démission prend effet immédiatement. Je vous laisse le soin de mes titres : ils n'ont plus l'heur de me séduire.
J'aurais aimé que nous n'en venions pas à cette extrémité, mais je ne doute pas, hélas, que vous saurez tourner à votre avantage l'annonce de mon départ : vous n'avez jamais su perdre. Et dire qu'autrefois, je trouvais cela enfantin et charmant...

*La République ou la mort ! Vive la Stylandie !*

Pâcome Hégisippe Adélard Stanislas d'Hocquéville.


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

bon, monsieur d'enfer est avec nous  :love: (enfin il a intérêt a l'être sinon on annexe la slylandie)


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2005)

... et xavier mouilla.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur le Premier ministre,
> Mon cher Amok,
> Ma couille,



non rien ! 



			
				Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> Car, si je ne suis pas votre ennemi, mon devoir, mon honneur de citoyen est aujourd'hui d'être votre opposant.



Aïe, là Sa Minesté est mal barrée (si je puis m'exprimer ainsi) 



			
				Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> L'avènement d'une monarchie arbitraire et autoritaire, le culte de la personnalité et la terreur auxquels les services de votre police soumettent les citoyens de ce pays ont achevé de me convaincre de mes erreurs et de l'absolue nécessité qu'il y a à s'élever contre eux.
> 
> Il m'apparaît donc clairement que seul le rétablissement de la République peut garantir la paix, à l'intérieur comme à l'extérieur de nos frontières, et assurer le respect des libertés individuelles que votre régime a gravement bafouées.



Même si un de vôtres le dit ... 



			
				Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourquoi ma place ne saurait être au côté d'une rébellion bâtisseuse d'empires, dont le chef distribue les titres comme autant de moyens d'asseoir sa suprématie.



 On n'a d'empirique que les coiffes, et une signature placée là pour motiver les troupes !

je ne veux pas non plus d'un empire succédant à une royauté dictatoriale.

Hein Poildep va falloir que nous couches sur papier tes exactes motivations :hein:

je tenais à vous dire, mon cher que j'admire les gens qui savent ainsi préserver leur honneur de citoyen au risque de mettre en péril leur vie !


----------



## Gabi (23 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ... et xavier mouilla.



Ce qui est bien avec Supermoquette, c'est qu'il reste toujours fidéle à lui-même : on sait à quoi s'attendre.


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (23 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ... et xavier mouilla.



J'espère que tu as honte.    :love:


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (23 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je tenais à vous dire, mon cher que j'admire les gens qui savent ainsi préserver leur honneur de citoyen au risque de mettre en péril leur vie !



Moi aussi, mais il faut bien admettre que c'est plus facile sur les forums et dans un royaume d'opérette que dans les rues de Rangoon, de Grozny ou même de San Sebastian.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, mais il faut bien admettre que c'est plus facile sur les forums et dans un royaume d'opérette que dans les rues de Rangoon, de Grozny ou même de San Sebastian.



Oui bon on parle bien de ce monde là, dit virtuel.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oui bon on parle bien de ce monde là, dit virtuel.


Ouf


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2005)

_Votre Majesté, Votre Altesse, Votre Grandeur, Amok,

Par le passé, il n'y a pas si longtemps de ça, j'ai commis moi-même quelques incartades, en croyant bon de mener une dissidence et de remettre en cause votre Majestueux statut (inébranlable n'est évidemment pas le qualificatif adéquat pour le justifier), accompagné de quelques acolytes, dont le fidèle Foguenne. La bataille fut belle, intense, mais nous avons rapidement connu la sagesse, et sommes rentrés dans le droit chemin. De grâce.

Je tiens donc, par la présente, à vous réaffirmer mon soutien, total, entier, indéfectible. Nous ne nous laisserons pas déstabiliser par quelques révolutionnaires de pacotilles, accompagné d'une armée de soldats de plomb-ine, dirigée pas des chefs à la coiffe carnavalesque.

Vive Sa Majesté, Vive le Roi, Vive L'Amok.


_


----------



## Spyro (23 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oui bon on parle bien de ce monde là, dit virtuel.


C'est roleplay, comme on dit. (Avec un superbe anglicisme d'ailleurs).
Sauf qu'ici c'est pas un forum de jeu de rôles, mais des fois on se demande quand même


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

les flyers de propagande sont déjà prêt  (enfin reste a faire le texte au verso)


----------



## Cillian (23 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une petite question :rose:
> 
> 
> pourquoi tu as habillé Sa Majesté en rayé?
> ...



La nostalgie de Monsieur GAUTHIER, c'est ça sans doute.   

Ou le dont de prévoir l'avenir, mais ça j'en doute !


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Houla houla, attention hein les kaskettes c'est pacifique, et puis c'est pas Napoleon qui a fait la révolution, hein bon, d'autant que je suis quand même plus corse que toi.
> 
> Moi j'enseigne le pilotage aux fées de la rébellion (_j'ai vraiment écrit ça ? _)


Alors tu seras *Sergent Instructeur des petites pilotes rebelles.*


----------



## macelene (23 Janvier 2005)

*Leader Charismatique de la Révolution en marche*

je n'ai toujours pas reçu mon ordre de mission. Ma valise est prête... tout y est... 

Ne me reste plus qu'à sauter dans le premier avion... 

J'attends...  :style:


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur le Premier ministre,
> Mon cher Amok,
> Ma couille,
> (...)
> ...


Le pouvoir en place s'effrite. Le Roi perd ses meilleurs alliés. MES AMIS, L'HEURE APPROCHE ! :king: 


_Cher Monsieur d'Hocquéville.

je me permet de vous faire remarquer que les valeurs défendues par notre révolution sont, comme les vôtres, républicaines. Si vous ne songez pas à soutenir notre mouvement, songez tout de même à l'appui que nous pourrions apporter à votre cause.
En effet, notre plan de campagne a, depuis longtemps, prévu de rebaptiser votre pays "République Stylandaise", dont la sonnorité est plus chantante. love:)
Croyez bien que je respecte votre neutralité, mais j'insiste malgré tout sur le fait que votre concours dans notre combat nous serait précieux, et vous simplifierait la tâche dans votre lutte interne pour la liberté.

Bien à vous,


Général Poildep_


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les flyers de propagande sont déjà prêt  (enfin reste a faire le texte au verso)


Aaaah, ben voilà un bon chef de propagande !!!!   :love:


Camarade Mackie, te voici donc  :
*Chef de propagande*, *Bourreau Officiel de la colère du Peuple* et *Grand Administrateur* (mais ça ce sera quand on aura gagné  )


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Leader Charismatique de la Révolution en marche*
> 
> je n'ai toujours pas reçu mon ordre de mission. Ma valise est prête... tout y est...
> 
> ...


Commence par faire sauter la boite à MP du Roi, on verra après.


----------



## Cillian (23 Janvier 2005)

... Me voici !

Bin oui ! Demain on sera lundi !   

* Message à caractère publicitaire 

*  ​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Merci :rose: oooh Leader :love:
> 
> Madonna, bienvenue au sein de cette nouvelle équipe !
> 
> ...




Mouais mouais mouais... on ne peut plus reprocher le manque de structure  Mais encore le manque de cohérence par contre !!!    ( mackie : *Grand Administrateur*)

(je déconne mackie, je déconne  )

Bon... il reste qui avec "Sa Minesté" ? (au fait ! il y a un copyright sur l'appellation )


----------



## macelene (23 Janvier 2005)

Ben il en prend un coup SA MAjesté 




Bravo Cillian


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon... il reste qui avec "Sa Minesté" ? (au fait ! il y a un copyright sur l'appellation )



on offre de la desperado et des chips a tout gamerz de la MGZ qui ce rejoignent notre cause :love:


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

mon Chef de propagande a dit:
			
		

> choisit ton camp camarade


Mackie, je te nomme aussi, à titre honorifique, *Chevalier des Ars et Laitres* 

   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

De la despe ????  :affraid:


Tu veux ma mort ? *açassein !!*


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> ... Me voici !
> 
> Bin oui ! Demain on sera lundi !
> 
> ...


Cillian, je te nomme *Suppléant chef de propagande* et, tant qu'on y est, *Correcteur Officiel de Mackie*.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux ma mort açassein ??????



Non, non ! Ça c'est une autre affaire  


PS: Heureuse de vous voir Roi du Bas qui ne file pas


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux ma mort açassein ??????


Peut-être bien... ça dépend.  T'as choisi ton camp ? :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être bien... ça dépend.  T'as choisi ton camp ? :mouais:



Les félins ont leur propre territoire


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> De la despe ????  :affraid:
> 
> 
> Tu veux ma mort ? *açassein !!*



on ta pas dis pour boire  on cherche des p'tit gamerz pour mener les interrogatoires :love:


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Hein Poildep va falloir que nous couches sur papier tes exactes motivations :hein:


Ah ? 





:mouais:



_bon, je reviendrai plus tard _ :rose:


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vive Sa Majesté, Vive le Roi, Vive L'Amok.


je vais te m'fout' tout ça à la lanterne, moi !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Cillian, je te nomme (...) et, tant qu'on y est, *Correcteur Officiel de Mackie*.


Quel salaud ce poildep !


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je vais te m'fout' tout ça à la lanterne, moi !



Quand vous aurez fini de vous disputer pour savoir qui va à quel poste pour votre révolutionnette, vous nous direz, hein...   :love: Pour l'instant, on on a rien à craindre... 

L'Amok est Grand.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver pourvoyeur en Hansaplast a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, on on a rien à craindre...



Normal, au pays de la Croix Rouge


----------



## Cillian (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Cillian, je te nomme *Suppléant chef de propagande* et, tant qu'on y est, *Correcteur Officiel de Mackie*.



 OK
Mais je risque effectivement de  passer plus de temps à corriger qu'à suppléer   



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quel salaud ce poildep !



Pas d'insulte s'il vous plait, y a des mineurs qui suivent ce fil.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Normal, au pays de la Croix Rouge



Sa Majesté est partout à la fois.


----------



## Cillian (23 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sa Majesté est partout à la fois.



Forcément


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on ta pas dis pour boire  on cherche des p'tit gamerz pour mener les interrogatoires :love:


 Ah. J'ai eu peur  Mais bon... choisir un camp pour un franc tireur, qui plus est, félin, c'est pas forcément évident


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quand vous aurez fini de vous disputer pour savoir qui va à quel poste pour votre révolutionnette, vous nous direz, hein...   :love: Pour l'instant, on on a rien à craindre...
> 
> L'Amok est Grand.


 Je concorde!! :love:


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'insulte s'il vous plait, y a des mineurs qui suivent ce fil.


Génial !!! On va refaire Germinal !!!    _bon, je fais Etienne Lantier_   :love:


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Génial !!! On va refaire Germinal !!!    _bon, je fais Etienne Lantier_   :love:


 Leader de pacotille seulement tente par la celebrite  burp :love:


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep à Backcat a dit:
			
		

> T'as choisi ton camp ? :mouais:



C'est vite vu : comme vous gueulez sur les toits que le but du jeu est de renverser la monarchie et que Backcat est la majesté du "Royaume d'en bas", je l'imagine mal prendre fait et cause pour la bande de marioles révolutionnaires dont le seul emploi du temps actuellement est de se distribuer des titres pompeux et de faire des concours de zigounettes coudées devant les 3 ou 4 harpies pousse au crime (de lèse).

Quelques excités du bulbe en goguette coiffés de galures ridicules n'ont jamais fait une révolution digne de ce nom !

D'ailleurs, j'attire votre attention sur un point qui me semble d'importance : Vous avez le droit de vous exprimer. D'un simple clic ce sujet peut disparaître, et les meneurs aller croupir sur la page humide des cachots. Est-ce le cas ?

En face qu'y a t-il ? Un faux Belge, même pas Suisse, au sourire dont on peut se poser la question de savoir si sa forme de banane ne cache pas une perversité effroyable. Qui vous dit qu'une fois en place il ne va pas faire régner la terreur ? Comptez-vous sur la Lorna pour l'en empécher ? Sur la Macelene ? Sur madonna ou pire : sur Mackie dont chacun ici connait les rêves de grandeur ?

Votre liste comporte quelques noms bien mis en avant par un artifice : on utilise le bold pour gonfler. Les quelques dizaines de milliers de membres restants, où sont-ils ? Nous pouvons, nous aussi poster des listes. Mais quel serait l'interêt d'une suite de milliers de pseudos, fidèles défenseurs de l'ordre et de la loi ?

Le temps du bannissement approche. Bientôt le ratelier du Poildep, détaché de son support, servira à passer au peigne fin les recoins des forums pour dénicher les quelques-uns ou unes qui s'y cacheraient, esperant éviter une juste punition.


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

Je me demande si je ne vais pas essayer la fonction _ajouter Immelman à votre liste d'ignorés_, tiens...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

C'est quoi ce bordel sans rire, amok  ???

T'as qu'à tous les niquer et puis c'est bon !!

Non ?


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si je ne vais pas essayer la fonction _ajouter Immelman à votre liste d'ignorés_, tiens...



Imaginez ce qui se passera le jour où le félon aura accès aux armes de destruction massive tels que le ban et l'effacement ou l'édition des sujets... :affraid:

Vous voilà prévenus....


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce bordel sans rire, amok  ???
> 
> T'as qu'à tous les niquer et puis c'est bon !!
> 
> Non ?



impossible


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si je ne vais pas essayer la fonction _ajouter Immelman à votre liste d'ignorés_, tiens...




 Mechant, bouhouhou  :affraid: Laisse moi cuver et donne moi les 24 heures pour bouler a nouveau


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> impossible



C'est toi qui dit ça ?


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Imaginez ce qui se passera le jour où le félon aura accès aux armes de destruction massive tels que le ban et l'effacement ou l'édition des sujets... :affraid:
> 
> Vous voilà prévenus....


 Exact, le modo ne doit pas avoir de coeur 

Vive Amok!! Et bouh les effets de la boisson :rose:


----------



## Amok (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ce bordel sans rire, amok  ???
> 
> T'as qu'à tous les niquer et puis c'est bon !!
> 
> Non ?



Un fin grigou comme toi n'est pas sans savoir que toute révolution matée renforce le pouvoir de ceux qui sont en place !


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> _Cher Monsieur d'Hocquéville.
> [...]
> Bien à vous,
> 
> Général Poildep_



Général,

Je prends acte de vos déclarations. Permettez-moi cependant d'émettre certaines réserves sur le sens que vous donnez à votre engagement. Vos valeurs sont républicaines dites-vous ? Alors pourquoi votre signature annonce-t-elle l'avènement d'un empire dont vous seriez le chef ? Vous me promettez votre appui ? Mais quel crédit puis-je donner au soutien d'un homme dont les décisions sont autant de gesticulations aux inspirations douteuses, un homme qui distribue les titres et les fonctions comme autant de sucreries jetées à ses courtisans ? 
Je ne veux pas de votre « République stylandaise ». Contrairement à vous, mon combat ne trouve pas ses origines dans une banale querelle de personnes. Il s'agit avant tout de restaurer les institutions de la République du O1 Style et d'en assurer le maintien. Cela seul est important. S'il me faut pour cela affronter le roi autoproclamé, je le ferai. Mais mon projet ne saurait se résumer à ce seul combat car, à l'inverse de votre rébellion, l'avenir que j'offre aux Stylandais ne s'arrête pas à la chute d'un régime inique.
Comment pouvez-vous croire qu'en ces temps troublés j'entende rester neutre ? Vous refuser mon soutien ne signifie nullement que je sois en retrait de l'agitation actuelle. Mon combat, solitaire pour l'heure, offre une nouvelle voie, un nouvel espoir, à tous ceux qui ne veulent ni d'un monarque tyrannique, ni d'un empereur de quatre-sous. Et même seul, je vaincrai. Car mon combat est juste et qu'il est le seul à pouvoir amener une paix durable pour tous.
Je ne vous interdit pas de me rejoindre dans cette lutte. Mais il faudra pour cela que vous renonciez publiquement à vos prétentions à l'empire, que vous juriez fidélité à la République et que chacun de vos partisans fasse de même. Si nous devons nous retrouver, cela ne peut être qu'autour d'un socle de valeurs communes claires et précisément définies. Déçus par leurs chefs et exsangues, les Stylandais ne nous pardonneraient pas une alliance bâtie sur d'autres intérêts que les leurs. Nous leur devons un projet, nous leur devons une ambition.

*Vive la République ! Vive la Stylandie !*

Pacôme Hégésippe Adélard Stanislas d'Hocquéville.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Hé bien matons, matons...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Xavier_Moulia a dit:
			
		

> Général,
> 
> Je prends acte de vos déclarations. Permettez-moi cependant d'émettre certaines réserves sur le sens que vous donnez à votre engagement. Vos valeurs sont républicaines dites-vous ? Alors pourquoi votre signature annonce-t-elle l'avènement d'un empire dont vous seriez le chef ? Vous me promettez votre appui ? Mais quel crédit puis-je donner au soutien d'un homme dont les décisions sont autant de gesticulations aux inspirations douteuses, un homme qui distribue les titres et les fonctions comme autant de sucreries jetées à ses courtisans ?
> Je ne veux pas de votre « République stylandaise ». Contrairement à vous, mon combat ne trouve pas ses origines dans une banale querelle de personnes. Il s'agit avant tout de restaurer les institutions de la République du O1 Style et d'en assurer le maintien. Cela seul est important. S'il me faut pour cela affronter le roi autoproclamé, je le ferai. Mais mon projet ne saurait se résumer à ce seul combat car, à l'inverse de votre rébellion, l'avenir que j'offre aux Stylandais ne s'arrête pas à la chute d'un régime inique.
> ...



Tiens lui !!

Le futal sur les chevilles... comme d'hab...


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui dit ça ?



rejoins nous ! tu aura aussi des pouvoirs de bannissement  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rejoins nous ! tu aura aussi des pouvoirs de bannissement  :love:



Faut su... qui ?


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut su... qui ?



personne, juste te mettre de notre coté


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut su... qui ?


 Tu en es dispensé. Ta force abrasive serait la bienvenue à nos côtés.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tu en es dispensé. Ta force abrasive serait la bienvenue à nos côté.



Vos coté c'est qui ?

Contre qui ?


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vos coté c'est qui ?
> 
> Contre qui ?




c'est nous, on est contre Amok :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Oui, mais moi j'aime bien Amok !


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais moi j'aime bien Amok !


 Alors châtie-le bien !!!


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais moi j'aime bien Amok !



depuis quand tu aime quelqu'un ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Mais depuis toujours mon minou pelé...


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais depuis toujours mon minou pelé...



note : faire torturé sonnyboy par les bons soins du docteur d'enfer


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Je ne cederai pas.

"L'enfer c'est chez moi" comme disait cet abruti de Rambo...


----------



## Nexka (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> note : faire torturé sonnyboy par les bons soins du docteur d'enfer




Mais il est pas avec nous, il a dit qu'il fesait son camp a lui tout seul


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais depuis toujours mon minou pelé...


t'en va pas Mackie, laisse le te caresser.  Sonnyboy serait un allié terrible. Tu peux bien faire ça pour la révolution, quoi !


----------



## Gabi (23 Janvier 2005)

Un citoyen de notre beau pays nous a fait parvenir cette photo bien étrange... Il reste à identifier les différents protagonistes et à répondre à cette question : pourquoi Amok se cache-t'il derriére ce bureau ? :hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> t'en va pas Mackie, laisse le te caresser.  Sonnyboy serait un allié terrible. Tu peux bien faire ça pour la révolution, quoi !



Oui mais non.


----------



## Immelman (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais non.


 Il est tout rose le sonnyboy!!!  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Je suis rouge même...

Staline, ça c'est un homme politique, ça c'est un bilan.

Pas du boulot d'amateur.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais non.



Cher Sonny, tu es le bienvenu dans le territoire des félins franc-tireurs anarchistes  Ils donnent leur coeur à qui de droit, couronne ou pas selon ce qui semble juste à chacun, sans ordre à recevoir de qui que se soit ! Le coeur en bandoulière, la liberté ou la mort !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Je m'en félicite.


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais il est pas avec nous, il a dit qu'il fesait son camp a lui tout seul



il sera annexé


----------



## Gabi (23 Janvier 2005)

Encore une photo bien étrange... Amok, le tyranique pseudo-roi, trainerait-il dans des histoires louches ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il sera annexé



Ben, voyons...  :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

*ULTIMATUM*​
en ce dimanche 23 Pluviôse, moi, Général Poildep, leader charismatique de la révolution en marche et, de ce fait, porte parole du peuple macgéen en colère, intime par la présente au Roy Amok, Premier du nom (et dernier, sans le moindre doute), *une dernière sommation*. 
Si le Roy Illégitime en place ne me remet pas les clés de son royaume (son mot de passe vBulletin fera l'affaire) avant le 25 Pluviôse à 14 heures précises, *les hostilités seront déclarées !!!!*
_Le présent acte constitue la dernière chance de l'Amok de s'accorder la clémence du peuple et d'être simplement banni sans qu'aucun mal ne lui soit fait._ S'il oppose résistance, le peuple sera sans pitié, et lui sera infligé *le supplice de l'iPod !* _La vengeance ultime tant attendue du peuple nioube._
Aucune pitié ne sera accordée non plus au Cardinal de Rezba, au Duc de Foguenne, ni à Lord Webo, ainsi qu'à tous les autres félons qui soutiennent le Roy.

*Cet ordre ne doit pas être pris à la légère !* Nos forces sont grandes et de nouveaux alliés nous rejoignent de jour en jour. L'état major est constitué et notre plan d'attaque est au point. Il n'est plus l'heure des sarcasmes stériles !

Au nom du Peuple et de la Liberté

Général Poildep


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un gelbe, encore, ç'eut prêté à sourire, mais celui là est Vosgien et c'est une autre paire de manche



Tu sais ce qu'on dit des vosgiens?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *ULTIMATUM*​
> en ce dimanche 23 Pluviôse, moi, Général Poildep, leader charismatique de la révolution en marche et, de ce fait, porte parole du peuple macgéen en colère, intime par la présente au Roy Amok, Premier du nom (et dernier, sans le moindre doute), *une dernière sommation*.
> Si le Roy Illégitime en place ne me remet pas les clés de son royaume (son mot de passe vBulletin fera l'affaire) avant le 25 Pluviôse à 14 heures précises, *les hostilités seront déclarées !!!!*
> _Le présent acte constitue la dernière chance de l'Amok de s'accorder la clémence du peuple et d'être simplement banni sans qu'aucun mal ne lui soit fait._ S'il oppose résistance, le peuple sera sans pitié, et lui sera infligé *le supplice de l'iPod !* _La vengeance ultime tant attendue du peuple nioube._
> ...



Pff...

Minus !!


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Ps : C'est quoi un mot de passe vbulletin ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Janvier 2005)

Alors je me suis absente trois jours.....
Donc je viens au nouvelle.
On l'a eu ce roi de pacotille....  
vous n'avez pas renomme un roi,quand meme ou un empereur ou un jenesaisquoi....
Bon,alors .....comme on fait......


----------



## lumai (23 Janvier 2005)

_*Nioubies Tous Unis !!! *_

_**_​


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Nioubis tous groggy !!


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nioubis tous groggy !!


 y'a des jours où tu devrais éviter d'essayer de faire de l'esprit.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> y'a des jours où tu devrais éviter d'essayer de faire de l'esprit.



Pourtant aujourd'hui mon esprit est a marée haute.

NIOUBIS tous au lit !

NIOUBIS, pas trés zoli zoli...

NIOUBIS bande de rikiki

NIOUBIS shoot dans les glaouis...

T'as vu la classe ?
Allez file...


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant aujourd'hui mon esprit est a marée haute.
> 
> NIOUBIS tous au lit !
> 
> ...


 Au temps pour moi, tu es grand. :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

ah...tu vois..


----------



## Gabi (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Au temps pour moi, tu es grand. :love:



Il n'y a pas que Mackie qui ait un problème avec l'aurtograffe...


----------



## lumai (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant aujourd'hui mon esprit est a marée haute.
> 
> NIOUBIS tous au lit !
> 
> ...



Devant une telle prose, j'ai pensé un instant m'incliner
mais finalement non


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Si tu t'inclines tu prends des risques...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas que Mackie qui ait un problème avec l'aurtograffe...



Justement non kiki...

"Au temps pour moi" c'écrit bien comme ça, aussi curieux que cela puisse paraitre, je crois que ça provient d'un chant militaire ou quelque chose de ce gout là.

File...


----------



## lumai (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu t'inclines tu prends des risques...



Ben...
C'est pour ça que finalement non...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Dommage l'occasion fait le laron...


----------



## Gabi (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *ULTIMATUM*​
> en ce dimanche 23 Pluviôse, moi, Général Poildep, leader charismatique de la révolution en marche et, de ce fait, porte parole du peuple macgéen en colère, intime par la présente au Roy Amok, Premier du nom (et dernier, sans le moindre doute), *une dernière sommation*.
> Si le Roy Illégitime en place ne me remet pas les clés de son royaume (son mot de passe vBulletin fera l'affaire) avant le 25 Pluviôse à 14 heures précises, *les hostilités seront déclarées !!!!*
> _Le présent acte constitue la dernière chance de l'Amok de s'accorder la clémence du peuple et d'être simplement banni sans qu'aucun mal ne lui soit fait._ S'il oppose résistance, le peuple sera sans pitié, et lui sera infligé *le supplice de l'iPod !* _La vengeance ultime tant attendue du peuple nioube._
> ...



Mouais... Et bien ils ont un peu raison en face : tout dans l'opposition, rien dans la proposition ! Moi, j'attends des idées, un programme. Peut-etre ai-je été aveuglé par ton charisme débordant et l'entrain de la rebellion, mais maintenant, je me pose des questions : quels changements proposes-tu ? Pourquoi cette soif de pouvoir ?
:hein:
_En plus, j'ai pas de chapeau marrant..._


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Mouais... Et bien ils ont un peu raison en face : tout dans l'opposition, rien dans la proposition ! Moi, j'attends des idées, un programme. Peut-etre ai-je été aveuglé par ton charisme débordant et l'entrain de la rebellion, mais maintenant, je me pose des questions : quels changements proposes-tu ? Pourqoui cette soif de pouvoir ?
> :hein:


 Va donc réviser ton orthographe.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Et ta soeur ?


----------



## Gabi (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ta soeur ?


Elle va bien.
Elle te demande de ne plus essayer de l'appeler.
Merci.


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ta soeur ?


 38 ans, mariée, deux enfants.  Mais je ne crois pas que ce soit à moi que tu t'adresses.


----------



## Gabi (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Va donc réviser ton orthographe.


C'est donc là toute la tolérance critique du parti rebelle ? :mouais:


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc là toute la tolérance critique du parti rebelle ? :mouais:


 Je ne tolère pas qu'on me fasse des remontrances injustifiées sur mon orthographe, non.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc là toute la tolérance critique du parti rebelle ? :mouais:



mais non:



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Va donc réviser ton orthographe.



c'est pour:



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dommage l'occasion fait le laron...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Elle va bien.
> Elle te demande de ne plus essayer de l'appeler.
> Merci.



Dommage une enflammée du réchaud comme elle on en croise pas tous les jours...


----------



## Gabi (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je ne tolère pas qu'on me fasse des remontrances injustifiées sur mon orthographe, non.


 Autant pour moi.

Non, je plaisante : au temps pour moi. 

http://www.langue-fr.net/index/A/au_temps-autant.htm


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Autant pour moi.
> 
> Non, je plaisante : au temps pour moi.


En fait, les deux sont corrects.


----------



## Spyro (23 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Justement non kiki...
> 
> "Au temps pour moi" c'écrit bien comme ça, aussi curieux que cela puisse paraitre, je crois que ça provient d'un chant militaire ou quelque chose de ce gout là.
> 
> File...


Ça c'est la version résumée. 

Il se trouve que tout le monde n'est pas aussi catégorique et que donc la tolérance est de mise dans ce domaine (c'est pour Gabi que je dis ça )

http://www.langue-fr.net/index/A/au_temps-autant.htm

Personnellement, j'ai simplement décidé de ne plus utiliser cette expression


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'y fais attention d'habitude....
C'est vrai que c'est dangereux.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bon... il reste qui avec "Sa Minesté" ? (au fait ! il y a un copyright sur l'appellation )



Bonne question !  On aimerait bien savoir 

Oui "Sa Minesté" au fait, c'est pas Golf qui a employé cette dénomination pour la première fois ?  
:hein:

 Rendons à César ...

En tout les prochaines fois je mettrai le © !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> En tout les prochaines fois je mettrai le © !



J'exige des fouilles curieuses dans ce © !   :love:


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'exige des fouilles curieuses dans ce © !   :love:


Et tu reviens juste pour dire ça ???


----------



## macelene (23 Janvier 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'exige des fouilles curieuses dans ce © !   :love:



tu disais...?  des couilles furieuses...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et tu reviens juste pour dire ça ???



Bah, tu sais bien ce qu'il advient quand on reste trop longtemps le nez sur le © : du vent, du vent...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et tu reviens juste pour dire ça ???



démangeaisons persistantes...    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu disais...?  des couilles furieuses...



Tiens, tu l'as comprise ?


----------



## Balooners (24 Janvier 2005)

Bon, qui me fait un résumé. Il faut voter pour qui ? C'est quoi les partis  Amok et PoilDep c'est ça ?


----------



## Balooners (24 Janvier 2005)

Moi je vote pour SAS Amok


----------



## einqui (24 Janvier 2005)

Cette revolution est passionnante et ses instigateurs me sont pour un temps apparus comme dignes de confiance. Mais l'autoproclamation de Poildep en empereur a ete le debut de la fin.
Et que dire de la nomination d'une ridicule ribambelle d'officiers de pacotille aux titres abracadabrants:bebe::hosto:. 
Que dire lorsqu'en face, on ne peut que remarquer l'elegance, la retenue et le port royal de Sa Majeste l'Amok, la prestance du Cardinal de Rezba, la verve sans egal de sonnyboy,.... Les Belges et les Suisses (les vrais) ne s'y sont pas trompes.

Bref, au cas ou ca interesserait quelqu'un :mouais:, j'ai choisi mon camp.
Vive Sa Majestel'Amok! Severe, certes,... mais juste....

P.S. : Sa Majesté Akihito, Empereur du trone a la Chrysanteme, vient de m'indiquer que le Japon apportait son soutien a Sa Majeste l'Amok et offre une Playstation portable a tous ceux qui rejoindront l'Alliance contre les rebelles


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : Sa Majesté Akihito, Empereur du trone a la Chrysanteme, vient de m'indiquer que le Japon apportait son soutien a Sa Majeste l'Amok et offre une Playstation portable a tous ceux qui rejoindront l'Alliance contre les rebelles



tu devrait réviser un peu la constitution japonaise


----------



## einqui (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu devrait réviser un peu la constitution japonaise



Ah, ah....

1) Soutien ne veut pas necessairement dire militaire (l'ONU ne reconnait pas encore la Playstation portable comme arme de guerre. Pas encore...  )

2) Je me suis pas tape deux soirees debat sur la NHK (avec hommes politiques soporifiques et sondages d'opinion) sur : "Le role de l'article 9 de la constitution japonaise" pour des prunes. Cette constitution est mal partie... On dit que ce serait la faute aux USA et a la guerre en Irak, mais en fait, ce n'est que pour contrer la rebellion des forums MacGe


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'exige des fouilles curieuses dans ce © !   :love:


Ok, avec plaisir ! je note, ce sera fait dans la journée


----------



## Amok (24 Janvier 2005)

Bien sûr il y a les guerres d'Irlande, et les peuplades sans musique
Bien sûr tout ce manque de tendres, et Il n'y a plus d'Amérique
Bien sûr l'argent n'a pas d'odeur, mais pas d'odeur me monte au nez
Bien sûr on marche sur les fleurs, mais voir un Poildep régner ?!

Nul n'est besoin de distribuer des titres dont l'appellation ridicule n'a d'égale que l'absence totale de légitimité pour voir les meilleurs d'entre nous rejoindre le camp de la raison...




			
				Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Mouais... Et bien ils ont un peu raison en face : tout dans l'opposition, rien dans la proposition ! Moi, j'attends des idées, un programme. Peut-etre ai-je été aveuglé par ton charisme débordant et l'entrain de la rebellion, mais maintenant, je me pose des questions : quels changements proposes-tu ? Pourquoi cette soif de pouvoir ?





			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vote pour SAS Amok





			
				einqui a dit:
			
		

> (...) On ne peut que remarquer l'elegance, la retenue et le port royal de Sa Majeste l'Amok, la prestance du Cardinal de Rezba, la verve sans egal de sonnyboy,.... Les Belges et les Suisses (les vrais) ne s'y sont pas trompes. Bref, (...) , j'ai choisi mon camp. Vive Sa Majeste l'Amok!





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais moi j'aime bien Amok !





			
				Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Vive Amok !!





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quel salaud ce poildep !





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'Amok est Grand.



 :love:
Pour ceux là, l'avenir est un soleil qui se lève à l'horizon de la gloire et leurs destins sont autant de chemins couverts de feuilles de roses ! 

Quant à l'ultimatum du demi sel (j'ai nommé Poildep), il peut toujours le plier pour en faire une poule : une de plus à nommer sur ses listes iniques !


----------



## lumai (24 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Pour ceux là, l'avenir est un soleil qui se lève à l'horizon de la gloire et leurs destins sont autant de chemins couverts de feuilles de roses !




Faites gaffe quand même au zénith...
:style:

ça peut être mauvais les coups de soleil


----------



## gKatarn (24 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux là, l'avenir est un soleil qui se lève à l'horizon de la gloire et leurs destins sont autant de chemins couverts de feuilles de roses !



Quelle vile propagande politicienne, comment faire confiance à sa minesté devant un discours aussi raccoleur


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ah....
> 
> 1) Soutien ne veut pas necessairement dire militaire (l'ONU ne reconnait pas encore la Playstation portable comme arme de guerre. Pas encore...  )



les américains si


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Pour ceux là, l'avenir est un soleil qui se lève à l'horizon de la gloire et leurs destins sont autant de chemins couverts de feuilles de roses !


Fallait le dire tout de suite, j'ai choisi mon camp là


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Janvier 2005)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Cette revolution est passionnante et ses instigateurs me sont pour un temps apparus comme dignes de confiance. Mais l'autoproclamation de Poildep en empereur a ete le debut de la fin.
> Et que dire de la nomination d'une ridicule ribambelle d'officiers de pacotille aux titres abracadabrants:bebe::hosto:.
> Que dire lorsqu'en face, on ne peut que remarquer l'elegance, la retenue et le port royal de Sa Majeste l'Amok, la prestance du Cardinal de Rezba, la verve sans egal de sonnyboy,.... Les Belges et les Suisses (les vrais) ne s'y sont pas trompes.
> 
> ...



Cher Einqui, le peuple des franc-tireurs anarchistes vous salue bien  Nous ne saurions vous reprocher vos choix pas plus qu'à quiconque prenant parti pour vos adversaires vu notre grande ouverture d'esprit. Nous soutenons les hommes de coeur avant tout  

Du point de vue des propositions : pour l'instant il est visible que l'Empereur aime à rire tandis que l'Amok aime les senteurs fleuries. Serait-il envisageable dans un premier temps de greffer la truffe de l'un sur le sourire de l'autre ? 

PS: Heureuse de vous voir de retour du pays du soleil levant


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Fallait le dire tout de suite, j'ai choisi mon camp là



j'étais sûr que la simple evocation de la "feuille de rose" te ferais choisir ce camp là...    

(attention c'est pour les initiés, ça :love: )


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr il y a les guerres d'Irlande, et les peuplades sans musique
> Bien sûr tout ce manque de tendres, et Il n'y a plus d'Amérique
> Bien sûr l'argent n'a pas d'odeur, mais pas d'odeur me monte au nez
> Bien sûr on marche sur les fleurs, mais voir un Poildep régner ?!
> ...


 
Drogué !


----------



## Amok (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> j'étais sûr que la simple evocation de la "feuille de rose" te ferais choisir ce camp là...
> 
> (attention c'est pour les initiés, ça :love: )



D'un autre côté, si certains préfèrent les pétales, c'est possible aussi ! Je peux également étaminer et pistiler sur RV.


----------



## Balooners (24 Janvier 2005)

Voilà le logo de Campagne :





​


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cher Einqui, le peuple des franc-tireurs anarchistes vous salue bien  Nous ne saurions vous reprocher vos choix


Moi, des _franc-tireurs anarchistes_ qui disent "nous", ça me fait rigoler   
D'ailleurs c'est _une_ pas _des_. 




			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le logo de Campagne :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Campagne ?? (Militaire alors ?)
Voter ????

Tu vas avoir des ennuis avec sa minesté si tu continues comme ça :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le logo de Campagne :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




il est où finn ????


finnnnnnnnnn un sondage !!!!


----------



## Amok (24 Janvier 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le logo de Campagne



Mon cher baloo, ton enthousiasme à avaler les tartines campagnardes et à prendre cause pour la légitimité est plaisante à voir. Mais dois-je te rappeler qu'il n'est absolument pas question ici de vote ? Il s'agit de renvoyer dans leurs slips koalas ou petit titanic (car pour certaines le naufrage n'est pas loin) les quelques bras cassés qui ont des rêves de grandeur ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi, des _franc-tireurs anarchistes_ qui disent "nous", ça me fait rigoler
> D'ailleurs c'est _une_ pas _des_.
> 
> 
> ...



Non, non c'est bien "nous" et "des" aussi  Les félins sont télépathes, comme tous les animaux, ça aide quand on est anarchiste


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le logo de Campagne :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le notre est plus classe


----------



## gKatarn (24 Janvier 2005)

Ouais, ben la Béhème, çà fait un peu "parvenu" quand même hein  
Mais la Trabant, faut pas avoir le choix pour rouler là dedans


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

KROV (International Press Agency). -- M. Pacôme d'Hocquéville, ancien ministre stylandais de la Culture et de l'Ébénisterie, est arrivé ce matin à l'hôpital de Krov (Bélouchistan) où il doit subir une série d'examen médicaux. On se souvient que l'état de santé de M. d'Hocquéville s'était subitement dégradé quelques minutes seulement après avoir présenté sa démission au roi autoproclamé Amok Ier. Lors de sa dernière sortie en public, M. d'Hocquéville était apparu méconnaissable, le visage bouffi et déformé, et certaines sources évoquaient alors un possible empoisonnement au rollmops pas frais. En quittant ses fonctions, M. d'Hocquéville n'avait pas hésité à s'en prendre ouvertement au nouveau régime, l'accusant d'être responsable de la situation en Stylandie où la guerre civile menace. Il devrait séjourner dans la capitale Bélouchistanaise une huitaine de jours.


----------



## Amok (24 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le notre est plus classe



Et te voir, la lunette à la main et le chapeau de l'Amiral Nelson sur le crâne trempoliner sur ton lit bateau, rêvant de conquêtes océaniques tu crois que c'est classe, marin de pacotille ?!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> KROV (International Press Agency). -- M. Pacôme d'Hocquéville, ancien ministre stylandais de la Culture et de l'Ébénisterie, est arrivé ce matin à l'hôpital de Krov (Bélouchistan) où il doit subir une série d'examen médicaux. On se souvient que l'état de santé de M. d'Hocquéville s'était subitement dégradé quelques minutes seulement après avoir présenté sa démission au roi autoproclamé Amok Ier. Lors de sa dernière sortie en public, M. d'Hocquéville était apparu méconnaissable, le visage bouffi et déformé, et certaines sources évoquaient alors un possible empoisonnement au rollmops pas frais. En quittant ses fonctions, M. d'Hocquéville n'avait pas hésité à s'en prendre ouvertement au nouveau régime, l'accusant d'être responsable de la situation en Stylandie où la guerre civile menace. Il devrait séjourner dans la capitale Bélouchistanaise une huitaine de jours.



Genève ça se trouve au Célouchistan Doc


----------



## macelene (24 Janvier 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> M. Pacôme d'Hocquéville, ancien ministre stylandais de la Culture et de l'Ébénisterie, est arrivé ce matin à l'hôpital de Krov (Bélouchistan) où il doit subir une série ....


 
j'avais ouïe dire que Mr Pacôme d'Hocquéville se trouvait à "Viagra Capitale du Boukistan..."


----------



## Balooners (24 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mon cher baloo, ton enthousiasme à avaler les tartines campagnardes et à prendre cause pour la légitimité est plaisante à voir. Mais dois-je te rappeler qu'il n'est absolument pas question ici de vote ? Il s'agit de renvoyer dans leurs slips koalas ou petit titanic (car pour certaines le naufrage n'est pas loin) les quelques bras cassés qui ont des rêves de grandeur ?!



Mon cher petit Amok, j'adhère, tout à fait à ta position, seulement, je ne vois qu'une seule façon de faire taire ces petits insolents osant braver sans conteste, une supériorité sans présent. Afin de régler, le problème, je pense que le ban immédiat et sans révocation est une solution qui s'impose. Un tel affront ne peut pas être laissé impuni et de plus une sanction mémorable devra être effectué, tel un lynchage ou, à l'aide de quelques cotons-tiges, procéder à une méthode bien connue par quelques subir ayan oser braver cette supériorité.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Mon cher petit Amok, j'adhère, tout à fait à ta position, seulement, je ne vois qu'une seule façon de faire taire ces petits insolents osant braver sans conteste, une supériorité sans présent. Afin de régler, le problème, je pense que le ban immédiat et sans révocation est une solution qui s'impose. Un tel affront ne peut pas être laissé impuni et de plus une sanction mémorable devra être effectué, tel un lynchage ou, à l'aide de quelques cotons-tiges, procéder à une méthode bien connue par quelques subir ayan oser braver cette supériorité.



Trop facile, collez leur une CSS avec un bon vieux tag "blink" sur tout le texte


----------



## Amok (24 Janvier 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> procéder à une méthode bien connue par quelques subir ayan oser braver cette supériorité.



Mackie ? C'est toi ?  :mouais:


----------



## Immelman (24 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Trop facile, collez leur une CSS avec un bon vieux tag "blink" sur tout le texte


 Hehe, ils me feraient presque pitie :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Janvier 2005)

Impossible il a un "correcteur" officiel  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

KROV (International Press Agency). -- À son arrivée à l'hôpital de Krov (Bélouchistan) ce matin, M. Pacôme d'Hocquéville, ex-ministre stylandais de la Culture et de l'Ébénisterie, a tenu à faire une brève intervention. « Je vais bien ! » a-t-il déclaré à la presse avant de vomir sur l'un des journalistes présents et de tomber dans un coma profond. Son médecin personnel, M. G. Laratkis, a été aussitôt appelé à son chevet. Dans un bref communiqué diffusé en fin de matinée, le docteur Laratkis se veut rassurant et confirme la bonne santé de l'ancien ministre stylan.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Janvier 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> KROV (International Press Agency). -- À son arrivée à l'hôpital de Krov (Bélouchistan) ce matin, M. Pacôme d'Hocquéville, ex-ministre stylandais de la Culture et de l'Ébénisterie, a tenu à faire une brève intervention. « Je vais bien ! » a-t-il déclaré à la presse avant de vomir sur l'un des journalistes présents et de tomber dans un coma profond. Son médecin personnel, M. G. Laratkis, a été aussitôt appelé à son chevet. Dans un bref communiqué diffusé en fin de matinée, le docteur Laratkis se veut rassurant et confirme la bonne santé de l'ancien ministre stylan.



Le retour du Doc, une bien bonne nouvelle.   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

M'a niqué ma carte de presse


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

Amok à son propre fils a dit:
			
		

> Et te voir, la lunette à la main et le chapeau de l'Amiral Nelson sur le crâne trempoliner sur ton lit bateau, rêvant de conquêtes océaniques tu crois que c'est classe, marin de pacotille ?!


Ouaip ! :style:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Ah... on dirait que ça s'anime ici. Bon... alors dans l'ordre :



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> poildep à Backcat a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> > T'as choisi ton camp ?



Merci Amok. Mon filtre anti-nioub m'avait empêché de voir cette question...
Alors comment dire ? Non. Je n'ai pas encore choisi entre la peste et le choléra. Cela dit... rallier une révolution menée par un gars enregistré en 2004 et retourneur de veste comme pas deux, c'est pas encore fait 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est vite vu : comme vous gueulez sur les toits que le but du jeu est de renverser la monarchie et que Backcat est la majesté du "Royaume d'en bas", je l'imagine mal prendre fait et cause pour la bande de marioles révolutionnaires dont le seul emploi du temps actuellement est de se distribuer des titres pompeux et de faire des concours de zigounettes coudées devant les 3 ou 4 harpies pousse au crime (de lèse).


 Ah ben tiens... parfaitement ! 


Bon. Enfin bref. Moi vous m'faites suer, ça avance pas vot'bousin. C'que j'vois c'est un Amok bien en place bien qu'il mollisse du genou (le nombre de nioubs qui te vénèrent en français dans le texte et que tu n'envoies pas marner, ça me désole.) et un nioub enchapellé qui distribue les rôles. T'aurais été parfait en chef casting à la télé, on se croirait presque dans le loft ! Rappelle moi quand la piscine sera pleine  

Bref. Comme prévu : je reste monarque chez moi et anarchiste chez vous, ça me sied admirablement au teint et puis ça m'amuse


----------



## macelene (24 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah... on dirait que ça s'anime ici.
> 
> Rappelle moi quand la piscine sera pleine




:style:   bon mais chauffée alors...


----------



## einqui (24 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Cher Einqui, le peuple des franc-tireurs anarchistes vous salue bien  Nous ne saurions vous reprocher vos choix pas plus qu'à quiconque prenant parti pour vos adversaires vu notre grande ouverture d'esprit. Nous soutenons les hommes de coeur avant tout
> 
> Du point de vue des propositions : pour l'instant il est visible que l'Empereur aime à rire tandis que l'Amok aime les senteurs fleuries. Serait-il envisageable dans un premier temps de greffer la truffe de l'un sur le sourire de l'autre ?
> 
> PS: Heureuse de vous voir de retour du pays du soleil levant



Mon cher ami felin,

   Je me rejouis egalement de vous retrouver.  En ces temps troublés, je ne peux que regretter que vous n'ayez pas choisi plus clairement votre camp. Mais votre elegance n'ayant que peu de choses a envier a celle de Sa Majeste, vous etes tout excuse. 
   Quant aux propositions de chacun, Poildep souffre evidemment de n'avoir jamais pu faire ses preuves en exercant sur le forum l'autorite qui lui fait defaut.

Il va falloir demander aux amis de Sa Majeste de creer des packs de soutien avec badge a coller sous l'avatar!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]  Rappelle moi quand la piscine sera pleine  
[/QUOTE]




mais si elle est pleine, il y aura plus de place pour toi !!!      :love:


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

​*Macgéennes, Macgéens,*

Vue la bassesse des propos du Roy que j'ai découvert à l'instant, il apparaît évident que celui-ci n'a toujours pas décidé de capituler. Pis, il se trouve de nouveaux alliés tout aussi perfides que lui pour rabaisser la colère du peuple. L'Amok veut nous tourner au ridicule, mais il ne réalise pas que nos forces n'ont pas encore frappé !!!!

On me reproche mon manque de programme politique. Bien. Je suis un chef de guerre et pas un politicien, mais soit, je vais montrer à La Majesse comment on parle au peuple.

Lorsque l'Amok sera déchu  :

- Les termes de nioubies, nioube, newbies, noobs, et autres dérivés, seront interdits sur les forums et seront remplacés par la formule plus politiquement correcte de _respectable nouveau venu_.

- Les *coups de boule*, dont je sais le peuple friand, pourront se distribuer à volonté et à longueur de journée.

- Pour fêter la fin du règne tyrannique du Roy, le nouveau gouvernement organisera une *AES d'une semaine gratuite à Disneyland® Resort Paris !!!!!*

_Alors, c'est pas beau ça ?_  

Et ce n'est qu'un début, nous devons encore en débattre au sein de l'état-major.

Mais la victoire ne nous est pas encore acquise, nous avons besoin de nouvelles recrues pour augmenter notre force de frappe déjà impressionante. *Inscrivez-vous*, dans le mouvement des Jeunesses Macgéennes Révolutionnaires !!! Vous ne le regretterez pas.

Les volontaires pour le suici... heu.. pour participer à la révolution en marche sont priés de se présenter ici, et de nous exposer leurs motivations.

Les hostilités commencent demain. Soyez nombreux, soyez prêts.


Vive la République, vive la Liberté, vive Macgé !

Général Poildep


----------



## MrStone (24 Janvier 2005)

De la démago, de l'affirmative action, Mickey, ... ça sent le coup d'état


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais si elle est pleine, il y aura plus de place pour toi !!!      :love:



Jean Edouard, lache roberta tout de suite


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nul n'est besoin de distribuer des titres dont l'appellation ridicule n'a d'égale que l'absence totale de légitimité ...



Ah ben voila il le dit lui-même  

  "Sa Majesté"  reconnait elle-même l'illégitimité totale de son appellation ridicule !


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque l'Amok sera déchu  :
> 
> - Les termes de nioubies, nioube, newbies, noobs, et autres dérivés, seront interdits sur les forums et seront remplacés par la formule plus politiquement correcte de _respectable nouveau venu_.
> 
> ...



Mon dieu, c'est affreux... :affraid:

_Chers dissidents, voyez-là ce qui vous attend! Le fourbe Poildep n'a aucune pitié pour vous, il veut non seulement vous retirer votre titre «respectable» de nioubes, mais en plus il prévoit de vous faire subir les pires châtiments. Ce ridicule séjour à DisneyLand Paris n'est là que pour cacher ses plus viles intentions! Vous finirez en-haut du donjon avec Mickey et Pluto comme compagnons de fortune! Ou pire, au fond du cachot avec Donal! Quelle vision d'horreur!

Il est encore temps de choisir le bon camp, celui de la sagesse, de la vérité. Ici vous attendent moultes divertissements. Nous ne manquerons pas de vous communiquer des détails, par messagerie privée.

Vive Sa Majesté l'Amok. L'Amok est fort! _


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

A y est maintenant ils font ça dans DEUX threads en même temps  :modo:


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2005)

Prenant mon rôle de Mata Hari très au sérieux, j'ai décidé de me métamorphoser  . Pour mieux infiltrer les rangs des réactionnaires.
Hop, un petit problème de sinus, et vous ne saurez décider entre quasimodo ou elephant woman ! :casse:
Par ailleurs, ceci entrainant un trismus (encore un triquelquechose ), autrement dit une limitation d'ouverture buccale, même si je tombais entre les mains de l'ennemi, toute forme de torture resterait inopérante ! Je ne parlerai pas !

Certes il va me falloir mettre en oeuvre autre chose que mon charme légendaire ... mais avec un bon maquillage...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ​
> 
> *Macgéennes, Macgéens,*
> 
> ...


 
Et des partouzes t'en fera des partouzes ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

voila les revoutionnaires , je vous a preparé votre nouvelle tenue


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et des partouzes t'en fera des partouzes ?



pas ici   

si t'es en manque, faut aller au troquet d'en face:


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Nous pouvons voir sur ce document *Madonna incognito* vous présentant la nouvelle arme absolue de la Révolution.
> 
> 
> Le charme ?
> ...



Option vitres teintées, stp !


----------



## yvos (24 Janvier 2005)

je voudrais bien un schéma d'explication sur le supplice de l'ipod (on prononce ipeau, c'est ça?).

ça conditionne tout.


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2005)

De son nid d'aigle la peluche de celluloïd continue à pérorer.

Sa basse cour, avance en ordre dispersé, sans but ni ambition, proposant sévices ou élections, selon l'humeur et l'inspiration, avant de se faire publiquement désavouer par son souverain anachronique et pontifiant.
Ces petits chapons rouge auraient ils oubliés que la seule ambition du loup est de leur beurrer la galette pour mieux les manger ?


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas ici
> 
> si t'es en manque, faut aller au troquet d'en face:



Propagande !! 
Tu crois vraiment qu'il partage :hein:  ?


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais bien un schéma d'explication sur le supplice de l'ipod (on prononce ipeau, c'est ça?).
> 
> ça conditionne tout.


Une seule référence.


----------



## Balooners (24 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

>






Qu'est ce qui veut le Nioub ? :mouais:​


----------



## Balooners (24 Janvier 2005)

Amok, je crois qu'il y a un Poilde Cul qui te gratte


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Ces petits chapons rouge auraient ils oubliés que la seule ambition du loup est de leur beurrer la galette pour mieux les manger ?



Tu as de ces formules !  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Amok, je crois qu'il y a un Poilde Cul qui te gratte


Tu sais qu'elle est encombrante ta signature ? :modo:


----------



## yvos (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Une seule référence.


 
ah oui, là je crois que c'est pas mal.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais qu'elle est encombrante ta signature ? :modo:


C'est vrai, une petite rotation de 90 degré et hop ça passe mieux


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> - Les termes de nioubies, nioube, newbies, noobs, et autres dérivés, seront interdits sur les forums et seront remplacés par la formule plus politiquement correcte de _respectable nouveau venu_.


Là je suis pas tout à fait d'accord : le terme nioubie nous différencie bien et proprement des vieux, vils et insupportables oldies du Forum (je compte taire les noms...par peur de représailles) 


			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> - Les *coups de boule*, dont je sais le peuple friand, pourront se distribuer à volonté et à longueur de journée.


Yes yes et re-yes  


			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> - Pour fêter la fin du règne tyrannique du Roy, le nouveau gouvernement organisera une *AES d'une semaine gratuite à Disneyland® Resort Paris !!!!!*
> _Alors, c'est pas beau ça ?_


Beau très beau (peut être trop  )





			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et ce n'est qu'un début, nous devons encore en débattre au sein de l'état-major.
> 
> Mais la victoire ne nous est pas encore acquise, nous avons besoin de nouvelles recrues pour augmenter notre force de frappe déjà impressionante. *Inscrivez-vous*, dans le mouvement des Jeunesses Macgéennes Révolutionnaires !!! Vous ne le regretterez pas.
> 
> ...


comment on frappe ? entre les deux yeux ? à coup de mp dans la tronche. Devenons-nous nous rendre ? qui a prévu les pilules de cianure ?


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

On va commencer par fusionner ces deux fils inutiles, ça rendra illisible cette prose nauséabonde. Ensuite, nous essorerons tous ces petits révolutionnaires à la petite semaine, qui veulent imposer une république politiquement correcte et corrompue par l'ordre impérialiste, en lieu et place de notre monarchie éclairée, débonnaire, irrévérencieuse et libertine, épaulée par la juste théologie de la libération des sexes et des claviers.
Après quoi, nous déciderons du châtiment exemplaire des meneurs.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

Y a une distrib' de ban gratos ???


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a une distrib' de ban gratos ???



 Tu vois Sm tu savais pas bien t'y prendre !


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On va commencer par fusionner ces deux fils...



Monarchie Capitaliste en plus... Pensent qu'à fusionner


----------



## macelene (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ....notre monarchie éclairée, débonnaire, irrévérencieuse et libertine, épaulée par la juste théologie de la libération des sexes et des claviers.
> Après quoi, nous déciderons du châtiment exemplaire des meneurs.





* extrait du discour de Monsiñor Rezba...*notre monarchie éclairée, débonnaire, irrévérencieuse et libertine, épaulée par la passoire théologie de la jante alu de disque de john lennon des endives au jambon au scrotum et des cris hystériques.


et bla et bla et reblabla....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

je proteste c'est une honte !

Ils ont changé le titre de ce fil !!! pfffff 

rezba c'est petit ce que tu viens de faire ! :hein:


 MacGéennes, MacGéens, on vous ment !!!!!


----------



## Immelman (24 Janvier 2005)

T'as quelquechose contre les endives aux jambons  



Vive Mr Amok!

(Je cherche un bon slogan sans l'aide douteuse de Mr Martini  )


----------



## Immelman (24 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je proteste c'est une honte !
> 
> Ils ont changé le titre de ce fil !!! pfffff
> 
> ...


 Il ne rehausse seulement la verite la plus elementaire (on traduit comment obvious en francais?)


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> rezba c'est petit ce que tu viens de faire ! :hein:



Petit ? Non, refléchis bien, petite. Et essaye d'en faire autant. Et que penserais-tu du fait que je baillonne ton avatar ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

Voilà, je lis "baillone" et à l'instant je me demande bien a quoi sert le viagra    :love:


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Tu veux dire "un avatar bayonné"


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Petit ? Non, refléchis bien, petite. Et essaye d'en faire autant. Et que penserais-tu du fait que je baillonne ton avatar ?




 Ben vas-y baillonne-moi si t'es un homme !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire "un avatar bayonné"



Voila j'ai pas osé la faire tellement elle était nulle, tu faiblis Rezba tu faiblis


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben vas-y baillonne-moi si t'es un homme !



Comme çà ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d
:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d
:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d
:d:d
:d:d:d
:d:d:d
:d:d


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Comme çà ?



Pffff fi fu fcrois fe f'est un fififule fbout de fpafier fki fa m'enfêfer de farler ! Fu fe ftrompes !


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Ah, je vois que moquette approuve !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d
> :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d
> :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d
> :d:d
> ...




 :mouais: Dis Sm ... tu te lances dans quoi là ? l'art abstrait ?


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Voila ! :love:

Les autres, vous voyez ce qui vous attend. Préparez votre reddition.


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Oh oui, Lorna, j'aime quand tu me traites de salaud !


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2005)

Bon, qui se sert en premier? On le croque ce jambon?    Garanti sans matière grasse.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Voila ! :love:
> 
> Les autres, vous voyez ce qui vous attend. Préparez votre reddition.



Salaud©

 

Voila on apelle ça la dictature virtuelle, nous sommes privés de notre liberté d'expression !!!  c'est une Honte !


*Réagissez !!!*


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Réagissez !!!*



Non, on reste au Bar, je préfère...  :love:


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Salaud©
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah, tiens, un appel à la réaction.

Révolution réactionnaire, je vous disais.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, on reste au Bar, je préfère...  :love:



Nan 


*tous chez Webo !!!!



*


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

C'est fout comme on n'entend plus rien, un véritable havre de paix


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

Moi aussi je proteste!!! Le jambon de Bayonne c'est une marque déposée!!! Je vais porter plainte en tant que Bayonnaise pure souche!!    

LIREREZ LORNA!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Nan
> 
> 
> *tous chez Webo !!!!
> ...



J'entends des voix... bizarre je sais pas d'où ça vient...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> LIREREZ LORNA!!!!


Deux petite figues et le tour est joué


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Et ça les amuse 

_Faites attention, quand on dépasse les bornes, y a plus de limite. _


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, qui se sert en premier? On le croque ce jambon?    Garanti sans matière grasse.


Nan y a de l'OMG dedans


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je proteste!!! Le jambon de Bayonne c'est une marque déposée!!! Je vais porter plainte en tant que Bayonnaise pure souche!!
> 
> LIREREZ LORNA!!!!



Je connais une luciole qui ferait bien d'éviter de tomber dans un verre de jurançon....


----------



## macelene (24 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Salaud©
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oui oui c'est insupportable... Un vrai S... ce gugusse violet... 


Je m'insurge contre ces pratiques...douteuses...  :mouais: ​

Sauvons Lorna de ce bayonnage infernal...  ​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je proteste!!! Le jambon de Bayonne c'est une marque déposée!!! Je vais porter plainte en tant que Bayonnaise pure souche!!
> 
> LIREREZ LORNA!!!!



Merci Nexka ! 

 je tiens à signaler à ceux qui n'auraient pas tout suivi, qu'un certain R*z*a s'amuse à modifier mon avatar, et tout le toutim..; afin de me ridiculiser devant vous !

C'est un abus de pouvoir ! 


Honte à lui il devient mûr pour faire de la politique celui-là !!!


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et ça les amuse
> 
> _Faites attention, quand on dépasse les bornes, y a plus de limite. _



Certes, certes. Mais avant que tu disposes des moyens pour modifier mon avatar à mon insu, j'ai de la marge.

Lorna, reviens !   :love:


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Certes, certes. Mais avant que tu disposes des moyens pour modifier mon avatar à mon insu, j'ai de la marge.


??????
Je t'ai menacé moi ????
Qu'est-ce que j'en ai à foutre d'avoir les moyen de modifier un avatar ????
Ça chauffe pas un peu sous la calotte ? (Non SM pas _dans la culotte_).

Je suis aussi neutre qu'un Suisse dans cette histoire. Non pas celui là, un autre Suisse. Non celui là non plus !!
 Enfin c'est une expression, merde à la fin !

Moi j'ai un bien meilleur moyen de modifier les avatars des gens: je les dessine et ça leur plait.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, reviens !   :love:



 Naaaaaan je boude !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai un bien meilleur moyen de modifier les avatars des gens: je les dessine et ça leur plait.



oui mais toi Spyro  tu as du talent !




edit : bon rezba t'as fini de faire mumuse avec mon avatar ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oui mais toi Spyro  tu as du talent !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouais, lui, il en a


----------



## Bilbo (24 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Naaaaaan je boude !


Et si je change l'avatar de Rezba par un avatar de ton choix ? Il faudra le faire à un moment où il n'est pas en ligne.  Ça lui apprendra à prendre des substances ... comment dirais-je ... je ne dirai pas.   

À+


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Et si je change l'avatar de Rezba par un avatar de ton choix ? Il faudra le faire à un moment où il n'est pas en ligne.  Ça lui apprendra à prendre des substances ... comment dirais-je ... je ne dirai pas.
> 
> À+



Non, ne dis rien, ça vaut mieux. Ce n'est pas parce que tu as le privilège d'avoir le seul avatar explicitement pornographique du forum qu'il faut abuser, hein !


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je connais une luciole qui ferait bien d'éviter de tomber dans un verre de jurançon....



Nan ça va, pour le Juraçon j'ai rien à dire, c'est pas Basque, mais à choisir je préfére un bon rosé d'Iroulegui :love: :love: :love:

Enfin quoiqu'il en soit



LIREREZ LORNA

Sinon il y aura de graves représailles!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Et si je change l'avatar de Rezba par un avatar de ton choix ? Il faudra le faire à un moment où il n'est pas en ligne.  Ça lui apprendra à prendre des substances ... comment dirais-je ... je ne dirai pas.
> 
> À+




Ah ben dans ce cas là 3 petits :love: :love: :love: s'imposent ! 

Bilbo mon sauveur ! 

 Euh Bilbo tu pourras dire au petit Rezba d'arrêter aussi de tripatouiller ma signature s'il te plait ?

merci


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2005)

La discorde s'installe 
Bravo Lorna ! Ça vaut bien un baillon.


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> LIREREZ LORNA


Remet ton casque, ça va secouer 

(_Au fait c'est quoi "lirerer" ? _)


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2005)

Halte à la repression !
le Cardinal abuse de ses pouvoirs spiriteux pour tenter de faire echouer un mouvement de revolte populaire et legitime !
Faisons cesser la tyrannie du loup illegitime, soutenu par un clergé decadent et depassé.
Le supplice de l'ipod doit se retourner contre ses createurs, penetrer les fondements du mâle hurlant son mepris du peuple, et ce jusqu'a la liberation salvatrice des forces vives de ce forum, dans le respect des valeurs fondamentales de l'expression distinguée de sentiments meilleurs.


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Qui parle de répression? Lorna ne retrouve pas son ancien avatar, c'est tout. Sont tous bordéliques, ces leaders rebelles à deux cents...


----------



## Bilbo (24 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> La discorde s'installe


Dreamer, you know you are a dreamer
Well can you put your hands in your head, oh no!
I said dreamer, you're nothing but a dreamer
Well can you put your hands in your head, oh no!
I said "Far out, - What a day, a year, a laugh it is!"
You know, - Well you know you had it comin' to you,
Now there's not a lot I can do

Dreamer, you stupid little dreamer;
So now you put your head in your hands, oh no!
I said "Far out, - What a day, a year, a laugh it is!"
You know, - Well you know you had it comin' to you,
Now there's not a lot I can do.

Well work it out someday

If I could see something
You can see anything you want boy
If I could be someone-
You can be anyone, celebrate boy.
If I could do something-
Well you can do something,
If I could do anything-
Well can you do something out of this world?

Take a dream on a Sunday
Take a life, take a holiday
Take a lie, take a dreamer
dream, dream, dream, dream, dream along...

Dreamer, you know you are a dreamer
Well can you put your hands in your head, oh no!
I said dreamer, you're nothing but a dreamer
Well can you put your hands in your head, oh no!
OH NO!



Je ne sais pas, ça m'est venu comme ça !   

À+


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Dreamer, you know you are a dreamer
> (...)
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas moi, hein, c'est bilbo qui dit qu'on va vous mettre une super trempe !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qui parle de répression? Lorna ne retrouve pas son ancien avatar, c'est tout. Sont tous bordéliques, ces leaders rebelles à deux cents...



 gnagnagnagna 

Même pô vrai d'abord , mais j'y crois pas, c'est lui qui dit ça !


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Dreamer, you know you are a dreamer
> ....
> 
> Je ne sais pas, ça m'est venu comme ça !
> ...




Imagine there's no heaven, 
 It's easy if you try, 
 No hell below us, 
 Above us only sky, 
 Imagine all the people 
 living for today... 

 Imagine there's no countries, 
 It isnt hard to do, 
 Nothing to kill or die for, 
 And No religion too, 
 Imagine all the people 
 living life in peace... 

 You may say I'm a dreamer
 But I'm not the only one
 I hope someday you'll join us
 And the world will live as one. 

 Imagine no possesions, 
 I wonder if you can, 
 No need for greed or hunger, 
 A brotherhood of man, 
 Imagine all the people 
 Sharing all the world... 

 You may say Im a dreamer, 
* but Im not the only one, 
 I hope some day you'll join us, *
 And the world will live as one.


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Imagine there's no heaven,
> It's easy if you try,
> No hell below us,
> Above us only sky,
> ...



Ah oui. D'accord. Sauf qu'il y a une contradiction flagrante entre l'_Imagine_ de John Lennon, et le programme réactionnaire et politiquement correct de votre nouveau leader belgo-vosgien à chapeau corse.

S_uivez la théologie de la libération renouvelée, mes s½urs, et vous écouterez John Lennon pendant que les ex-rebelles vous masseront à l'huile d'essence de rose !_


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Après quoi, nous déciderons du châtiment exemplaire des meneurs.


le bann gratosse ? :love:


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> le bann gratosse ? :love:



Il n'a déjà qu'une envie, c'est de déserter les rangs, comme Molgow !


----------



## lumai (24 Janvier 2005)

Comme toujours, sentant leur fin proche, les dictatures déguisées en monarchies compatissantes usent de leurs derniers privilèges pour tenter, dans un sursaut illusoire, d'éteindre la flamme du peuple vaillant.
Ils ne peuvent alors plus qu'utiliser les moyens les plus bas pour bayonner ceux qui, portés par le soutien absolu des masses macgéennes, se battent nuit et jour pour l'avènement d'un forum meilleur, et d'une semaine d'AES chez mickey gratuite.
Transformer les termes même de ce formidable élan macgéen qu'est cette révolution en une simple chronique morbide, voilà tout ce que nous propose aujourd'hui notre monarchie.
Un dernier chant du coq avant un devenir de chapon


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

Remarque c'est une bonne idée ça   

On devrait boïcoter les forums quelques temps...    Je suis sure qu'ils s'ennuyeraient sans nous...  :hein: Et finiraient par nous suplier de revenir  :love:  :love:


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Ah, et bien voilà, nos révolutionnaires, ayant abandonné le petit suisse pour la palette vosgienne, commencent enfin à produire un discours à peu près intéressant. Après 1450 posts, c'est pas trop tôt.


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Chapi chapi chapon ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> et d'une semaine d'AES chez mickey gratuite.




Arffffff     

Euh oui... On peut choisir le lieu?? Parceque là...


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

Nous n'avons pas encore commencé les hostilités que le pouvoir en place a déjà, en usant des procédés déloyaux qu'on lui connait, pris notre _Général en chef des Diablotines_ en ôtage.

Ces naïfs de monarchistes viennent de faire de Lorna une martyre et une héroïne de la révolution.

*Courage et patience, camarade !** Nous libérerons notre soeur et ferons subir le courroux du peuple au Roy et à sa sombre éminence !*


----------



## lumai (24 Janvier 2005)

C'est vrai que quitte à choisir autant aller faire un tour à Orlando !!!


----------



## gKatarn (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> On devrait boïcoter les forums quelques temps...    Je suis sure qu'ils s'ennuyeraient sans nous...  :hein: Et finiraient par nous suplier de revenir  :love:  :love:



Hum hum, je ne serais pas aussi optimiste à ta place


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, et bien voilà, nos révolutionnaires, ayant abandonné le petit suisse pour la palette vosgienne, commencent enfin à produire un discours à peu près intéressant. Après 1450 posts, c'est pas trop tôt.


 Oui, le colonel Lumai est une bonne recrue. :love:


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> une semaine d'AES chez mickey gratuite.


Au fait, j'espère que la présence de Casimir ne va pas causer de problème...


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Oui, le colonel Lumai est une bonne recrue. :love:



Erreur, je parlais de la prose de ta mouche de reconnaissance.


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Erreur, je parlais de la prose de ta mouche de reconnaissance.


Elle aussi est une très bonne recrue. Elle bluffe à merveille.


----------



## lumai (24 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, j'espère que la présence de Casimir ne va pas causer de problème...


 Ils risquent de le trouver terriblement exotique avec son accent


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que quitte à choisir autant aller faire un tour à Orlando !!!



J'ai mieux !


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Erreur, je parlais de la prose de ta mouche de reconnaissance.



Déjà je suis pas une mouche, je suis une mamifère   

Et puis je suis des fois pionne dans un lycée, et je me dit souvent "qu'est que ça serait tranquille un lycée sans élèves!!!"  :love:    :love: 

Alors un forum sans membre, quand on est modo, ça doit être le pied aussi    

Bon on le lance ce boïcote alors???


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon on le lance ce boïcote alors???


J'avais lu "Boy_coït" :rateau:_


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mieux !


LE BANN ! LE BANN ! :love:


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Déjà je suis pas une mouche, je suis une mamifère
> 
> Et puis je suis des fois pionne dans un lycée, et je me dit souvent "qu'est que ça serait tranquille un lycée sans élèves!!!"  :love:    :love:
> 
> ...



C'est ça, lance le _boycott_, nous, on garde le *Bo Coït*. :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'avais lu "Boy_coït" :rateau:_



Bon t'arretes de me reprendre toi


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2005)

Encore un discours du cardinal, pronant l'elimination du peuple pour sauvegarder les privilèges archaïques du quadrupède carnassier et de sa meute.
l'incoherence du clergé corrompu va même jusqu'a proner la castration, et en cela reniant les promesses minestiennes de supplices ipodesques qui avaient pourtant su seduire les plus masochistes des quelques respectables nouveaux venu engagés à leurs cotés dans leur vaine lutte pour le maintien des privilèges moyenageux de cette clique incoherente et en deroute.


----------



## madlen (24 Janvier 2005)

Encore Rezba... bien merd je vais pas pouvoir poster mes images


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon t'arretes de me reprendre toi


Désolé :rose: :rose: :rose:


_ Mais pour te *RE*prendre, encore eut-il fallu que... euh... non rien :rose: _


----------



## Bilbo (24 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Encore un discours du cardinal, pronant l'elimination du peuple pour sauvegarder les privilèges archaïques du quadrupède carnassier et de sa meute.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon on le lance ce boïcote alors???



Moi je serais pour le boycott mais avec un soupçon de chantage  

 Si La Royauté persiste dans l'illégitimité de son pouvoir, ainsi que le clergé dans son abus tout court ... nous boycotterons les forums !


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Oh oui, le bo coït, le bo coït !


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi je serais pour le boycott mais avec un soupçon de chantage
> 
> Si La Royauté persiste dans l'illégitimité de son pouvoir, ainsi que le clergé dans son abus tout court ... nous boycotterons les forums !



Ouaip d'abord!!!    

Puis si ça persiste encore, bah on créera un forum rien que pour nous!!!    

Voilà na!!


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

>


En gros, rezba veut qu'on quitte les forums.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi je serais pour le boycott mais avec un soupçon de chantage
> 
> Si La Royauté persiste dans l'illégitimité de son pouvoir, ainsi que le clergé dans son abus tout court ... nous boycotterons les forums !






pour cela il faudrait une cure de désintoxication du macg   


et pour le moment , la cpam ne prends pas en charge cette cure !!!!


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui, le bo coït, le bo coït !


 :affraid: ecartez vous, le cardinal va jouir :affraid:


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> En gros, rezba veut qu'on quitte les forums.



Moi ? Du tout, perfide menteur. Je n'ai fait qu'affirmer le premier point de notre programme éternel : _*bo coït*_ pour tout le monde, même les nains affublés de tricorne d'inspiration géno-insulaire.


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moi ? Du tout, perfide menteur. Je n'ai fait qu'affirmer le premier point de notre programme éternel : _*bo coït*_ pour tout le monde, même les nains affublés de tricorne d'inspiration géno-insulaire.


 Et un bel exemple de langue de bois dont on fait le dès pipés.
cette pietre tentative de detourner l'attention par des promesses vaseuses et éSéMéSques montre bien l'etat de deliquescence avancé dans laquelle se trouve la monarchie stylandaise.


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moi ? Du tout, perfide menteur. Je n'ai fait qu'affirmer le premier point de notre programme éternel : _*bo coït*_ pour tout le monde, même les nains affublés de tricorne d'inspiration géno-insulaire.


:mouais: Tu ne m'auras pas avec ce genre de promesse.  Le premier point de ton prétendu programme éternel, je ne l'ai jamais obtenu que grâce à moi seul. :love:


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Et un bel exemple de langue de bois dont on fait le dès pipés.
> cette pietre tentative de detourner l'attention par des promesses vaseuses et éSéMéSques montre bien l'etat de deliquescence avancé dans laquelle se trouve la monarchie stylandaise.


 Tout à fait d'accord. Ma promesse d'AES à Disneyland® est beaucoup plus réaliste.


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord. Ma promesse d'AES à Disneyland® est beaucoup plus réaliste.



Euh avec Lumai on a changé la destination en fait  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Moi ? Du tout, perfide menteur. Je n'ai fait qu'affirmer le premier point de notre programme éternel : _*bo coït*_ pour tout le monde, même les nains affublés de tricorne d'inspiration géno-insulaire.




Si l'on ne peut que souscrire à ce point de vos propositions :rose:, encore faut-il nous expliquer comment vous tiendrez de telles promesses !! 
Un roi vieillissant, un cardinal, tout défroqué qu'il soit, un petit suisse, ... . Pas excitant tout ça à la base !!!


----------



## lumai (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euh avec Lumai on a changé la destination en fait  :hein:  :mouais:



Voui...
On s'est dit que, vu le nombre de tes partisans, le mickey d'Orlando sera plus adapté...
en plus il y a les dauphins du SeaWorld à côté :love:


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euh avec Lumai on a changé la destination en fait  :hein:  :mouais:


:hein: :mouais: ça y'est, ça commence   On leur donne la main et elles veulent le bras.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un roi vieillissant, un cardinal, tout défroqué qu'il soit, un petit suisse, ... . Pas excitant tout ça à la base !!!



Deja que ça me semblait pas tres motivant alors vu comme ca......
J'aurais presque pitie d'eux....
Apres tout laissons leur ces titres auquel ils tiennent tant......que c'est triste........
On se croirait en Angleterre, cette petite Ile ou un veille mémé attire tant l'attention pour......rien.


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2005)

allons bon, disneyland resort


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord. Ma promesse d'AES à Disneyland® est beaucoup plus réaliste.


Faut faire péter ce machin sinon c'est la mort de la révolution !!!


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si l'on ne peut que souscrire à ce point de vos propositions :rose:, encore faut-il nous expliquer comment vous tiendrez de telles promesses !!
> Un roi vieillissant, un cardinal, tout défroqué qu'il soit, un petit suisse, ... . Pas excitant tout ça à la base !!!


Alors que nous, on a le Capitaine Vendez, paré à former toute femme (de préférence très sensuelle) fraîchement entrée dans nos rangs. :style: :king: 

   :love:


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Faut faire péter ce machin sinon c'est la mort de la révolution !!!


 d'accord, juste après l'AES.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Alors que nous, on a le Capitaine Vendez, paré à former toute femme (de préférence très sensuelle) fraîchement entrée dans nos rangs. :style: :king:
> 
> :love:




on ne t'as jamais dit que celui que parle le plus c'est celui qu'il en fait moins ?


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on ne t'as jamais dit que celui que parle le plus c'est celui qu'il en fait moins ?


Oui, j'ai remarqué ta tendance au bavardage inutile, mais quel rapport avec la révolution ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

J'ai un problème avec cette révolution.

Un Vizir que nous appelerons Iznopoildep qui veut prendre la place du Califamok.
Mais l'un comme l'autre ne parlent que de répression et de sucettes distribuées pour endormir le peuple.
Je propose donc de fonder une "cinquième colonne" avec le programme suivant:
Qu'ils aillent tous se faire mettre avec leur révolution et leur contre révolution. Qui m'aime (ou pas d'ailleurs) me suive vers la liberté. Avec moi, pas de promesses qui en seront pas tenues, car je ne fais pas de promesses.

La devise de ma cinquième colonne qui résume ma pensée est : si tu ne fais pas les choses toi-même, crève la gueule ouverte.

Voila.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai remarqué la tendance au bavardage inutile, mais quel rapport avec la révolution ?




tout tout tout  !!!!!


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un problème avec cette révolution.
> 
> Un Vizir que nous appelerons Iznopoildep qui veut prendre la place du Califamok.
> Mais l'un comme l'autre ne parlent que de répression et de sucettes distribuées pour endormir le peuple.
> ...


 L'abstinence n'est pas une solution :rateau:


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout tout tout  !!!!!


Vous saurez tout sur le zizi. _Pierre Perret_


----------



## lumai (24 Janvier 2005)

Rebel Rebel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un problème avec cette révolution.



et tu proposes quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Vous saurez tout sur le zizi. _Pierre Perret_





le tiens ?    :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> L'abstinence n'est pas une solution :rateau:



Je ne m'abstiens pas, j'ouvre simplement la voie à ceux qui comme d'hab ne bénéficieront pas des avantages grignotés par les pseudos révolutionnaires ni des avantages accordés au pouvoir en place à ses petits copains.

Nous serons comme d'habitude obligés de nous démerder tout seul. Ca on sait faire, pas besoin de bonnet phrygien ou de bicorne pour continuer comme d'habitude.

Le peuple chie sur la Révolution et sur la Royauté. Nous n'avons pas besoin d'eux. L'anarchie vaincra!!! Punk's not dead!!!


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le tiens ?    :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Hmmmm, l'exxon Vendez en gigolo, rebel rebel en fin de 5° colonne, Robertav en soutien-gorge, ça devient vraiment très intéressant !


----------



## macelene (24 Janvier 2005)

ma parole vous avez tous fumé la moquette aujourd'hui...    avec une pipe en plus...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmm, l'exxon Vendez en gigolo, rebel rebel en fin de 5° colonne, Robertav en soutien-gorge, ça devient vraiment très intéressant !




tu me vois où en soutif ?  :mouais: 

dans tes reves ?      :love:


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Ah, si tu deviens leader de révolte, il faudra savoir te dénuder, ma belle !
Les passionarias finissent toujours à poil(dep) 

Et puis, j'ai toujours pensé que de temps en temps, il fallait exhiber son intelligence... :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ma parole vous avez tous fumé la moquette aujourd'hui...    avec une pipe en plus...



C'est une proposition?


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, si tu deviens leader de révolte, il faudra savoir te dénuder, ma belle !
> Les passionarias finissent toujours à poil(dep)
> 
> Et puis, j'ai toujours pensé que de temps en temps, il fallait exhiber son intelligence... :rateau:


 le pouvoir s'etiole et perd ses soutiens...


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est une proposition?



Je ne sais pas si l'on est en manque de cinquième colonne, mais la cinquième colonne semble, elle, toujours en manque...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, si tu deviens leader de révolte, il faudra savoir te dénuder, ma belle !
> Les passionarias finissent toujours à poil(dep)
> 
> Et puis, j'ai toujours pensé que de temps en temps, il fallait exhiber son intelligence... :rateau:



Avec ces histoires de soutifs on parle de passionarias ou de passionata ?


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

Voici le premier *Hymne de la Révolution*, :style: que j'ai pensé intituler _La Belgo-Vosgienne_ pour satisfaire mon égo démesuré. Mais comme ça ne sonnait pas très bien, j'ai fini par décider de rendre hommage à l'icône et muse de cette révolution, _j'ai nommé le Général Lorna_ :rose: qui a déjà subi maintes fois les outrages du Roy et de son Cardinal en ces lieux. 

Le titre de notre hymne est donc :

*La Béarnaise*
_sur un air composé par Rouget de Lisle (à ne pas confondre avec Violet de Lilles, ça c'est Spyro)_

 Allons nioubies qui êtes iciiiiii-i-eu
Le jour du bar eeeeest arrivé.
On aura si on réussi
Le banniiissement sans payer ! (bis moderato)
Entendez-vous dans votre maac-eu,
Ruuuugir ces féroooces MODOOOS !
Qui vieeennent jusque dans nos posts
Éditeer nos bons mots et nos blaaagu-eu !

Au claaaa-viers les copains
Soyeeeez pas si couillons
Floodons, floodooons,
Pouuurvu qu'ça duure, abreuuuuuvés de houblon*. (pompopom)​


* _ça, ça n'engage que moi_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, si tu deviens leader de révolte, il faudra savoir te dénuder, ma belle !
> Les passionarias finissent toujours à poil(dep)
> 
> Et puis, j'ai toujours pensé que de temps en temps, il fallait exhiber son intelligence... :rateau:






il faut suivre cher cardinal !!!

où tu vois que je suis a coté des revoltés ?  :mouais:    


moi la cantatrice preferé du roi ......


----------



## lumai (24 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Voici le premier *Hymne de la Révolution*, :style:


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Vous saurez tout sur le zizi. _Pierre Perret_


Tiens j'ai eu le même réflexe


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça, lance le _boycott_, nous, on garde le *Bo Coït*. :rateau:



Marrant ça


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui, le bo coït, le bo coït !


rentre à la maison, le club est fermé


----------



## Bilbo (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Et si je change l'avatar de Rezba par un avatar de ton choix ?


J'avais promis. :rose: :rose:

Je crois bien que l'avatar choisi par Lorna va le rendre furieux. 

À+


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'avais promis. :rose: :rose:
> 
> Je crois bien que l'avatar choisi par Lorna va le rendre furieux.
> 
> À+



mythique !!!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Et si je change l'avatar de Rezba par un avatar de ton choix ? Il faudra le faire à un moment où il n'est pas en ligne.  Ça lui apprendra à prendre des substances ... comment dirais-je ... je ne dirai pas.
> 
> À+



 Rezba gling gling ? :love:


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je crois bien que l'avatar choisi par Lorna va le rendre furieux.


Pourquoi ? Il est très joli


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'avais promis. :rose: :rose:
> 
> Je crois bien que l'avatar choisi par Lorna va le rendre furieux.
> 
> À+




Mais c'est fou......
quel bel Avatar.....
Il faudrais organiser un concours d'avatar......j'ai deja mon top 5 en tete....
(et stargazer est pas loin de la tete....!!!!!)


----------



## Bilbo (24 Janvier 2005)

Supermoquette, je crains pour ta survie.  Ta signature risque d'être la dernière. Je te rapelle que tu n'as plus ton immunité.   

À+


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

mais c'est un joker ou un jolly ?


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

Trop forte Lorna       MDR


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'avais promis. :rose: :rose:
> 
> Je crois bien que l'avatar choisi par Lorna va le rendre furieux.
> 
> À+



Merci :love: :love: (oui hein bon Lo tu comprendras que dans ces circonstances,  je peux mettre des :love: )

Tu vois Bilbo, tout le monde l'adore déjà cet avatar  , je suis même sûre que Rezba me remerciera ! meuuuh oui ! 


:hein:


Ouais ... finalement quand je regarde bien :hein: j'me dis que ma dernière heure va bientôt arriver ! :affraid:
Comment il disait ...déjà ? chronique d'une mort annoncée ... ah ben voila !


Je finirais en martyre ...  fidèle à mes idées  : jusqu'au bout !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :hein: j'me dis que ma dernière heure va bientôt arriver ! :affraid:


enfin


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2005)

le cardinal travesti en fou du roi, voici donc le vrai visage de la monarchie des bouffons !

 

La chute n'est pas proche, elle est dejà bien entamée, c'est l'atterissage qui est imminent !


----------



## loustic (24 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Voici le premier *Hymne de la Révolution*, :style: que j'ai pensé intituler _La Belgo-Vosgienne_ pour satisfaire mon égo démesuré. Mais comme ça ne sonnait pas très bien, j'ai fini par décider de rendre hommage à l'icône et muse de cette révolution, _j'ai nommé le Général Lorna_ :rose: qui a déjà subi maintes fois les outrages du Roy et de son Cardinal en ces lieux.
> 
> Le titre de notre hymne est donc :
> 
> ...


  
Tiens ça me rappelle quelque chose !   

Clairons ?
Trompettes ?

Sauce qui peut !!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> le cardinal travesti en fou du roi, voici donc le vrai visage de la monarchie des bouffons !
> 
> 
> 
> La chute n'est pas proche, elle est dejà bien entamée, c'est l'atterissage qui est imminent !



 je veux que mes chers compatriotes notent tout de même le courage dont j'ai dû faire preuve, je vous demanderai aussi de témoigner de ce courage auprès de mes enfants, que mes filles soient fières de leur mère !



Quoi j'en fait trop ? 

Et oh pi d'abord vous êtes pas à ma place !


----------



## Nexka (24 Janvier 2005)

Et moi je tiens à dire que je soutiens entièrement Lorna, que tout ses sévices me soit apliqués également (sauf si ça fait trop mal)   

T'es pas toute seule Lorna!!!    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Voici le premier *Hymne de la Révolution*, :style: que j'ai pensé intituler _La Belgo-Vosgienne_ pour satisfaire mon égo démesuré. Mais comme ça ne sonnait pas très bien, j'ai fini par décider de rendre hommage à l'icône et muse de cette révolution, _j'ai nommé le Général Lorna_ :rose: qui a déjà subi maintes fois les outrages du Roy et de son Cardinal en ces lieux.
> 
> Le titre de notre hymne est donc :
> 
> ...




  Waouuuu j'étais passée à côté de ça ! :rose: :rose:


Aaaaah pas mal du tout ! :love:

bravo


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je tiens à dire que je soutiens entièrement Lorna, que tout ses sévices me soit apliqués également (sauf si ça fait trop mal)
> 
> T'es pas toute seule Lorna!!!    :love:


 :affraid: stockolm syndrome ! :affraid:


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2005)

Même défigurée on peut réussir des missions...


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

Je maintiens ce que je disais plus haut. (là)
Mais n'oubliez pas vos cafsques les filles, on sait jamais ce qui peut arriver maintenant.  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Même défigurée on peut réussir des missions...



t'as bien réussi celle de ce soir


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je maintiens ce que je disais plus haut. (là)
> Mais n'oubliez pas vos cafsques les filles, on sait jamais ce qui peut arriver maintenant.  :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

>


Tu deviens pirate ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

>




ben quoi  qu'est-ce qu'il y à grand fou ! :love:


----------



## lumai (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'avais promis. :rose: :rose:
> 
> Je crois bien que l'avatar choisi par Lorna va le rendre furieux.
> 
> À+


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

L'avenir c'est la cinquième colonne


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2005)

Lorna, demande des _royalties _!!

La révolution ça coute cher !
D'ailleurs les frais de mission je les envoie à qui ? 
C'est qui le trésorier ?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Faut pas trop y tirer dessus à la colonne...

Fût elle cinquième....


----------



## Bilbo (24 Janvier 2005)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ça fait vingt minutes que je n'arrête pas de me retourner. Une sale impression. :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

À+


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu deviens pirate ?


 Ben forcement, vu que corsaire du roi, ça manque d'avenir


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Géraard ! 
Il faut que j'te parle ! 
Ta mère et moi, nous t'avons élévé jusqu'à présent. 
Surtout ta mère, évidemment, imbécile ! Je travaille toute la journée, ta mère elle a que ça à foutre. 
Je dis pas qu'élever huit gosses c'est pas du travail, je dis : ta mère, à part s'occuper de vous, elle a rien à foutre ! 
D'ailleurs tu pourrais l'aider et ainsi donner l'exemple. 
Au lieu de ça, monsieur donne un autre exemple ! Gérard, tant que tu passais tes journées à écouter Mic Jégère et les Bitelles, passe encore, mais que tu fumes du hackique, non ! 
Ta mère en a trouvé dans tes poches et tu nous empestes les cabinets avec ça ! 
Gérard, j'ai été trop bon avec toi quand tu as abandonné lachement tes études. 
Tu aurais pu aller jusqu'au bac, pour faire plaisir à ta pauvre mère. 
Si t'avais eu ton bac, t'aurais pu être,j'sais pas moi... t'aurais pu être... 
T'aurais pu t'inscrire au chômage, oui. 
Au moins t'aurais été un chômeur honnête ! 
Au lieu de cela, monsieur fume du hackique avec les biknites ! 
Fais attention, Géraard, tu es sur une pente savoveu... sevonneu... savonneuse aujourd'hui ! 
Aujourd'hui, c'est un petit verre qu'il te faut, mais demain tu en fumeras tout un paquet ! 
Sans parler de la honte qui retombera sur ta pauvre mère.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ça fait vingt minutes que je n'arrête pas de me retourner. Une sale impression. :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> À+




Tu fais bien...je suis toujours tapi dans l'ombre....


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas trop y tirer dessus à la colonne...
> 
> Fût elle cinquième....



on peut l'astiquer au moins...


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ça fait vingt minutes que je n'arrête pas de me retourner. Une sale impression. :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> À+


A chaque fois que je vois ton avatar, j'hallucine un peu... Suis-je obsedé au dernier degré, ou bien ton avatar représente t'il vraiment une **** ?


----------



## Bilbo (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais bien...je suis toujours tapi dans l'ombre....


Une soutane n'a jamais eu de fermeture éclair. 

À+


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> on peut l'astiquer au moins...



Biensur !!

C'est toujours plus agréable d'en possêder une bien propre, qu'on fait reluire consciencieusement tous les jours...


----------



## Bilbo (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> A chaque fois que je vois ton avatar, j'hallucine un peu... Suis-je obsedé au dernier degré, ou bien ton avatar représente t'il vraiment une **** ?


Je peux te le faire en couleur si tu veux.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Une soutane n'a jamais eu de fermeture éclair.
> 
> À+



Tombe déjà le futal, on verra aprés pour la soutane... j'aime pas le blasphème...


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je peux te le faire en couleur si tu veux.



Heu... J'comprends pas trop : tu m'expliques ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ça fait vingt minutes que je n'arrête pas de me retourner. Une sale impression. :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> À+




Ah ça te fait ça aussi , tu me rassures là :hein: quoique  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça te fait ça aussi , tu me rassures là :hein: quoique  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Toi pourtant tu risques rien...


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2005)

Avec sonny et fabien, c'est plutôt chronique d'une _petite_ mort annoncée il me semble..


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Avec sonny et fabien, c'est plutôt chronique d'une _petite_ mort annoncée il me semble..



Allez c'est parti pour une p'tite mort pour la p'tite dame...

On tombe le futal comme les copains !


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Ayé, j'ai compris :





Je suis bien obsedé au dernier degré.
Ca me rassure : j'avais peur que ce soit terminé passé 20 ans.


----------



## Bilbo (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Heu... J'comprends pas trop : tu m'expliques ?


  

À+


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> A chaque fois que je vois ton avatar, j'hallucine un peu... Suis-je obsedé au dernier degré, ou bien ton avatar représente t'il vraiment une **** ?



 :love:   Je n'ai rien à ajouter...  :love:


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Ayé, j'ai compris :
> Je suis bien obsedé au dernier degré.
> Ca me rassure : j'avais peur que ce soit terminé passé 20 ans.


 mais pourquoi est il aussi penché en avant ?


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais pourquoi est il aussi penché en l'avant ?



 Ma fonction sur ces forums m'oblige à m'auto-modérer... 

Qui s'amuse à remonter des fils du forums modos ici...  :mouais:


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> A chaque fois que je vois ton avatar, j'hallucine un peu... Suis-je obsedé au dernier degré, ou bien ton avatar représente t'il vraiment une **** ?



:love::love::rateau::rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ma fonction sur ces forums m'oblige à m'auto-modérer....  :mouais:



Alors que tu préfererais toto sucer...

OK je sors...


----------



## Amok (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On va commencer par fusionner ces deux fils inutiles, ça rendra illisible cette prose nauséabonde. Ensuite, nous essorerons tous ces petits révolutionnaires à la petite semaine, qui veulent imposer une république politiquement correcte et corrompue par l'ordre impérialiste, en lieu et place de notre monarchie éclairée, débonnaire, irrévérencieuse et libertine, épaulée par la juste théologie de la libération des sexes et des claviers.
> Après quoi, nous déciderons du châtiment exemplaire des meneurs.



Dans mes bras !   :love: 



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> On devrait boïcoter les forums quelques temps...  Je suis sure qu'ils s'ennuyeraient sans nous...  Et finiraient par nous suplier de revenir



  



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un roi vieillissant



Toi...    Continue comme ca et je balance tout !


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ma fonction sur ces forums m'oblige à m'auto-modérer...


Pas moi. 


			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais pourquoi est il aussi penché en avant ?



Un accident de jeunesse metant en jeu un exemplaire de penthouse, une tarte aux pommes et un hamster.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais pourquoi est il aussi penché en avant ?



Il attends Sonnyboy


ZZZZZZZIIIIIIIPPPPP!


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi.
> 
> 
> Un accident de jeunesse metant en jeu un exemplaire de penthouse, une tarte aux pommes et un hamster.


 et ça rend sodomite ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras !   :love:



Ah ben l'avatar est bien le bon !


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors que tu préfererais toto sucer...
> 
> OK je sors...



il n'est pas assez souple...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors que tu préfererais toto sucer...
> 
> OK je sors...



Ouais, ça vaut mieux...  quoique...   





			
				fabienr a dit:
			
		

> il n'est pas assez souple...



 juste un smiley pour illustrer...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ça vaut mieux...  quoique...



Disons le jeu de mot avec toto tombe bien... :rose:


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et ça rend sodomite ?



Oh, je vois... On s'est mal compris : je ne pensais pas à un t*** du c**, mais bien à une turgescente turlute vue de face.

Amis de la poésie, bonsoir.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Disons le jeu de mot avec toto tombe bien... :rose:



C'est ton futal qui va tomber dans un moment...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Je suis en calbute, seul le calbute permet d'avoir les glaouis au frais.


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en calbute, seul le calbute permet d'avoir les glaouis au frais.



Je suis tout nu, comme toujours quand je poste au bar.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout nu, comme toujours quand je poste au bar.



Forum technique c'est en nuisette.

Bar c'est à poil...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en calbute, seul le calbute permet d'avoir les glaouis au frais.



le cul dans une bassine aussi


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton futal qui va tomber dans un moment...


 :affraid: pas le supplice du p'tit suisse :affraid


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout nu, comme toujours quand je poste au bar.



Bon, je crois que je devrais en rester là pour ce soir : je m'enfonce de post en post. :rose: 

Pour information : je suis un garçon relativement correct et poli dans la vraie vie ...

(si si)


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> le cul dans une bassine aussi



Les pieds...les pieds...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: pas le supplice du p'tit suisse :affraid



Faut enlever le papier avant hein...


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les pieds...les pieds...



Tsss... "Paroles, paroles, paroles !" comme disait l'autre.

(Et comme on gueule dans les amphis de médecine de par chez nous : "Il a pas d'orgaaannnes !!!")


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je crois que je devrais en rester là pour ce soir : je m'enfonce de post en post. :rose:



t'inquiète, il y a du monde derrière toi pour t'enfoncer...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète, il y a du monde derrière toi pour t'enfoncer...



C'est exact...

On enfonce, on poussse...

le suchard même parfois...


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

Ca sent la merde nan ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est exact...
> 
> On enfonce, on poussse...
> 
> le suchard même parfois...



on appelle ça fourrer au praliné


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

:modo::modo: Holaaaa on se calme les mâles ! :modo::modo:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> on appelle ça fourrer au praliné



Chocolater l'kinder...

Mazouter l'pinguoin...

Mais je m'égare...


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

on mange quoi ce soir ??


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> on appelle ça fourrer au praliné



D'où la célèbre réplique de M. Manatane...   

_Une bouchée d&#8217;encornet farci sur canapé dans sa crème de marrons_


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :modo::modo: Holaaaa on se calme les mâles ! :modo::modo:



T'es pas heureuse ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Bon... ben 5 pages en plus et une révolution qui s'étiole.

Elle vient cette piscine ? moi aussi j'me ferai bien  ce soir...


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est exact...
> 
> On enfonce, on poussse...
> 
> le suchard même parfois...



Ouh là, ça devient dangereux par ici...
Dis-moi Sonny : que caches-tu sous ton imperméable ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :modo::modo: Holaaaa on se calme les mâles ! :modo::modo:



T'inquiète, ton tour viendra


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> on mange quoi ce soir ??




De la paloise rotie. Une broutarde excellente. Tous les détails dans mon portrait...


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> on mange quoi ce soir ??



Personne. Aucun nioub consentant ce soir : c'est un peu mou.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Pas besoin d'un tour... on doit pouvoir faire ça manuellement non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là, ça devient dangereux par ici...
> Dis-moi Sonny : que caches-tu sous ton imperméable ?



Tu serais déçu...


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin d'un tour... on doit pouvoir faire ça manuellement non ?


 main gauche ou main droite ??


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète, ton tour viendra



Sans moi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> on mange quoi ce soir ??



du pudding


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

Il va pas être content Poildep demain quand il va retrouver son beau thread tout floodé de partout.


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

C'est qui Poildep ??


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu mou.



T'as pas taté au bon endroit


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> main gauche ou main droite ??



les deux mon Général


----------



## Bilbo (24 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui Poildep ??


    MDR


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

Ca devrait se durcir d'ici peu


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Il va pas être content Poildep demain quand il va retrouver son beau thread tout floodé de partout.


C'est pas mon thread. Et j'men fous, je suis pas obligé de tout me taper, je suis pas modo.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas mon thread. Et j'men fous, je suis pas obligé de tout me taper, je suis pas modo.



Et non...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui Poildep ??



le nain qui se prend pour un empereur

Rejoins la cinquième colonne Bassman!


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Il va pas être content Poildep demain quand il va retrouver son beau thread tout floodé de partout.



Ben Bilbo effacera


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> De la paloise rotie. Une broutarde excellente. Tous les détails dans mon portrait...



 se faire rôtir pour une diablotine (Paloise ou pas), c'est de la gnognotte ... c'est pas ça qui va me rendre comestible ooh grand Fou !


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> le nain qui se prend pour un empereur
> 
> Rejoins la cinquième colonne Bassman!


 Comment tu sais qu'on parle de mes attribut comme ca ??


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

un mec que je connais pas a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui Poildep ??


tu peux m'appeler poildec'.  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

La cinquième colonne c'est la révolution dans la révolution


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> se faire rôtir pour une diablotine (Paloise ou pas), c'est de la gnognotte ... c'est pas ça qui va me rendre comestible ooh grand Fou !



Y a que l'alcool pour te rendre comestible à mon sens...


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> se faire rôtir pour une diablotine (Paloise ou pas), c'est de la gnognotte ... c'est pas ça qui va me rendre comestible ooh grand Fou !


 on sait bien que t'es indigeste


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu sais qu'on parle de mes attribut comme ca ??



Tu sais bien que je sais tout de toi, grand fou :love:


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais bien que je sais tout de toi, grand fou :love:


 Poildec' etait pas encore au courant :love:


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Cette révolution prend un tour pitoyable. Ses meneurs se font maintenant déborder par les couleurs de bronze.


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

moi j'suis contre de toutes facons


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi j'suis contre de toutes facons


 moi aussi ! tout contre !


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi ! tout contre !


 Ouais bah te colle pas trop a moi non plus


----------



## mado (24 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Toi...    Continue comme ca et je balance tout !



Ben vas y, c'est le Grand Soir de toutes façons !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Balance tout, on a des kleenex !!!!!


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

secoue fort avant


----------



## golf (25 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Il va pas être content Poildep demain quand il va retrouver son beau thread tout floodé de partout.


Mouais, à un détail près 
C'est pas le sien  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Comprennent rien à rien ces nioubes...


----------



## Gabi (25 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Comprennent rien à rien ces nioubes...



Explique-moi donc mon grand.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

mon gland..


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Si je peux être utile à quoi que ce soit...


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

on a dit gland et goulven debarque.... faut il y voir un lien ??


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> on a dit gland et goulven debarque.... faut il y voir un lien ??


 Mais à 1 heure d'intervalle! Il y a prescription!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Explique-moi donc mon grand.


 Pas que ça à foutre, et en plus, c'est pas dans mes attributions.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

faut pas m'en vouloir 
mais......

je sais c'est touj la meme question 
mais......  



Où on est .....avec la revolution? ??????  

je vois pas d'evolution !!


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

bah on attend, on verra bien


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> faut pas m'en vouloir
> mais......
> 
> je sais c'est touj la meme question
> ...




Moi, non plus, j'abandonne.....cette revolution a avorté avant meme que l'idee ne vienne....
Je vais reste un pauvre niewbie deprime par l'opression du roi Amok....
Pauvre de nous....


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2005)

REJOIGNEZ LA CINQUIÈME COLONNE


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

I m'énerve avec son eau de colonne numéro 5 lui !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> REJOIGNEZ LA CINQUIÈME COLONNE





faut voir, faut voir.....  


elle est où ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> REJOIGNEZ LA CINQUIÈME COLONNE


 C'est ça... reste en marge


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

ils sont deja sur macs alors une marginalisation de plus ou de moins...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

ça me plait moyen cette histoire de colonne 





> Quant au terme la 5e colonne, il a été employé lors de la guerre civile en Espagne, lorsque le général Franco, se dirigeant avec ses 4 colonnes vers Madrid, a parlé d'une 5e, agissant contre les défenseurs de la république, de l'intérieur. Sur l'exemple de faits historiques, l'historien Kural montre que l'emploi du terme en rapport avec les activités politiques des Allemands des Sudètes, en Tchécoslovaquie, avant Munich, n'est pas dû au hasard. Le succès électoral du parti sudéto-allemand de Konrad Henlein, en 1935, a servi à Hitler de main tendue de la Bohême et de la Moravie. Une victoire de l'orientation pro-hitlérienne, au sein de ce parti, en novembre 1937, a ouvert la voie au rattachement des Sudètes au Reich. Henlein a, alors, adressé un mémorandum à Hitler, où il dit qu'une coexistence des Allemands et des Tchèques est impossible, que la question ne peut être réglée que par le Reich, et que son parti est prêt à se soumettre aux ordres. Hitler y répond en nommant Henlein gouverneur des Sudètes et en ordonnant que son parti présente au gouvernement de Prague des revendications inacceptables, avant que le Reich ne décide du sort de la Tchécoslovaquie (pas la fin, pas de place)


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Oui fabien a confondu avec la 5e roue du Carrosse 
La 5e colonne c'est un terme qui désigne les ennemis intérieurs, les infiltrés.

Mais moi j'ai appris ça en regardant V quand j'étais petit. Et c'était des gentils la 5e colonne. Ben oui on peut être infiltré chez les méchants pour le compte des gentils.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> faut voir, faut voir.....
> 
> 
> elle est où ?


----------



## madlen (25 Janvier 2005)

trop de blabla!


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ils sont deja sur macs alors une marginalisation de plus ou de moins...



Moi j'aime être en marge de la marge. Comme ça je suis déjà presque sur la page suivante...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

j'allais te l'dire !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (25 Janvier 2005)

Faut se mettre avec qui si on veut gagner la revolution?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Tout seul ! Y'a rien de tel. Ou passer se faire fouetter à la cave pour ceux qui aiment. Y'en a...


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2005)

Ouaisssss, tous à la cave


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2005)

plaît-il ?


----------



## Nexka (25 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi j'ai appris ça en regardant V quand j'étais petit. Et c'était des gentils la 5e colonne. Ben oui on peut être infiltré chez les méchants pour le compte des gentils.



Ah oui   Moi aussi j'ai apris ça dans V!!! (sauf que j'étais pas petite) Et le chef de la 5eme colonne il est trés haut placé chez les méchants...   Même qu'il meurt à la fin!!   Et son frère jumeau il veut se venger en croyant que c'est les resistants qui l'ont tué...  :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2005)

zallez tous mourir


----------



## nato kino (25 Janvier 2005)

T'en connais qui réussissent à en réchapper ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ou passer se faire fouetter à la cave pour ceux qui aiment. Y'en a...



 Bon j't'envoie Le Fou et son Roi je prends mon trident comme d'habitude !
Au fait la clé est toujours derrière la première pierre en haut à gauche de la porte ?


----------



## lumai (25 Janvier 2005)

Vi ! Faites chauffer la guillotine !!!


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vi ! Faites chauffer la guillotine !!!


 Ca se chauffe pas! Ca s'aiguise ...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> T'en connais qui réussissent à en réchapper ?


Jésus, mais le truc c'est d'avoir de bonnes paumes


----------



## lumai (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Ca se chauffe pas! Ca s'aiguise ...



Soit ! Aiguisons alors !
Couronnes et bonnets à grelots vont tomber ! 

Le p'tit nuage ? 
on va bien réussir le chasser...
p'têt en soufflant tous en même temps ?


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui   Moi aussi j'ai apris ça dans V!!! (sauf que j'étais pas petite) Et le chef de la 5eme colonne il est trés haut placé chez les méchants...  Même qu'il meurt à la fin!!   Et son frère jumeau il veut se venger en croyant que c'est les resistants qui l'ont tué...  :hein:


Ouaaaaaaaaah moi tout ce dont je me souviens précisément c'est cette réplique de la Méchante avant un duel:

_"Je n'ai jamais perdu un combat à mort"_. 

  ​


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2005)

Dernière ligne droite avant la suivante


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Soit ! Aiguisons alors !
> Couronnes et bonnets à grelots vont tomber !


T'es dans le clan Poildep alors... Ca me va! 



			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> Le p'tit nuage ?
> on va bien réussir le chasser...
> p'têt en soufflant tous en même temps ?


Ici c'est grand ciel bleu... neige blanche et ciel bleu, c'est un régal... Mais pourquoi ne suis-je pas sur les pistes?


----------



## Bilbo (25 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _"Je n'ai jamais perdu un combat à mort"_.


    Tous comptes faits, je crois que je vais regarder les conneries à la télé. Ça a l'air vachement bien. 

À+


----------



## Nexka (25 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Soit ! Aiguisons alors !
> Couronnes et bonnets à grelots vont tomber !
> 
> Le p'tit nuage ?
> ...



OUAIIIISSSSS!!!   On va les avoir!!!!


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Qui va gagner?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Nexka (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Qui va gagner?



C'est nous bien sur, qu'elle question...   On a déjà gagné d'ailleurs...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> Où on est .....avec la revolution? ??????
> 
> je vois pas d'evolution !!



Cesse d'asticoter sans cesse, ça avance comme ça peut !  :rateau: Évolution mode escargot


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>



Regardez-là s'agiter avec son trident...   :love: C'est mignon...


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Et Louis XX dans tout ça??


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>




 Dis donc SM lé pas très crédible ta pendaison là ! va falloir songer à prendre quelques cours de "toshop" toi   !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc SM lé pas très crédible ta pendaison là ! va falloir songer à prendre quelques cours de "toshop" toi   !


Ok, mais tu vas regretter


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ok, mais tu vas regretter



 NoooooOOn rien de riiieeeeeeen , NoooOOOOn je ne regrette rieeeeeeeen ! :love:


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc SM lé pas très crédible ta pendaison là ! va falloir songer à prendre quelques cours de "toshop" toi !


 
Et on s'inscrit où ?


----------



## Bilbo (25 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> NoooooOOn rien de riiieeeeeeen , NoooOOOOn je ne regrette rieeeeeeeen ! :love:


Présomptueuse en plus ? :hein:

À+


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc SM lé pas très crédible ta pendaison là ! va falloir songer à prendre quelques cours de "toshop" toi   !





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ok, mais tu vas regretter



T'es sûr? Paraît que c'est Lo qui vient te donner les cours.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr? Paraît que c'est Lo qui vient te donner les cours.


Je me réjoui qu'il me raconte les ragots qu'il m'a promi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Présomptueuse en plus ? :hein:
> 
> À+



Mais non Bilbo c'est du _positivisme_ !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je me réjoui qu'il me raconte les ragots qu'il m'a promi



J'ai les photos, toi les ragots...  :love:   Tu connais un bon éditeur?


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr? Paraît que c'est Lo qui vient te donner les cours.


 

Chouette :love: 

Non, lorna ne le prend pas mal, mais la dernière fois que tu devais m'apprendre t'as préféré aller au Bar   !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai les photos, toi les ragots...  :love:   Tu connais un bon éditeur?


J'ai reçu Pages, j'opterais pour une publi électronique


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai les *photos*, toi les ragots... :love:  Tu connais un bon éditeur?


 
WebO, tu m'avais promis !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai les photos, toi les ragots...  :love:   Tu connais un bon éditeur?




:mouais: mais ça va intéresser personne votre truc là ! :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: mais ça va intéresser personne votre truc là ! :mouais:


Ben on mettra un lien aprè chacun de tes posts


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: mais ça va intéresser personne votre truc là ! :mouais:


si si !!!!!!!
 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Chouette :love:
> 
> Non, lorna ne le prend pas mal, mais la dernière fois que tu devais m'apprendre t'as préféré aller au Bar   !



 hum, hum ... passons ! :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu Pages, j'opterais pour une publi électronique



Avec une présentation Keynote pour vendre le tout...  Tu mets le lien en signature SM?



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Chouette :love:
> 
> Non, lorna ne le prend pas mal, mais la dernière fois que tu devais m'apprendre t'as préféré aller au Bar   !



 



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> WebO, tu m'avais promis !!



 Promis?   



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: mais ça va intéresser personne votre truc là ! :mouais:



On a déjà des contacts...   Tiens, TheBig: prems...    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> si si !!!!!!!
> :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



:affraid: ah non pas toi Zebig ! 

Même Au Jerry Springer Show ils ont pas voulu de moi, c'est dire !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: ah non pas toi Zebig !
> 
> Même Au Jerry Springer Show ils ont pas voulu de moi, c'est dire !



T'as essayé chez Hugh Hefner...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Avec une présentation Keynote pour vendre le tout...  Tu mets le lien en signature SM?



Chiche ! No 1, thème iChat :


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> WebO, tu m'avais promis !!





Traîtresse !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: ah non pas toi Zebig !
> 
> Même Au Jerry Springer Show ils ont pas voulu de moi, c'est dire !


Détrompes-toi, quand il a dit oui tu as encore répondu "comprend rien  :mouais: "


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Traîtresse !


Madonna, MP


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Madonna, MP



Pas mieux...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

visiblement il y a 2 camps. Comment sait-on de quel côté on se situe ? quels sont les programmes des parties respectives ? Le fait d'être nioubie me range t-il d'un côté en particulier ? y a t-il un vote ? un référendum ? peut-on acheter ma voix à grand coup de boule (d'Ipod, de G5, autres...précisez) ? merci de répondre à mes angoisses.


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *ULTIMATUM*​
> en ce dimanche 23 Pluviôse, moi, Général Poildep, leader charismatique de la révolution en marche et, de ce fait, porte parole du peuple macgéen en colère, intime par la présente au Roy Amok, Premier du nom (et dernier, sans le moindre doute), *une dernière sommation*.
> Si le Roy Illégitime en place ne me remet pas les clés de son royaume (son mot de passe vBulletin fera l'affaire) avant le 25 Pluviôse à 14 heures précises, *les hostilités seront déclarées !!!!*
> _Le présent acte constitue la dernière chance de l'Amok de s'accorder la clémence du peuple et d'être simplement banni sans qu'aucun mal ne lui soit fait._ S'il oppose résistance, le peuple sera sans pitié, et lui sera infligé *le supplice de l'iPod !* _La vengeance ultime tant attendue du peuple nioube._
> ...




Bon...


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

J'ai une de ces flemmes, moi, aujourd'hui. :sleep:


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bon...


Ça existe ça pluviose ??


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça existe ça pluviose ??


 même si ça existait pas, on est des révolutionnaires, on parle comme on veut.


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ça existe ça pluviose ??


C'est pas le 25 neigeose?


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> même si ça existait pas, on est des révolutionnaires, on parle comme on veut.


C'est bien vrai! Moi je suis!

Et une fois qu'on les aura renversés, on pourra remettre une monarchie? C'est plus joli une monarchie...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> visiblement il y a 2 camps. Comment sait-on de quel côté on se situe ? quels sont les programmes des parties respectives ? Le fait d'être nioubie me range t-il d'un côté en particulier ? y a t-il un vote ? un référendum ? peut-on acheter ma voix à grand coup de boule (d'Ipod, de G5, autres...précisez) ? merci de répondre à mes angoisses.


quant à moi j'aimerais au moins que la démocratie me réponde (je n'attends rien des aristos, qui se reconnaitront) : je dois voter pour qui ? si je brûle un modo je risque quoi ? les modos à la bastille, oui mais pour aller voir quel spectacle ? etc...


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> même si ça existait pas, on est des révolutionnaires, on parle comme on veut.


Non mais je crois que ça tomberait pas en janvier, si on s'en réfère au calendrier républicain, alors ça te donne encore un délai.


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je crois que ça tomberait pas en janvier, si on s'en réfère au calendrier républicain, alors ça te donne encore un délai.


En plus ça ne va que jusqu'à 15... On a un problème là!

http://www.guide-genealogie.com/guide/calendrier_revolutionnaire.html


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je crois que ça tomberait pas en janvier, si on s'en réfère au calendrier républicain, alors ça te donne encore un délai.


 Ah ?  Moi je crois que pluviose c'est bien janvier, mais il doit y avoir un décalage avec les jours... :hein:

_Bon, on n'a qu'à dire le 25 Janviôse. _


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?  Moi je crois que pluviose c'est bien janvier, mais il doit y avoir un décalage avec les jours... :hein:
> 
> _Bon, on n'a qu'à dire le 25 Janviôse. _


Le 25 janvier, c'est le 6 pluviose...


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

*CHAAAAAAARGEEEEEEEEEEEZ !!!!!!!!!!
/*
​


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Ben en 1804 en tout cas le 1er pluviose c'était le 21 janvier.

Goulven: ouaip ça va jusqu'à 15  c'est pour ça que le 15 pluviose c'est le 3 février et le 1e ventose le 19 février


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben en 1804 en tout cas le 1er pluviose c'était le 21 janvier.
> 
> Goulven: ouaip ça va jusqu'à 15  c'est pour ça que le 15 pluviose c'est le 3 février et le 1e ventose le 19 février


 bon, on va pas en causer pendant 50 ans !  J'ai dit qu'on attaquait le 25 Janviôse, finalement.


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon, on va pas en causer pendant 50 ans !  J'ai dit qu'on attaquait le 25 Janviôse, finalement.


 Mouais, mais du coup on n'attaque plus tous en même temps?  :love:


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, mais du coup on n'attaque plus tous en même temps?  :love:


 j'ai même peur d'attaquer tout seul comme un con. :rose:


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Attention n'oublions pas le bon sens populaire crypto-révolutionnaire qui dit :
> _Pendant Artrôse, repose-toi, et après les vendanges, en Cirôse, pas d'excès !_
> :mouais:


Et en Nevrôse, ménage-toi.


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et en Nevrôse, ménage-toi.


Et en Windôse??


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Et en Windôse??


C'est le moment de planter. _Je veux dire de semer. _


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu passes pas l'hiver !





			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est le moment de planter. Je veux dire de semer.



 

Dès que la machine veut bien... je boule


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Pour info, nous sommes aujourd'hui le 6 Pluviôse, An CCXIII de la République sociale, universelle et indivisible. Voilà, voilà...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

camarades je viens de me faire acheter (par coup de boule) par 1 membre de chacun des partis opposés. Les points ne sont donc pas encore suffisants pour que je donne ma voix : continuez je sens que mon coeur balance...


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> camarades je viens de me faire acheter (par coup de boule) par 1 membre de chacun des partis opposés. Les points ne sont donc pas encore suffisants pour que je donne ma voix : continuez je sens que mon coeur balance...


 Profiteur! Vendu!


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=88010


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Profiteur! Vendu!


faut bien nourrir la famille camarade.


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> faut bien nourrir la famille camarade.


 Ne m'appelle plus camarade!


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, nous sommes aujourd'hui le 6 Pluviôse, An CCXIII de la République sociale, universelle et indivisible. Voilà, voilà...


*Le 25 Janviôse*, j'ai dit !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Ne m'appelle plus camarade!


et toi enlève ta main de...mon cul. merci. Je crois que dans cette révolution on ma tous se faire entuber


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Vive poildepoléon! :love:


----------



## rezba (25 Janvier 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


 :love:


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


 nous n'avons pas dit notre dernier mot.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

dans votre querelle vous avez oublié le peuple : nioubies et accros à Macg qui sont là en train de crever dans les thread, attendant vos réponses à des questions vitales :

- comment retirer mon CD bloqué dans le lecteur de disquette de mon G3 beige ?

- je ne retrouve plus mon chat

- comment ouvrir OSX sur un LCII ?

- mon ibook mange t-il du charbon ? si oui du charbon de barbecue suffira t-il ?


----------



## rezba (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> nous n'avons pas dit notre dernier mot.



C'est vrai. Mais Dieu que cela sera bon de t'entendre crier "Pitié"


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai. Mais Dieu que cela sera bon de t'entendre crier "Pitié"


 Comme dans Braveheart? :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai. Mais Dieu que cela sera bon de t'entendre crier "Pitié"


 S**k ME


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Comme dans Braveheart? :love:


 Oui :love: Un martyre, un héros, voilà ce que vous allez faire de moi.


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Oui :love: Un martyre, un héros, voilà ce que vous allez faire de moi.


  Sire? Y a pas de 'e' à martyr


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Sire? Y a pas de 'e' à martyr


Il a confondu avec _satyre_.


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

nan braveheart il hurle "liberté"


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Sire? Y a pas de 'e' à martyr


 c'est mon côté féminin qui ressort.


----------



## Luc G (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> dans votre querelle vous avez oublié le peuple : nioubies et accros à Macg qui sont là en train de crever dans les thread, attendant vos réponses à des questions vitales :
> 
> - comment retirer mon CD bloqué dans le lecteur de disquette de mon G3 beige ?
> 
> - je ne retrouve plus mon chat



Manifestement, ton chat est en train de s'en occuper : laisse-lui le temps, c'est encore l'heure de la sieste.  



			
				Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> - comment ouvrir OSX sur un LCII ?



Du moment qu'il s'agit d'os, un chien serait mieux indiqué, maintenant, ce que j'en dis...  



			
				Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> - mon ibook mange t-il du charbon ? si oui du charbon de barbecue suffira t-il ?



Mon ibook est de toutes façons interdit de grillade    : il se saoûlait que c'était pas possible, on a été obligé de mettre le Eau là. Et comme ton chat, il n'aime pas l'eau.

(PS. Faut vraiment de la grandeur d'âme pour passer son temps sur les forums techniques à répondre à des questions basiques qui, j'en suis sûr, ont déjà été traitées. T'as du bol que Golf ait eu un moment d'inattention, t'étais bon pour une séance "courroux de jupiter tonnant", ah, zut le thread des peintures, c'est pas ici.   )


----------



## Luc G (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est mon côté féminin qui ressort.



Oui, certains disent qu'en règle générale, c'es le côté masculin a tendance à sortir le plus.  Ceci dit j'y connais rien et TheBig me dit "pas tant que ça, pas tant que ça". Alors...


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *Le 25 Janviôse*, j'ai dit !


 
Aïe !!!  

Déjà de l'autoritarisme..


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Anarchie un point c'est tout (sauf vot' respect m'sieur Rezba )


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> nan braveheart il hurle "liberté"


Oui mais la foule hurle "pitié"


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

Bon, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait répondre à ma question technique ? Passque là, je bloque.


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bon, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait répondre à ma question technique ? Passque là, je bloque.


 il est fou!


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

_non rien_


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> il est fou!


 je le veux, mon bann gratosse.  :love:


----------



## rezba (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bon, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait répondre à ma question technique ? Passque là, je bloque.




1. Outils de la discussion : s'abonner à cette discussion.

2. Signalement du message aux modérateurs concernés


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 2. Signalement du message aux modérateurs concernés


Donneuse !


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Give me your ass, now


Jamais ! 


*
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bon, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait répondre à ma question technique ? Passque là, je bloque.




/me pense qu'il y a du ban dans l'air


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

pour le moment je ne vois que de grands discours
mais pour le reste...


----------



## Bilbo (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 1. Outils de la discussion : s'abonner à cette discussion.
> 
> 2. Signalement du message aux modérateurs concernés


Ah bon ? Toi aussi ?



À+


----------



## Bilbo (25 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> /me pense qu'il y a du ban dans l'air


Si Molgow fait bien son boulot : bien sûr. 

À+


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais la foule hurle "pitié"


 
Tu crois vraiment qu'on va implorer pitié pour cet aprenti napoleon ??


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois vraiment qu'on va implorer pitié pour cet aprenti napoleon ??


 ça m'apprendra à combattre pour une noble cause.


----------



## rezba (25 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> *Et j'vous dis pas qui est komodo de Molgow*


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

quelqu'un dont je tairai le nom a dit:
			
		

> T'es un salaud. Je n'aurai jamais assez de coups de boule pour toi.


*Peuple de Macgé, on tente de m'intimider !* 

   :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Janvier 2005)

Ca faisait longtemps :sleep:

"Message vBulletin
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à poildep."


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca faisait longtemps :sleep:
> 
> "Message vBulletin
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à poildep."


Idem!  :love:


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

moi je soutient poildec' pas ce poildep, je ne le connais pas


----------



## rezba (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *Peuple de Macgé, on tente de m'intimider !*
> 
> :love:



Mes frères et mes s½urs, cet homme perfide est décidément un usurpateur, et la plus mauvaise graine d'agent double que je connaisse. Non content d'avoir infiltré la révolution, et de se faire soudoyer par les leaders de l'institution (ces 34 derniers points de réputation sont dus à des modérateurs connus pour leur neutralité bienveillante envers le régime que nous soutenons), il tente d'utiliser ces chatouillements de sa propre boursouflure pour se faire indument passer pour un martyr.
Décidément, le choix de son châtiment sera ardu, tant il en mérite une palanquée.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Anarchie un point c'est tout (sauf vot' respect m'sieur Rezba )



Les félins sont les francs-tireurs anarchistes du bas, ce sont ceux avec le coeur en bandoullière ! La liberté ou la mort et le coeur aux femmes et hommes de coeurs !   Sans monopole bien sûr 


PS: TheBig avec nous : le coeur, le coeur !


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Janvier 2005)

il me semble que l'heure de la contre-révolution a sonné   

que les blancs se rasemblent autours du drapeau des admins, et CHARGEZ !!!!!  :king:


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, le choix de son châtiment sera ardu, tant il en mérite une palanquée.


si on peut aider a lui administrer son chatiment... j'suis dispo


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les félins sont les francs-tireurs anarchistes du bas, ce sont ceux avec le coeur en bandoullière ! La liberté ou la mort et le coeur aux femmes et hommes de coeurs !   Sans monopole bien sûr
> 
> 
> PS: TheBig avec nous : le coeur, le coeur !


arrête les paroles (on comprend rien) : t'es avec les anar' ou pas ?


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> si on peut aider a lui administrer son chatiment... j'suis dispo



T'as des rangers à essuyer ?


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> et de se faire soudoyer par les leaders de l'institution (ces 34 derniers points de réputation sont dus à des modérateurs connus pour leur neutralité bienveillante envers le régime que nous soutenons)


Nous y voilà ! Le cardinal avoue les honteuses tentatives de corruption dont j'ai fait l'objet ! 
:love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mes frères et mes s½urs, cet homme perfide est décidément un usurpateur, et la plus mauvaise graine d'agent double que je connaisse. Non content d'avoir infiltré la révolution, et de se faire soudoyer par les leaders de l'institution (ces 34 derniers points de réputation sont dus à des modérateurs connus pour leur neutralité bienveillante envers le régime que nous soutenons), il tente d'utiliser ces chatouillements de sa propre boursouflure pour se faire indument passer pour un martyr.
> Décidément, le choix de son châtiment sera ardu, tant il en mérite une palanquée.



A mort !


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> A mort !


 ouais qu'on bannisse Supermoquette sur le champs !!


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2005)

Le goudron et les plumes


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 1. Outils de la discussion : s'abonner à cette discussion.
> 
> 2. Signalement du message aux modérateurs concernés



Rezba d'habitude tu vises plus haut !  Attention, tu lévites trop bas


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Le goudron et les plumes


 
Le gout plume et laidron ??


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2005)

Une plume sur l'édredon ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> arrête les paroles (on comprend rien) : t'es avec les anar' ou pas ?



Avec BackCat et quelques autres, --- félins ou non, noirs, blancs, jaunes, verts à petits pois etc... --- qui venons du MacG d'en bas, jamais écoutés toujours "écoutables" , nous revendiquons notre statut de francs-tireurs anarchistes


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Avec BackCat et quelques autres, --- félins ou non, noirs, blancs, jaunes, verts à petits pois etc... --- qui venons du MacG d'en bas, jamais écoutés toujours "écoutables" , nous revendiquons notre statut de francs-tireurs anarchistes



de quelle anarchie vous vous revendiquez ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

nioubies, anciens, modos, blaireaux...tous pourris. Anarchie sur Macg


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> de quelle anarchie vous vous revendiquez ?


 L'anarchie solidaire?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2005)

_*Comme des Loups, Michel Berger... * 

On est comme... on est comme des loups:
On aime la vie qui à du goût,
Même celui du sang, on s'en fout.
On est comme des loups, comme des loups.

On est comme... on est comme des loups:
Quand on a faim, on n'est plus nous;
On tuerait, on écraserait tout.
On est comme des loups, comme des loups.

Ça nous fait du bien d'être ensemble;
C'est notre peur qui nous rassemble,
C'est notre cri qui nous unit:
Un cri d'amour, un cri d'amour.

On est comme... on est comme des loups:
Quand on est heureux, on est doux,
Pas méchants, pas cruels du tout.
On est comme des loups, comme des loups.

On est comme... on est comme des loups:
Si jamais vous êtes contre nous,
Prenez garde, attention à vous!
On est comme des loups, comme des loups.

Si vous voulez vous joindre à nous:
Pas d'orgueil, pas de jaloux;
On ira le chanter partout,
Ce cri de d'amour, ce cri d'amour.

On est comme... on est comme des loups:
La vie des moutons nous rend fous;
On aime mieux mourir, mais d'un coup!
On est comme des loups, comme des loups.

On est comme... on est comme des loups:
On aime la vie qui a du goût,
Même celui du sang, on s'en fout.
On est comme des loups, comme des loups.

On est comme... on est comme des loups:
Quand on a faim, on n'est plus nous;
On tuerait, on écraserait tout.
On est comme des loups, comme des loups.

On est comme... on est comme des loups,
Comme des loups.
On est comme... on est comme des loups,
Comme des loups.
On est comme... on est comme des loups...
_ 

Ouais, tout compte fait je sais pas si ça le fait...  :hein:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> L'anarchie solidaire?



solidaire si je veux


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'suis ni anar' ni solidaire...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _*Comme des Loups, Michel Berger... *_
> 
> _On est comme... on est comme des loups:_
> _On aime la vie qui à du goût,_
> ...


Eh les mecs, encore un vieux qui vient de pêter un plomb.  

vite le goudron et les plumes...


dans le c..


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> de quelle anarchie vous vous revendiquez ?



Contre le népotisme, contre les menaces, contre les insultes, contre les parquets cirés sans patins, contre le saut de l'ange sans ailes, contre RLP, contre les manipulations de poudre à canon alors qu'on est assis sur le baril ou autres, pour la solidarité, pour la main tendue, pour l'absence de jugement, pour le rire et l'amusement bon-enfant, pour la guerre des fleurs, pour les rats bien dodus à grignoter à quatre heures ou autre, pour le dialogue, pour le cri du coeur, pour un monde surréaliste, pour tout un chacun et pour les autres !


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Contre le népotisme, contre les menaces, contre les insultes, contre les parquets cirés sans patins, contre le saut de l'ange sans ailes, contre RLP, contre les manipulations de poudre à canon alors qu'on est assis sur le baril ou autres, pour la solidarité, pour la main tendue, pour l'absence de jugement, pour le rire et l'amusement bon-enfant, pour la guerre des fleurs, pour les rats bien dodus à grignoter à quatre heure, pourl e dialogue, pour le cri du coeur, pour un monde surréaliste, pour tout un chacun et pour les autres !


 Oui ... mais à part ça?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> (j'arrête là le massacre)



  :rose: Faut que j'arrête de boire...  :mouais:


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Faut que j'arrête de boire...  :mouais:


 Et le reste aussi...  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Contre le népotisme, contre les menaces, contre les insultes, contre les parquets cirés sans patins, contre le saut de l'ange sans ailes, contre RLP, contre les manipulations de poudre à canon alors qu'on est assis sur le baril ou autres, pour la solidarité, pour la main tendue, pour l'absence de jugement, pour le rire et l'amusement bon-enfant, pour la guerre des fleurs, pour les rats bien dodus à grignoter à quatre heures ou autre, pour le dialogue, pour le cri du coeur, pour un monde surréaliste, pour tout un chacun et pour les autres !



Wäldganger


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> L'anarchie solidaire?


L'anarchie partout ?
La Révolution est dans la merde !!!
   :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Faut que j'arrête de boire... :mouais:


je ne disais pas ça à propos des paroles, mais plutôt de ta voix quand tu chantes : tu pousses les oiseaux au suicide


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Wäldganger


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Wäldganger


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Wäldganger


----------



## Nexka (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Wäldganger


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je ne disais pas ça à propos des paroles, mais plutôt de ta voix quand tu chantes : tu pousses les oiseaux au suicide



  La dissidence est matée...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La dissidence est matée...


dissonance tu veux dire


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> dissonance tu veux dire



Si tu veux... quand vous aurez réussi à vous décider, vous nous appellerez...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux... quand vous aurez réussi à vous décider, vous nous appellerez...


bon et cette petite révolution. Elle s'est arrêtée avec le gouter des enfants : tout le monde est en train de manger son BN en ce moment ?


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Wäldganger


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> bon et cette petite révolution. Elle s'est arrêtée avec le gouter des enfants : tout le monde est en train de manger son BN en ce moment ?


Le problème c'est poildep, il est en prison... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est poildep, il est en prison... :rose:


comment ça ????


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

roh mais c'est qui ce poildep a la fin


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> arrête les paroles (on comprend rien) : t'es avec les anar' ou pas ?



Tigrou, si tu lisais les posts, tu saurais que l'anarchie, c'est la ligne de conduite de la cinquième colonne. 
Alors bienvenue, si tu veux


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Tigrou, si tu lisais les posts, tu saurais que l'anarchie, c'est la ligne de conduite de la cinquième colonne.
> Alors bienvenue, si tu veux


je m'en suis rendu compte après coup :rose:


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je m'en suis rendu compte après coup :rose:


 Tu bouffes à tous les rateliers toi... tu veux un coup de boule?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Tu bouffes à tous les rateliers toi... tu veux un coup de boule?


prendre parti ne veut pas dire devenir un gros con


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

par contre on peut etre un gros con sans prendre parti


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> par contre on peut etre un gros con sans prendre parti



tu es de parti pris ?


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

ne joue pas au plus con avec moi


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> par contre on peut etre un gros con sans prendre parti



en revanche quand on est un gros con on a toutes les chances d'en prendre un dans les parties


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

c'est mal parti tout ca


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c'est mal parti tout ca


faut-il qu'on y prenne part ? vous êtes partis ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

rIIIIIIennn , je ne comprenddddssss rIIIIIIENNN

ET POURQUOUUUUiIiiiiiiiii , je ne vous le demaaaaaaaande pas ....



lalala  la lalala la !!!!!


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> rIIIIIIennn , je ne comprenddddssss rIIIIIIENNN
> 
> ET POURQUOUUUUiIiiiiiiiii , je ne vous le demaaaaaaaande pas ....
> 
> ...


 Tient' il re-neige!


----------



## rezba (25 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Des fois Pitch il parle allemand.
> Si vous voulez être trop hype, _même si vous entravez que dalle,_ vous répondez par un sobre :





			
				Tigrou a dit:
			
		

>





			
				Goulven a dit:
			
		

>





			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

>





			
				Pitchfork lui même a dit:
			
		

>





			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

>




On savait que les révolutions bourgeoises étaient l'affaire des futures gauches caviar, mais celle-là est tellement pitoyable qu'avant même de monter sur les barricades, elle est déjà _hype_... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On savait que les révolutions bourgeoises étaient l'affaire des futures gauches caviar, mais celle-là est tellement pitoyable qu'avant même de monter sur les barricades, elle est déjà _hype_... :rateau:






bonne idée....une pause caviar  










sans moi...berkkk !!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne idée....une pause caviar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


`

je veux bien ta part


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je le veux, mon bann gratosse.  :love:


copieur


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> dissonance tu veux dire



cognitive ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2005)




----------



## rezba (25 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


   Elle est bien, cette nouvelle production de mercurochrome !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Elle est bien, cette nouvelle production de mercurochrome !


tentative : allier art et utilité hygiénique


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Elle est bien, cette nouvelle production de mercurochrome !


t 'y connais rien !


----------



## rezba (25 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tentative : allier art et utilité hygiénique



pop-art, quoi !


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tentative : allier art et utilité hygiénique


 c'est ça, va te torcher.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Janvier 2005)

En plusieurs mois de foru... BarMacG pardon   , j'en ai vu des sujets à flood...
Mais un comme celui là... jamais...


----------



## rezba (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça, va te torcher.



Tu vois SM, non content d'être un réactionnaire vendu au grand capital hollywoodien, et soutenu par une cohorte de jeunes gens hype, ce type n'a, en plus, réellement aucune culture !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Elle est bien, cette nouvelle production de merchurochrome



Non !! :mouais: qu'il retourne s'occuper des polueurs sonores ! 

Bon je vois que personne ne me laisse tranquille ... je sens que je vais m'énerver ...


----------



## molgow (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bon, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait répondre à ma question technique ? Passque là, je bloque.



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

Je vais lancer la Révolution contre la Révolution si ça continue


----------



## rezba (25 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non !! :mouais: qu'il retourne s'occuper des polueurs sonores !
> 
> Bon je vois que personne ne me laisse tranquille ... je sens que je vais m'énerver ...



Oh oui, c'est si bon quand tu deviens toute rouge !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Je vais lancer la Révolution contre la Révolution si ça continue



 Occupe-toi d'abord de ce que tu as lancé : ce serait déjà pas mal


----------



## rezba (25 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Je vais lancer la Révolution contre la Révolution si ça continue



Il me semblait aussi que ça l'énerverait, le codeur, qu'on pollue son forum chéri. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui, c'est si bon quand tu deviens toute rouge !



Justement aujourd'hui ça va être ta fête !   j'enfile ma tenue spéciale latex ! Toi tu files à la cave, y'à BackCat qui t'attend, et moi ça tombe bien j'ai comme un besoin de me défouler ! :hein:


_Capish ?_


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Justement aujourd'hui ça va être ta fête !   j'enfile ma tenue spéciale latex ! Toi tu files à la cave, y'à BackCat qui t'attend, et moi ça tombe bien j'ai comme un besoin de me défouler ! :hein:
> 
> 
> _Capish ?_



Ouawww...    Encorreeuh...


----------



## molgow (25 Janvier 2005)

Au fait, changer le titre de ce fil est d'une bassesse extraordinaire... Nous sommes manipulés par le pouvoir ! Les Roses utilisent tous les moyens qu'ils ont à leur disposition (c'est à dire des moyens illimités) pour répandre leur propagande et pour assouvir leur soif de pouvoir ! Mes amis, il ne faut pas vous laisser détourner par poildep de notre lutte contre le pouvoir et les privilèges !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, changer le titre de ce fil est d'une bassesse extraordinaire... Nous sommes manipulés par le pouvoir ! Les Roses utilisent tous les moyens qu'ils ont à leur disposition (c'est à dire des moyens illimités) pour répandre leur propagande et pour assouvir leur soif de pouvoir ! Mes amis, il ne faut pas vous laisser détourner par poildep de notre lutte contre le pouvoir et les privilèges !



Salut Molgow   

Pour gagner en crédibilité ne devrais tu pas redevenir un des nôtres en perdant ta couleur verte ?


----------



## molgow (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pour gagner en crédibilité ne devrais tu pas redevenir un des nôtres en perdant ta couleur verte ?



Ii faut renverser le système depuis l'intérieur ! 


_Note: bannir Pitchfork à sa prochaine apparition dans les forums Développement. _


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Mes amis, il ne faut pas vous laisser détourner par poildep de notre lutte contre le pouvoir et les privilèges !


Ouais, ben poildep, au moins, il agit.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ben poildep, au moins, il agit.




haaa bon ?????     


http://www.paroles.net/chansons/19732.htm


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois SM, non content d'être un réactionnaire vendu au grand capital hollywoodien, et soutenu par une cohorte de jeunes gens hype, ce type n'a, en plus, réellement aucune culture !


C'est une capitale Hollywood ? 


Et pis d'abord, c'est pas vrai, on est pas des hippies. 



_Et pis on n'a jamais dit que c'était facile.   _


----------



## Gabi (25 Janvier 2005)

Hello Polidep : ça avance la révolution ? Bon, ok : je suis pas trés productif ces derniers jours (voire même anti-productif en fait), mais je te soutiens toujours ! Commande et tu seras executé !

Honnêtement, un type avec un chapeau aussi cool peut-il être mauvais ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ii faut renverser le système depuis l'intérieur !
> 
> 
> _Note: bannir Pitchfork à sa prochaine apparition dans les forums Développement. _



Un plan de cette envergure confine au génie   Faire croire que je serais banni si je vais dans le forum développement c'est un calcul super retors pour tromper l'ennemi   

Je ne savais qu'il y avait un forum développement


----------



## poildep (25 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Honnêtement, un type avec un chapeau aussi cool peut-il être mauvais ?


Alors ! hein ? Qu'est-ce que vous trouvez à répondre à ça ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Alors ! hein ? Qu'est-ce que vous trouvez à répondre à ça ?




Tu ne travaillerais pas du chapeau comme une certain personnage de Lucky Luke ?


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Alors ! hein ? Qu'est-ce que vous trouvez à répondre à ça ?


Il parlait de ma kaskette évidemment


----------



## Gabi (25 Janvier 2005)

*Ayé, j'ai trouvé pourquoi cette révolution me paraît si sympathique !!
*_(j'susi content, ça faisait un p'tit moment que j'essayai de 
me rappeler à quoi ce thread me fait penser...)_
- Les chapeaux super cool.
- Les titres honorifiques.
- Le verbiage insolent
- La bouille de Poildep
- Les plans d'attaque

*...me font penser au club  G.R.O.S.S.* (Get ride of slimy girls) dans l'excellentissimement géniale BD "Calvin & Hobbes" !!!*





* : en français : D.E.F.I. : "Dehos Enormes Filles Informes" (tout un programme ).


----------



## nato kino (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On savait que les révolutions bourgeoises étaient l'affaire des futures gauches caviar, mais celle-là est tellement pitoyable qu'avant même de monter sur les barricades, elle est déjà _hype_... :rateau:





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Merci.




Arrête de faire ton Punk et rends sa soutane à Gogol 1er !! :rateau:


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de faire ton Punk et rends sa soutane à Gogol 1er !! :rateau:


Gogol contre Momok   (et Lycée de Versailles)  :hein: 

On avance, mais c'est difficile de compter les points avec tous ces changements de noms.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> ...Polidep ...... Commande et tu seras executé !...



Ca c'est parfaitement résumé...      :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (25 Janvier 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ii faut renverser le système depuis l'intérieur !
> 
> 
> _Note: bannir Pitchfork à sa prochaine apparition dans les forums Développement. _



ça, c'est bon pour se blesser : essaye avec une armoire, tu verras !


----------



## Grug (26 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est parfaitement résumé...      :rateau:


----------



## poildep (26 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>


 et ça te faire rire toi ?


----------



## golf (26 Janvier 2005)

Méfiez vous, les deux écclésiastes sont égaux à leurs ordres, cupides et fourbes 
A un tel point qu'ils se méfient d'eux même :rateau: 


Elle est montée à la française, cette révolution, un vrai bordel  
L'Izmolgoude est en phase lubrique et plane  :bebe: 
Le mercenaire vosgiesque a amorcé ses 100 jours :mouais: 

La rezba, elle manipule le fil comme une folle avec ses pouvoirs pourpresques :modo: 
Le bilbo, le bilbo ! Tiens, où il est celui là! Au fin fond d'une taverne alsacienne  :sick:


----------



## Grug (26 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et ça te faire rire toi ?


 on ne lutte pas contre la verité hystérique.
Neanmoins et jusqu'a ton execution virtuelle, et avant ton exil dans un coin reculé de macbidouille, je reste ton plus fidele soutien dans cette lutte acharnée contre la tyrannie.

Non à la restauration rapide, vive la revolution de terroir !


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non !! :mouais: qu'il retourne s'occuper des polueurs sonores !
> 
> Bon je vois que personne ne me laisse tranquille ... je sens que je vais m'énerver ...


Vas-y qu'on rigole !!!


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

les monarcho-revolutiono-poildepo-rezbaco de tout poil!
Comment ça va ce matin?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Janvier 2005)

Tiens, ya pas grand monde ce matin. 
Je vais un tour sur le champ de bataille pour voir si ya pas un ou deux trucs à voler sur les cadavres...


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ya pas grand monde ce matin.
> Je vais un tour sur le champ de bataille pour voir si ya pas un ou deux trucs à voler sur les cadavres...


 Vautour!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2005)

VIVA LA MUERTE!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Janvier 2005)

Ils sont tous sur macbidouille...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

macchééé  

cette revolution n'avance pas vraiment, 
et le peu d'avancement c'est plutot......eparpillé non ?  




			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Le bilbo, le bilbo ! Tiens, où il est celui là! Au fin fond d'une taverne alsacienne  :sick:


  


tiens bilbo, donne moi le nom de ta taverne,
si je tombe sur la tete 
 je viens te rejoindre pour preparer un 
VRAI PLAN de revolution


----------



## poildep (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav, arrête donc d'exhiber ton manque de sous-vêtement.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> robertav, arrête donc d'exhiber ton manque de sous-vêtement.







pfffffffff , t'arrete d'espionner pendant que je suis dans MA salle de bain ????


----------



## macelene (26 Janvier 2005)

tiens vous êtes là Général Poildep....  je pars en mission demain...  *Direction le terrier de L' Amok... *  je prends les pièges, les fumigènes, ma malette remplie de trucs, mon costume d'infirmière et la seringue hypodermique... et les fusées de détresses au cas où...  

allez so long... je vous tiens au courant, je serais absente qqs temps... :style:


----------



## poildep (26 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tiens vous êtes là Général Poildep....  je pars en mission demain...  *Direction le terrier de L' Amok... *  je prends les pièges, les fumigènes, ma malette remplie de trucs, mon costume d'infirmière et la seringue hypodermique... et les fusées de détresses au cas où...  :siffle


Et des préservatifs ?


----------



## macelene (26 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et des préservatifs ?



 tu veux parler d'un  protège pluie en latex... ?


----------



## mado (26 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu veux parler d'un  protège pluie en latex... ?



Comme un _Sir_é ?


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et des préservatifs ?


Ca préserve de l'Amok ça?  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## poildep (26 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Comme un _Sir_é ?


 ou un impair ?


----------



## macelene (26 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Comme un _Sir_é ?




avec, on peut y aller la tête la première...?


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ben poildep, au moins, il agit.



Il s'agite, ça c'est sur, mais de là à ce qu'il agisse. parce qu'à part distribuer des hochets à des naïfs, il a fait quoi?
 :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont tous sur macbidouille...



Ya pire, ça pourrait être sur MacPlus...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Malheureuse mais néanmoins courageuse victime de ce régime,
je me serai battue jusqu'au bout (de la corde)
Ils ont eu ce qu'ils voulaient en ce qui concerne "La Diablotine"
Je retourne dans l'autre monde

Au cas où vous n'auriez pas eu la bonne idée de me statufier, je l'ai fait moi-même

​


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

On peut en commander une miniature?


----------



## mado (26 Janvier 2005)

Sur Ebay, pendant que tu y'es 

Sm fier de toi ? Tu sais que les représailles risquent d'être terribles..  


(et puis ça a une autre gueule que la pendaison, quand même !  )


----------



## poildep (26 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agite, ça c'est sur, mais de là à ce qu'il agisse. parce qu'à part distribuer des hochets à des naïfs, il a fait quoi?
> :mouais:


 Il a fait rire.  Ce qui fait toute la différence avec toi.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Il a fait rire.  Ce qui fait toute la différence avec toi.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Malheureuse mais néanmoins courageuse victime de ce régime,
> je me serai battue jusqu'au bout (de la corde)
> Ils ont eu ce qu'ils voulaient en ce qui concerne "La Diablotine"
> Je retourne dans l'autre monde
> ...



Plutôt au lance-flamme non?  Paradoxal pour une diablotine...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Malheureuse mais néanmoins courageuse victime de ce régime,
> je me serai battue jusqu'au bout (de la corde)
> Ils ont eu ce qu'ils voulaient en ce qui concerne "La Diablotine"
> Je retourne dans l'autre monde
> ...



En voilà une bonne nouvelle, je ne sens plus ma fièvre du coup !


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2005)

je savais que la pendaison engendrait une érection chez les hommes, mais elle elle a pissé partout


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Sm fier de toi ? Tu sais que les représailles risquent d'être terribles..


nan juste content


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je savais que la pendaison engendrait une érection chez les hommes, mais elle elle a pissé partout




bah......il fallait pas picoler les sous 
que on t'as donné pour lui acheter des pampers !!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2005)

des pampers pour Lorna ! mais c'est bien sûr !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Janvier 2005)

SM a dit:
			
		

> En voilà une bonne nouvelle, je ne sens plus ma fièvre du coup





			
				SM a dit:
			
		

> je savais que la pendaison engendrait une érection chez les hommes, mais elle elle a pissé partout





			
				SM a dit:
			
		

> nan juste content



Oula, 3 post en 4 minutes... soit tu flood SM, soit cette histoire te motive (t'excite ?)... heu... non rien...    :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Oula, 3 post en 4 minutes... soit tu flood SM, soit cette histoire te motive (t'excite ?)... heu... non rien...    :rateau:


Naaaaan juste raz le cul après avoir dépanné le mac de la secrétaire, cétaiit ça ou me taper la tête contre les murs


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Naaaaan juste raz le cul après avoir dépanné le mac de la secrétaire, cétaiit ça ou me taper la tête contre les murs



Et te taper la secrétaire contre le mur t'as essayé?


----------



## rezba (26 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Victime du régime Dictatorial de Sa Minesté et son Fou*​



Tu sais ce qu'il te dit, le Fou ? :rateau:


----------



## mado (26 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> nan juste content


Tu viens quand à Montpellier ?


----------



## rezba (26 Janvier 2005)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Frôlée par les ombres des morts[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sur l'herbe où le jour s'exténue[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]L'arlequine s'est mise nue[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Et dans l'étang mire son corps[/font] 

 [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Un charlatan crépusculaire[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Vante les tours que l'on va faire[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Le ciel sans teinte est constellé[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]D'astres pales comme du lait[/font] 

 [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sur les tréteaux l'arlequin blême[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Salue d'abord les spectateurs[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Des sorciers venus de Bohême[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Quelques fées et les enchanteurs[/font] 

 [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ayant décroché une étoile[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Il la manie à bras tendu[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tandis que des pieds un pendu[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sonne en mesure les cymbales[/font] 

 [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]L'aveugle berce un bel enfant[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]La biche passe avec ses faons[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Le nain regarde d'un air triste[/font] 
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Grandir l'arlequin trismégiste
[/font]

 [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
(Guillaume Apollinaire)
[/font]


----------



## mado (26 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Frôlée par les ombres des morts[/font]
> [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sur l'herbe où le jour s'exténue[/font]
> [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]L'arlequine s'est mise nue[/font]
> [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Et dans l'étang mire son corps[/font]
> ...



C'est bien d'avoir des Lettres 
Encore faut-il savoir où les mettre


----------



## rezba (26 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien d'avoir des Lettres
> Encore faut-il savoir où les mettre




Je reconnais bien là la démagogie gauchiste, tout juste capable de souligner les points faibles de l'adversaire.


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien d'avoir des Lettres
> Encore faut-il savoir où les mettre


 Surtout quand c'est du copier-coller et qu'il ne comprends pas ce qui est écris...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Il a fait rire.  Ce qui fait toute la différence avec toi.



Si le second degré t'échappe, je comprends que la révolution stagne


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens quand à Montpellier ?


Fin février-début mars, 3 jours de boulot et peut-etre 1 jours de vacances dans la ville . Tain je capte rien a vos uni, pourquoi il y a la 1 la 2 et la 3 mais avec le meme nom ??? je sens que je vais pas trouver le labo facilement 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et te taper la secrétaire contre le mur t'as essayé?



Tu l'aurais vu tu aurais écris : Et taper la secrétaire contre le mur t'as essayé?


----------



## rezba (26 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Surtout quand c'est du copier-coller et qu'il ne comprends pas ce qui est écris...



Oh oui, Goulven, apprends-moi ! Et donne moi aussi des cours d'orthographe, tant que tu y es...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je reconnais bien là la démagogie gauchiste, tout juste capable de souligner les points faibles de l'adversaire.


C'est donc vrai cette rimeur sur ta mycose ?


----------



## mado (26 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je reconnais bien là la démagogie gauchiste, tout juste capable de souligner les points faibles de l'adversaire.



Ah ça !!   
Elevée à la bonne école !!
Au plus près des meilleurs


----------



## Nexka (26 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc vrai cette rimeur sur ta mycose ?



C'est pas une mycose, c'est de l'herpes :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> (Guillaume Apollinaire)




tu es trop beau  avec cette tenue :love:

je t'ammene avec moi au carneval de Venise !!!!


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui, Goulven, apprends-moi ! Et donne moi aussi des cours d'orthographe, tant que tu y es...


:rose: :love:


----------



## rezba (26 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça !!
> Elevée à la bonne école !!
> Au plus près des meilleurs



Ma chérie. Je peux t'appeler ma chérie ? Les bourreaux font souvent ça, avec leur future proie.
Ma chérie, donc.
Si tu avais daigné prendre un tout petit peu d'intérêt à cette chose, tu aurais compris que le groupe auquel tu fais maladroitement référence est justement connu pour son anti-gauchisme historique.
Les gauchistes hype bouffeurs de caviar sont les ennemis de la révolution, et les suppots du capitalisme consumériste. Cela a toujours été. Ça ne cherche qu'à s'embourgeoiser sur la dénonciation verbeuse de la misère du peuple, qu'ils n'approchent pas, ça salit.
Les lamberto, surtout les défroqués, on ne les appelait pas "gauchistes", mais "salauds". Je préfère.

Rezba, SSII.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2005)

Ahhhhh ça charcle, me réjoui de montpelier !


----------



## Bassman (26 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une mycose, c'est de l'herpes :affraid:


 
Ah non c'est la verole


----------



## mado (26 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si tu avais daigné prendre un tout petit peu d'intérêt à cette chose, tu aurais compris que le groupe auquel tu fais maladroitement référence est justement connu pour son anti-gauchisme historique.
> Les gauchistes hype bouffeurs de caviar sont les ennemis de la révolution, et les suppots du capitalisme consumériste. Cela a toujours été. Ça ne cherche qu'à s'embourgeoiser sur la dénonciation verbeuse de la misère du peuple, qu'ils n'approchent pas, ça salit.
> Les lamberto, surtout les défroqués, on ne les appelait pas "gauchistes", mais "salauds". Je préfère.
> 
> Rezba, SSII.




Ouais ça c'est la façade.
J'ai du m'approcher trop près. Et j'ai traversé l'écran.


----------



## mado (26 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhh ça charcle, me réjoui de montpelier !



T'inquiète 
Y'a _monpellier_, _et sonpellier_ à lui. Pas le même


----------



## Grug (26 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> *Ayé, j'ai trouvé pourquoi cette révolution me paraît si sympathique !!
> *_(j'susi content, ça faisait un p'tit moment que j'essayai de
> me rappeler à quoi ce thread me fait penser...)_
> - Les chapeaux super cool.
> ...



tu as oublié une cause juste et des revendications legitimes


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu as oublié une cause juste et des revendications legitimes


 Enfin on revient au thème révolutionnaire...


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une mycose, c'est de l'herpes :affraid:



normalement personne ne te draguera sur notre camps


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> normalement personne ne te draguera sur notre camps



Est-ce possible de faire un état sommaire des forces en présence ?


----------



## poildep (26 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce possible de faire un état sommaire des forces en présence ?


 y'a pas besoin de faire un sommaire, on compte tout ce qui reste sur cette page.


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas besoin de faire un sommaire, on compte tout ce qui reste sur cette page.


----------



## rezba (26 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce possible de faire un état sommaire des forces en présence ?



Pourquoi, tu es des RG ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas besoin de faire un sommaire, on compte tout ce qui reste sur cette page.



ouais, on peut mettre le sommaire à l'index...


----------



## rezba (26 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas besoin de faire un sommaire, on compte tout ce qui reste sur cette page.



Reste goulven. Autant dire rien.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, tu es des RG ?



C'est un nouveau groupe de crypto-gauchistes ?


----------



## Gabi (26 Janvier 2005)

Rééévvvvooolllluuuuutttttiiiiooonnnn !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Rééévvvvooolllluuuuutttttiiiiooonnnn !!!!!




terroriste !!!


----------



## Gabi (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> terroriste !!!





Tsss... Voilà où en est la révolution : on lâche une bombe et personne ne réagit...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Tsss... Voilà où en est la révolution : on lâche une bombe et personne ne réagit...





il sont tous trop fatigué   

ils ont trop cogité !!!


----------



## Amok (26 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tiens vous êtes là Général Poildep....  je pars en mission demain...  *Direction le terrier de L' Amok... *  je prends les pièges, les fumigènes, ma malette remplie de trucs, mon costume d'infirmière et la seringue hypodermique... et les fusées de détresses au cas où...
> 
> allez so long... je vous tiens au courant, je serais absente qqs temps... :style:



L'accueil va être musclé !


----------



## Taho! (26 Janvier 2005)

Forums MacG a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à molgow.


----------



## Amok (26 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ma malette remplie de trucs, mon costume d'infirmière



 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (26 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Reste goulven. Autant dire rien.


 ah m... ! il reste ? :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (26 Janvier 2005)

nan il va etre banni bientôt


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'accueil va être musclé !



Une touze ???


----------



## Gabi (26 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Une touze ???



C'est pas un muscle sonny...


----------



## Bassman (26 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a raison, c'est un os


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

Moi c'est un nerf...

de boeuf.


----------



## Gabi (26 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Gabi a raison, c'est un os



Pour certaines espéces animales comme le chien : oui.


----------



## golf (26 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ma chérie. Je peux t'appeler ma chérie ? Les bourreaux font souvent ça, avec leur future proie.


Oh oui, madonna, fait nous un ch'tit syndrome de Stockholm qu'on étudie çà  :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (26 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:


Sa Majesté qui se pourlèche les babines parce qu'une personne de la gent féminine fait des promesses. Rien n'a changé. Je croyais que les révolutions bouleversaient l'ordre établi. 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui, madonna, fait nous un ch'tit syndrome de Stockholm qu'on étudie çà  :rateau:




syndrome de Stockholm ». Il en établit le diagnostic à partir de trois critères :

* le développement d'un sentiment de confiance, voire de sympathie des otages vis-à-vis de leurs ravisseurs ; 
* le développement d'un sentiment positif des ravisseurs à l'égard de leurs otages ;
 On parle de subjugation de la victime par son ravisseur 
*l'apparition d'une hostilité des victimes envers les forces de l'ordre.


 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Bilbo (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tiens bilbo, donne moi le nom de ta taverne,
> si je tombe sur la tete
> je viens te rejoindre pour preparer un
> VRAI PLAN de revolution


Ben pour l'instant je n'ai pas encore choisi mon camp. Mais ça peut se négocier. Ta taverne sera la mienne, je suis très mobile. :love: :love: T'es plutôt "Café de l'Opéra" ou "Pub Nelson" ? 

À+


----------



## macelene (26 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'accueil va être musclé !



ah bon t'as des muscles toi...   qui vivra verra  


  

_et...? suite jeudi soir à mon retour _


----------



## macelene (26 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Sa Majesté qui se pourlèche les babines parce qu'une personne de la *gent féminine* fait des promesses. Rien n'a changé. Je croyais que les révolutions bouleversaient l'ordre établi.
> 
> À+




À +...deuxième  * Gugusse Violet *


----------



## mado (26 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui, madonna, fait nous un ch'tit syndrome de Stockholm qu'on étudie çà  :rateau:



Vaudrait mieux pas. 
Ça risquerait d'être sanglant.


----------



## rezba (26 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Sa Majesté qui se pourlèche les babines parce qu'une personne de la gent féminine fait des promesses. Rien n'a changé. Je croyais que les révolutions bouleversaient l'ordre établi.
> 
> À+




Au cas où sa sainteté ne l'aurait pas remarqué, ces révolutions sont mortes-nées. Elles ne peuvent donc prétendre avoir d'autres effets que ceux de l'avorton gigotant dans la Meuse pour provoquer un tsunami.
Bien à vous.
SSII


----------



## poildep (26 Janvier 2005)

_La garde meurt mais ne se rend pas_ 

*WAZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## poildep (26 Janvier 2005)

si ça c'est pas de la culture...


----------



## macelene (26 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> _La garde meurt mais ne se rend pas_
> 
> *WAZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



      j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher...


----------



## poildep (26 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> T'es fou toi !


Juste un peu.  _mais c'est pour ça que tu m'aimes_  :love:









Au fait, je dis ça comme ça, mais cette superbe image panoramique, que ne peuvent pas digérer les pages du forum, n'est que la troisième d'une série de douze.


----------



## poildep (26 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, je dis ça comme ça, mais cette superbe image panoramique, que ne peuvent pas digérer les pages du forum, n'est que la troisième d'une série de douze.


Si ça peut vous rassurer, ce sont des images de la bataille de Waterloo.


----------



## mado (26 Janvier 2005)

ah ! on est tout de suite plus serein


----------



## Bilbo (26 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, je dis ça comme ça, mais cette superbe image panoramique, que ne peuvent pas digérer les pages du forum, n'est que la troisième d'une série de douze.


Yep. Mais ce soir j'ai causé avec un pauvre qui n'a qu'une liaison 56k. Je comprends ça : j'ai du 64k quand je suis dans le sud.  

À+


----------



## poildep (26 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Yep. Mais ce soir j'ai causé avec un pauvre qui n'a qu'une liaison 56k. Je comprends ça : j'ai du 64k quand je suis dans le sud.
> 
> À+


 Dans le sud de l'Alsace ? Rien d'étonnant, ils ont un peu de mal à s'adapter, là-bas.


----------



## Bilbo (27 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Dans le sud de l'Alsace ? Rien d'étonnant, ils ont un peu de mal à s'adapter, là-bas.


Je suis du Nord.    Et quand je vais dans le sud, c'est dans un coin où l'accent chante.   

À+


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> si ça c'est pas de la culture...


 De la culture bière ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Janvier 2005)

Bon pas trop passionnant quand même cette pseudo révolution :sleep:


----------



## poildep (27 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> De la culture bière ?


 C'est très réducteur.  Je dirais plutôt de la culture comptoir.    :love:


----------



## poildep (27 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon pas trop passionnant quand même cette pseudo révolution :sleep:


 pfffffff, y'a eu un thread ultra-flood ouvert pendant 3 minutes et t'étais même pas là.


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pfffffff, y'a eu un thread ultra-flood ouvert pendant 3 minutes et t'étais même pas là.



bah si on me prévient pas  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je suis du Nord.    Et quand je vais dans le sud, c'est dans un coin où l'accent chante.
> 
> À+







  :rateau:


----------



## einqui (27 Janvier 2005)

Bon, ben ca va etre facile, Poildep, c'est le cheval blanc.
Il suffit de bien viser, et ..... hop.....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben ca va etre facile, Poildep, c'est le cheval blanc.
> Il suffit de bien viser, et ..... hop.....



 


bravo   

... c'était Henri IV  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (27 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pfffffff, y'a eu un thread ultra-flood ouvert pendant 3 minutes et t'étais même pas là.


 5 mn, je viens de vérifier :love:


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je suis du Nord.    Et quand je vais dans le sud, c'est dans un coin où l'accent chante.
> 
> À+



L'accent chantant n'est pas indissolublement lié à l'absence d'ADSL    

(Mais c'est que le bilbo, il nous la jouerait colonialiste chez les bouseux !    )


----------



## einqui (27 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bravo
> 
> ... c'était Henri IV  :rateau:




Ouups :rose:..... 
Enfin, tant que c'est pas Amok Ier, tout va bien


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Dans le sud de l'Alsace ? Rien d'étonnant, ils ont un peu de mal à s'adapter, là-bas.





pffffff     

c'est tres bien le sud d'alsace     

la connexion haut debit y est depuis longtemp, 
je ne sais pas si c'est le cas au  lac avec casino a coté de chez moi


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)




----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Janvier 2005)

Alors où en est la révolution ? De ces deux personnes que j'apprècie énormément pour leur gentillesse et leur droiture --- ami je te salue mais comme on dit on ne va pas s'étaler non plus  ---, je ne saurais toujours pas prendre parti  ! Alors vous cessez les hostilités ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Juste un peu.  _mais c'est pour ça que tu m'aimes_  :love:


Bilbo a encore menti à quelqu'un


----------



## rezba (27 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> 5 mn, je viens de vérifier :love:



Je confirme.


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2005)

Quelle pagaille dans cette révolution !!!

Des Suisses, des Belges, des Alsaciens du nord, du sud, des Vosgiens, des Basques, des Bretons, des Auvergnats, des Bicornes, ...
Et puis là-dessus s'agglutinent des Flous d'heure... en heure.

Les vrais révolutionnaires (?) ont de quoi être désespérés.
  :casse:  :affraid:


----------



## Bassman (27 Janvier 2005)

merde y'a des vrais revolutionnaires ??? ca existe ses betes la ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> merde y'a des vrais revolutionnaires ??? ca existe ses betes la ?



C'est ce que certains ont essayé de nous faire croire.


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> merde y'a des vrais revolutionnaires ??? ca existe ses betes la ?



ils engagent même du gamerz


----------



## supermoquette (27 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que certains ont essayé de nous faire croire.


Les deux pendus ?


----------



## Bilbo (27 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> (Mais c'est que le bilbo, il nous la jouerait colonialiste chez les bouseux !    )


Pfff. Dans le registre "colonialiste" je fais plutôt dans le "je retourne au pays". On a fait plus efficace dans le domaine.  Nettement plus efficace.


			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bilbo a encore menti à quelqu'un


Je crois que je vais demander à notre admin vénéré ton changement de pseudo. Detritus serait parfait puisque tu aimes mettre le visage vert de la zizanie dans les esprits. 







À+


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Les deux pendus ?



Non, le p'tit suisse tortueux et l'ivre belge.


----------



## rezba (27 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pfff. Dans le registre "colonialiste" je fais plutôt dans le "je retourne au pays". On a fait plus efficace dans le domaine.  Nettement plus efficace.
> 
> Je crois que je vais demander à notre admin vénéré ton changement de pseudo. Detritus serait parfait puisque tu aimes mettre le visage vert de la zizanie dans les esprits.
> 
> ...



On pourrait déja lui éclairer son avatar avec un joli néon verdatre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Janvier 2005)

rezba façon Marie Besnard a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait déja lui éclairer son avatar avec un joli néon verdatre.



Tentative d'intoxication au cyanure cuivrique ?  :mouais:


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

après quelques jours d'absence, je vois que la Révolution a un ventre mou


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> après quelques jours d'absence, je vois que la Révolution a un ventre mou




ben.....il faudrait remettre la gaine a ce ventre


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> après quelques jours d'absence, je vois que la Révolution a un ventre mou


 j'ai pas attendu tout ce temps pour m'en rendre compte moi 

Bon ? Elle vient cte piscine ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas attendu tout ce temps pour m'en rendre compte moi
> 
> Bon ? Elle vient cte piscine ?





m'en fou de la piscine moi   

jamais, un grand jamais je me baignera avec un sadique qui montre toutes ses dents !!! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Je t'ai dit que je voulais m'y baigner avec toi ? Nan mais je rêêêêêêêêve ! T'es masochiste pour proférer de telles âneries !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> T'es masochiste pour proférer de telles âneries !!!!




j'ai bien dit que je m'en fou de la piscine.....

je suis allergique aussi a la javel et aux microbes qui sont dans l'eau


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

> L'intelligence, c'est comme un sous-vêtement. Il faut en avoir mais ne pas l'exhiber.



Mission réussie  

Si il y a de la javel, y'a pas de microbe


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mission réussie
> 
> Si il y a de la javel, y'a pas de microbe





desolé de te contredire, malheuresement la javel dilué dans les piscines
ne tue pas toutes les bestioles


----------



## loustic (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben.....il faudrait remettre la gaine a ce ventre


Où il y a de la gaine, il n'y a pas de plaisir  :rose: 
Surtout dans les piscines, avec ou sans javel, avec ou sans eau...  :hein:


----------



## Grug (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> desolé de te contredire, malheuresement la javel dilué dans les piscines
> ne tue pas toutes les bestioles


 c'est vrai, en general l'humain resiste plutot bien


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, en general l'humain resiste plutot bien



et le grug, il résiste ?


----------



## Grug (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et le grug, il résiste ?


 comme un poisson dans l'eau !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> comme un poisson dans l'eau !



... de javel ?


----------



## Grug (27 Janvier 2005)

bien sur : le dos crawlé ! :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait déja lui éclairer son avatar avec un joli néon verdatre.



C'est pour moi le néon verdâtre ?   ou pour Saint-Maclou ou pour Bilbo, parce que là je ne sais plus, ça sent la confusion. Or, pour l'heure je n'ai pas de moustache, c'est pourtant facile de pas se tromper !   : 

Ceci dit, je persiste et signe : même en Lozère, maintenant, y a l'ADSL   (enfin pas partout, faut pas pousser quand même  ).


----------



## macelene (27 Janvier 2005)

Ne reste plus grand chose....  ​






Ne reste plus qu'à m'occuper du cas du Gugusse Violet...   prochaine mission... je vais réfléchir au matos...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ne reste plus grand chose....  ​
> Ne reste plus qu'à m'occuper du cas du Gugusse Violet...   prochaine mission... je vais réfléchir au matos...




tu es sure que c'est un squelette d'un loup ?       :love:


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ne reste plus grand chose....  ​



   

C'est clair que là, c'est un message réduit à l'essentiel   
Ceci dit, l'intérêt archéologique n'est pas mince : les fossiles avec des poils, c'est quand même assez rare


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> desolé de te contredire, malheuresement la javel dilué dans les piscines
> ne tue pas toutes les bestioles


 Ne soit pas désolée... c'est du chlore qu'on met dans l'eau de la piscine  (entre autres d'ailleurs) mais la javel, moi je réserve ça généralement pour mes sols ou la cuvette... cela dit, on se baigne dans ce qu'on veut hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> la javel, moi je réserve ça généralement pour mes sols ou la cuvette...





 voila un parfait homme menager !!!!


----------



## Bilbo (27 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, je persiste et signe : même en Lozère, maintenant, y a l'ADSL


Dans le Tarn aussi, qu'est ce que tu crois ?  Mais pas chez moi, c'est pour le 4 mars prochain, qu'ils disent. Mais ça fait deux qu'ils me baladent chaque trimestre.  À l'occasion je vous raconterai.

À+


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Un ancien militaire, ça sait tout faire. Na !

Enfin bon. Pour être exact, ce qu'on met dans les piscines, c'est un dérivé de l'eau de javel dont le chlore est plus stable... Plus exactement, de l'hypochlorite de calcium. Paske la javel, ça contient effectivement du chlore. Enfin bref... je dis ça... je dis rien.


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Dans le Tarn aussi, qu'est ce que tu crois ?  Mais pas chez moi, c'est pour le 4 mars prochain, qu'ils disent. Mais ça fait deux qu'ils me baladent chaque trimestre.  À l'occasion je vous raconterai.
> 
> À+



Dans mon bled natal, ça y est, mais je n'y suis pas assez souvent pour me prendre un deuxième abonnement ADSL : ça me rappelle le bon vieux temps, comme ça, quand j'y suis   
Et puis, en Lozère comme dans le Tarn, il y a tellement de chose à faire plus intéressantes que de poster sur MacGé


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Un ancien militaire, ça sait tout faire. Na !
> 
> Enfin bon. Pour être exact, ce qu'on met dans les piscines, c'est un dérivé de l'eau de javel dont le chlore est plus stable... Plus exactement, de l'hypochlorite de calcium. Paske la javel, ça contient effectivement du chlore. Enfin bref... je dis ça... je dis rien.



Moi mon oncle il met de l'eau oxygénée dans sa piscine


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi mon oncle il met de l'eau oxygénée dans sa piscine





on va revolutionner l'eau des piscines maintenant ?


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Un ancien militaire, ça sait tout faire. Na !
> 
> Enfin bon. Pour être exact, ce qu'on met dans les piscines, c'est un dérivé de l'eau de javel dont le chlore est plus stable... Plus exactement, de l'hypochlorite de calcium. Paske la javel, ça contient effectivement du chlore. Enfin bref... je dis ça... je dis rien.



Oui, bon, là je ne dirais pas que c'est inchloréent mais on ne peut pas dire non plus que ce soit clair comme de l'eau de roche : tu essayes de nous endormir ? avec du chloroforme peut-être ?    D'ci qu'il nous déclame :

"Mignonne, allons voir si l'appletore
Qui ce matin sentait le chlore
N'a point reçu de nouveautés
Qui te pourraient enfin tenter"


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi mon oncle il met de l'eau oxygénée dans sa piscine



Ces basques, ils font peur à tout le monde :
tu vas chez eux, tu ressors blanc comme un linge !


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ces basques, ils font peur à tout le monde :
> tu vas chez eux, tu ressors blanc comme un linge !



Et blond en plus    

Non mais mon oncle il est pas Basque... Il est du Lot


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

L'eau oxygénée est un oxydant.. ça doit pouvoir le faire 

Cela dit, cette méthode peu orthodoxe démontre de la part de ton oncle une certaine envie de sortir du... Lot.

Oups...


----------



## Luc G (27 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> L'eau oxygénée est un oxydant.. ça doit pouvoir le faire
> 
> Cela dit, cette méthode peu orthodoxe démontre de la part de ton oncle une certaine envie de sortir du... Lot.
> 
> Oups...



il a osé !


----------



## macelene (27 Janvier 2005)

​


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ​



Encore une disparition ?
C'est qui cette fois ?


----------



## macelene (27 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Encore une disparition ?
> C'est qui cette fois ?




   ben c'est moi dissoute dans les divers produits... cités plus hauts...   


 :mouais: Drô^le de révolution tout de même...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Janvier 2005)

kill your television 
steal the satellites 
download all the codes 
catch the public eye 

shout your manifesto 
bring your megaphone 
stay below the radar 
join the underground 

I want to car, skid and crash into the brave new world 
I want to ride 

we want revolution 
constant evolution 
start your engines blow your fuses 
burn the bridges for the future 
this is our solution 

time for retribution 
bring your target down 
beat the jungle drums 
flaunt your decadence 

Underground Resistance 
keeps you entertained 
feed your hungry mind 
shape the things to come 

I want to car, skid and crash into the brave new world 
I want to ride 

we want revolution 
constant evolution 
start your engines blow your fuses 
burn the bridges for the future 
this is our solution


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ​



_Vous êtes bien sur le répondeur du Roi d'en bas (le vrai ouais !). Je ne suis là pour personne et je ne sais pas quand je reviendrai, en tout cas ne m'attendez pas avant qu'il ne me pousse des palmes, voire... des branchies ! (Grug... tu me renifles les fesses comme ça encore une fois et j'te pêche à la grenade !).

Gouvernez-vous tous seuls, en gros faites comme d'hab' et ne parlez pas aux révolutionnaires que vous ne connaissez pas !

Ne parlez pas non plus après le.... PLOUFFFFFFFFFFFF_


----------



## macelene (28 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> _Vous êtes bien sur le répondeur du Roi d'en bas (le vrai ouais !). Je ne suis là pour personne et je ne sais pas quand je reviendrai, en tout cas ne m'attendez pas avant qu'il ne me pousse des palmes, voire... des branchies ! (Grug... tu me renifles les fesses comme ça encore une fois et j'te pêche à la grenade !).
> 
> Gouvernez-vous tous seuls, en gros faites comme d'hab' et ne parlez pas aux révolutionnaires que vous ne connaissez pas !
> 
> Ne parlez pas non plus après le.... PLOUFFFFFFFFFFFF_





PLOUFFFFFFFFFFFF again....     ya que ça de vrai...  cette révolution on va la faire dans la piscine...  :style:


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2005)

Je peux venir ?
C'est tentant..


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Bien entendu ! Je dois quand même vous avouer que j'en rêvais depuis longtemps  :rose: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Ça réchauffera l'eau de la faire bouillonner un peu :rose:


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2005)

Serviette(s) ?

:love:


----------



## Bassman (28 Janvier 2005)

oui des linges propres et de l'eau chaude


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2005)

C'est quoi? C'est une nouvelle forme de révolution? On jette tous nos maillots et on se baigne à poil? :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi? C'est une nouvelle forme de révolution? On jette tous nos maillots et on se baigne à poil? :mouais:


 Mai 68 is back!!!! Make Love, not war.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Janvier 2005)

Faut quand mm faire gaffe les mecs, l'eau est un peu froide en ce moment


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

J'ai appelé Léon, ça va chier


----------



## Bassman (28 Janvier 2005)

le nettoyeur ou ton pote Leon qui a une gastro en ce moment ??


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2005)

Le nettoyeur, on en a un bon au train MGZ... 

NED, viens pas ici


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi? C'est une nouvelle forme de révolution? On jette tous nos maillots et on se baigne à poil? :mouais:



Ça pourrait être une manière de chlore (  ) ce loooonggg fil...  Non?  

Qui ferme?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2005)

T'es pas modo toi ? t'as pas le privilège de clore ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça pourrait être une manière de chlore (  ) ce loooonggg fil...  Non?
> 
> Qui ferme?





mais tu ne peux pas fermer

j'ai pas encore compris qui a gagné la revolution moi


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas modo toi ? t'as pas le privilège de clore ?



On reprend, au début, il y a eu le big-bang... après...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On reprend, au début, il y a eu le big-bang... après...



après il y a eu les dinosaures et enfin les rois du pétrole avec leurs grosses voitures...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais tu ne peux pas fermer
> 
> j'ai pas encore compris qui a gagné la revolution moi


Ben alors on dira que c'est moi


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> après il y a eu les dinosaures et enfin les rois du pétrole avec leurs grosses voitures...


et Casimir ???


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi? C'est une nouvelle forme de révolution? On jette tous nos maillots et on se baigne à poil? :mouais:


 nan nan nan ! ma révolution, on ne s'y joint pas comme ça ! Je sui sun anarchiste ordonné moi ! Si pas convié = pas souhaité !!

_Allez les filles !! Y'en a une qui veut se faire masser le dos ?_


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> nan nan nan ! ma révolution, on ne s'y joint pas comme ça ! Je sui sun anarchiste ordonné moi ! Si pas convié = pas souhaité !!
> 
> _Allez les filles !! Y'en a une qui veut se faire masser le dos ?_







la table de massage est bien propre?  

les mains bien lavé ?


----------



## rezba (28 Janvier 2005)

Après être partie à vau-l'eau, cette révolution s'est finalement noyée. 
Reste plus qu'à essorer les meneurs, et on peut fermer.


Repos, vous pouvez fumer. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Repos, vous pouvez fumer. :rateau:




merci SSII* , on peux fumer quoi ?     






* SSII , tu pourrais me dire a quoi cela correspond?  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Après être partie à vau-l'eau, cette révolution s'est finalement noyée.
> Reste plus qu'à essorer les meneurs, et on peut fermer.
> 
> 
> Repos, vous pouvez fumer. :rateau:



Davantage que la révolution, un coup d'état (ou un putsch si vous préférez) aura plus de chance de succès


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Davantage que la révolution, un coup d'état (ou un putsch si vous préférez) aura plus de chance de succès



Là, c'est plutôt un plouf...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Là, c'est plutôt un plouf...


Comme aux toilettes ??


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Comme aux toilettes ??



J'ai dit "plouf" pas "sploutch"


----------



## macelene (28 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Repos, vous pouvez fumer. :rateau:



La Pipe....


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> La Pipe....



:affraid: M'enfin Macelene!! :affraid:


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2005)

Lorna ?
Et si on demandait un rattachement au canal historique ?  
Bon d'accord, leurs AES sont Pur Porc  , mais bon ici c'est pas très différent finalement  .






edit: avant la fermeture je veux bien un massage.


----------



## rezba (28 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: M'enfin Macelene!! :affraid:



Ah ces hommes qui ne manquent jamais de faire des allusions salaces ou pour le moins orientées, et qui s'offusquent dès que la gente féminine parle franchement !


----------



## rezba (28 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Lorna ?
> Et si on demandait un rattachement au canal historique ?
> Bon d'accord, leurs AES sont Pur Porc  , mais bon ici c'est pas très différent finalement  .
> 
> ...




Oh, pour qu'elle revienne, ce n'est pas compliqué, il sufit de mettre fin à la rébellion.
Une bonne lettre de reddition, et on passe l'éponge.


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oh, pour qu'elle revienne, ce n'est pas compliqué, il sufit de mettre fin à la rébellion.
> Une bonne lettre de reddition, et on passe l'éponge.


 
A mon avis tu peux toujours rêver.
Et elle revient quand elle VEUT  , et non pas quand tu VEUX  .

Mais la clandestinité a du bon parfois...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah ces hommes qui ne manquent jamais de faire des allusions salaces ou pour le moins orientées, et qui s'offusquent dès que la gente féminine parle franchement !



je ne m'offusque pas, je suis juste surpris...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> edit: avant la fermeture je veux bien un massage.



Note: contacter Madonna...


----------



## poildep (28 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis tu peux toujours rêver.


ben... :rose:


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben... :rose:


 
Je parlais de Lorna


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oh, pour qu'elle revienne, ce n'est pas compliqué, il sufit de mettre fin à la rébellion.
> Une bonne lettre de reddition, et on passe l'éponge.


tu oublies : la decrocher de la potence


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Note: contacter Madonna...


je t'enverrai des photos


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je t'enverrai des photos



Tu verras j'ai de superbes cagoules


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je t'enverrai des photos



Echange de bons procédés...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Echange de bons procédés...




pour mettre un terme a la revolution ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tu verras j'ai de superbes cagoules


tu me rassures j'ai pas d'appareil photo


----------



## rezba (28 Janvier 2005)

Va falloir penser à fermer, maintenant. 
Ce qui reste des renégats peut venir a canossa ici.

Moi, faut que je file, j'ai une course à faire. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> La Pipe....


 Tu veux pas que je finisse ton massage d'abord ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la table de massage est bien propre?
> 
> les mains bien lavé ?


 Nan ! Dans l'eau chlorée et les mains mouillées.

Suivante


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Lorna ?
> Et si on demandait un rattachement au canal historique ?
> Bon d'accord, leurs AES sont Pur Porc  , mais bon ici c'est pas très différent finalement  .
> 
> ...


 Je savais que tu étais une épicurienne 

9 vies, 4 bras, entier et sauvage... vous deviez m'attendre, non ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir penser à fermer, maintenant.
> Ce qui reste des renégats peut venir a canossa ici.
> 
> Moi, faut que je file, j'ai une course à faire. :rateau:


p'tain j'avais pas vu ! criant de vérité au demeurant


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Et puis fermez pas ! y'a encore du monde ici


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et puis fermez pas ! y'a encore du monde ici



Monsieur, va falloir rentrer chez vous maintenant. On va fermer. On ne sert plus à boire à cette heure là...


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et puis fermez pas ! y'a encore du monde ici



Laisse les fermer 
On sera plus tranquille


----------



## rezba (28 Janvier 2005)

Une révolution ratée, ça se fête toujours par une bonne orgie !
Pour les renégats qui continueraient à parjurer, on a une fondue suisse, avec des gages ! 
"Dans le lac, avec des chaines aux pieds"


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2005)

Après la piscine, le lac. L'eau me fait pas peur.


----------



## macelene (28 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: M'enfin Macelene!! :affraid:





 ben quoi....


----------



## macelene (28 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah ces hommes qui ne manquent jamais de faire des allusions salaces ou pour le moins orientées, et qui s'offusquent dès que la gente féminine parle franchement !





ben oui quoi...


----------



## macelene (28 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Lorna ?
> Et si on demandait un rattachement au canal historique ?
> Bon d'accord, leurs AES sont Pur Porc  , mais bon ici c'est pas très différent finalement  .
> 
> ...




Faut demander à Lorna où elle a pu bien mettre son fil très spécial...


----------



## rezba (28 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben oui quoi...



Maintenant que la tentative de révolution hollywoodienne a définitivement capoté, on va pouvoir reprendre les joies de la monarchie libertine et éclairée.
Mais toi, il va falloir que tu t'excuses. Si si.
Que penserais-tu d'une petite punition, ma s½ur ?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que la tentative de révolution hollywoodienne a définitivement capoté, on va pouvoir reprendre les joies de la monarchie libertine et éclairée.
> Mais toi, il va falloir que tu t'excuses. Si si.
> Que penserais-tu d'une petite punition, ma s½ur ?



Je peux aider?  :love:


----------



## rezba (28 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je peux aider?  :love:



Faut voir. Quelle note as-tu eu, à l'examen de probation sur l'art de la fessée ?








_Tiens, ça me fait penser que je viens de recevoir le making of du calendrier Aubade 2005, et que je ne l'ai toujours pas regardé..._


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir. Quelle note as-tu eu, à l'examen de probation sur l'art de la fessée ?



 Faut qu'on cause... bis... 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> _Tiens, ça me fait penser que je viens de recevoir le making of du calendrier Aubade 2005, et que je ne l'ai toujours pas regardé..._



ça aussi ça m'intéresse...


----------



## rezba (28 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Faut qu'on cause... bis...



Soit discret, sinon on n'avancera pas dans le Cercle... 





> ça aussi ça m'intéresse...



Alors ça, c'est incroyable, hein!? Tu postes un truc comme ça pendant que t'es en chat, et ben, même si tu as mis un gros panneau "Ne pas déranger", dans les cinq minutes qui suivent, t'as les mendiants qui rappliquent !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Soit discret, sinon on n'avancera pas dans le Cercle...



 





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça, c'est incroyable, hein!? Tu postes un truc comme ça pendant que t'es en chat, et ben, même si tu as mis un gros panneau "Ne pas déranger", dans les cinq minutes qui suivent, t'as les mendiants qui rappliquent !



Pénard au boulot moi...    :hein:


----------



## macelene (28 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que la tentative de révolution hollywoodienne a définitivement capoté, on va pouvoir reprendre les joies de la monarchie libertine et éclairée.
> Mais toi, il va falloir que tu t'excuses. Si si.
> Que penserais-tu d'une petite punition, ma s½ur ?





Ma s½ur...?   La fessée... tu rigoles là...  m'excuser de quoi...?    :mouais:


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je peux aider?  :love:



Commence par celui là


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Commence par celui là   [/img]



Noté...  Faut qu'on cause... ter.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Commence par celui là



On s'approche des sans culottes : encore un petit effort et la révolution repart


----------



## macelene (28 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Noté...  Faut qu'on cause... ter.



pas besoin de causer...  va donc faire un tour... là...


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> On s'approche des sans culottes : encore un petit effort et la révolution repart



Tu crois pas si bien dire


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin de causer...  va donc faire un tour... là...



C'est fait déjà. 

Note: ouvrir un salon iChat ce soir...


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin de causer...  va donc faire un tour... là...



Tiens , y'a pas Révolution ?


----------



## macelene (28 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tiens , y'a pas Révolution ?




Si tu retrouves Lorna, on la lance cette révolution.


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Si tu retrouves Lorna, on la lance cette révolution.



C'est pas gagné !


----------



## rezba (28 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Tiens , y'a pas Révolution ?



La révolution, ça n'existe pas.
Mais si votre programme ressemble à ça, on peut essayer de s'entendre...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Janvier 2005)

Bonne fin de soirée


----------



## macelene (28 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La révolution, ça n'existe pas.
> Mais si votre programme ressemble à ça, on peut essayer de s'entendre...



t'as raison, ça n'a aucun intérêt...  

 les révolutions...


----------



## monoeil (28 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison, ça n'a aucun intérêt...
> 
> les révolutions...



...dés astre(s) et chaos


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La révolution, ça n'existe pas.
> Mais si votre programme ressemble à ça, on peut essayer de s'entendre...



En tous cas plus facile à mettre en oeuvre que le petit livre rouge..
Sûrement à cause des images.


----------



## macelene (29 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> ...dés astre(s) et chaos



tout à fait...


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait...



alors des astres KO vite fait,  après 3 mots je vois déjà des points, particules en supension


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Janvier 2005)

Mort de la révolution...


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2005)

Encephalogramme plat


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas plus facile à mettre en oeuvre que le petit livre rouge..
> Sûrement à cause des images.



Ca dépend pour quoi, pour calet une armoire bancale, il est plus pratique


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Janvier 2005)

fesses de rat


----------



## loustic (31 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> fesses de rat


Je sens que ça va foirer...


----------



## macelene (31 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> fesses de rat



 :mouais: c'est comment des fesses de rat...?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: c'est comment des fesses de rat...?






poilues?


----------



## Balooners (31 Janvier 2005)

Bon, j'ai pas tout suivi, ils en sont où les Pseudo révolutionnaires ? ils ont battu en retraite ?


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai pas tout suivi, ils en sont où les Pseudo révolutionnaires ? ils ont battu en retraite ?


Ben c'est fini non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que ça va foirer...



Non non i il se croit abrasant, il n'est que rasant, l'invective étant l'ultime argument de l'imbécile, ainsi que je le lui faisait savoir sur un autre fil, je vais décidément cesser d'encombrer les discussions avec mes réponses à cet incurable individu.


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais décidément cesser d'encombrer les discussions avec mes réponses à cet incurable individu.


T'en as mis du temps à comprendre...


----------



## loudjena (31 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La révolution, ça n'existe pas.
> Mais si votre programme ressemble à ça, on peut essayer de s'entendre...



Pfff... C'est toujours ceux qui en parlent le plus qui pratiquent le moins ! Encore un truc qui sent le pétard mouillé


----------



## macelene (31 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Pfff... C'est toujours ceux qui en parlent le plus qui pratiquent le moins ! Encore un truc qui sent le pétard mouillé




   .....


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2005)

:sleep: Ça n'avance pas beaucoup tout ça :sleep:


----------



## nato kino (31 Janvier 2005)

C'est pas en te levant à pas d'heure que ça va aller plus vite.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2005)

Et pourtant lui aussi a fière allure :love:


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2005)

Tient poildareff


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant lui aussi a fière allure :love:




uawww !!!! poildep habillé par Dior 
voila , cela devrait attiser la bataille !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'en as mis du temps à comprendre...



J'avais compris dès le premier post, mais bon ... Fallait essayer, même s'il n'y avait que très peu de chances de le faire revenir depuis le côté obscur.  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (31 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'avais compris dès le premier post, mais bon ... Fallait essayer, même s'il n'y avait que très peu de chances de le faire revenir depuis le côté obscur. :mouais:


Ah non t'as pas compris


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2005)

Après la bataille...comme souvent...les vautours


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2005)

Male remise de la réddition ? 

Fait quel temps dans l'sud ? je prend ma crème solaire ou ma vaseline anti-gercure ?


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> *Male* remise de la réddition ?
> 
> Fait quel temps dans l'sud ? je prend ma crème solaire ou ma vaseline anti-gercure ?


 
ça dépend qui tu viens voir !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah non t'as pas compris



   
(j'aurais aimé la faire celle là  )


----------



## rezba (31 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Pfff... C'est toujours ceux qui en parlent le plus qui pratiquent le moins ! Encore un truc qui sent le pétard mouillé




Malheureusement, cela fait belle lurette que les marocains n'exportent plus leur huile, en conséquence de quoi mes pétards ne sont jamais mouillés.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

M'étonne pas moi !! Avec le souk qu'on a mis dans l'eau de la piscine, il est pas fumable avant la prochaine canicule celui-là  Cela dit elles étaient assez pour me faire tourner la tête sans allumer rien de fumable 

 les filles !! on y retourne ?


----------



## loudjena (31 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, cela fait belle lurette que les marocains n'exportent plus leur huile, en conséquence de quoi mes pétards ne sont jamais mouillés.



N'essaie pas de te raccrocher aux branches, l'huile ne mouille pas et même parfois ça aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah non t'as pas compris



Bon, ben si t'as cinq minutes entre tes cheminées à allumer, explique !


----------



## macelene (31 Janvier 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> N'essaie pas de te raccrocher aux branches, l'huile ne mouille pas et même parfois ça aide



c'est ça tu as raison Loujena...       Mets de l'huie Rezzzzzzzzzzbaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> M'étonne pas moi !! Avec le souk qu'on a mis dans l'eau de la piscine, il est pas fumable avant la prochaine canicule celui-là  Cela dit elles étaient assez pour me faire tourner la tête sans allumer rien de fumable
> 
> les filles !! on y retourne ?



:mouais:
T'aimes beaucoup l'eau pour un chat toi


----------



## WebOliver (31 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça tu as raison Loujena...       Mets de l'huie Rezzzzzzzzzzbaaaaaaaaaa...



et la suite... 

... dans la vie y faut que ça glisse...


----------



## macelene (31 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> M'étonne pas moi !! Avec le souk qu'on a mis dans l'eau de la piscine, il est pas fumable avant la prochaine canicule celui-là  Cela dit elles étaient assez pour me faire tourner la tête sans allumer rien de fumable
> 
> les filles !! on y retourne ?







On y va...  Chat Derrière...     ​


----------



## Nephou (31 Janvier 2005)

bonsoir macelene  c'est bon de se souvenir* avec toi 





*voir plus bas


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Février 2005)

Rideau.

Les révoltés croupissent dans un cachot ? 

Ont-ils été achetés (chacun ayant SON prix) ? 

Les presse est tenue à l'écart des "festivités", du "terrain d'action" ? :hein:

Verrons-nous des photos cons promettantes ?


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Rideau...


Une Révolution même avec un *R* est destinée à foirer...

Bon, maintenant révoltons-nous !

On (les Martiens) nous regarde.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> On y va...  Chat *Derrière...*   ​



Pas de problème ! Je te suis comme ton ombre


----------



## macelene (4 Février 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème ! Je te suis comme ton ombre



ah...!!!  c'était donc toi qui me suivais sous l'eau...?


----------



## gKatarn (4 Février 2005)

çà peut pas être lui : il est bien connu que les chats n'aiment pas l'eau, même s'il y a des trésors cachés sous la surface


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah...!!!  c'était donc toi qui me suivais sous l'eau...?



Belle paire de...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2005)

toujours en guerre?


----------



## gKatarn (4 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Belle paire de...



Ah, tu trouve aussi ?


----------



## Bassman (4 Février 2005)

bah on voit pas ses couilles a BackCat pourant sur la photo


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème ! Je te suis comme ton ombre



Cher BackCat vous vous dispersez   Tous connaissent ici la triste histoire du cheval de Troie et savent qu'il suffit d'une belle croupe pour que les meilleures intentions fondent comme neige au soleil ou glaçon dans un verre de rhum sous les cocotiers. Méfiez-vous du chant des sirènes qui pourrait précéder l'ambulance et cessez de tremper la papatte dans la piscine et laissez qui de droit la pisciculture et la fumaison qui s'en suit


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

autant de désespoir en si peu de mots...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> autant de désespoir en si peu de mots...



ou le contraire


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2005)

Supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> autant de désespoir en si peu de mots...





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ou le contraire



Même joueur joue encore


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

Je ne crois pas, malheureusement. Carnaval commence, mais c'est aussi fini. Encore un masque ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

C'est pas encore fermé ici ? On joue les prolongations ? Déjà au foot je trouve ça insupportable, mais pour une révolution avortée, je trouve ça pathétique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Même joueur joue encore



TILT !   arrête, je vais flipper


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas encore fermé ici ? On joue les prolongations ? Déjà au foot je trouve ça insupportable, mais pour une révolution avortée, je trouve ça pathétique.


bah oui mais y en a qui en rêve quoi, 01 style oblige (oblige)


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> TILT !   arrête, je vais flipper


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Février 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas encore fermé ici ? On joue les prolongations ? Déjà au foot je trouve ça insupportable, mais pour une révolution avortée, je trouve ça pathétique.



Certes mais finir une révolution aux penalties ce n'est pas top non plus


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2005)

Pour la révolution, parlez après le bip.


----------

